# Poor Responders : Part 95



## Skybreeze

*New home ladies
    *​


----------



## Rural Chick

Hurrah - I've been waiting for this for the last few pages!!!!!
**** sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

marking


----------



## Rural Chick

Sammee hun - if OTD is Monday, you're waaaaaaaaaay to early.      
DDH will be flying out to Cyprus to do his bit as he can't get time off which is why I'll be in Istanbul by myself for stims - I then fly to Cyprus for EC and ET. Hope that makes sense. It's not ideal, but I'll be taking my notebook so will be kept company by you lovely ladies.
Sweetpea hun - any news yet?
**** sy xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Marking the thread!


----------



## H&amp;P

Just marking got a training session on how to use my computer in 2 minutes


----------



## Sarahev

Hello,

Just saying hello to everyone and hoping the blood test I had this morning had a rise in oestradiol!

Have a good day all

Sarah xx


----------



## purple72

Marking thread xx


----------



## H&amp;P

I have now been trained on how to use my computer and how to adjust my chair.

Sweetpea - have you had the call yet  

WW -   I hope you were pampered and looked after yesterday by your other half.

RC - you started packing yet?


----------



## Rural Chick

DRIVER225 said:


> I have now been trained on how to use my computer and how to adjust my chair.


        

I hope you're sitting comfortably!!!!!
As for starting packing - no chance      - I'm a real last minute person - it'll be Saturday after Strictly that I'll throw a few things into my rucksack!!

Sweepea        for that phone call

Sarah hun hope your E2 levels are OK       

      to WW, AnnaSB, Coco and LW

     for Team PR

Love  sy xxx


----------



## Malini

Hi Team PR,

Just wanted to say well done to Sweetpea  

Sammee - too early love, really it is.  The initial shock of disappointment is grim, but it does ease and decisions shouldn't be made until it has.  I still, however, think you've tested too early.  

Driver -   for you.  There is a woman at the ARGC who was bleeding, refusing to go in for bloods who is now expecting twins.  You just don't know...but that's why it is EVIL torture.   

Wing -         This sucks and in the middle of the night when all the world seems peaceful the gremlins come out and mess with your head.  I know too well bc my mind churns and I feel rotten many nights and I LOVE SLEEPING.  There are next steps for you I promise.  They will come clearer and dh will get his head around them.  It just takes time and I know you want to move on RIGHT NOW.  I make so many appts the day after a negative it is silly but they keep me sane.  Do you need to book a second opinion with a Lister/ARGC doc here to feel like you are getting the care you deserve?

 to all of you at Team PR.

I am a bit blue too atm bc my Trevor Wing appt uncovered a rather nasty surprise.  He tried to do a NK uterine test and couldn't get the tube in...he tried three times and it HURT.  It seems the lining of my cervix has adhesions on it and has stuck or formed scar tissue.  At ET it was fine, and always has been, but I did have a hysteroscopy and they did dilate my cervix to make it easier for them   just before EC.  So now nothing can get in.  I was healthy before IVF and now I am not and I am   about it.  I don't want another op (who does?) and I am weary of every appt uncovering yet more to be miserable about.  He'll try again next week but if not I'm off to the surgeon I guess.  Maybe that was my miracle post IVF baby chance wasted....unlikely.

M xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I aways seem to be saying this lately - can't stop long as I am at work.

Malini    I don't suppose this can be something that might go away by itself? 

Anna.  You poor darling.  I am glad the pain is easing now though.  

Mag.    I agree that you should get a scan if your HCG has only dropped a tiny bit.

Sweetpea.  Well done on those eggs.

WW.  I always say to my DH when he says he doesn't want to see me going through more pain - I will still be in emotional pain if I don't try again.  Giving up tx doesn't mean you can give up your desire to have a baby.

Kate, Sorry you had such a crap day yesterday.  Cleaning up broken glass is a nightmare, it always goes much further than you think.

Coco.  

RC.  Great that you will still be able to keep in touch with us while you are in Istanbul.

Funny, someone at work said they were going to Turkey on hols.  My first thought was - I wonder if she is going to the Jin!


This cold has turned my brain to mush and as we have moved threads I can't remember what is going on.  I still have this horrid cold - unfortunately I hate spirits so all the suggestions of hot toddys have not been taken up.  I left early yesterday and will try and do so again today.  Using the computer hurts my eyes.


----------



## Malini

Oh Tracey poor you.  I hope it goes away soon.  Honey and lemon on their own soothes but sleep is what you need most.  Sorry you're a work hurting your eyes.

I do hope it is something that will go away, thank you.  I just got all excited about Sam's theory of the steroids, etc being in my system and the slim possibility of a natural conception.  Stupid, I know.  Every year as Christmas looms I pray that I might be pregnant so as not to have to endure cards, announcements and the endless, 'it is a time for children.'  I hate it, and I didn't used to...

Sigh bad day.  Get better hun.

M xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini   Are you sure your cervix didn't just clamp shut? I had a procedure 2 years ago to xray my tubes (can't nb the name) anyway this involved pushing die through via a catheter through my cervix. The radioloist tried several times and couldn't get through, I was in agony. He said I would need surgery. Anyway decided to try again privately. This time I took x2 diazapan and the guy gave me an injection of muscle relaxant. He got through my cervix 1st time! I now take diazapan with any cervix related prodedure (ie uterine biopsy, et ) otherwise my cervix will clamp shut as its hyper sensitive (I find smears painful!) 

Know exactly what you mean about xmas. I find shopping for presents for babies and children torture. Its the same with birthdays, anniversary and any other milestone...another year without a baby  

Tracey - get pleanty of rest hun, best thing for a cold is rest and sleep  

Katherine - so I imagine he will prescribe steroids? Great news as many gp's won't (luckily mine will) 

Anna x


----------



## Malini

Thanks Anna.  I will take one of those before I go back in on Tuesday and see if that helps.  It may be that my cervix just said - no way, not today... I have never had any probs before but I guess there is a first for everything.  He did see scar tissue on the u/s though... no I like your theory.  Will hold onto that.

 Hope today is less painful (physcially) for you.

Mxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - I didn't think you could see scar tissue on an ultrasound? In the meantime if you haven't got any, you can get diazapan on prescirption from your gp if you explain what its for

x


----------



## Malini

Mr Wing has the most amazing scanner - quite incredible.  He pointed to the darkness right at the back part of my cervix and guessed that it could be scar tissue or an adhesion.  If only everyone had a scanner like that - corpus luteum, antrals everything clear as day so that even I could make them out.  Didn't think I needed a GP for diazpan.  Can't go to mine as he thinks infertility is something I have made up in my head.  I'll ask my neighbour if he'll write me a script.  Really appreciate the tip.

So, so weary. I can't imagine how you and Mag feel. 

M xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - its definately not your average nhs scanner then! Can't you see a different GP?  What an ****


----------



## Rural Chick

Malinin hun          Can you contact the ARGC before Tuesday to see if there is anything mentioned in your notes about EC and ET? The reason I ask is that after both my IUIs I had "easy IUI" written in my notes, which for some reason used to make me    Can't believe your GP - what a [email protected]    

Anna - only 2 more sleeps, isn't it?   You are such a mine of useful information hun.    

Tracey - hope your cold gets better soon hun - sorry that you don't like spirits - what about ginger wine, or is that too sweet?  

Heapey - yeah for the witch - does this mean you are now on your monitoring cycle or are you waiting, I can't remember.   Great that your GP is able to help.

LW had her trigger shot at 3.00 am this morning and her donor is due for EC tomorrow afternoon. She had a fairly eventful boat trip yesterday which you can read about here.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203929.195 - post at 10.01

       to WW - hope you're feeling a bit happier hun.

      to everyone else.

Lots of love **** sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick




----------



## hunyb

marking. xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Heapey - love your profile pic  

RC - Soooooo true, team PR are the absolute best!!

Malini -   why does nothing ever go to plan for us all.

I had a text from LW last night, think she must have been reading and seen my posts


----------



## Rural Chick

DRIVER225 said:


> I had a text from LW last night, think she must have been reading and seen my posts


So did she vote to cave in or not, that is the question!!

Heapey am going looking for silly pictures as well - yours is faaaaaab. Just to warn you scans at the ARGC can take some time - and there are never enough chairs upstairs so you quite often end up sitting on the stairs - I used to love it though as I used to have a really good read of my notes.

**** sy xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Rural Chick said:


> DRIVER225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a text from LW last night, think she must have been reading and seen my posts
> 
> 
> 
> So did she vote to cave in or not, that is the question!!
Click to expand...

Neither, she sent sticky vibes 

Boots has First Response on buy 1 get 1 free so think I will stock up ready for test day.....I am going backwards and forwards...thinking maybe I am better not knowing and if I get a BFP would I actually be sure it really was one or the HCG, I will definately test at the weekend though, after what happened in April I don't think i will believe just 1 test ever....


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Heapey - that should be fine hun - my train used to get into Paddington at 9.48 and I used to catch the 1.20 back again, so you should have loads of time - they also used to be really sympathetic when I told them it took 4 hours to get from door to door, so I'm sure they'll sort things out if it looks like you'll be rushing for your train. Have you somewhere to stay in London for your tx?
The only thing I've done towards my trip so far is to get a repeat prescription of my ADs as I shall run out of them whilst I'm there. I shall probably make sure I sort out some washing tomorrow as I am still living in shorts and want to take them with me. Oh yes, and I've got a pedicure and eyebrow wax booked for tomorrow afternoon! I am a bit last minute.com, although I am beginning to get very excited (and a bit nervous yesterday wondering if I really was doing the right thing     ).
Thanks for the google tip - how did we manage without it?

Sweetpea - any news yet hun.         

Driver hun - I think the longer you can leave it the better - and at least if you wait til the weekend you'll be with DH to celebrate the good news together.       

**** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

I've just booked my train tickets for the Xmas party     , I have been watching and the prices have just started creeping up, there was only 1 train time left on the down trip at £13 so I have gone for it and booked (even though I'm not 100% I will be there) better to pay £26 than leave it until I am sure and have to pay £70 (that's what happened to me last time I left it too long)

Outward journey: 27 Nov 2009 
departs Leeds at 14:05 arrives 16:22 

Return journey: 28 Nov 2009 
departs London Kings Cross at 13:10 arrives 15:35


----------



## Rural Chick

OOOOOH How exciting Driver - Just think how much chatter we'll have about what we're going to wear


----------



## H&amp;P

Rural Chick said:


> OOOOOH How exciting Driver - Just think how much chatter we'll have about what we're going to wear


Hopefully some trendy maternity outfit , how's that for some PMA.


----------



## popsi

just marking will read back a bit later xx


----------



## Sarahev

Hello!

Wow it is soooooo busy on here - I really want to do some personals but it is going to take me a bit of time to get up to speed with what is happening for all of you - but I will I promise  

Well the Doctor has just rung my husband and my blood test this morning has come back as "normal"! So I am just hoping that the scan tomorrow morning shows a few more follies  
At least we will know one way or the other if we can continue with this cycle tomorrow morning as I have to see the aneasthatist tomorrow afternoon!

Driver - I hope you have a great Christmas party - is it really getting towards that time of year

Malini - so sorry you had such a painful experience and that you don't have to have any surgery :-(

Big hellos to everyone else I will get to know you all very soon I hope.....

Sarah xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Ah there you all are!!   

Back later promise some perso's - looks like I need to catch up on a 'chatathon'  

Been very busy at work and then at home trying seduce my husband. It has worked. 2 x BMS since Monday (and one of those I did when my monitor was on a low) and If that doesn't sound good then you clearly don't have IF issues!!   

A xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sammeee

Woooo New Home..... ..

RC.... I think ur really brave staying in turks on ur own, i hope you meet lots of nice people to talk to and keep ur spirits up!! X

Driver.... U R sooo goood not caving in!!... my normal test (well ebay cheapo) has a super faint line but im not sure of its sensitivity so will test again in the morning, that said i feel like   AF is looming.... TMI, but i wouldnt be surprised if i see the Pre -AF brown tomorrow!! 
The boots offer is good, really wish I had bought those now really, but   me thought because they gave me bfn last tx then they are jinxed!!.. ..
R u gonna test tomorra or hold out longer??..   ...

Sarah...    for follies for you!!

WW.... how u bearing up??...  

SB.... Hope ur feeling much better chick..... get packing and bloody well enjoy ur hols and if poss leave all this behind u as much as u can, it will still be here when u return with your   tan!!..

Malini.... Ur Gp Sounds like a right NOB!!... I had diazapam for both my HSG's... without it would have been a waste of the hospital staffs time (in fact it was, both times i had to go back doped up )... I even have mild sedation for ET's because of this, no bother!.. Get a new GP!!... X

Heapey.... Hunnyb....Traceymohair and everyone else... ..

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## lainey-lou

Hey girls

Sorry it has taken me so long to do this post, I have been a bit busy  

I see that Ally posted the news last week (thanks Ally) so I don't need to fill you in with names and weights.  I am good, feeling a bit shell-shocked - I thought they may come a bit early but didn't expect them at 32 weeks  

My waters broke last Wednesday and they stopped the contractions long enough to get some steroids in me for their lungs but Cecily was very determined to meet her Mummy and Daddy and insisted on being born on Thursday (it was her waters that broke).  When the contractions came back they held off the cs for as long as they could   but finally took me in at 9.30.  Both babies were breech so cs was the only option.

I am glad it is all over, it was all a bit traumatic and I HATE hospitals, but they are here safe and sound and doing well so that's the main thing.  Being a mummy is lovely, even though I am only a part-time parent at the moment (they are in SCBU).  I am hoping they will be home in about 4 weeks.

Love to everyone, I am not up to date with all the news but think of you all the time.

Lainey xx


----------



## marymoonpie

Hi Girls

Thank you for your kind comments. I have had ERPC today. Not feeling too bad physically but DH and I are devastated. 

Nix - thank you for your advice on immunes. You are right it is too early at the moment to decide where we go from here but to be honest I purposefully didn't think about immunes before. It just felt like another thing to worry about but if we do decide to go again it is something I am going to have to research. unfortunately I am in the North so it is bad enough trying to do a cycle with the Lister. Not sure how I would be able to coordinate anything else. Are the Lister not as experienced in immunes?

Wing Wing - I am so sorry to read your sad news. Your DH sounds very like mine although this time he is openly devastated and we have had a good cry together. Sometimes it is easy  to forget how difficult all of this is for them too. Look after each other  

Anna - thanks for your kind advice. I have asked for the chromosomes to be checked so we will have to wait and see. I can't imagine how you must be feeling at the moment.   The uncertainty must be awful. Like you I felt so angry after my scan. I had to walk through the waiting room full of people clutching their scan photos. I know I am not v ery reasonable at the moment but the couple next to us were about 16 and didn't even seem to be able to manage basic hygiene. How are they going to look after a baby? How come all of the lovely ladies on this site are going through all of this pain whilst so many people have unwanted children! It is so unfair.

Mag108 - I am so sorry hun. Not knowing must be torture. I will be thinking of you when I have my large glass of red tonight. 

Sammee -   your result changes

Sorry if this is a bit confused. I am going to have a lie down now but will try and catch up tomorrow.

Mary x


----------



## Ourturn

Ally - well done on the bms  

Lainey Lou - lovely to see you back   HUGE congratulations, so glad your girls arrived safetly, but sorry about their traumatic entry to the world!  

Mary -   hope the tests give you some answers 

Hi everyone 

Had a text from Anne, she and Jase are having a lovely time, and describes Egypt as 'hot, hot, hot'! 


Went to boots and bought a box of monitor sticks. Question is do I bother using the monitor this cycle because:

a miscarrying can muck up your cycle 
b I will still have the down regging drug in my system which may stop me from ov'ing...unless the pg hormones have over ridden that?  

Part of me thinks I should because you do hear of many ladies (one of which was our very own lj) who get pg straight after a mc. Highly unlikely in my case but..... 

What do you think?

Anna x


----------



## Sammeee

Anna.... My vote is to use the sticks.... u never no and plus it may help to feel ur doing something if u no what i mean??.... plus if u dont "O" u wont be left wondering all month as u will now exactly where u stand regarding this months cycle ...

Lainey.. Huge Congrats, Hope u have many many happy and fun filled ears with your LO's...   they can come home soon X

Mary.... Massive    ... Hope feel somewhat better tomorrow X

Ally.... Bet theres one thing in all this!!..??.... Ur hubby wont be moaning with all the  .... GL x

RC.... Hope ur getting packed and ready..... XX

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## Sammeee

Right just been viewing my   from this morning and im certain theres a fain line so got a Big "Q" for u experts..... 

Its a bit of a crazy  one but here goes.....
How long can i save my FMU in a pot before using it for a test??.. does it have a shelf life??..

See im thinking that ebay preggo test may be dodgy or not v.sensitive so if i pee in the morning then go boots and  get a FRER... will my pee save??..   

Cheers


----------



## shortie66

Hiya ladies  

Have tried to catch up but have no hope    Hope everyone is as ok as can be huge          to all the lovely girls that need them.

Had a much better day today and feel far less stressed than i did yesterday   Still no af and after having really bad pains monday and tuesday they have now disappeared completely    I have been going to bed prepared for the last week but last nite i started putting just a liner on otherwise i think i will have run out by the time the beatch eventually arrives   

DH watching footy with his mate tonight so may have an hour spare to chat on here if anyones about  

Just about to have tea and i'll be back in a bit


----------



## purple72

Hey ladies, 

Sorry for being such a crap PR'er at the moment, feel like I'm gatecrashing on you all since back from holiday

My heads too wrecked for personals ladies, but I've read all your posts and my heart is with you all

Having a few family discoveries at the moment, long story but when I was 12 I had this boyfriend, when mum found out his name she went nuts and stopped me from going to where he lived, it wasn't a big thing so it ended there and then, then about 10 years later mum told me that she suspected my dad had cheated with this guys mum when she was pregnant with me and that he was my dad's child, anyway, Dad denied it and blamed his other brothers, but since then Dad has had 2 brain aneurisms burst on him and no only remembers the positive things he's done (convieniently) Anyway, Long story short thanks to ********, I added this guy as a friend yesterday and today, after a few mails dancing round the subject we have spoken about it, and He's my half brother! 

So well, not alot makes me speechless, but right now I'm struck dumb!

Excited nervous, he's got company right now but he's going to call me later, my one big worry is telling my brother, aI guess I mean my other brother! God this is so strange, I don't want to exclude him, so I feel I must do it soon, but it's alot to tell someone over the phone, At least I suspected, My full brother has no idea.

Sorry just needed to get all that out I know it's not FF related, but you ladies are my friends and so I wanted to tell you!

Love and hugs to all x


----------



## shortie66

Crikey purps thats one hell of a shock hunny u ok?


----------



## purple72

,

yeah thanks sweetie, well a bit hysterical but hey it's all part of life's rich tapestry hey, gotta laugh else I'd, well don't know what I'd do really, bit shocked I guess. Having someone other than the brother I've known all his life calling me sis is a bit strange 

how's the job gone today sweetie? x


----------



## sweetpea74

evening ladies hope you're all ok and a new thread! Just goes to show how quickly this one moves eh?

Well I had the call today and we have three little embies!! All just at the one cell stage so i've to call tomorrow to see how they're getting on, then my cousin is all set for ET 2pm on Friday! We are all sooo excited and are just hoping we can get over the next zillion hurdles this ivf lark sends our way.....

Just wanted to say to Marymoonpie - i really connected with you as i went through exactly what you have just been through ten years ago when we tried with my mum. Three healthy embryos were implanted into her and two took successfully, we saw both heartbeats at around 8 weeks then mum started bleeding at the 12 week mark and we found out that one had left us at around 10 weeks with the second at the 12 week mark...it was so sad and very hard for us all, mum felt guilty (as if it was her fault!!), we were all confused and just really really sad. But since then DH and i have got out there, enjoyed life and just realised the fact that that time was not right for us-it was simply not meant to be. Words cant change anything i know but just wanted to let you know you are not alone and all the very best to you for your next plans....   

Hey Kate glad today was better than yesterday and its nearly friday! There's nothing like that friday feeling!  

Hiya there RC wow and how exciting for you for this sunday, here's sending lots of    all the way! and you are f=right, Team PR are AB FAB!  

GOOD LUCK to you LW for your donor's EC tomorrow, thinking about you... 

Hi Lainey and great to hear from you and your lovely twinnies are doing well!  

Hey WW how's it going, hope you're holding up ok, thinking about you loads too x

Evening everyione else, sorry i am so crap at personals but there are so many of you lovely ladies to keep up with - doesnt mean i dont think about you all though!  

Bye for now, sweetpea


----------



## shortie66

Not suprised ur shocked hun   , its amazing what our parents keep from us eh hunny? Dont know whether they think they are protecting us or whether they think its none of our business so we dont need to know      At least you have found out while ur parents are still alive and whilst perhaps u cant ask ur dad due to his illness maybe ur mom may be more willing to give u some info   Sorry i cant be of more help sweetheart         

Sweetpea just seen ur post yayyyyyyyyy well done u more      coming ur way    

Wingwing annasob hope ur both as ok as can be today hunnies


----------



## shortie66

Purps job going ok sweetie remembered a lot of stuff today from yesterday and monday so i probably seem as dizzy


----------



## Rural Chick

OMG Purps     are you OK hun - what a shock, but even more so for your brother.   

Kate hun so glad today was better - I'm around to natter if you can bear it!!!     

Anna SB - I'd be inclined to let love take its cause - que sera, sera.                If you're off on holiday anyway, then who knows - I always found the pressure of the OV stick to be too much, so just tried to make sure it happened every couple of days - TMI (goodness knows what DDH dreams about, but he's most obliging first thing in the morning!!!)

Sammee - as a scientist, I'm guessing that you should be OK, especially if you put some clingfilm on it so that nothing can evaporate  - the problem with non FMU is that the HCG will get diluted when you drink anything. Can you not hang on til Friday when it will be even stronger and you won't have to dash to Boots and then come back? The reason I ask, is that whatever result you get tomorrow, you will check again on Friday because you'll have left your FMU in a pot and will therefore have to double check (it's so much easier when it's not yourself!!)

Mary - welcome hun and         for you - I hope tomorrow is better for you sweetie.     

Lainey  - congrats on the arrival of your two lovely girls - I couldn't believe your post on the twins thread when I read it - that really has to win an award for the post of the year!!!!   

Ally hun - well done on the         keep it up Ben         

Sarah - great that your bloods are OK hun        for those follies.

Popsi -           - how's that gorgeous goldie of yours?

Driver hun  - loving your PMA - roll on those maternity party frocks!!!!     

I emailed Romina today and mentioned FF - she confirmed that she loves it and said "you must be Rural Chick" - I am     that she's only read the Jinny thread and not followed the Friday night conversations on here.       

Ladies - WW has asked me "Please can you mention in your next post that I say hi to all but am just not up to posting myself.  I will look on tomorrow as I am sure I will feel better after drs appt.  I really want to see how LW, Sammeee, Driver and SweetP are getting on!"           hun.

Sweetpea - hope you are OK.     Have just seen your post - well done embies.    

Love to everyone       

**** sy xxxx


----------



## purple72

You are not dizzy Kate hunny you are learning, we all have to in new jobs, by this time next month you'll be indispensible and they'll wonder how they ever managed without you!! Enjoy that walnut whip hunny you deserve it!

hey **** y I'm doing ok thanks hun, just waiting to speak with my new brother before I send my old brother's world into orbit! 

Sx


----------



## Rural Chick

Purps hun - am sending you so many         hun - this must be a real shock - can you and your Mum tell your brother together or would that make things worse, do you think?
**** sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

hiya darling xx

sorry not many personals tonight as i am a bit dizzy and sick the last few days !! .. so hard to remember and type it all xx

kate.. your doing wonderful honey .. they are lucky to have you xx

purps.. OMG !! what a shock honey, but its good in a way you get to know your family, but i guess its gonna be a tough few weeks   

ally... woo hoo about time that hubby of yours got of his ar$e so to speak and realised what a gorgeous wife he has and had BMS ! xx

RC.. i am ok love, HUGE amounts of luck for your tx honey, you are very brave going alone xx my little Popsi (dog lol) is dong good.. she has her stitches out on sunday thankfully, but she is doiong brilliant and is a right monkey xxx

WW, anna, malini, love you all xx hope things slowly start to get less darker for you xx

love and   to everyone.. you know who you are each and every one of you xxx


----------



## purple72

Thankfully mum and dad are not together anymore, but it's going to upset mum too, so not too sure which way to play it at moment, DH is home soon, so hopefully can talk it through with him xxxx

You must be excited about your cycle hun, not long now for you! And yes Istanbul is a fab place but you're a brace one going alone, are you taking a laptop so at least we can all be with you? If not we'll be with you in spirit anyway hunny! xxx


----------



## sweetpea74

wow purps wanted to send big    to you for your latest news!! what a shocker! My dad found out a couple of years ago that he had a sister that he never knew about all his life - it takes time to adjust to that new member of the family so just take it slow, talk it through with your dh and then everything will fall into place i reckon! 

Hope you're feeling better soon popsi and you mags, ww (ah thanks for asking after me hun! x), anna and malini x

sweetpea


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Purps hun - yep, I'm afraid the trusty notebook will be going with me so there will be no escape from my inane drivel!!! However, one thing I must let you all know is that we don't intend to tell anyone (and we mean anyone) about the DE and so I won't go into details about my stims (or lack of!). I did think at one point that I could always pretend that any DE were mine, but realised that that would be so unfair as it might give hope when it's not there. I hope that makes sense and you won't think any less of me for it. I will let you know how EC and ET go and will just drivel on like I normally do.
The manager of the hostel where I'm staying has asked if I can bring a duty free litre bottle of JD, so he's OK in my book straight away!!!
Love to you all
 sy xxxx


----------



## purple72

Thanks Sweetpea hunny! keeping everything crossed for friday for you x


----------



## mag108

KAte: jeez that was a really hellish day....the sort that just make you want to go to bed and cover your head and not get up til the morning...hope things were a bit calmer today.

Sweetpea: thats fab, I am chuffed for you!!!!!!!!!!!

Lainey: Delighted to see you on here and so so happy its all worked out so well

RC: were did you get the trampolining Elephant?

WW: Big hug. Hope you get a really good nites sleep tonite. It helps everything, esp outlook. You are doing really well to say you are feeling positive. And at nite EVERYTHING seems worse.

Malini: Can he be sure that its something like that? I am so sorry hun, no wonder you feel like there is always something going on. I hope you dont have to have another op. It is all so hard isnt it. HUG. But I also wonder is it as Kate says and your cervix got stage fright, who could blame them with all the prodding!...And I am right there with you on the dread front. Each passing day someone else returns from mat leave and I am still stuck at my desk with nada happeneing...

Anna: glad that physically things have eased up. That is tough that you noticed the passing of the sac.

Sammee; really sorry hun, if this really is the case and it's a neg, you are surrounded by hugs and support. It's so much effort with such difficult odds...It does seem a bit early....But you are going to test on the OTD too?  (still hold out big hope x)

Thanks Skybreeze for our new home

Purps! What big news, finding a half brother!

Mary: Very sorry, its so very very hard. Big hug and enjoy that wine.

Driver: It's such a tough wait. big hug, we are all here for you. I make myself wait til the ODT. We all have our own ways or working through the hellishness.

Went to GP this morning, she was very kind, got upset. She called EPU (she could have been anyone!). She told them I need to see a consultant. They called back later, I have to go in on Monday for bloods and to see my cons (who is on hol this week). I am going to go for bloods on Fri as what is the pt in turning up on Monday with only bloods from yesterday to look at?
Felt a bit better today tho embrarrisingly I did cry at work....

Jo M, Beachy, Heapey (love your pic!), Steph, LW, , LJ, Popsi, Mir, Almond, CardiffLaura, Fishy, Tracey, Ally, Nix, Anne, AnnofC, Jersey, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Sarah, Swinny, Donkey,  and everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Wow purps what a shock.  I hope it goes as well as it can when you tell your brother.

RC.  I didn't realise you were going to istanbul on your own - I admire you even more now.

Ally. Well done ben  

Lainey.  Fab to see you.  Congrats on the birth of your beautiful babies.  It doesn't seem that long ago that you were posting about your bleeding, thinking it was all over. 

Sweatpea.  Fab news on your embies.  sending you  for more dividing

Mag,   I hope you find out what is going on on Monday.  I know Monday probably feels like ages away. 

Malini.  Sorry you are feeling so low at the moment.  

I ought to go to bed.  So many of you have said that sleep is what I need for my cold and here I am typing on a computer that I was moaning hurt my eyes.

Night night you wonderful girls


----------



## Rural Chick

Mag - hun         I really wouldn't be embarassed about having a cry at work with what you're going through sweetie xxxx.
I really hope that you get some answers soon - I am amazed how long you have had to bear this. I put jumping avatar into google after a tip off from Heapey - hence the elephant!!!!
Tracey hun -      lovely to see you with your horrid cold - hope it's gone by the weekend for you.
Night night ladies - sleep well and see you tomorrow.   
Love  sy xxxx


----------



## purple72

Tracey hunny, Sleep and lots of clear fluids and vit C! plus lots of TLC, that's my prescription for you!

Night ladies sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Crikey Purps, what a turn up for the books! 

Sammee - the eBay tests are the crappest of the crap! Buy some FRs and stick to em I say.

Mag - no one could blame you for crying at work.  

Anna SB - could you try to jump all over him every couple of days? I don't know if the sticks would work properly in that time after a mc - all the extra hormones etc. And it may add extra stress at a time when you could do with a little less pressure. Dump the sticks and go for the pash, I would.  

Arsey - so funny Romina guessed who you were!  

Sweetpea - well done on your trio!

Right - sorry again, but I've run out of steam. I'll try to do a few persos every day and then I'll catch up eventually!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Purps - OMG! What a shocker   

Mags - glad you are finally getting to see a consultant  

Sweetpea - great news re the embies!    

Coco - hope you are ok hun  

Hi everyone 

I'm getting night sweats and flushes...the down regging drugs are still doing their job by the look of it so I will probably need to go back onto hrt for 2 weeks...will call the unit this am. So no point taking the sticks anyhow. 

Have stacks of work to get through. Still have my case to pack (sorted dh out last night) then we have a long drive to the airport hotel tonight as our flight is tomorrow am. So I may not have a chance to get back on here before I leave. Will take my itouch and will catch up from egypt...if the wifi works. If not 'tarra a bit' (that's for you kate  ) back a week on Saturday.

Thanks again ladies 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies

Anna -         hope you and DH have a lovely, lovely holiday - you deserve it so much after what you've been through hun.

WW sweetie          hope you're feeling a bit brighter today hun - good luck with the doctor.

Purple - how are you this morning sweetie - still shocked I guess.    

Tracey - hope the cold is beginning to get better hun.      

Driver and Sammee - any naughty testing this morning or are you both being good?    

LW -           for EC this afternoon honey.     

Sweetpea       for those embies.    

Coco, Mag, Mary and Malini        

Sarah and hunyb - GROW FOLLIES GROW       

Ally - you sexy seductress - am glad Ben is playing his part. Swim         Swim!!!

Nix - hope yesterday's visit to Dr. Gorgy wenr well hun.   

Popsi - hun hope you are felling better soon - amd so glad Popsi Dog   is OK!!    

Mir - I'd better watch what I say now on the Jinny thread - it's quite scary really!!!!   

Lainey - congrats again on your    hope they continue to do well.

Laura - hope you had a nice time in Brighton with the chiplets.   

Happy holidays to Zuri, AOC, LJ, Anne, Pix, Beachy (not sure if you've gone yet hun)   
      

Kate hun - glad yesterday was better for you - it's nearly the weekend!!!     

      to Jo M, Steph, Donkey, Heapey, Jersey, Almond, CardiffLaura, Fishy, Likas, Minnow, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Sarah, Swinny, Tamelia and all the other lovely Team PR ladies.

Hope eveyone has a lovely day.       

Lots of love **** sy xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies   from a warm sunny Cyprus by the pool

Have tried to skim through the past few days of posts, what a lot has gone on!

Purps, what an amazing shock, good luck  

Driver, thinking of you and sending you infinite amounts of the stickiest vibes      

Sweatpea, fabulous news, come on embies    

Wingwing, sending you the biggest virtual hugs I possibly can, you're a little fighter and you will come through this dark time and you will be a brilliant mummy

Ally, good girl, well done you seducing Ben twice, I hope you have nice weekend away. 

AnnaSB, I am so sorry   You don't deserve this, I would forget the pee sticks this month and go on holiday and enjoy yourself. Jump on DH every other day anyway just incase but relax and let your hairdown. You have had a very traumatic time.   

Mags, I don't understand why the docs haven't given you more support and information. It seems v unreasonable to me that they have left you in turmoil for so long. I hope you can get some answers soon.    

RC, 3 days to go!!! I have Ayse's email address in the apartment (no internet connection there though) so will PM it to you later. 

Sarah and hunyb, here are some follie forwing vibes for you     

Lainey, congratulations again yummy mummy!  How are they doing?

Nix lovely, will finish ** post later, bloomin internet microwaves sparse here!

Popsi, thinking of you and hoping you are at the top of the list   

A big hello to everyone else and hugs all round     

I took my last down reg inj this morning and the scan yesterday showed my lining is up to 9.3mm. Dr wants it at 10 so still on 4xestrafem/day and estradiol patches stuck to my tummy. Started antibiotics, steroids, aspirin and progesterone shots today. Have another scan today to check lining again, donor has EC this afternon, DP has to go in for his bit then it's just waiting to hear tomorrow about fertilisation. They are already planning ET for Monday, we fly Monday eve back to Istanbul for 1 night so I hope the flight runs on time without issue.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Malini

Hi all,

I am a happier bunny this morning...why?...I dunno... but I am grateful.  The blues y'day were infuriating.

You are all RIGHT.  Mr Wing wasn't sure about this but a little preturbed.  I took the worst of what he said and magnified it.

RC - Have my notes and apparently I am 'easy' too.   

Anna and Sammee (and likely someone else but I am disorganised this am) - A new GP is in the works.  I had a good one, but moved out of her area and this chap was the new one.  But he is a tosspot so am now going to another (who happens to be my neighbour and his daughter is IUI babe) but the practice is big enough that I can someone else and he'll just keep an eye on my file.

Mags - Thanks for the   and lovely reply.  I hope next week when I am calmer and mid-AF (gross), my cervix will have calmed down and it will all be a bad memory.  

More of you said kind things and I appreciate all of them.  Always feel better after sharing on here!

LW - Wishing you so much luck.

Driver - Hope these final few days are okay.  So, so hard for you.  Pleased about that ticket beccause we can't wait to see you.

Purps - WOW. How do you get your head around that?  Life is a rich tapestry, you're so right.  If I could do those clever quote things I would encapsulate your whip comment for Kate.  Hehehe.

Kate - The first few days of a new job are EXHAUSTING.  I yawn when I am stressed too and remember a new boss thinking I was a complete waster but I was just going into info overload.  Bring on the weekend.

Morning to Tracey, Nix, Sweetpea (well done!!!), Nikki, LV (where are you?), Almond, Mir, Laura, the holiday women and you are MANY, Ally and all of precious Team PR.  I must go and get in the shower or the contractor that is about to arrive will catch me in my pjs!

Malini xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Purple - OMG, what a shock, please do not feel that you have to rush into a close relationship with this guy, take your time and go slow  

LW - fab news EC for your donor today, I have everything crossed for you.    

Sweetpea - fab news hun, hope they keep dividing nicely for you and your surrogate    

Ally - well done on the Ben rudeness front  

kate - so glad yesterday was abetter day for you.

mag -  , can't believehow long this is going for you.

Anna - I hope you have a fantastic holiday, give Anne a hug from me if you do meet up.

Sammeee - you can keep FMU as I have to do that for my OTD test and they offered me an appointment at 8:15 or 15:00 so it must be OK. Did you test again?

Malini - I am glad you are feeling brighter this morning  

Lainey - congrats on the arrival of your lovely girls, in no time at all they will be home safe with you and you will be a full time Mum, enjoy catchng up on your sleep and getting lots of rest while you can.

Coco - Are you still with us? I hope you are Ok  

RC - love your avatar as well, think I may have to go looking today


----------



## Sarahev

Hi ladies,

Firstly - Purple - what a shock!!! I can't imagine what it must be like  

Thank you all for the positive vibes - but I can officially report that I need to be a member of Team PR  

Cycle has been cancelled   

Only 2 mature follies with one more potential so this cycle has been stopped. I have been sent away with 2 month supply of the pill (apparantly he wants to give my ovaries a rest   and a 3 month supply of DHEA) and we are going to try again possibly before Christmas.

I didn't get the DE speech, but he did mention ovarian insufficiency but I am confused as my FSH in June was 9.3 (although worst result is 10.6 and that was 3.5 years ago)    but my AMH was 2.23 or 15.3 depending on the scale so not sure what to make of it!

Anyway - enough of me - I am going to try and spend some time catching up with who's who and what's what in team PR!

Sarah xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Sarah - sorry your cycle has been cancelled but sounds like you are with a good clinic who know what they are talking about, though if they are expecting you to continue to be a poor responder then 2 mature follies is good and we would normally go to EC with that quantity notr cancel, so maybe they are hoping that with a rest and a different protocol you will get a different response.

WW - I have just realised I missed you from my earlier post  , I want to send you the biggest   in the world (it is one of those really big really long ones), I hope you are giving yourselves lots of treats (and alcohol  ) and are being looked after at home.


----------



## Rural Chick

Sarah hun                  
I wonder if they had you on the right protocol - it all seems a bit strange with those FSH and AMH levels.    Are they going to monitor your hormone levels whilst you're on the DHEA - if not, it's worth asking them to.
        

Driver - how you doing hun - I expect the days are really going slowly now for you aren't they?     

Love **** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - morning my lovely lady, not long until you jet off. The days are going *so* slowly, I am really struggling to concentrate on anything for more than 5 minutes at a time, I wish I was in my busy period at work as then I don't have time to breath let alone think.....(ah well that madness all starts again next Wednesday can't believe it's nearly October)


----------



## Sammeee

Just a quiki as gettingon with all the house work ive not done whilst ive been taking it easy.... sont see the point now!
Tested again this morning... BFN, no hint of a line today so looks like thats it, i no its not OTD till monday and i will still test then, even though im sure AF will already be here.
Now i have to either cancell my hair appt for this saturday as his wifes just had baby last week and i dont think i can face the baby talk, or have to get myself together, accept it and  concentrate on my next attempt... hopefully with diffrent drugs/protocol....


----------



## H&amp;P

Sammeee -    I will continue to   for you until OTD, you are not even 2 weeks since EC until tomorrow.


----------



## Rural Chick

Sammee hun, please don't get too upset - I know how difficult it is, especially when you feel it hasn't worked, but it is still early days. Don't do too much housework just in case.      
Driver        - I wish I could wave a magic wand and OTD would be here - but that would mean I'd need to get my  in gear and get packed!!! Still can't quite believe that I'll be on the plane in three days time, or that Romina has worked out who I am - might have to stay sober tomorrow night!!!!!!!

LW - thanks for the offer of the email address - much appreciated. I'm a bit worried now, as the thickest my lining has ever been is 7.4mm - fortunately I have a large tummy so can hopefully fit lots of those patches on      

Malini - interesting that you too were "easy" - lets hope the diazapam work on Tuesday for you.     

I'm not sure if I'm brave or just plain mad - actually, yes I do know      

Love to everyone      
 sy xxxx


----------



## Malini

Hair cuts are crucial and make you feel better Sammeee, well usually, there is someone on this thread who dreads them - hmm, who is that?  why doesn't my memory work anymore?

So I'd say be disloyal for a bit and treat yourself to a cut somewhere new and schmancy.  I so hope you're wrong on Monday but I know where you are at and there is no need to argue with how you feel - go with it.  

Sarah.  I am so sorry but it does sound like you are at a sensible clinic. I'm with Driver on the two follies to EC thing, but you know better what chats you've had with the doc than me.  

Mary.  I'll bet you're both devastated.  So sorry that you've had to experience this horrible life rattling event.  It is unfair and you feel sorry for yourselves for a while because you deserve to and don't listen to 'at least you have ...' or ' you have to count that you are blessed...' until you are telling those truths to yourself.  

Driver - Time is like treacle at this stage and there's nothing to be done for it but survive, and that you are doing so well done you.  

RC - So soon.  Yikes, how exciting!!

Thanks Katherine.  I think I read that you are coming to ARGC at a weekend, and there are less scans to be done usually so a teeny bit quicker.  It must feel good to be on a plan now. 

Malini xx


----------



## popsi

morning girls.. just quickly poppping in now as off for nice yummy fish and chips then having my hair cut and coloured at 1pm !! cant wait its gonna make me feel so much better, so for sammee i would recommend you put your brave face on honey and have yours done, a bit of pampering will be good. and ignore the baby talk ( i  know its so hard   ) and its not over yet for you hun xx...

I have a few days off work now, and so does DH so we out for the day tomorrow and i have told him i need to go to the seaside as i need to walk on the sand with bare feet and see the sea... always lifts my spirits so gonna leave him to plan where to go then have a nice cozy lunch out somewhere .... thankfully we live quite close to various costal areas

malini.. glad your feeling better today xx

driver.. not long for you now hun stay strong xx

RC. . LOL at Rominia recognising you.. i would not worry about our Friday nights it just shows you as a lovely fun human being.. same time tomorrow I will bring the wine    lol xx

purps.. hope today goes ok sweetie xx

sareah.. its horrible when cycle are cancelled i had one where we went to ec and only had one egg with no fertilisation and one when we cancelled before ec so i know what its like xxx

mary.. so sorry xx

love and hugs to everyone else .. heapy, kate, anne, anna, pix, mir, laura, tracy, and everyone xxx

right belly calling for comfort food now ... cya later ladies xxx


----------



## Sammeee

Ah thanks for all ur words of support, I know im still early in terms of IVF OTD, but i guess im going off my preggo tests when i got my LO ( who i thank god for every day coz he is a miracle), so spose really i now in my heart of hearts.....  
I have booked my reveiw and fortunately its not far off.... 7th October.... It would be the most fantastic thing in the world to have to call to cancel it on OTD however, i feel its unlikely, but i will anbstain from uncorking the vino just to be sure.... 

What i would like if poss from u lovely and extremely knowledgable ladies is questions to ask at my review... i got Preg nat with my LO and zilcho since..
1st ivf 225iu menopur upped to 300, got 8follies, 3 eggs 2fert 2day transfer excellent quality, BFN

2nd ivf 450iu menopur 5follies,2 eggs 1fert 1 transfered grade2/3

Both short proto.... Our third go is likely to be our final, A) Finances, B) the pressure of the tx its unbearable C) ...still thinking of C.. ...

Do i need tests and if so what should i ask for,? Is it poss ive developed some disease against implantation??
Oh i have mild endo also... bloomin stuff ..

Id really appreciate ur help, XX


----------



## Sarahev

Thank you all for the kind words  

We did debate with the Doc going for EC this time, and we decided if the next go results in a similar response we will definitely go ahead and see what there is, we are just hoping that next time we will get a bit more to encourage us or at least we will be prepared to get a similar result! He has said that he thinks it very unlikely that I will have a normal response however, and we will try the LP as this SP has not gone well and my previous 2 goes were on the LP so who knows........

Sammee - sorry that you are going through such a difficult time - I truly hope that OTD brings better news......  
Popsi - I hope you have a lovely few days off with DH - hmmmmmm fish and chips - I think I have just worked out what is for tea tonight  

Hello to everyone else

Sarah xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sammee.  Dr Beer's 'is your body baby friendly' book says that if you have already had a child followed by multiple failed IVF's or miscarriages you are more likely to have immune issues that someone who has never been pg. I'm not sure whether I believe it or not as I am in that situation and some Drs say it is a load of rubbish but others agree with Dr Beer.  so, it might be worth getting your immunes tested - although it is expensive.  Failing that, you could ask to be prescribed prednisolone on your next tx which is what they would give you anyway if you have immune issues.  I have decided to get tested this time just because after 4 MC's I want to have some answers.  If you do get prescribed prednisolone, make sure the dose is at least 25mg.  My clinic prescribed 10mg and Dr S said that 10mg is nowhere near enough to make a difference.

Cold is loosening now, although my head ache still makes looking at a screen all day a real strain.  I left early the last two days so can't really do it a third.

Malini.  I am glad you are feeling brighter today.  I quite often find that some days I inexplicably wake up feeling really low for no real reason (Oh, apart from the obvious).  It is worrying because you wonder whether you are going to feel like it forever.

On the toy shop.  We have had the survey (which was not good, but then the building is 300 years old) and we are waiting for the landlords to confirm that we can attach the survey to the contract and that we are only responsible for leaving the place in the manner we found it.  The trouble is the landlords are actually 4 individuals (the beneficiaries of the Will of the original owner) so decisions aren't instant.  DH is like a child with a new toy - he is desperate to get possession so we can move in.  God knows how we will feel if the landlords say no and we have to walk away from the deal.

Popsi.  Enjoy your day by the sea.  there is nothign better to lift the spirits - other than the fish and chips.

Anna.  I am just the same as you, always hoping I will be one of those who get pg straight after a MC.  I would jump on DH but only if you want to.  In my case that is only when I think I have any chance of getting pg!

Better get back to work girls.

P.S.  I bet we fill up far less pages now some of the chatterboxes are on their hols!!!!
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

traceymohair said:


> P.S. I bet we fill up far less pages now some of the chatterboxes are on their hols!!!!
> xxx


I wouldn't count on it **** y is still here


----------



## Sammeee

Tracey, that is very interesting that u should mention that but ive not had a MC... well a very long time ago i did but ive gone on to have LO since then no bother, I will certainly mention the predinsolone but am unsure, can u just develop immune issues after a normal  and apparently healthy ( bar lots of early on bleeding) pregnancy?...

RC.... wont u be scared staying in a hostel??... u prob gonna tell me its not what i imagine.... so il tell ya, i imagine a big dorm @(like in the army) with rows and rows of bunks and shared cooking/washing facilities, only coz its turkey with a hole in the floor to wee and poop into!!... 

Driver... did u get ur BOGOF frer... are u not tempted to test now??.... and are u still spotting?? My BBS arent sore any more but have a kinda weird ache ... AF on her way i guess, or the dreaded progesterone....
In fact why do ya have to take the god awful stuff??... At one of my many tests as to why i wasnt concieveing b4 ivf they tested my prog on cycle day 21 and it was 102 so i think i produce enough myself naturally !!..

Malini.... Popsi... i think il bite the bullet, and start the convo off on centreparcs or something miles away from babies, our haridresser is a mate so i would feel terrible if i went somewhere else, plus next time he cut my hair he would blooming well no...

Popsi... enjoy the fresh air and the fisn n chips.... i live near the beach but never go, strange how people dont seem to take advantage of whats to offer on their doorsteps really isnt it!!..

I hope everyone on hols are having afantastic time.... its certainly starting to get dark early and chilly now.... 

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## H&amp;P

Sammeee - no I didn't get to Boots I have sent DH to go today, I felt like poo again when I got home from work so didn't move off the sofa, still getting some gunky discoloured stuff when I wipe.

I was having a conversation the other day with DH about the cost of IVF and I don't see why us poor responders have to pay the same amount as the others that produce hundreds of eggs, I mean my EC must have taken all of 5 minutes and well to pay extra for ICSI when they only have to find 1 sperm and inject 1 egg, how long can that take compared to someone with say 18 or 20, I think we should pay a pro rata amount.    there you go that's my rant of the day


----------



## Sammeee

No Driver... I completely agree, today having just paid up the extra £900.00 for the ICSI that was required as hubbys sample was slightly on low side and of course the risk of zero fertilisation.... they only injected 2 eggs at a cost of £450 each, i completely agree, plus on top of it we are much more likely to have to pay for extra drugs in an attempt to get a better response.   In fact while the clinics play around with our drugs and protocols it costs us a fortune for the privelidge of being their guinea pigs in a sense...   
Ur gunkystuff might be due to the fanny tablets??...  XX


----------



## H&amp;P

Sammeee said:


> Ur gunkystuff might be due to the fanny tablets??... XX


hopefully but it's not white (sorry TMI)


----------



## marymoonpie

Hi Girls,

Thank you for all your kindness. I have never told my friends about tx and they didn't know I was pregnant. I still haven't told anyone about the miscarriage and for some reason don't feel ready to so it is lovely to be able to talk to you girls who all understand what this is like.

Sammee - my heart goes out to you. I know how horrible looking at that negative teast is but I am still hoping it may change  . As for your follow up ( if you need it) I am sorry but I don't  know anything about immunes. Your past response seems to have been good. It may just be  a numbers game for you and hitting the right month but I totally understand how you feel about keeping going with the cycles . The only thing I thought is maybe you could ask about doing Long Protocol to see if it improves the quality? 

Sarahev - I am sorry your cycle has been cancelled that must be awful but your clinic does sound like they know what they are doing and they will have learned a lot about you from this cycle. I don't understand why you should be  a poor responder with those levels though? i hope all goes better for you next time.

Sweetpea - Thanks for sharing your story anc I am so pleased that things are going well for you this time. You must have an amazing Mum! I really hope that this is your time.

Driver -    for good news from you.

Good luck to Lightweight and hope all those girlies that are going on hols have a lovely time.

Mary x


----------



## Han72

Hi all

just a quickie as have only scanned, I completely lost the thread, not sure how come?!

Sarahev -    have already texted you lovey, so sorry about the cancellation but at least it sounds like Cornet's taking a leaf out of Geoff Sher's (SIRM in the US) book, putting you on the pill for a month or so... I'm glad that you at least were able to have the discussion about cancelling, for one minute I thought he'd just told you to cancel full stop, I was gonna go round there and shout at him! Personally I still think he [email protected] up with the dosage and that maybe he should have given menopur a go a bit earlier but this is all stuff you can discuss with him before you go again... Also please do ask him to monitor your progesterone, testosterone and E2 levels on the DHEA so that he can check if you're getting too much or not enough... Big    to you and D hon and hope to meet up with you soon ok chick 

Oooh Mala!    sorry you had such a shocker at the docs there lovey. I'm glad you're taking steps to find a new one now tho cos he does sound like a total tool! So you're feeling better today hon? I really hope so lovey! 

Sammeee darling -  a -ive peestick at this point proves bugger all mate! OTD isn't for aaaages in 2ww terms so please don't take that stick as meaning that its over. It ain't cos i haven't sung yet SO THERE!!! On the immunes thing, yes even if you've had a healthy child and no probs with the pregnancy you can still have immune issues that arise after the birth which is why iot's ridiculous that docs just send people in that situation away and tell 'em to keep trying 



Sammeee said:


> RC.... wont u be scared staying in a hostel??... u prob gonna tell me its not what i imagine.... so il tell ya, i imagine a big dorm @(like in the army) with rows and rows of bunks and shared cooking/washing facilities, only coz its turkey with a hole in the floor to wee and poop into!!...


     We stayed in a hostel in Florence and it was quite nice actually! We had our very own en-suite hole to poop into   

Driver -   pink gunk is it? It's the _implantation _bleeding mixing with the fanny candles (I do like that term   ) So just you stay     my lovely    

Purps -    Wow now that's what I call a bolt from the blue!! Hope all goes well with your other bruv honey 

Tracey -    that all goes well, even if the survey wasn't that great, who cares?! DH loves it and that's what counts!        

**** sy - you're making me giggle over on the Potty-mouth thread! You sound soooo excited about this DE go hon, it's catching    


DRIVER225 said:


> traceymohair said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I bet we fill up far less pages now some of the chatterboxes are on their hols!!!!
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't count on it  y is still here
Click to expand...

  

LW - ooooh so exciting! It's so close now! Sending you tons of       and        

Hiya Mira - how's ickle Bob doing following his tea-showering antics? And how are you, seems like you're horrendously busy hon, I hope you're ok!   

Apols to everyone I've missed, hope you're all well! I was in London yesterday and met up with Missyg and Kazzie 40 in Gorgy's waiting room, we had a lovely gossip and b1tched about them raising the price of IVIG  and all sorts  Missy looks fab, such a neat l'il bump! And it was pure coincidence that I met Kazzie, I was asking after Missy (the secretary asked me what her surname was. I said, "I dunno, but I can tell you her online username if you like!"   ) and she overheard me then introduced herself! This was after I'd already started talking to her anyway cos I always start nattering to anyone that looksin the least bit friendly but I didn't realise who she was before! So after Missy scuttled off, Kazzie and I tootled off to the bloods place together and nattered away, it was great, so much nicer than sitting there reading the boring magazines!

So now waiting for the bloods to come back and tell me whether my NK's are raised and whether IVIG or Intralipids are best for me... Hopefully the NKs will be normal and I'll be able to get away with pred but if not, please all pray for me that intralipids does the trick cos we sure as hell can't afford IVIG if the price is going up by 60%  as advised by Doc G's secretary!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Sammeee

Nix.... Whats IVIG..... dont understand all ur tests but i really hope you get the results you want so hopefully you will get ur BFP (and baby) without the need for further tx... ivf really is an aawful process. I am deffo gonna sk bout immune issues now after ur thoughts on it. Im wondering if my LO's birth has caused me to have them.  He almost didnt make it, he had pooped inside me, had cord roundd his neck and no HB.... it took them an age to resuss him, and very fortunately they did ( im crying now coz it still chills me to the bone ) ....
Anyway after he was born they gave my son antibiotics in case he had also swallowed some poop, but i never got any.......so no i wonder if this has caused problems.... b4 this i only had to look at    and i got preggo......

Its gone a bit quiet on this thread.... oh yeh everyones busy   themselves.... they deserve it!!

Luv Sammeee X


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies

Firstly, apologies for being AWOL for so long today.    Have been out all afternoon seeing doc and having toes painted incredibly tarty pink to wave at Dr, Munip whilst having scan so that he doesn't worry too much about state of lady garden       (I really hope Romina doesn't read this!!!!)

LW            for the Barry White lurve in tonight.            

For all those lovely ladies who think I'm brave - I am no braver than any of us, and this is why. To sleep in a room, with bunk beds, with people you don't know who smell/snore/talk in their sleep/fart is not great but is so insignificant compared to what we have to contend with with IF. To put on a brave face, day after day, pretend we are OK, not to give up totally when the witch arrives yet again, nod when people tell us they know how we feel, manage to congratulate those that are PG/give birth, and still get on with life, takes far more bravery than anything I'll be doing over the next three weeks. I probably should be nervous, but I'm not, because I know I have you all looking out for me (apologies if that sounds soppy, but I really mean that     ).

Popsi - hope you have a lovely day tomorrow on the beach and that you get salt in you hair and have a walk through the waves - I promise to bring a bottle too - what shall we say, after strictly!!!!!! I so miss  the smell of wet goldie in both a good and bad way.      

Sammee hun - I'm really sorry I can't help you as I've never got that far - well done for holding off on the wine though - it may still happen hun        

Tracey - hope everything goes OK with the toy shop - you'll have to bring loads of things with you to the party as we'll all be wanting to buy things for our preggie ladies.

Driver - I saw that             I bet you can't wait til I have to go back to work!!!! Now you know how the poor kids I teach feel - basically I bore them into submission!!!!

Sammee hun - yes. the room has 5 bunk beds (all female as opposed to mixed!). Breakfast is included and served on the roof terrace, the bathrooms are Western standard and I reckon the best value of my boarding school was to prepare me for this. In all seriousness, the real advantage of a hostel is that there are always backpackers travelling through who are more than happy to natter - and as Driver has already observed..........!!!!!      

Driver - I am so with you on the PR discount. Having said that, I do get good value from my bras!!!

Mary hun - I know exactly what you mean about sharing things with these lovely ladies - my Mum doesn't even know I've had any treatment!!!! Hope you are feeling a bit better today       

Nix - I am really excited and am convinced I'm going to have twins - GIN and TONIC!!! At least if everything goes wrong, I'll have the PR Party to get totally blottoed at!!!!! Brilliant that you met Missy and Kazzie - but 60% increase  - WTF? How does this now compare to ARGC - when I was there they were still on 2005 prices.

Sammee                  at least he arrived safely hun and you WILL have a sibling for him.

Lots of love to everyone.      

arsey xxxxx


----------



## Han72

Hey RC , not soppy at all, it's 100% true   

Hi Sammee - IVIG is a product derived from blood plasma or something like that.  It's used to help suppress natural killer cells which are the cells in your immune system which are supposed to protect us against nasties like cancer and all the rest of it. The problem is sometimes they go a bit doolally and start attacking perfectly harmless cells, like embryos for example, cos to them it looks like a cancer cell (and I thought I was short-sighted!  !)  Your NK cells/immune system should be suppressed naturally when you fall pregnant to stop this from happening (which is why they're all debating about giving preg women the Swine Flu jab) but in people like me, that suppression doesn't happen.  So as soon as they put that embie back in me, my NK cells go "oooh look, what's that, let's get it boys!!!" and kill it off almost as soon as it implants or sometimes they don't even give it a chance to implant at all! FFS!!!

So IVIG is one (very expensive, I mean well over a grand a pop!) way of suppressing those NK cells. Another alternative is Intralipids, which has the same effect as IVIG in some people but costs a fraction of the price. (more like 250/go) And it's derived from vegetable products and not blood so some docs think it's safer than IVIG.  Both of them are administered via a drip so part of the cost is for taking up a  hospital bed   Sometimes your consultant will give you steroids (predisolone/prednisone or dexamethasone) too which also suppress your immune system.  That's a really oversimplified explanation but that's basically it.  

Boy, I've even bored myself with that so I think I'll shut up now!     Will the rest of you pls shout out if I've got any of that really wrong?!  Ta!

xxx


xxx


----------



## shortie66

Helllooooooo

Once again ladies no chance of catching up, this work lark is seriously affecting my ff time and im not a happy bunny   

**** y just wanna wish u best of luck for ur trip sweetheart im hoping with all my ickle heart this is ur special time         

Driver thinking      and     like mad for you   

Annasob hope ur ok sweetheart


----------



## shortie66

Bugger     Posted before i meant to   

Hello to everyone else i promise im not ignoring anyone on purpose just had a hideously busy week    Scottie goes away on his stag weekend tomorrow afternoon so im free till sunday afternoon just as everyone will no doubt disappear doing weekend things


----------



## Rural Chick

Right  - party my place tomorrow from 6ish onwards (may be some breaks for me lushing after Strictly (I love Anton soooooooooooooooooooooo much!!!). Please bring your own bottle/s of choice - unless you are on 2WW in which case bring candles!!! or on stimms in which case needles, or if you are down regging bring headache and know it can't get any worse.
Think of this as the PI$$ OFF party to **** sy  - (let's hope the WIFI doesn't work in Turkey/she gets abductuted by some nutter in the hostel - on second thoughts, they'd run a mile!          for rubbish WIFI!!)
So far we have 
RC
Slycett
Popsi (and maybe Popsi Dog!)
Laura
I'd love to see Nix in action - you should see her elsewhere !!!!!!     
WW might be up and fighting by then         
Who else  - let's have a cybernet cocktails night!!!!!!
I can't believe I'm supposed to be stimming from Monday  - this could be the last pi$$ up til next July            
**** sy xxxx
PS Romina, if you're reading, someone has nicked my login - I am already tucked up listening to Zita!!!!!


----------



## sweetpea74

evening all, just popping in before they switch off for maintenance...hope everyone's OK?

Hey Sammeee and sorry to see you're test results but as the girls are all saying - it is early days so dont give up yet hon  

Hi there Driver hope you're coping ok in the 2ww and I totally agree with you about it being unfair on the PR gals when it comes to cost of ivf, clinics shopuld take all the odds in account and charge accordingly i reckon!  

Hiya Kate and sorry your pooped - nearly the weekend though and you can chillax!

Hi Mary and thanks for your wellwishes yes my mum is an absolute star and she's with me every step of the way through this cycle - she even came and looked after me yesterday when I couldnt do much all day whilst DH was at work - i am blessed I know!

Hi there Sarah and its so good you have a positive plan for next time and a really understanding doc by the sounds of it  

Evening Nix and   for good blood test results for you 

Good luck with the landlords and their decision Tracey!   what an exciting time!

Hiya Popsi and hope you have a lovely new hairdo, nothing beats a pampering in a hair salon i say! enjoy your days off   

Well I called the clinic and all 3 little embies have divided now to 4 cells and two are particularly good the embryologist says...so my cousin in coming up from brighton tomorrow and we have ET at 2pm. we'll find out then how the third embie is doing and whether its worth going to blast with that one with the hopes of freezing after that - the two goodies will be transferred so we'll be on tenterhooks from then on! DH and I are driving my coussie back to brighton then i'll stay there for the next week or so to look after her. We're actually moving house on the 1st october but there's no phoneline and hence no internet at the new house so it'll be a lot harder to get online! I will make sure I keep you all updated as we go along though and just wanted to thank all you lovely ladies for the wonderful support you've given over the past few weeks! You are all truly fantastic!      

have a lovely friday night party ladies and i'll be back soon x

sweetpea


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - You made me   &   in the space of your 2 posts, there better had be Wifi where your going  , don't think I will be able to join you for your p*ss up this evening, unless the "quick" pint that DH is going for after work turns into a session and then I will be here with bells on.  

Sweetpea - that is fantastic news, so excited for you and   this is your time.

Nix -  

Kate - This working lark is really messing with your FF time

Sameee -    

Anna (SB) - Hope you are OK?

WW - We miss you, hope you are recuperating Ok and feel up to joining us back here again soon.   

Mags -   &  

Coco - Where are you hun? Hope you are OK, we are thinking about you every day.   and I am still    

Purps - How are things going?   We're here when you want to talk.

LW -    

Malini, Popsi, Laura, Lainey (love the photo on **), and all the other lovely FF ladies -   &   to you all.



I heard from Pixie yesterday and it's raining in Sardinia  , but Anne says its 37 degrees in Egypt   (Anna don't forget the suncream and a hat)


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies - it' Friday!!!!

WW - morning hun        

Driver and Sammee - not much longer now         

Sweetpea - great news about those embies      for ET tomorrow.     

  to Mary, Sarah, Kate and Nix.

LW - hope EC went well yesterday hun      

        to everyone else.    

Am feeling rubbish today - DDH and I had a massive row last night         and am now wondering what's the point?

**** sy xxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

RC -  , we all have arguements with our DH's around this time, it is so stressful going through IF stuff and it really does put a strain on all our relationships, was the row about IF stuff (tell me to keep my nose out if you want  ), please try to make up before you fly off   I hate to read about my FF friends having relationship problems  

OK I think we need some good news, well tentative good news, I know    alert. Please don't pile in with the congrats yet as I have been here before and it lasted less than a week so at least until OTD (I could still be testing positive due to my HCG boosters  ), I tested yesterday on my CB digital monitor and it came back as pregnant 1-2 weeks, DH was meant to buy more tests on way home from work yesterday but "forgot", so I peed in my pot I have been given for OTD and called at Asda on my way to work and tested in the supermarket carpark  , it is still showing pregnant 1-2 weeks, I am not excited yet I am terrified, I had promised DH I wouldn't post, he is so worried after what happened last time that I am getting my hopes up over nothing......in one text he sent me yesterday he said "get a grip" as I said I couldn't concentrate at work, I am still getting constant stomach cramps.


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Driver honey this is amazing news!! 'get a grip' god men I could      I know you are scared and I don't want to be too WOO HOO with you as I don' t want you to feel jinxed but when you mentioned the 'gunky' stuff when you wiped I knew what the test was going to say!!!!!!! This is fantastic news honey - you are preggers!!! xxxxx


----------



## Han72

AAAARGHHHH!!!!!! Drives!!!! That's FANTASTIC!!!! IIRC your last jab was only 2500 and that was 10days ago right I can hear something.... it's getting louder....

                       

WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!                      

Oh yeah and when you see DH tonight, give him the peestick and say "grip this, laughing boy!"


----------



## Han72

Oops, sorry did I get a bit carried away there


----------



## H&amp;P

Nixf01 said:


> Oh yeah and when you see DH tonight, give him the peestick and say "grip this, laughing boy!"


  Love it , will try that one later

I used the dreaded CD digital thingy and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks and i know they aren't very sensitive so I am really hoping


----------



## Malini

wow driver, you found one that works.  how clever are you    of course, this is no laughing matter but i'll keep to the small letters until you give us permission to SING!!!!    

RC- I think hostels are great especially when you are travelling alone. I have found wonderful people in them who are usually cordial, tidy and considerate about their space - as they hope you will be for their sake.  A hotel is just an illusion (a nice one I'll admit) but zillions of people have slept in that bed before you and used the loo, ... we're all human, all pretty much the same.  I hope you have company and a few people to distract you and as you already know Istanbul is a stunning town.  Wish I could come with you too, I'd love to runaway atm.

Re the row with dh.  I have one every time we're about to start a cycle and too often around ovulation.  The stress gets in the air and infects everything.  He loves you and is probably guilty/frightened/worried/apprehensive about his wonderful wife going out to do something for you both on his own.  Not to mention his own anxiety about will it/won't it/might it ...

Can't join in tonight, unfortunately, as we'll be in the car heading home to the Peaks.  I can't wait to get out of London.

 to everyone 
M xxx


----------



## marymoonpie

Very quick post girls  - I actually have to try and do some work today    . Just wanted to say good luck to sweetpea for today. Hope those embies are still looking good.

And Driver! I don't want to jinx you, I am really superstitious too but this is so exciting!  I really think this is your time and it is the first thing that has made me smile all week!

Mary x


----------



## Han72

Hello again!

Have calmed down a bit now so I can do a couple more persos....  

Sweetpea hon, that sounds FANTASTIC!!!!!! All the very best of luck for ET tomoz and  that little extra one makes it to blast so you'll have a lickle frostie on ice for a sibling          and most of all        to you DH and your wonderful cuz, tell her from me she's a big shiny star up in the sky    .Oooh and good luck with the move too, wow it's all kicking off for you at the mo innit!

RC -     sorry you and DH had a row. I can witness as with Mala that egg head and I generally have at least 1 blazing row leading up to tx... We nearly had one last night (Oh and yup, it's ovulation time... ) - the only thing that's helping us keep a lid on it at the mo is that my cousin is lodging with us and I don't want to shatter the boy's illusions about his cuz Nix! He doesn't need to see me lose it, poor boy, he'd be traumatised for life       Not sure about the party as with DH and my cuz hanging around, I can't really get p1ssed and sit in front of the pooter all night   But I'll be with you in spirit - preferably JD     

Malini gorgeous girl - enjoy the beautiful peak district this weekend lovey!   I'm trying to convince DH to move to the south of france... the way I look at it, if I'm gonna be stuck here for the rest of my natural life, then at least I should have the consolation of being somewhere where the weather is usually nice! Thing is, all his clients are Paris based so we might end up doing what you guys do.  Of course, all this is dependent on us winning the lottery or something similar, but a girl can dream right?! 

Hiya Mary  glad that's put a smile on your face lovey!

Bonjour Heapey! How are you today hon?

xxx


----------



## Malini

Hi Nix,

Just off to pilates because I one day will have muscle tone again - really, I will...please won't I?

Well the weather is rarely good in the Peaks, definitely always less sunny than London but I have space to breathe there, and it is very, very beautiful even when the sky is slate grey, where sometimes in the City it seems breathing is optional.  The split life has many pitfalls though with the work thing being the BIG sting.  It would not be the right time to give up dh's job and move to one place but we dream of that...but then I wonder could I cope all alone in the country when the sky is so often grey?  Would I care so bloomin' much about the weather if other things in life panned out?  It has become an obsession with me to the extent that it governs whether I want to move home (Canada but I'd take the US) or not.  Ridiculous.  I need to get some perspective seriously quickly.

Let's all move to the South of France, pool our resources and be self-sufficient.  Lead the way our flame haired beauty?  How's that for perspective?  

Any results off those bloods yet?  I am  .

M xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Malini - Where abouts in canada you from? We love Canada   Had 2 of our best holidays ever over there.

Nix - i'm glad you have calmed, I am really glad I asked you not to get too excited (I would have loved to see your post if you had been allowed to congratulate me  ) You do remember correctly last dose was 2500 on 15th.....   

Heapey/Ally - thanks for the tentative congrats, I have been googling HCG like mad and am convincing myslef I could still be testing positive from that


----------



## mag108

Anna: Here's wishing you and DH a lovely holiday.

LW: Fantastic! I am so impressed at all the organising you have had to do to get to this point. wishing you all the best with this cycle and hoping your flights are all stress free too xxx

Sarahev, so sorry your cycle was cancelled, it must be v tough.  I am sure you will find this thread helpful

Samee: so sorry hun. I too will continue to hold hope for you until OTD. I am no expert on protocols. Is your tx private? Can you ask them about tests? Have you had any tests?

Malini sounds like you doing the right thing in trying to get a new GP. It makes all the difference.

LW: Glad you are starting to feel a bit better.

RC: well I am dead impressed too! If I can get away with not having to watch a DVD with Dh I will come for socialising...if my hcg is down today I will be on the wine

sweetpea74: How exciting! wishing you all the best with it all.

Driver: YOur DH is a charmer! Quiet hurray! HUG

I was brave and stayed at work for our big show opening last night. I was shattered (have been working in one way or another on this show since March). More intensively since July. Wasnt really in great form. It's the kind of thing I normally really enjoy, running in to lots of people I know, drinking etc. I stuck with it but was v tired...had a bit of a 'run in' with a photographer creepy stalker type I know from around. Then a load of us on the 'project team' went off for a big social. I didnt drink (had a half a lager) everyone else was thrashed but I think I had the funniest time!, I giggled and told funny stories and I know I was the BEST company..

Today rang up and got another hcg done. Got a v nice nurse/midwife who was just right. Result after 4pm. Hoping that its down and this will all be over finally.

xxxJo M, Hunybe, Beachy, Heapey, Steph,Kate, LJ, Popsi, Mir, Almond, CardiffLaura, Fishy, Tracey, Ally, Nix, Anne, AnnofC, Jersey, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Sarah, Swinny, Donkey,  and everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Hiya drives! All I can say is I truly believe that it would be very unlikely that any traces of 2500 would remain in your system 10 days later, given that the stuff is metabolised at 1000iu/day....  and you used a CB digi, the test which, I might add, failed to detect any HCG in my system the day I went to the clinic and had a blood test that showed a bHCG level of 22....                                  

Malini - muscle tone? What's that then     Yup I intend to buy a big villa and invite all my FF's down for rest and relaxation and lots of booze, it'll be like a mini-version of the PR village     The bloods where Chicago ones so I probably won't get the results for a week or so...

Mags hon  really hope you'll get a final answer on this today, the uncertainty must be horrendous   

As for me... I'm still debating whether to remain a redhead or not  

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

hmmm I have just convinced myself I am picking up HCG as I have read (god I hate google) that HCG metabolises 50% every 33 hrs and based on that I have just worked out that I could still have 89.11 of HCG left in my system this morning  which could have caused a positive HPT  based on losing 1000 per day it would have all been gone on 22nd, know which figures I would prefer to believe :-

33hr intervals	total	extra
8th sept 9pm 5000.00	5000
10th sept 6am	2500.00	
11th sept 3pm	1250.00	
12th sept 23:59	625.00	
14th sept 9am	2812.50	2500
15th sept 6pm	1406.25	
17th sept 3am	703.13	
18th sept noon	2851.56	2500
19th sept 9pm	1425.78	
21th sept 6am	712.89	
22nd sept 3pm	356.45	
23rd sept 23:59	178.22	
25th sept 9am	89.11	
26th sept 6pm	44.56	
28th sept 3am	22.28	
29th sept noon	11.14


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver sweetie - very impressed with your maths hun, but if you look at your sums, you would still have some HCG left in your system on OTD, so I really do think you should try and enjoy the fact that you are pregnant         
I am         that this is your time and have very good feelings about this - better start looking at those maternity party outfits.      Will save the big celebration bit for when you tell us we can.      

To everyone else that has been so nice about the row with DDH - am feeling slightly less raw now, so thanks for all your kind words and support. The row was actually about him buying a car off ebay without him telling me when I had asked him specifically to sell the others we had before he bought another one.         I know the car will have been a good buy - they always are, but I was just so upset that he did it without telling me. I guess you're right about him getting nervous about this TX, and he does find my depression really hard to cope with. I shall probably read this back in a few days and think how pathetic, but it always seems so much harder at the time.

Mag -         that you have an answer one way or the other this afternoon - I can't believe that you have managed to keep going so well throughout all of this and am so pleased that you managed to have a giggle last night - I know you'd have been the best company.      

Malini hun - have a lovely time at Pilates and in the Peak District - whereabouts are you going. It's one of the loveliest places for fresh air. I used to do pilates and DDH always liked me practising my exercises on him!!!       

Nix - I can imagine you as a sassy redhead hun!!! The PR villa sounds a lovely idea.

Will be back later ladies - and thanks again.      
 

Lots of love **** sy xxxx


----------



## Sammeee

Driver.... Stop being so defeatist... U R Preggo!!   

RC.... Hunny, we all argue with our hubbys at stress times like these, beleive me IVF is stressfull, worse than anything!!.. 

Nix... thanks for clarifying that...LOL... right sorry if i sound thick (I am!! )... but do u get sxs of immune issues and nk cells??... also can u get ur gp to order the tests required??... Im sure i may have some issues.... got preggo no probs b4, with only 1 dody tube.... it lets the dye through slowly, took 4months ttc and hey presto, but since LO was born not even a glimmer, my lap showed my tiube still slow dye but i got my LO from it, even my surgeon thought ivf would work no probs.... so now im thinking i may have develpod something untoward,!!.... how did ur tests go ??  ...

Mag... Glad u had a good night, hope u get the results u want today XXX

Sweatpea..... WOWeee 3 embies is fantastic..   ., sounds like also have an amazing cousin!!... Wishing you the best!!" x

Heapey, Slycett, Malini, Marymoonie, Ally ....  ....

As for me.... Ive had (TMI) Red streaked CM, so its over, Can i actually swear on here   !!..  Actually, though it sucks, i realise there are millions of people in the world a lot worse off than me so that keeps my head level, if u understand??... What is bugging me thought is the fanny tablets yeh.... I get (most do) sore huge bb's, yet yesterday (BFN DAY) they disapear, even though im still using them just in case.... same happend last failed TX.... weird uh!!.. ....

Hope this post goes on.... i tried it b4 and FF went daft and lost my blooming long post!!..

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## Malini

driver - that is some impressive effort you're putting in there to make yourself   but we have all been there.  i hope your calculations are WRONG.   to you for this painful rollercoaster of emotions.  i'd stim forever if i could somehow get out of another 2ww (do understand that would mean no baby but i'm sure you get the sentiment). i'm from cowtown calgary in alberta.  and it is not a bad spot on the globe in my very biased opinion.   where'd you visit?

oh la la! that would be FABULOUS ms Nix.  Ahh..yes. Chicago...so far away. Grrr.

And Mag, I am sure you were the BEST company too.  Well done you for that brave effort.  I am seriously impressed.  I  for some kind of resolution from those blood tests today.

RC - You're never going to think you're pathetic bc differences of opinion over money (especially when you're being so frugal atm) and trying and the BIG stuff in a marriage/relationships are tough to deal with in the best of times.  And you my love are not, right now, in the midst of the best of times...but I see them on your horizon.

In answer to your questions, I have a home in the Peak District and a little flat in London.  We were going to have 10 kids and move to the Peaks forever but things went awry with our plan and to afford ttc dh needs to be in London for work despite the fact that most of his clients are in Manchester, Leeds and Liverpool....sigh.  We're just south of Buxton in a small not so picturesque village under the dark peak and it is my safe HAVEN.  

Sammeee - Sorry luv, these are the mental headcase days.  Nothing helps but come on here and swear all you like.  We're listening and we CARE.

Gotta dash or dh is going to come home and I will have DONE NOTHING.

M xxx
PS to the FF team, thank you for reviving the server.


----------



## Han72

Sammee hon  it's not necessarily over, honest! If I had a quid for everyone that's bled on their 2ww and still got a BFP..... I wouldn't be rowing with DH about whether or not we can really afford that 6 pack of crisps (yes really ) I guess you know your body best tho but I'm still    and    for you hon! Re the immune stuff, fick, schmick do you know how long it's taken me just to get my head round that little bit that I posted! Yes think you may be able to get some of the tests done by your gp but I couldn't tell you which ones! Have a look here for more info

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Driver - I'm with **** sy on this, but am going to shut up now!

Also I gotta get a wriggle on, the 2 eating machines will be home soon and there's nuffink in the fridge! Soooo I spose I'd better get off my ****, out of my pj's and down the shop!!!

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

OMG I thought someone had cut my arm off,no forum no FF.....glad it wasn't just me   Nix posting on ** to find out why  

Malini - We did a 2 week fly drive in Sept last year, flew into Calgary drove up through Banff via lake Louise to Jasper and then over to vancouver island and up to Campbell river for some Grizzly bear watching, then back over to Vancouver and Whistler, it was one of our most favourite holidays ever, did a long weekend in Toronto a couple of years ago too and loved that as well

Sammeee - If you have just had a streak I am still   for you as it could be your embryo snuggling in tighter

RC - Glad you are feeling better hun, I remember my reaction a few years ago when DH went to "look at" an Audi TT and came home with it  


Sorry ladies got to scoot, hopefully I'll be back later but DH mentioned his work do might be cancelled so he might be on computer patrol, thank you all for your support today, I am certifiably insane... 

Just had a text from LW and she asked me to post as she is struggling with t'internet connection over there they have 13 fertilised       and in for ET on Monday.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Driver!!!!!!! I'm sorry, but I can't help being an itsy bit excited for you!!!!! I will congratulate you properly very soon...when you believe it!

Mags - I really hope the HCG result gives you some answers today. I can't imagine how you are managing to function under these circumstances. You are a very brave woman.  

RC - lovely girlie - sorry to hear about your row. But like the girls say, it's a difficult time for both of you at the moment, so it's bound to get tense. BTW, I can really empathise with you re. the cars! DP has been talking about getting another 4x4....while he has a very cool but not up and running VW beetle on the drive, a Landrover in the field, and a Freelander (that he is actually driving...) I swear, if he doesn't sort them out and get them sold soon, I am putting them on Ebay......

Love to you all - am knackered, so off to snooze on the sofa... xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Sorry - meant to say YAY!!!!! for LW!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## hunyb

Tried to read back a bit but in short space of time have virtually no hope of catching up!  Soz!

LW - Woo-hoo! 

RC - you're not being pathetic! I think even without other stresses going on, it is perfectly reasonable to be annoyed with DH over the car buying thing...it's a big decision and should involve both of you. what is it with men and buying things they have not received authorised permission for??!    No really, I'm not kidding....when will they learn! 

Driver - I've posted support elsewhere but I'm (probably unhelpfully) cautiously optimistic for you!     (small font and just a couple of smiley's for now.... )

Mag - I hope the phone call today has helped you know what's actually happening.  Glad you had a good time last night - you definitely were overdue some adoration! 

Sammee - still  its not over for you just yet. 

Heapey - your poor DH....it must be bad if it's not man flu! Does he suffer in silence? I'm really good when friends are ill but totally rubbish at sympathy when DH is poorly....not sure why?

Nix - where I live some people actually go to the shops in their pj's! 

Malini - 

Marymoonpie -  Hope you're feeling a bit brighter. 

Ally - how you doing? 

I had my first scan today 7 days after stimming (450 menopur) and results were....well mixed I think. I have a juicy 11mm follie on my left ovary (despite being told there was * no way * it would respond as it was virtually defunct before now!) and 3 tiddlers (less than 10mm) on the right. I know they are small but bth I'm just grateful there has been any response as I was told itwas "very unlikely" I would respond at all! Woo-oo! Only thing is the doc said that my crap AMH means that they would like to go to EC even if there is only 1 mature follie but I'm worried about rushing into this on the basis of only one tx. I only get one free go in my area so don't want to feel like I've wasted it on the first go. Any suggestions?

 to anyone I've missed

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Fantastic response for LW.

Driver.  I would celebrate your BFP because whether it lasts or not it won't make any difference whether you have got excited.  It doesn't matter if you tell yourself not to get too carried away.  If it goes wrong you will feel just as bad as you would have done if you had got excited.  I dont think you will be able to help yourself anyway,  I tried very hard not to get excited but failed.  
Well done. 

Hunyb.  It is a really difficult decision if you only have one folly.  If your consultant thinks you would respond the same or worse on another tx I would go ahead.  However, as it is a free NHS go and if you go ahead you won't get another one and your Dr thinks you will get a better response then I personally would cancel and save your go for next time, especially bearing in mind you are only 35.

Malini.  Hope you enjoyed the pilates.  I go every wednesday and have just started having a few one to one sessions which are really helpful.  I didn't realise how many things I was doing wrong.  Enjoy your weekend.

Nix.  That was a fantastic short summary of IVIG intralipids steroids.  I am having tests next week for NK and cycotoxicity with Dr *******.  I don't know what i will do if they say I need IVIG as it is so expensive and unproven.
Thanks for always being here to make us laugh - not with the immune summary, something else you said that has now slipped my mind, I just remember laughing out loud.

Samee.  Sorry to hear about your difficult birth.  Missyg who used to post on here and has immune issues is convinced that they were subsequent to the birth of her first child.  It is worth doing a little research or buying/borrowing Is your body baby friendly by Alan Beer.

Sweatpea, great news on the embies.

I better go, I have some friends coming to stay for the weekend, two of my closest friends who I can talk to about anything.  They should be here any minute.  It will be chaotic though as they are bringing 3 kids and DH is doing the food for a friend's Mum 70th birthday tomorrow so there is food everywhere and I usually help him.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.  


RC you really made me laugh with a couple of your posts yesterday so thanks.  I would be mad at DH too.  My DH ofen does things we discuss not to do then I find out after.  It is all because he can't do conflict so avoids rows, instead he just keeps quiet and then does the thing we agreed not to do anyway.  It makes me so so so mad.  

Mag. I hope you have had some news by now.  Glad you had a good time last night though.


----------



## Miranda7

Rah! Driver, you... you... PREGNANT person you! That HCG shot would have long gone by now, I'm completely conviced. You just wait till tomorrow! Or, if you're impatient like me, do one after holding your wee for three hours, then another after another three hours and see how long it takes to come up each time. Join me and Nix in absurd experiments! So that makes one at 11pm and another at 2am... sure there'll be someone on here to join you?

LW - marvellous haul of lovely embryos babe! I'm thrilled for you!

Sorry to everyone I've rudely missed - our jacket pots are nearly ready and I'd better go mash.

xxxxx


----------



## popsi

hiya ladies

not gonna even attempt personals as not long got home and a little sozzled after a fab day.. just opened a nice bottle of rose too... what to say 

woooooo hoooooo driver you are pregnant darling and enjoy every bit of it xxx well done you !!! (oh and DH of course  )

RC.. Kate.. where are you ...... lol xx

huge amounts of love to you all xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi hun - I've been here since 6.00 - HIC!!!!!
Did you have a lovely time at the beach today.
SCD has just started.    
**** sy xxx


----------



## popsi

RC .. glad i am not alone lol !! .. yes had a fab fab time it done me the world of good... are you on ******** x


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Popsi
I tried to log on earlier - perhaps we got kicked out for drinking too early.       Anyway, back here now ready to party!!!!      
**** sy xxxx
PS Not on ******** as I'm not too clever about things like that - you should see me try to text - all fingers and thumbs!!!!!!


----------



## popsi

lol.. RC... i think the servers were down i was trying to get on.. you MUST get on ******** lol... and we can NEVER be drinking too early lol... KATE where r u i know from ******** your pi$$ed LOL !!


----------



## Rural Chick

Definitely another reason for me not to get on ******** then!!!!


----------



## popsi

LOL.. for sure.. hope you dont have to get up at 5.30am tomorrow hun .. hows you and DH now x


----------



## Rural Chick

No - although flight on Sunday leaves at 6.20am       from Gatwick which is a 31/2 hour drive away!!
DH and I fine now thanks hun - he cooked the most fab curry earlier and has suffered two hour of strictly - he even tried to log on for me on here when everything went wrong.


----------



## shortie66

Heloooooo

im here but on friends pc and very ermmmm tiddly. So sorry cos thought pr party was tomoz night cos i though **** y mentioned scd would be on  aint that on tomoz or am i completly p1ssed   

Whas happnin tomoz night then am i left allon me own  

Takenme 10mins to type this an all


----------



## Rural Chick

Lovely to see you hun - Friday night is PR Party night!!! SCD is on both evenings - great to hear from you sweetie     
I hope Popsi hasn't retired!!!
 sy xxxxx
PS          Kate's friend - hope you've got lots of JD in


----------



## shortie66

Hi **** y     "debbie duck" says we got no jd but got a big bottle of jim beam   Had a few baby guinnessess at the start so we are well on the way.     My friend has just read my poem about a donorn egg baby and says it has given her goose bumps, i think it might be the jim beam that has done that as well


----------



## Rural Chick

What is a baby guinness? I'd blame the Jim Beam hun, or else the fact that Debbie Duck is using the wrong type of coke!!!!! I'm not surprised she had goose bumps at your poem - it is lovely.


----------



## shortie66

Baby guinness is kahlua (or tia maria)and bailey poured on so that it sits on top.  Cant remember how may we have had


----------



## Rural Chick

Sounds lovely      
Are you staying over?


----------



## shortie66

No getting a taxi back home later couldnt leave my ickle moo moo on nhis own all night   Up for work in morning tho not gotta be there till half nine. |Rerazlly missin scottie house is so empyty without him  

Edit by me at 00.26.  Oh dear did i really type this    Spelling is really bad       P.S. didnt get taxi back best friends hubby and best friends dropped me home


----------



## Rural Chick

We'll look after you hun, although I'm going to hit the sack now - hadn't realised you has to work tomorrow hun. We'll catch up tomorrow evening.
Take care


----------



## mag108

Samee: very sorry hun. Are you totally sure its over then? As others have said having spotting is not always a neg sign. 

Mal: I hope you get some peace and quiet in them there hills. We go walking a bit in the peaks and I LOVE it. I study the weather and curse when its sunnier down south (DH laughs at me) but the peaks are gorgeous bigtime sun or no sun...

LW: Jeeze, 13 is such a great number! Good luck hun.  

Hunyb- Things can change quickly on stimms so dont be too dismayed. Very tough call....see how you are. you will hopefully get more than one....  

Popsi, Kate, and all other PRs on the pi** tonite: go girls go  

RC: Big hug and hope all goes well for you hun

didnt get to join in tonite ladies. Had lower abdominal pain started at around 4.30pm, called EPU after a few hours, and they said to go to A&E so thats were I have been all eve. Good news is after lots of bloods (I will have so many bruises, they went in 3 places!) its not an ectopic (they looked at scans from 10 days ago and looked at bloods and pain pattern). Hcg went down from 152 this morning to 114 this eve, so it's dropping now and I am relieved. Home now. Still some pain but they say nothing to worry about.[only 1 crass comment from the first doc who examined me, after taking my history and me explaining the hcg results of the last 24 days, she examined me and asked 'had I thought of any names?'...  it took me a fraction of a second to work out she meant for whatever 'baby' I was having....I was stunned. I said 'I havent expected this preg to work out' (thought that was clear?)...DH was too, he made a very clear point a little later of saying...'been very worried and been a very stressful time and my wife needs tlc'...

xxxKate, Beachy,Mir, Purps, Pix, Nix Heapey, Steph, LJ, Mir, Almond, CardiffLaura, Fishy, Tracey, Ally, Nix, Anne, AnnofC, Jersey, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Sarah, Swinny, Donkey,   Jo M, and everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Right ladies i am back home and a bit more sober after a coffee at best friends.  Still no af here and am now on day 46 and after having bad af pains on monday and tuesday they completley disappeared. So have read up on clearblue digital and they have had a lot of false negatives lately plus they are not the most sensitive soooooo after a bit more reading i have bought a first response and will do first thing in the morning if no af overnight  Oh how i wish my dreams would come true cant see it happening but a girl can dream eh?  I remember being here before tho, going to docs he gave me an internal and said he reckoned i was 6 weeks, i started af 3 days later, i was gutted to say the least, the worst part being was he said if i came back in three weeks time we could listen to the heartbeat   Dont wanna go hoping and all that


----------



## mag108

kate: oooooooh thinking of you this am hun   
x


----------



## sweetpea74

morning ladies...hope your heads are alright RC, Kate and Popsi, sounds like you had another fun friday night sesh!

hey there hunyb - hmmmn it is a tricky one that one but if its any help i only had two follies after the first 7 days of stimms and the cons said my left ovary was dormant (and pretty much wrote the cycle off) - i stimmed for another week and by the end i had three follies on both sides. I was on 450 of menopur the whole time too...just thought i'd mention that for you at this point...

ah sammeee big hugs to you     

Hiya mags and at least it wasnt an eptopic but hope you're feeling ok through this horrible time...thinking of you   . Cant believe the doc asked if you'd thought of names!!! How insensitive are these people...grrrr makes me mad!  

wooohooo to LW and the lucky 13!!     GOOD LUCK for monday! Thats a fantastic response!!

hey kate and ooohhh fingers crossed for your test!! xxx

OOOH and tentative congrats to you driver for your imminent test - we're all keeping our fingers crossed!!  

Well we turned up for ET yesterday and the embryologist came out and told us that unfortunately two out of the three embies stopped dividing at the 4 cell stage on thurs but that the other one had continued and was looking good at 7 cells so we had the one little meister put in yesterday, OTD is 9th oct.....I couldnt help but be disappointed ladies mainly because the day before it was all looking so positive for all three!!! DH and I had a row about it last night (we're all the same RC!), he says I'm always negative and should be really pleased we have a chance with one good one and I do totally agree with him but just cant help feeling a little down....but onwards and upwards and i am positive with this amazing chance we have so i am keeping my pecker up!! it is just another part of the rollercoaster eh??

anyways best be off, got brekkie now with coussie's kids so must get on!

sweetpea


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

OMG Driver, I'm over the moon to hear you have a BFP, was bursting with excitement to read it on here!!         You'r4e being far too analytical with the data though and that's the average response, not everyone is the same. You are pregnant!!                   

Kate lovely, how I hope those dreams become a reality today     for your 1st Response test

Mags, my heart goes out to you. I wish this had not been such a trauma for you. Very glad its not an ectopic but where does that leave you? You're not bleeding are you? What an insensitive nurse, wish Kate was with you, she'd have poked her eyes out.

HunyB, great news!   

Malini, massive hugs lovely    

RC, sorry to hear about DDH, I'd have been fuming too. But you both are probably feeling the pressure of the tx and it's not surprising if things are tense at home. I had a real wobble before we set off to Turkey this month, just anger at my own eggs being crap, frustration at the news of more of my old friends falling pg immediately, fear of my own eggs failing again, fear that we were making a mistake going the donor route etc You're off tomorrow and you'll miss him like mad next week. I wish you so much luck this cycle. 

Sammmeeee   

Sweetpea, how was ET? Ooh, just seen your post. Great news your cousin is PUPO with your lovely little embie. Sorry you didn't two tranferred but we are all routing for your embie, come on little one    

Wingwing, sending you virtual hugs  

It's not easy to keep up with everything here as the internet only works in reception and we've been out and about. Thank you Driver for posting for me. We were amazed we got 14 eggs from our donor of which 13 fertilised. We're hoping to get an update from the clinic over the weekend to see how they're doing. ET is planned for Monday assuming all is well with the embies. My lining was up to 11mm on Thursday, that's twice the thickness it normally is! Thank you to everyone for your messages of support.

Love Lightweight x x x


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies

Mag - can't believe what you have had to go through hun -      to the doctor. Am so glad its not ectopic though and hope the pain has gone. How are you this morning?

Kate - sweetie        am         that this is your time - fingers and everything else crossed for you.

Sammee - how are you feeling this morning? I hope that it could still be your time as well.          

Driver - have you done another test this morning? I hope so if only to put your mind at rest about the HCG levels.

WW - hope you are OK hun - we're missing you here.     

Bonjour Nix - ca va?

Popsi - thanks for your company again last night - we know how to party!!!!

Malini - hope the weather is good in the Peaks and that the fresh air is getting into all the nooks and crannies!!!

HunyB - it is still early days yet hun so I would be inclined to wait for your next scan before you start making any decisions - will they let you know your E2 levels as well which will give you some indication as to the number of eggs.

Heapey - hope DH gets better soon - and that you have a lovely time rock gazing on Monday. DDH doesn't often argue either, it is soooooo annoying, especially when I get the "yes dear" response. I guess it means that when we do row, it is a real humdinger!!.

Jo - great to see you sweetie - I like the idea of me putting them on ebay - I think that could definitely be a plan        

Tracey - so glad that I was able to make you laugh - it makes such a difference, doesn't it. Hope you are feeling a bit more cheerful and that everything works out OK for the toy shop. Am glad to see that you've stayed on the list for CRM as well. It'll be worth the wait, I promise you.       

LW - go eggies go - what a fantastic number hun - you'll be PUPO on Monday - have you decided how many you're having put back?

Sweetpea - it only take one hun and its in a lovely safe place now. I'll be         for you and your cousin. Enjoy brekkie!!!!!     

Mary       

     to AOC, Zuri, Anne, Pix, AnnaSB, Beachy (I think LJ is back now)

 to Purple, Coco, Ally, Mir, Lainey, Steph, Donkey, Jersey, Almond, CardiffLaura, Fishy, Likas, Minnow, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Sarah, Swinny, Tamelia and all the other lovely Team PR ladies.  

Am now beginning to realise that it's actually about to happen     have started thinking about packing and doing last minute washing. Will be leaving here at midnight so will be able to party with Kate this evening!!! Will try and let you know when I arrive safely tomorrow afternoon!!!

Hope everyone has lovely days.

Lots of love and        

 sy xxxx


----------



## hunyb

Just wanted to say a quick     for kate this morning!  

Thanks for the support girls on the follie growing, I'll keep you updated.

mag - thinking of you    

Sweetpea - sorry it wasn't all three embies but I still feel really   about this cycle for you!  Hope your pecker is still well and truly up!  

Sorry no more personals...DH thinks i'm still in bed asleep as I promised him no computer today but I've sneaked the laptop in bed with me!  

xx


----------



## Wing Wing

Sorry I have been [email protected] this week. Just finding it really hard this time to get my head around everything and also being in constant pain. Have been checked out by doc and nothing wrong but just gotta ride it out.

Anyway, you lot have done me proud - a new thread AND over 10 pages of it so am not going to go back to old thread to catch up so if I miss anything important, please forgive me!

MALINI- - funny you should mention me getting an opinion from a UK clinic. I think I am first going to get an appointment with ZW clinic and see if I can get some honest advise. I really don't think I can face any more IVF unless someone tells me I have a fair to middling chance. It is all too much and I can't handle putting my life on hold for another year. I know to some a year is not a long time but this year has been the worst of my life. Feeling in limbo is ****e!

Sorry to hear about your appt with Mr Wing (he is not my Dad!!) Glad to know you have started to feel a bit better about it all. Am sure as someone said (Kate?) your cervix has "stage fright". That must happen all the time. Glad to hear you have a new GP.

RC sweetie - I am glad to hear you will be washing before you depart!!! How did the waxing go?

DRIVER- thanks for the reminder re booking tickets for Chrimbo party - need to get some flights sorted - now I have that to look forward too - how brilliant! Guess I can now get mullered as well!!! Not gonna say congratulations hon but can I say yippeeeee to hear something positive for a change? Am smiling!!!

Well done ALLY on the BMS. I will need some tips from you when the pain has gone as will need to get back into "it"!! hope you have a good weekend away.

Hi SAMMEEE - please wait until OTD before predicting what is going on. It is important to stay positive hon. Am really praying for you. Hope you are getting hair cut today. I made mistake of cancelling my appt (come to UK for hair as there are some real disasters here in LUX!!) and now look like ****e as well as feeling it. A good haircut can change your life hon!!

LAINEY - bless you for posting! Am soooooo thrilled for you hon. You deserve all the happiness in the world after that awful roller coaster ride you had. Congratulations again MUMMY!

Hi MARY - sorry to read about the ERPC. Hope you and DH are bearing up. Blo00dy horrible time. Glad to hear you can grievetogether.

Blo0dy hell PURPS - that is like a story from East Enders or Corrie - hope it all goes well for you all. Thank goodness he was a boyfriend when you were 12 and not later in life!! Let us know how you get on and good luck hon.

SARAH - sorry about your cancelled cycle - what a blow. Stick with us babes!

SWEETP - fab news on the little bean hon. Well done you! Hope transfer went OK for your cuz. How exiting! Hope you will be able to keep us posted. Please don't be down - at least you have a chance hon.

Hi POPSI - hope you are oK hon.

HEAPEY - hope your DH's flu is getting gone!

DRIVER & RC - you have nicked my husband again! Buys cars without telling me as well - makes me sooooooo mad! Latest addiction/dream is a TVR - he HAS to have one. Life cannot continue without - blah, blah, blah. What a load of old sh1t!

RC - thanks for being so very kind to me through all this trauma - especially as you have your own TX to think of - I am going to be sending so many positive vibes to you over the next few weeks, the air around you will feel charged!! I am totally with you about not telling about DE loverlee and we will all respect that I am sure.

Would laugh my head off if Romina was reading about your toenails and lady garden!!!!!

_"PS Romina, if you're reading, someone has nicked my login - I am already tucked up listening to Zita!!!!!"_ - GUFFAW!!   

Wish I had logged on in time for the Friday night pi55 up - what a top idea! KATE, if you are around, may be able to join you this eve hon. Hope you are enjoying your "first" weekend.

Oh no! Just read about argument with DH. Hope it was nothing too swerious hon. Don't let it spoil all your marvellous positivity - you have been so great lately - not a sign of the blues at all. Am well proud of you!

DRIVER - thanks hon for the looooooong hug - you are so sweet to think of me when you have enough on your own plate just now.

MAG darling - hate to hear of you being in so much pain. Hope it gets better soon. Crying at work is horrible - especially if you don't make it to the loo first! I was a complete wimp and started crying in the supermarket - how embarrassing but just couldn't stop! Positivity has flown the coup!! Cannot say a word to help you get through this but sending you lots of cuddles babes. Take care of yourself.   

TRACEY - hope that cold is better hon and that you have a fab weekend with your pals - you sure deserve it!

ANNA - probably too late now to wish you a fabulous holiday but I do hope you have a smashing time and feel refreshed and relaxed when you get back.

LW hon - thanks for the message of support - am sooo exited for you sweetie - this HAS to be your time.

HEAPEY hon - cuddles.   

HUNY - good luck with those follies sweetie.

KATE - did you test? 

No doubt I have missed loads but have been up since 6 this morning (just can't sleep these days) so am a bit fuzzy in the head.

I DO HOWEVER HAVE ENOUGH BRAIN POWER TO REMEMBER HOW MUCH SUPPORT YOU BEAUTIFUL LADIES HAVE GIVEN ME OVER THE PAST WEEK AND WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART. I LOVE YOU ALL.


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Yes i tested and yet another negative, dont know where to go from here i mean do i wait for af to turn up or do i go see dr and see what he says  

Back later for a catchup girls, just gotta go over neighbours and see what we gonna do tonight


----------



## Sammeee

Just a quicki from me im afraid!!.....

I got my hair cut and managed not to blub when he told me bout his new baby... im really happy for them, i think its lovely, im also happy with myself for not blubbing!!..Looks like deffo over..... the brown has turned red!!...    .... Im not giving up though, i have my reveiw booked a week on wednesday so gonna go armed with loads of questions.

Tracey... Ive already amazoned the dr. beer book, cant wait for its arrival X

WW.... hope ur ok X

Sweatpea....sending ur emby lots of   

Mags.... hope ur feeling a little better  

RC.... If i dont get back on this pc today (hubbys taking me for a nice meal later, ont feel like it though but it helps him to feel supportive)... Have a wonderful and safe flight and keep us informed of ur progress  ..

Driver .... has it started to sink in yet??... XX

Well i now have another question........ Baby Aspirin??.... have any of u tried/take it??... how often and how much do u take??.... and any success stories ??...

Hello to everyone else... hope u all have a nice weekend XX

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## Rural Chick

Sammee - well done for being so positive hun - I bet your hairdo looks gorgeous.        

WW - so good to hear from you hun - am so glad you're back although really sorry about still having the pain.           LOL at the washing.      

Kate - so sorry that it tested negative hun     but at least means you can party tonight     - why not invite your neighbour on here tonight as well!!!!     

Really ought to start thinking about packing at some point!!!     

See you later

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Wing Wing

RC - shocking that you have still not packed!  My tummy is churning with excitement for you so heaven knows how you are sooooo calm about it all.  Full respect!

Hi Sammeee - well done for having your hair done - bet you feel better for it hey?  Well done also for keeping it all together and being happy for your hairdresser.  It is soooo easy to "hate" all pregnant women and those with babies but it is not their fault we are finding it all so difficult.  Full respect to you too hon and hang on in there - no fat lady yet as I have heard others say.

Kate - can't believe you are going to be socialising this eve with a REAL person and not your cyber mates - very disappointed!!!      Sorry about the test babes - I would deffo see a doc just to get checked out and get some peace of mind.  Hope to "chat" later.

Am taking mind off things by having an Autumn clean which basically means going through every room of the apartment and throwing away all of David's [email protected] - he is working in garden erecting decking so cannot see what I am up to  

Will feel a lot better getting rid of all the junk!

WW XXX


----------



## Rural Chick

Hello again lovely ladies
I went out and bought a new case on wheels so that I can get in everyone's way at the aiport etc. DDH persuaded me to buy a much bigger one than I wanted.      I kept saying how big it was. Anyway, having just packed for three weeks, it's not really that big at all!!!         
Am beginning to get excited now - the nerves have still not set in - whether they will later or not - I've still got strictly to look forward to - and maybe even a bit of a party with Kate!!!
**** sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

just lost my post !!!   

RC.. was lovely to have your company last night too... just a shame that for most of the evening I could not get online... but I know that the site needs maintenance (thanks Tony x) ... I am glad that you have your packing sorted and your all ready to go .. I wish you all the very best and will be praying this tx works your a very brave lady doing this honey xxx

kate.. sorry the test was negative again honey.. i think our bodies play silly tricks on us sometimes which are not nice at all !! xxx 

I am sending love to everyone else.. sorry no more personals I have had a really busy day today being a domesticated goddess LOL.. cooking cleaing and sorting cupboards... so just sat down with a nice glass of cider now, think i will watch SCD tonight and tape xfactor and watch it straght after LOL .. oh the decisions what to watch an what to tape LOL >>.... I remember not too long ago it was what to wear our clubbing.. oh how things change


----------



## Rural Chick

Or more like, what not to wear when we went clubbing - oh, those were the days!!         
Congrats on your domestic goddess day - that cider is well deserved!!
I'll let you know when I arrive tomorrow afternoon in Turkey.      
**** sy xxxx


----------



## mag108

Kate: What is going on? Bl**dy hard doing a test so heres a big squeezy hug for being brave and a hug for the result not being +. Hope you get some answers about your AF 

Sammee: I know you will believe its over, it is the case that people so get bleeding. (I for instance had a period whilst I was unknowingly pregnant)....so if I were you, hold out just a little hope for your OTD. Hope the meal is great. Baby asprin, I was told one a day. 

Sweetpea: We're all holding out for you, your cousin and your little embie.... It is disheartening for you to know you have one little one to play with, but it is only one you need. X  

LW: Looking out for you hun...sounds like it is all going v well!  

RC: i  deeply respect your approach...very laid back! Well we will all be thinking of you and dont ever feel alone out there!    

WW: Its no wonder you have not been on here, dont apologies.  What's the deal with the pain? Do they know what it is? Sending you an enormous hug. I am off on Monday and apart from a visit to the hosp to see the consultant I am going to have a big sort out in the messiest room in the house....

Driver, RC, WW: My DH does the TKMAXX thing and hides things only to tell me days later (keep in mind he has only just got a teaching job, half a day a week!) .
We have a rule...if it costs less than a tenner then you dont have to tell....

HEAPEY – Is your DH still unwell with flu?

Malini - how was the weather over there? There was a real weast west divide today with Manc. looking a bit gloomy but it did brighten up....Hope you are having a lovely weekend

So I still have pain. After A&E I did wonder was it just wind but its not. My tummy feels swollen and I have a dull nagging pain to the left low down. Wine will surely numb it. Feeling glad to have Monday off. Have to have another hcg done on Monday with the promise of a chat with the consultant. In ok spirits. We all hung out with some friends today and that was lovely. They have an adopted daughter and are v senstive...

xxx to everyone of you....Hunybe, Beachy, Mir, Purps, Pix,Steph, LJ, Mir, Almond, CardiffLaura, Fishy, Tracey, Ally, Nix, Anne, AnnofC, Jersey, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Sarah, Swinny, Donkey,   Jo M, and everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

mag.. sorry your still in pain hun xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Mags hun - I really can't believe how brave and strong you are being        - I am so sorry that you are still in pain - I do hope it goes soon and that you finally get some answers on Monday        . I hope to let you know that I've arrived safely tomorrow lunchtime, but will no doubt be on again before I leave!!

Popsi sweetie - hope the cider slipped down nicely!!    

Kate hun - are you partying with us or with the neighbours!!!    Seriously, sweetie - hope you're feeling OK after this morning - do you need to go and see your GP to find out WTF's going on?      

WW - it was so lovely to see you and talk to you earlier.     

**** sy xxxx


----------



## mag108

Thanks RC and popsi and everyone for your support and kind words........what a gr8 bunch of gals!
Having a glass of wine helps....more treats to come and its only 8 oclock!

X


----------



## Rural Chick

Hey Mags
Welcome to the party!!! At a girl!!!! Bring on those treats!!! (Dare we ask what they are    )
**** sy
xxxxx
I love it when Brendon and Craig argue!!!!


----------



## shortie66

Helloooooooo im here to partyyyyyyyyy     

Been over neighbours for a curry but just wanna get in my jamas put heating on for a bit grab my blankie and breezer and chill for a bit.  Glad scott is back tomorrow hate being here without him.


----------



## mag108

kate: started with my first glass of vino at 6pm, dinner, then a chocolate eclair, now hoolahoops and second glass of vino. Will see what later holds...gonna watch 'spiral' on iplayer, apparently its quite good. Have a passing interest in SCD but DH doesnt so we are doing separate watching tonite which is best cos he likes car/sporty/totally blokey progs and me, well I dont!
Whats your poison tonight then?
X


----------



## shortie66

Hiya mag hunny im an x-factor girl        and believe it or not i have a walnut whip in the fridge with my name on it


----------



## Rural Chick

Mag and Kate - I just tried to post, but got blocked out - do you think I've been banned from the FF pub!!!

Great to see both of you having a good time - Kate - I hope Scotty knows what a lucky guy he is - not sure why you need the heating on after a curry though!! I'm assuming a breezer is a bacardi - are you out of JD?

Mag - I still can't believe how strong and brave your are hun, and I really hope you get some answers on Monday - my DDH is fast asleep at the moment, but that's OK as he's driving me to Gatwick at 1.00am this morning    My poison is obviously pineapple juice (hello Romina!!) with a few brazil nuts on the side!!!!      

Party party party and please let me post this time     

Love **** sy xxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

rc... good luck again and safe journey xx

kate.. aww babe scott will be home tomorrow . i hate being without my DH too even after 22 years xx

mag.. i definatly think you need more wine hun xx


----------



## Sammeee

Mags..... enjoy ur vino.... it may help ease the physical pain, but no amoutn of wine will help ease the pyscological pain, or the very real heart felt pain of what u have so incredibly strongly gone through so far...... ur amazing and i truly hope god or someone else rewards that one day soon....

RC...  All ican say is enjoy ur last jd and coke or whatever, have a safe flight ( dont be horrifiedd by the poo hole in the floor   )... and bloody well come back preggers XXxxx


as for me my stupid body is now being a right ****... no more bleeding and only a mild streak of brown..... WTH is it all about......

goin to stuff myself with choccy now...... XXX


----------



## Rural Chick

Sammee - hun still        that it could be OK hun. (It's the wine I'm on, as it's grape juice it counts as at least 1 of my 5 a day!!!!!)        about the hole in the floor - good practise for natural childbirth I reckon.
I shall definitely be coming back with a couple of special items to declare, don't you worry!!!!
"Oh what a night  - late September back in 69"  - I do love a party - it's a shame we can't upload music on here and have a boogie round our handbags         
It's too early for the macorana isn't it!!!


----------



## shortie66

Sammeee      hunny enjoy the chocolate

Popsi i just want him home now hun, its too quiet here im missing him like mad  

**** y me too with the posting my last one just got lost    had too much jd last nite hun had a crap night sleep being on my own as well  

Oooo my walnut whip is waiting to be eaten must go and oblige


----------



## Rural Chick

PS Kate hun - I know a great Mr Whippy joke about having a poo which could easily work for walnut whips - it's an action one so will have to wait for the party!!! Where are you now    
Now that is spooky - we posted at the same time, so you are now in the fridge!!!!


----------



## veda

hi im new to this thread but have been pointed in your direction to see if any one has any advice? 
i have had 3 (waste of time) iuis and 1 ivf on short protocol which did result in bfp but then a negative outcome. last month i underwent another short protocol but with increased drugs as i had only 1 embryo last time. unfortunately this cycle was abandoned at 9 days stimms as only 1 follie. i have been told i am a poor responder and not much else. i had my amh checked in january and it was 13.6 which was on the low side although i know its high for a poor responder? i am totally confused as to why i didnt respond to 6 amps of menopur? can my amh have dropped really low over the last few mths.?
on my f/u the consultant suggested we try either the pill or hrt for 3 mths before trying again but suggested i call when i had my nxt period to discuss plan. my appointment is next week and im looking for some info as i cant seem to find much about this treatment.
iv got a feeling i might end up being pointed down the donor egg route if this doesnt work (my lovely sis has offered to help) but am really confused and feel fed up with the whole infertility thing. can any of you help?


----------



## mag108

ladies we are all wonderful. Its a tough journey we are all on, so many pitfalls and so few rewards.
But it makes a big difference having people to share with cos at least it means we are not alone (as it can so often feel like)
x


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Veda
Welcome hun - your AMH looks really good compared to what some ladies have on here, although from what you have said, you haven't responded as well as some might. Do you have any more info for us such as what the problem is - ie unknown, MF etc, and how old you are?
As for the DE speech  - most of us have had it, ignored it and quite a few of us have gone on to have lovely little ones, so it just goes to show. I'm sure some of the far more knowledgeable ladies on here will be able to help.

Heapey hun - hope you have a lovely time looking at rocks     (As a science teacher I have to admit I'm not a great rock fan - sorry      . We were taken to Wenlock Edge on our PGCE to look at fossils - a week of my life I shall never forget.......................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz)        I bet you don't think I'm so amazing now!!!!!!           
Do we think that Kate has got off with the walnut whip  - she's been an awfully long time!!!!!

PS Romina - it's happened again - that's why they keep shutting the site to try to find out who's nicked my login!!!!

PPS Mag hun - HEAR BL00DY HEAR


----------



## H&amp;P

Evening all,

I woke up feeling different this morning, sore veiny boobs gone, did a first response test and only got the very faintest of positives (DH couldn't even see it), so I actually think I was testing positive but again it hasn't stuck properly. Will test again tomorrow but just know deep down it's not gonna happen.   

sorry no personals, just sneaking on for a quick catch up but it's atken me ages to read back since 4pm yesterday


----------



## Wing Wing

I meant to be on here all evening girls but have had a very depressed friend round.  He was made redundant, travelled the world for a year/18 months and then the recession was in full swing when he got back to Lux so can't find a job, has nowhere perm to live and is on medication.  So, he has been helping David with the decking today - says it helps keep his mind off his troubles and we got him to stay for dinner and spend the night here as then he will hopefully feel a bit more able to sleep.  Has been staying for months with one mate who now can't have him any longer due to family commitments.  I don't feel we can have him here permanently with all that is going on but like to think we can help a bit on the odd night or 2.

Mum was a star and cooked us all a fab dinner!  Tried to watch XF but not funny enough so moved onto QI and then a film.  god knows why I even ask David if he has seen it and is it good as we have totally opposite taste so an hour into the movie and I have given up and am off to bed!

MAG - glad to hear you have Monday off work babes.  Sorry to hear you  too are in pain.  Funny how you describe it as it is similar to me.  Keep thinking a great big trump would cure all but it doesn't - in fact it just makes David gag!!!!  Sorry, TMI I know but it is funny to get trump revenge on him!  Mag, hope you feel better soon hon.

KATE - you are soooo sweet to be missing Scotty boy.  I would actually LOVE to be alone just now.  David and I are just *****ing at each other all the time lately - is v depressing!  Wouldn't miss him at all just now.  Just me and the dogs - absolute heaven!!

VEDA - welcome to you hon.  Your AMH sounds blo0dy amazingly brilliant to me but I guess there are other factors to consider.  Not really an expert as limited information given by docs here in Luxembourg where I live but what about other readings
?  Are they all "normal"?  

righto girls, I am an hour ahead and need my beauty (Ha blo00dy ha!) sleep as looking like sh1te today after waking up at 6.  cant' believe I was chatting to RC on skype and i forgot the stupid camera thing was on.  Surprised she stuck around!!!  Lovely to chat RC and wishing you all the very best for the tx.  Will deffo slap some makeup on to cover the DHEA induced acne next time we talk - or maybe just have a picture of Catherine Zeta jones sellotaped to the camera!!  

Night night all.  Sweet dreams.

Love to you all

WW XXXX


----------



## Wing Wing

4 replies while I was typing!

DRIVER - DO NOT LOSE HEART HON.  You cannot do that.  Anything is possible before OTD.  Please just hang on in there babes - it is NOT over.

Don't stress and try to get a good nights sleep.

Sending you masses of  , lots of     and a load of     to help you on your way.


----------



## Rural Chick

Veda hun - thanks for coming back so quickly - I'm probably not the best person to help at the moment on the basis that 1) I'm much older than you (42!), 2) I'm off to Turkey in less than 8 hours to do a joint OE/DE tx as I reckon mine are knackered and 3) I've had a strange allergic reaction to pineapple juice which has the same effect as drinking too much wine!!!!! (You'll hopefully understand this when you know me a bit better).
Do you have to have your treatment in the same hospital hun - I can't even begin to imagine what that must be like. There are lots of ladies here who have unfortunately had m/cs and are looking at immune issues. I have never got that far, so really don't know - sorry.
Heapey - A good rock is a pink and white one with the letters BLACKPOOL through it        You're on hun  there's a train direct from Manchester to Hereford, I'll pick you up, wine you, dine you, in fact whatever you want to get me out of teaching rocks!!!
Driver hun - it's still a positive  - please don't give up hope yet.                DH's haven't a clue what they're looking for - which is why we have to do them!!!     
Kate hun - don't do it with the whippy - Scotty's back tomorrow!!!!!!
PS Just seen WW's post - don't you believe it ladies, she's a stunner and I met Amber (the doggy in her avatar) as well!!! If you want to get away for a bit, come to Istanbul with me where you can watch me drink pineapple juice     - I'm only glad that it's not cranberry juice, because everyone knows what that's for!!!!!
We decided with SKYPE we could show each other all our outfits for the party to see what each other thought - perhaps we could arrange a PR Party Frock night nearer the time.

Only three hours before we leave - I'm soooooooooooooooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi - have just tried some cider - it's all yours hun - seem to have run out of wine (sorry, pineapple juice!!!)


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey hun this is why this site is just so special - I've seen you've had a look on some of the ARGC threads - if you want a real laugh, and have half a day to spare!!!! check out the Potty ARGC thread!!! My flight leaves gatwick at 6.40am tomorrow and gets into Istanbul at 12.30 turkish time (2 hours ahead). I hope to be on the rooftop terrace by about midday our time nagging DDH via SKYPE and annoying you lovely ladies!!!! - There is NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO escape!!!
Thanks so much to everyone for all you special good wishes - I can't begin to tell you how much they mean.         
**** sy xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

WW - lovely to have you back  

RC - get to bed, you've got an early start, hope you have a nice smooth (and on time) flight

Heapey - I still laugh every time I see your avatar


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver hun, I'm not going to bed - we're leaving at 1.00 am so there's not much point (I shall sleep on the plane and annoy everyone with my snoring!!!)
       if you test tomorrow hun that it's a nice juicy positive      
**** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - well I'm off to bedfordshire to try to get a bit of kip before another dreaded pee stick, remeber this during your 2WW, DON'T TEST EARLY!!!!! Glad you can keep in touch while your away.


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver hun -  I'm a serial early tester on the basis that I have never, ever, felt any symptoms at all - but this time is going to be different and I won't be testing early - please can someone quote this to me about 5 days before OTD!!!!!!     
Where in Beds are you off to?


----------



## Rural Chick

Right ladies, I'm off - Kate I hope the Walnut Whip was worth it hun      
Will try to be annoying you all from Turkey soon.    
Thanks again for all your good wishes - they mean so much.      
**** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning 

arsy y oh god im so sorry   i put midsommer murders on and fell asleep about 10 i think woke at at 1.20 in the morning   Must have been tired.  Best best best of luck sweetheart, glad u can get on tinernet over there and keep us up to date.          for ur tx hunny cant wait for u to come back with a sticky pupo     

Driver      hang in there sweetheart    

Wingwing i never thought i would miss him so much, but then again the only night we have spent apart in over 5 years was the night before we got married and my best friend and kiddies were here then   Told him he is never allowed to stop away the night again  

Morning everyone else


----------



## Sarahev

Hello ladies,

Veda - hi hun - you sound just like me! I have just had a cycle cancelled for poor response, but my AMH is not too bad so not sure what to make of it at the moment!

Driver - I REALLY hope that the pee stick shows a lovely BFP for you this morning  

Sammee - same for you - try and keep positive hun but I truly know how hard it is  

RC - wishing you all the luck in the world - you are so brave!

Big hello's to everyone else - this thread moves so fast it is hard for a newbie to keep up  

As for me - we have just spent a few days getting over our cycle being cancelled - it really was so unexpected  
but we then decided (probably medically incorrectly but anyway) if we had 2 mature follicles and I have no stopped the meds that one of them must pop so we had better take every possible opportunity for BMS cos you never know      

ok - I'm sorry TMI   but we have to try and find the positive silver lining somewhere so I am now officially on my own non medically induced 2ww (am I making any sense at all??)  Clearly not gonna work but now I feel better as I was supposed to be on a 2ww!

Ok - will try to catch up with everyone and post more porsonals later

Sarah xx


----------



## sweetpea74

Hi all and RC  - wooohoooo for your next adventure, hope the flight went ok and you can log on soon to keep us all updated!   

Hey Veda and welcome to the thread, you will find all the ladies on here incredibly supportive and knowledgeable. Sorry to read what tyou've just gone through, it can be such a frustrating journey this ivf lark. Have the docs thought about a long protocol cas ompared to a short one? Not sure what you've done in the past but it may make a difference and like the ladies said your AMH is good so i def would not say its all over for your eggs yet!! Lots of PMA and    for your next plan.

Hello Driver - have you done a test today?? when is your actual OTD?  I'm    for a positive result for you...the 2ww just seems to drag on doesnt it? (and i'm only on day TWO!!)

Hey Mags and I second what you said - where would we be without all this amazing support? We ARE all wonderful  (hope you're feeling ok today?) 

Hiya Kate and wont be long til hubbie's back, a bit of time apart makes you appreciate them more i reckon. Mine has just gone back to wales for work while i'm still helping out down south - at least we cant have rows tho eh?! x

Sammeee - whats the latest with you hon?   

Hiya Sarahev and hope you've been getting into plenty of BMS!!   

Hey Wingwing and hope you're recovering better today honey?? Hope your frend doesnt end up sticking around longer than necessary - its so difficult with mates but remember you're going through a hard time too....big hugs    

Hello Katherine and hope you're having a nice relaxing sunday?

Hi to everyone else popsi, malini, hunyb, LW, lainey, miranda, LJ, steph, tracey and all the rest of you lovely ladies!

sweetpea


----------



## mag108

Hi everyone

VEDA: There are lots of different experiences with protocols on this thread. It may be that the drugs/length of time stimming didnt suit you. Its not my strongest area, bit there are others on here who may be able to advise more. Also having a second opinion from a clinic that is ok working with poor responders, like ARGC or lister.

I agree everything seems to take forever on the NHS, I havent had any cycles on NHS (too old) but the appts alone take so long to get and then all the waiting for results, etc

WW you and your DH are kind souls helping your friend out like this when you are not long over your cycle. 

RC: Hope your travels go well, stay off the pineapple juice and stay in touch with us X

Kate: sorry you are missing your guy...

SarahH: Hope you are doing ok.

xxx to everyone of you....Heapey, Popsi, Driver, Hunybe, Beachy, Mir, Purps, Pix,Steph, LJ, Mir, Almond, CardiffLaura, Fishy, Tracey, Ally, Nix, Anne, AnnofC, Jersey, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Sarah, Swinny, Donkey,   Jo M, and everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Ladies
Well, I've made it to cloudy but incredibly humid Istanbul. Have had a nightmare trying to get the WIFI sorted but think I'm there now, athough t'internet at home is playing silly b*ggers now so can't really get to talk to DDH properly. Will try and read back and do some personals later but just wanted to let you know I've arrived!!!
Lots of love 
**** sy xxxx


----------



## sweetpea74

Hi katherine and I'm ok thanks, i'm a bit like you and wishing the time away - terrible isnt it but waiting for results is one of the hardest things in life to do i reckon!! At least i've got a house move next weekend which will help take my minds off things....just need to find a job then!

Its been sooo quiet on here today - all the chatterers are on their holidays!

Speak laters

sweetpea


----------



## mag108

.......yeh all the chatterboxes seem to be away and now RC is too.

Felt a bit better today just exhausted with some pain still.
Those of you who know a thing or two about immunes....I got this message from my cons about my vivst to Dr.G. 'just thought I mentioned he doesn't test for theCD69
in NK cell but tests for CD3 and 56 which we do no consider significant
contributors...apart from this he can do rest of the tests!'.....
So it appears I will have to get more immunes done at my clinic after all. Anyone else have this exp before I make myself bankrupt!
x
and welcome back all you holidaymakers


----------



## Sammeee

Hi everyone... Just a quicki from me at the mo.... need to read back throught the posts!!.... 

RC... So very glad u had a safe journey Mrs!!... Hope the flight wasnt to bad after all the pineapple juice? 

Driver.... Oh Hun, im sure things will be fine, u maybe tested with a test that doesnt have much dye hence the faint line Well its our OTD tomorra   ... I wasnt gonna bother testing, but due to still only spotting i spose i had better!!...X

WW... sounds like u had an enjoyable evening!!.. Good, u certainly deserve and need it XX

Veda.... .... welcome to the mad house ( i say that in the nicest of ways though!! ).... Everyone are absolute darlings on this thread!!.. X

Everyone else ive missed, i hope ur all having a good weekend, im sory but i need to go check my roast beets and parsnips, i dont want them burning!!..LOL

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## H&amp;P

Sammeee - still keeping things crossed for you tomorrow    

RC - Glad you arrived safe and sound and have you wifi sorted, what is the plan of attack out there do you have appointmnets booked etc.

LW - Good luck for your ET tomorrow, how many are you having put back? (if you don't mind me asking, if you do then just ignore me  )

mag -   glad your feeling a bit better.

Heapey - I'm here  , where else would I be, DH & I went out for a long walk this afternoon and trid to discuss where we go from here (we didn't get very far though)

Sarah - hope you have enjoyed lots of  , I would have done exactly the same.

Kate - Any sign of the witch yet? I miss my DH loads and he is away working nights 5 nights out of every 3 weeks (tonight being one of them and tomorrow and Tuesday  ) He is changing jobs temporarily soon and will be on days, it will be a bit strange to start with as he usually does all the house organising stuff as he does 12 hr shifts so gets 5 days off, I will need to get far more organised, in fact I really should be doing the ironing  

Sweetpea - the 2 WW must be even weirder when you aren't feeling all those weird and wanderful side effects, hope you are looking after your lovely cousing and she is feeling Ok after her ET, when is your OTD? (probably on your ticker but can't see that from here, will check when I have posted)

Purps - Are you still out there, hope everything is going Ok at home  

Pix - R U back from your hols yet, can't remember if you were a one or 2 weeker? Looking forward to going to work no doubt?

LJ - same to you, r you back yet?

Nix -   I might be in Paris 15th/16th Oct (can't use the excuse of not being able to fly anymore  ), not sure if I will be able to escape the people I am with but would be lovely to meet you for coffee if your around?

AFM I'm afraid the news isn't so good, did two pee sticks this morning just to be doubly sure and they both gave a resounding negative (one digital and one first response), guess I will never know if it was the HCG that caused the 2 positives on Thur & Fri but I truly do believe my follie was trying to hang in there the symptoms were just so strong and then to wake up on Saturday and they had just disappeared. I still have to go to hospital with my little pot at 8:15 just for them to stick a pee stick in and tell me what I already know


----------



## Sammeee

Ah driver... im so there with u and it sucks.... its like the early test i did with a super faint line, plus the tons of sxs to boot, to then get a blazing BFN!!.... it truly is ~"$%%^)&*)%&)£+^).....!!..

Although i am praying come tomorra OTD, a miracle may just happen for us both!!...and if not then for myself at least, bloody hurry up AF so i can have closure!!and onwards to TX3!!..

Right need to load the dishwasher, Sunday Dinner was fab as always, now looking forward to "come dine with me", and my choccys!!....

Luv Sammeeee X


----------



## mag108

Driver: Well you have been so brave, so much hanging about and having those two +'s, so much worry
and its such a palava...I am really sorry that you have had a neg test. Here's a big hug  but also, for tomorrow....   .

Samee: for you too......    for tomorrow.....


I am now officially Mrs blobby, I made apple crumble earlier and just about to sit down with it and some fresh cream....
x


----------



## H&amp;P

Mag - Thanks ladies, feeling far from brave (especially compared to what you have been going through mags  ) I am a mess, one minute I'm fine the next I'm in floods and that's been going on all day, DH was asking me earlier if I thought going to see a councellor would help but i really don't see how it would do any good, got tomorrow booked off as a days holiday anyway, though not sure if that's a good idea as will be on my lonesome all day brooding on our result...... oh and your comment about being Mrs Blobby made me   as that is what I call myself when AF is here...... if I say to DH Blobby is here he knows exactly what I mean.

Sameee - I know exactly what you mean about just wanting AF to show up   

But don't know when we will go for IVF no.3 we may go down the immune testing route first, my thought is is it worth throwing any more money and emotion into this if there is a reason why the embryos aren't sticking, not sure how easy it will be to get referred for tests after only 2 TX and no real M/C's (can I just phone BUPA up and tell them I want testing, I have some cover through work) and where up North can I actually get it done if that's what we decide or do I have to come to London.... I think Care Nottingham do it but not sure if there is anywhere else.........


----------



## mag108

Driver: [see how your test goes tomorrow] ....allow your upset to come out. Its very natural that you cry, it's a huge disappointment. The time, the emotion, the build up, the expectation, the hope, the future....Plus all the drugs, all the waiting, the strain, the testing. You give yourself all the time you need hun. I had two major bereavements a few years ago and I thought I would not ever feel good again. It took about 8mths of feeling rubbish, and of crying alot and eventually it stopped and gradually I felt better. Healing does take place with time and space. Having time off tomorrow is a good idea and making sure you have a quiet month ahead too.

Re: Immunes testing: I can only say push for all you can get. Your GP should be able to do some basic tests for you...or more indepth, I have pm'd you a list Swinny gave me.

I dont know if anywere here does immunes. As far as I can see it's london or Nottingham

Your Dh is maybe feeling a bit helpless in being unable to help you. Couselling is an option, but I would recommend getting someone who specializes in fertility issues. But you may find that you naturally recover enough yourself....XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## H&amp;P

Mags - thanks for the PM (oh my god how many tests....), DH and I had a long chat in bed this morning where I basically cried all over him and he tried to talk about his feelings (angry, disappointed (but not upset he says disappointed is the same  )) we also had a good chat this afternoon while out walking and he explained he is angry that we waited so long to start trying and feels we have wasted so many years when we could have been having all these investigations done. We will ask about immune referrals at our follow up appointment...... he's gone off for his 12 hr night shift now and I really shouldn't be spending my whole evening on here but find it very therapeutic..... thanks for taking the time as I know you are going through something much worse at the moment


----------



## mag108

Driver: Its all disappointment and we didnt get what we wanted...It sounds like it was very good that you both talked. Sometimes that can really move things on. At 38 all is not lost.

Though I do appreciate your concerns... I was 37 when I started TTC and have always felt like I am doing catch up. I do think sometimes what the hell was I doing in my late 20s early 30s.....fact is I was from a big family were my mum had 7 kids and tho later in life she sore she loved it all, my recollection as a young child was one of her life being drudgery...so being a mum was something it wasnt til I was 33 or so that realised I might want a kid...quite late really.

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Heapey said:


> and I guess I should wish for world peace or something..... but it might slip out as lots of pairs of Jimmy Choo shoes.. ooops!!


  

We had a chinese take-away for tea (my last treat before joining fat club on Wednesday) and our 2 fortune cookies said :-

Mine - You will find the strength to let go of the past this week 

DH - Prosperity will come your way in the month of October (thought that was spooky or do they buy a box which has each month in it and only give out the ones with the coming month in, or is that me being really cynical?)

Thought they were both a bit apt.

I am praying so hard for some good news on here, and hope our lovely Sweetpea then LW and then RC can start the ball rolling.

We are going to book a holiday and recharge our batteries, don't know where yet and it will maybe mean I won't be at the party (the only 2 weeks we can both get off between now and Xmas is the last 2 in November), we have lots to discuss before deciding where we go next but am interested in all your opinions re doing immunes before considering DE etc etc (I don't see the point in going straight to DE if it might be an immune thing rather than an embryo thing)


----------



## Pixie75

Hello ladies   ,

I am not quite up to date with all the news but tried and skim read which took me 4 hours!!  

Sardinia was lovely! What a beautiful, chilled out place. Loved the fact the place wasn't touristic and it kept it's own culture. The weather wasn't fantastic but we had a few days of sunshine which we were grateful of. Still caught some sun though, that's a surprise for me!   I was ill at the beginning of the holiday but the fresh air, resting and gorgeous mediterrenian food helped! 

Not sure what's going on with my cycle though! Day 28 today and I' pretty sure I didn't ovulate and there is still no sign of AF   I've been having hot flushes and stuff    Maybe that's it for me?!!  

On a positive note, I've been offered a new job with 25% pay increase plus some other stuff which I will negotiate tomorrow. What shall I ask for?    I'll have to tell my current bosses this week that I'm leaving which will be fun - not! 

Driver:  Beta tomorrow? I'm   for you babes. Really hope you get a very good result.  

WW: Sorry to read your news hon. Hope you are OK.   

Purps: I bet you are confused as to what to think about your new half brother. Hope you are OK honey.  

Coco:    Hope your bean surprises those stupid docs and grows very quickly on holiday.   

Ally: Well done on all the BMS sweetie   

Lainey: Congratulations!!! 3 beatiful daughters, you lucky lady.

LW: ET tomorrow? You'll be PUPO soon! Yay!!! xx

Anna: Sorry to read you've been through some horrible time.   

RC: Your posts made me   Best of luck in Turkey.   

Lots of love and   to everyone I've missed.   

I've had an email from the Jin and CHR re my immune results. Both clinics reckon they are fine   Not sure what to think. I'm seeing Dr Gorgy on Friday, hopefully he'll have a better idea.

Night night girls.

Pix xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Pix - Glad your back safe and sound, just another urine test for me tomorrow and after Mr Clearblue digital went from pregnant 1-2 weeks on Thur & Fri to Not pregnant this morning think we all know the answer that will bring..... congrats (I know I've already said it) on the new job and please can we have a full run through of what happens when you tell them at your current place your off 

Veda - Pineapple juice contains selenium (and brazil nuts) so is meant to help thicken your lining, not heard of royal jelly but then i hear of something new every day  

oh and RC I'm off to Bedfordshire again  now  , and by that I mean I'm off to my bed....... hope the sun is shining in Turkey for you tomorrow.


----------



## popsi

hiiya .. just a quick one as i am a bit tipsy  

pix... lovely to have you back.... good news on the job i knew you would do it honey xx well done and glad you have had a nice holiday xx

driver.. i am so so sorry darling its not an easy ride and i did not want you to have to deal with this xx

RC.. glad your there safe honey and you have tinternet xxx good luck you brave lady  xxxx

mags.. you enjoy your food darling you so deserve it xxx

right i best go to bed.. love you all your an inspiration xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Driver - Can you not get a blood test done hon? Pee sticks aren't that reliable for IVF cycles. I hope you are wrong and you get a nice surprise tomorrow.   


Veda - You are so right! We've all been given the ****ty end of the stick. It's so unfair!  

Hello tipsy, sorry popsi!     

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Heapey - still loving your avatar   do you know if ARGC have rules on FSH levels ie. do they take people with high FSH? I think I have read on here that one of the London clinics won't take high FSH ladies but can't remember which one.


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies
Firstly a massive lot of           to Driver - am          that the blood test is more positive hun. My nan used to call Bedfordshire the best county in the world so shows how tired      I was no to get that comment!!
Am really sorry to be doing another post and run, but have my first scan in 11/2 hours and have to work out how to get there using public transport.
Thanks to everyone for your good wiches - I'm fine and will let you have all the details about my hostel later.     
Hope you all have lovely days - I promise to do persos later.
Love to us all      
**** sy xxxx


----------



## Sarahev

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to wish driver good luck for today       
(also is Sammee testing today? I get confused but if so sending you good luck too hun    )

Veda - During my first 2 treatments I went through stages of only eating organic food etc but eventually decided that it was probably more down to luck than anything and I had to stop beating myself up if it didn't work as it was not due to anything I did or didn't do.

Will try to do more persos later

Sarah xx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Driver -  and  for the bloods today, never say never! We'll talk about the merits of the Lister vs the ARGC ONLY if it comes to it ok honey      

Sammee -  and  for you too sweetie!      

RC - good luck for your scan honey! Hope you manage to find the place ok! Oh and mind you don't fall into that hole   

Mags hon -    what an amazing tower of strength you are!

Hi Sweatpea - how are you honey? 

Welcome back Princess Pixie! Glad you enjoyed Sardinia and that's FAB news about the job! Chick, don't stress yourself out about the immunes, I'm sure the CHR and Jini know what they're talking about! Also I'm still a bit angry at Gorgy for letting us fork out 200 squids on an LAD test which was probably absolutely pointless 



Pixie75 said:


> Hello tipsy, sorry popsi!


    Hey Popsi - how's your heed this morning?!  

Veda - I used to think that about immunes but then I went and read up a bit about it and I have to say I'm convinced now... As are lots of other people who, having been told to give it all up, are now pregnant/ holding their babies thanks to the various pioneers, such as Dr's Beer, Sher, Taranissi etc. Look at me, I was branded a poor responder, had 3 fresh IVF's with nary a whisper of a BFP and one where I didn't even get to ET... Then they give me Clexane, baby aspirin, steroids etc and I get 2 biochemicals, so to my mind, it's obvious that SOMETHING was stopping implantation and that something is knocked out by the extra immune medications. Furthermore the ARGC was the only clinic who managed to get any of my embryos to blast AND good enough quality to freeze (they'll only freeze A-grade embies) so there is clearly something in their protocol that works. And I do wonder if there isn't something in what Heapey says, about the pregnant drug addicts, even if it was tongue in cheek? Maybe all those drugs [email protected] up their immune system so badly that it's easier for the embies to implant...? Quick, pass the pipe!    Er.. that was a joke by the way, Mods!

Re the selenium thing, I suppose it could well be good for egg quality but most of us have been told that it's good for the womb lining during the stimulation bit of tx. The pineapple juice thing is related to that. Dunno about royal jelly tho 



Heapey said:


> If I had 3 wishes ladies......
> I'd wish that this rubbish would end for all of us.
> Then I'd wish for a house near the sea
> and I guess I should wish for world peace or something..... but it might slip out as lots of pairs of Jimmy Choo shoes.. ooops!!


  

Hey Sarah - how're you feeling today hon?  I agree with you re: all the organic food and all that malarkey! Yeah, it's fine if you can afford it, but we're already on the verge of bankruptcy just paying for tx, never mind forking out over the odds for posh nosh and all! Nah, I reckon as long as you have a balanced diet (so not too much fish and chips or lemon tarts then  ) then that's good enough!

Anyway, enough blethering from me! Need to go an mail my consultant, Sarah can you believe the cheek of that [email protected], he's going to be away in the middle of next bloody month (how dare he arrange to go to a conference without checking with me first ) which is when I wanted to do my tx so now I'm going to have to wait til November


----------



## Sarahev

Nix - as long as it is a conference for him to discuss our special and unique cases and the sure fire way to get us two preggers then I will forgive him


----------



## Han72

Hmm, yeah I suppose we could let him off under those circs


----------



## Züri

Hi Girls

Back from hols, had a lovely time and as usual Lake Como was stunning just a shame it went so fast 

Trying to catch up on about 30 pages!! not easy but just want to send bug hugs to everyone it seems like there has been lots of sad sad news for many and I am really sorry 

Lainey i managed to see your news on ** when  had a brief spell of free wireless network on my iPhone - Massive congratulations! gorgeous names xxx

Purps!! wow what a bombshell for you!! 

WW so sorry your cycle didn't work 

Pix glad you had a nice time in Sardinia, that's where i want to go next but it's a bit of a long drive from here but i hear it is stunning

Driver I am praying for a good result for you today

Züri x


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

Test this morning also showed negative though cos I haven't bled they are doing bloods but said they would only ring me if the level was above 2 and she didn't think it would be as there wasn't even a glimmer on their urine test stick. I have to call back if AF hasn't arrived in a week. Though with how much I bled during stims and after EC I'm not sure I actually had any lining left to shed  

Anne sends her love to all of team PR from sunny Egypt she is loving it and the hotel is really nice weather perfect at 36 degree.

Zuri - welcome back from yours hols, glad you had a nice time.

RC - Hope your scan went well this morning    

LW - Hope you are now PUPO with your lovely embryos on board, I have everything crossed for your 2WW.

Sweetpea - How are you and your cousing doing?

Sameee - any better news from your OTD?

Huny - How are you?

WW -   hope you are feeling Ok.

Nix, Heapey, Pix, Sarah, Popsi, Veda, Mag, Steph, Ally, Malini, AOC,  -   &   to all


----------



## Züri

Really sorry Driver


----------



## mag108

Howdy ladies
a big welcome back Pix and Zuri.  You both seem like you have had a lovely time.

RC: A big hi to you. Very brave being over there on your own. Mucho impressed.

Driver: Hug.

xxx to everyone else, just popped on quickly as have lots to achieve today, I suddenly have some energy!

Just back from 3 hrs at hosp (from 8 til 11am). Got more bloods done and asked them to do repeat miscarriage bloods. Then had to wait for DH to arrive for his bloods too. They promised I would see consultant today, was told to turn up for 8am (his colleague told me friday nite at A&E that cons does his rounds 9-1am so unlikely I would see him then). I told midwife that there I couldnt wait more than an hour (much as I want to see him, it's a cruel place to be. [when I arrived there were 3 heavily expectants waiting to be checked in]. ) Was told to expect a call later.
Just cannot be arsed with the NHS on this front. You have to battle for things when you are at your weakest. What happens to all those poor people also with ill health, cancer etc to have to battle too?

We are broke, in debt but at least the private route is fast. Looking forward to see Dr G next week.

XXXX


----------



## Malini

For Driver a  .  I am so sorry.

My advice re the ARGC is if your FSH is over 12 most months not to go near them.  Because they will make you test cd1/2 for months and months to look for a 'good' month and if that doesn't come, they won't cycle you regardless.  I have watched a dear friend waste 12 mos of her fertility doing this and it nearly sent her    She is now at the Lister and there they will do for you what you need them to so that you can choose how your journey unfolds.

Sammmee, for you too.   

Veda - Welcome.  Pixie and I have similar timeframe storylines to yours (although neither of us has to look after pregnant women everyday - good g-d you are being tested).  I would recommend getting yourself to a good private clinic if you can.  I don't think the majority of NHS ACUs have a clue about how to help PRs properly, no doubt there are some. 

Re Immunes.  I know a woman who had 1 blast at ET, then 3 at ET, then 2 at ET .... did Humira (for immunes)... now a mum.  Hard to say - luck, chance or smthg in the drugs.  Pixie - could you be like me?  My immunes were fine until I tested again while I was stimming.  The NKs went haywire high....definitely a negative response to the drugs or possibly the dosage.

Welcome back to you and congrats on your job offer.  Ask for 4 days...that would really make a difference I reckon and the ability to work from home on one of your 4 days.

Mag - A fellow weather obsessive.  So pleased it is not only me that shouts at the telly when the sunny bits are not where I am. My dh is from Atherton and believes grey is best   Saturday was sunny and lovely here.  On Sunday it tried to be cheerful and was in parts.  Today it is SLATE GREY AND DRIZZLING.   So, so sorry about your trip to A&E and all that blood.  Horrid.  And I hear you about the battle.  So hard and unfair when you are on your knees.

RC - Woohoo, you're in the land of the Topkapi.  Really willing this to be your special time.

WW - Lovely to have and sorry about your friend, tough times.  I think an opinion with Mr Trevor Wing would be more/as helpful as ZW's.  Just my tuppence though.  I can't wait to see you again in Nov.

Tracey - How'd you get on with that survey? Hope you had a lovely wknd with your friends.

Popsi - I loved your day out.  I hope the cobwebs were swept away and your spirits renewed (well there definitely were spirits!!!).

Katherine - Hope Castleton is good to you, but I think you'll have that dashing gear on because blue skies seem to be evasive.  Well done on those blood results.  

Oh so much more   for Nix, LW (HURRAH!!), LV, Ally, Ali, Mir, Laura, Kate, the holidayers, Zuri (welcome back!) and all of Team PR.

Malini xx


----------



## Jumanji

OMG - how will I ever catch up!!!  I have tried but I may miss people or be out of date so bear with me.

Lainey - MANY CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your lovely twin daughters!   Beautiful, classy names!!  I am sure it was nerve wracking but 32 weeks isn't bad for twins and, although I am sure they seem small to you, they will be fine!  

Driver - I am sorry to hear of your BFP changing to a BFN; do wait and see what the clinic have to say about bloods though.  I agree that your little embie was desperately trying to cling on and I am so sorry if it hasn't managed.  It is a good sign that you seem to be able to get pregnant and, although I know the cost is eye watering, I think immunes are worth investigating and worth pushing for.  I suspect if you see a BUPA GP (even if you have to pay for that bit) you will get a referral more easily.  I am glad you and your DH talked.  Please don't feel guilty about waiting to ttc - you did so for the very best reasons.  And Mags is right - at 38 there is still time for you.   

SoBroodyAnna - I know you are in Egypt and so probably won't read this but I am so sorry to read that you did miscarry.  I hope you have a chance to have your immunes investigated when you return because I really think it would be worthwhile.  I do not think this is indicative of a problem with your eggs - they seem to fertilise fine and, if you are given a lecture about your age then don't listen because (a) you are only 37 which ISN'T that old and (b) your miscarriages have happened over a number of years which suggests that "aging" eggs are not really the issue.  I honestly believe that you can get pregnant naturally but may well have an immune issue which needs to be taken seriously and resolved.  Meanwhile, have a lovely holiday!!  And, since you have recalled my experience, you know what my advice will be about this cycle. DO TRY!!!  finally I just wanted to say I am so sorry you had such a sad childhood and it is a credit to you that you do not resent your mum; you are lovely person.   

Rural Chick - well you are just on your way with treatment!!  I really hope it goes well - we are all rooting for you!    With the DE issue, I firmly believe that it is entirely your business who you tell and who you don't - if indeed you end up going that route.  You are not giving "false hope" about having a baby over 40.  Do remember that over 26,419 women over 40 gave birth last year and only a small percentage of those were assisted at all, let alone used DE.  Plus, this number is actually LESS than the number of women over 40 who gave birth in 1938 (27,200) - contrary to Daily Mail suggestions later motherhood is not some kind of "modern phenomenon" which is possible only because of ART.  So, generally speaking, many women over 40 can have children easily and naturally and you are not obliged to divulge details of any alternatives you used any more than someone in their 20s who used DE would be.  Glad you are surviving the hostel.          

HunyB - it is still early days and I say well done on your fabulous follies!! Don't worry if they are a bit small right now - plenty of time for catch up.  My sister's hubby is from Cleakheaton too; his mother still lives there!

Sarahev - hello and welcome! I am sorry to hear about your cycle being cancelled but I am glad they didn't fob you off with the DE speech. Given that you are only 33 and have excellent AMH the DE speech would have just been ridiculous and I am so pleased your clinic didn't do it!  I would give the DHEA a go, get healthy and stay optimistic.  They may well just need to tweak your dose.  In my time here I have seen lots of ladies come for advice after a cancelled cycle only to do fine and get pg on the next once the dose or protocol is sorted.  Sadly they quite often drift away from the thread after that so aren't around to inspire but it happens a lot so hang in there!  Hopefully they can learn something from this cycle.    

Purple - my jaw is dropping about your half-brother. I hope you are ok about it - rather a lot to take in.  

Tracey - Your cold sounds ghastly; I hope you are on the mend now.

Wing Wing - I know I am out of date but I think Malini's advice on page one of this thread was very sound.  I know it is very disappointing and you want a plan of action RIGHT NOW but you really do need time to lick your wounds and find a way forward.  I do hope you are doing ok.  We all understand if you are not up to posting as much right now and our thoughts are with you.  Just give yourself time.  Seeking advice from a UK clinic may be a good idea and, although I don't necessarily think that everything Zita says is right, there is no doubt that the clinic is very caring and full of proactive things you can do. 

LW -  PUPO lady!! Fantastic news from your donor and about your lining; I am sorry your own egg didn't make it but I think you can feel hopeful at this point.  

Heapy - Really glad you have a GP willing to help with immunes; should make quite a difference cost wise.  Hope you enjoy the CBFM!  Sorry to hear DH has flu!  My DP is always getting things - I sometimes wonder if he has an immune system!  Hang in there for Friday's appointment!  Your test results look fine to me but I don't know enough about prolactin to confirm that one - I would check the units and then google.  they key ones - E2, FSH, LH and progesterone are all good though.  

Mags - Words fail me!  I am so glad your GP was helpful - must have been a shock after your other treatment.  It doesn't seem as though you got any more answers today but I hope the bloodwork helps.  It would be so nice if you could actually see a consultant though.  You are being so strong - hang in there.    

Sweetpea - at least you won't be symptom spotting on the 2ww!   Seriously, I do hope all goes well for your cousin!  We are all rooting for your little embie.  

Malini - I am SO SORRY that your appointment uncovered issues with your cervix.  I know it must just feel like another slap in the face and be very depressing.  However, even if you need surgery, do bear in mind that this is something they CAN deal with and having it dealt with may mean that you are in a better position to get a natural BFP.  If DH's spermies are having a hard time getting through your cervix right now then clearing their path has to be good.  I know that is poor comfort when you probably feel angry and upset that treatment has apparently made things worse for you.  However, this can be overcome.  Sorry you are feeling low about Christmas - do remember that things can and do change.  Christmas 2007 was a horrible one for my poor sister Kate yet by Christmas 2008 Oliver and Emily were there.  Stay hopeful.  And I agree with the others - boot that dreadful GP and, if you feel up to it, complain!  I hope Charlie is doing ok. 

Coco Ruby - I am very sorry your little one hadn't grown any more but is there any further news?  If it hasn't made it and you are too upset to post then I am so very sorry and please know that we are here when you are ready.      

Popsi - I am so worry the waiting is proving a trial; it must be so hard.  Glad you are medicating with alcohol to help!

Ally - I hope Ben isn't too exhausted!  

Sammee - I am no expert on immunes but I have also read of lots of ladies who develop immune issues following problems with the birth of a first child.  Definitely worth consideration in your case.  With baby aspirin, my sister was on it with no known issues on a "can't hurt might help" basis - her consultant said it boosted blood flow and, although the evidence isn't that strong, there is definitely some evidence of better flow to the baby and decreased risk of miscarriage so they recommended she take it through week 36.  There are no risks to you or the baby unless you have certain blood disorders.  I also recently learned that my secretary had a stillbirth and a preemie but with baby aspirin her third baby was just fine.  I think the dose is 75mg once a day, although some ladies need a little more. don't get ordinary dose aspirin since one tablet is about 300mg there!  Anyway, isn’t today your OTD?  I know you were not optimistic but is there any news?

Marymoonpie - fab name!!  Welcome!  I am so sorry to read about your recent loss.  Please know that it is a good sign that you got pregnant and give yourself time to recover. 

Slycett - I am so sorry work is impacting your valuable FF time! 

Nix - any news on your bloods yet?

JoM - hello there!  your DP's car collection sounds very lavish!

Veda - given your age and good AMH it is way too early to be thinking of DE.  I would take your consultant's advice and see what else you can try and do to improve things.  However, please do not give up at this stage.  It is a very good sign that you got pg on your first IVF even if that did not work out in the end.

Pixie - I am so glad you had a good break in Sardinia!  I would wait to see Dr. Gorgy on the immunes. Many many congratulations on the job - they are lucky to get you of course so it should be them that we are congratulating but congrats to you too!

Zuri - really glad Lake Como was good.

Miranda - hello!

Steph - hope Vivvy is doing ok!

AnneG - I trust Egypt is lovely.

Annaof C - hope you are enjoying your break too!

love to everyone I have missed (I am still catching up)!!

Spain was a really nice break.  We were in a part which doesn't really cater for British tourists and we don't speak Spanish so translation could be a bit tricky.  However, it was very relaxing.  Temperatures hit about 30 (so not as hot as Egypt by a long way!!).  However, quite hot enough for DP, whose "Viking" colouring (the Third Reich would love him) takes time to acclimatise to the heat.  We did lots of walking since neither of us is very good at sitting by the pool or beach!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Yay - Zuri, Pixie and Lj are back.

Driver - I am so sorry. I'm not posting much due to lack of time, but I have been rooting for you. Look after yourself and DP.

Mags -   I don't know what else to say, except f*cking NHS. I'm with you on that one. Despite my alleged socialist views!

RC - i am so excited for you!!!! In a way, it's great that you are there on your own, what an adventure. After I walked out suddenly on my ex after years of unhappiness someone suggested I went away by myself. I went to Crete and had the best holiday ever - I met loads of others who had gone out there on their own. Is DP coming out at all? (surely to do his bit??)

Well, I have exciting news. Exciting to me anyway, as we now have a TTC plan. Doesn't sound like much, but getting my DP to talk about IF is virtually impossible.   We had a big 'talk' yesterday, where I pointed out that DP's usual approach to everything, i.e. 'do nothing and hope that it all turns out in the end', was not working with TTC. We've been trying the 'hands-off' / lets see what happens approach for 2 years now with not a sniff of a BFP. I asked him if he is happy to take the risk that it may never happen, and pointed out that I am 40 next year.....he said he would be gutted.

So, Plan A is we continue ttc naturally but with ovulation predictors, until the end of next May. We've been really keen not to go down the cycle monitoring route, trying to preserve our passion and sex life for as long as possible (!), but it ain't worked! At least this way I can be absolutely sure we are having BMS at the right times.

Plan B (which is more likely) is a DE cycle in Cyprus next autumn. I would be happy to go straight to DE, if i'm honest, but DP wants to try a bit longer to see if my eggs come up with the goods. Personally, I've given up on my own eggs, but at least there's no great rush for DE age-wise as our back-up plan. I have made the first steps towards Plan B anyway - I had a scan to check for fibroids, as I know many clinics won't do DE if there are fibroids, and I have one small one. I'm off to see my GP tomorrow to see if they will agree to remove it on the NHS. It's not causing me any problems, so I will have to lie and say it is...... I'm also going to ask for all the hormone blood tests tomorrow too. My last FSH was 3.2 (despite an AMH of 0.1 / 0.7) And my oestrogen was ok. I'm wondering if my FSH has now caught up......

I'm feeling much more positive now we have a plan (s).  

Anyone know where online I can get reasonably costed ovulation sticks that are reliable?

love to you all,
Joanna


----------



## Miranda7

Oh Driver, I'm so sorry. Holding out some hope the bloods tell a different story. xxx


----------



## purple72

Oh Driver hunny I'm so very sorry sweetie, was quietly celebrating for you last week and now my heart aches for you! 

Big hugs

Sx


----------



## Rural Chick

WARNING LADIES - PART 1 OF 3!!! WHO SAYS ALL THE CHATTERBOXES HAVE GONE!!!!!     

Merhaba lovely ladies - just when you thought you coudn't get rid of me!!!      

Firstly, WELCOME BACK to Zuri, LJ and Pix - and well done nohut (am I allowed to call you that as I'm in Turkey?) on that job - go hun go.             

Kate - hun - please don't worry - Midsommer murders has that effect on me too    - I bet it was one of the few villagers left what done it!!! I know what you mean about missing DH's - this will be the longest we've been apart since we started going out       - which considering we were 200 miles apart at Uni is quite something. Hope the job is still going well. Any sign of the witch yet? Do you need to go and see your GP hun - see, I can be bossy from thousands of miles away!!!    

Sarah sweetie - enjoy the       and carry on doing it in the 2ww as well - it makes it go soooooooooo much quicker!!!! (and the 2WW!!!  ; )

Sweetpea - only 12 days left hun!!!!!!! How's your cousin feeling and how are you feeling?  

Heapey hun - Friady will be here before you know it - don't forget a good book, or get a good chair to people watch (far more fun, in my book!) - I used to go for the ones in the hall so that I could be nosey and smile knowingly at the blokes when they took their brown paper bags upstairs.      On a few occasions I was tempted to look at my watch as they came back down, but I was never quite that mean!!!!!!  Those results look great hun, although no idea about the prolactin, sorry. I'm sure someone on here will though. PS I think that Dr Suess saying should become my motto! As for Jimmy Choo - more of that later!!!    PPS Have a lovely time with the rocks tomorrow (I need a sleepy smilie!!)

Mag - panic not - WIFI is sorted top and bottom of the building - more of that later.
I was so sorry to hear that yet again you have been mucked around - is there no compassion FFS.      I am so tempted to write a really snotty letter of complaint for you - I can't believe how insensitive they have been - my poor keyboard is taking the brunt of this as I always type really hard when I'm cross or upset - and I'm both for you hun. HOW DARE THEY TREAT YOU LIKE THIS.         (I want a STAMP smilie)
I hope that Dr G has some answers for you next week - you so deserve some positive action now.       

Driver hun    - so sorry sweetie   - did they say when the result would come through? I can't believe they don't phone either way - it seems so mean to leave you holding on in the hope that they may ring. Why can't they think how they would feel in that situation?    I agree with Malini about the ARGC with FSH higher than 10 - I even managed to get it down to below that by using DHEA, but then my progesterone was too high. Thanks for sending Anne's love - sounds like she's having a great time. There is a thread on the ARGC bit about BUPA - well worth investigating. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208572.0

Nix hun - did you give Dr G your social calendar for the next few months - if not, make sure he gets it soon and make sure he wants to see you on November 27th!!!    
I hope we're talking black hole as I'm not sure I want to read back through all my late night posts to find what else I could have been prattling on about.     

Pix - I feel I am slightly to blame for leading Popsi astray, so please don't be too hard on her!!! Actually, I've just seen why (boozing on a Sunday night - good on you Popsi!!     ) - be as mean as you want cos I was tucked up in bed last night fast asleep !!!!!! Glad I've made you laugh hun and no, that's not it for you!!!! I bet even Zita's been late a couple of times!!!!    

Veda - as Driver said, pineapple juice contains selenium. I was being a bit naughty and pretending that my wine I was drinking at the weekend, was in fact pineapple juice.  

Jo - I am having a great time thanks hun which I'm going to bore you all with in a minute - in fact, I'll do is as a separate post so that you can ignore it if you want!!!   
I think having a plan is so good - it was certainly what I needed and there are loads of us now that can share info on Cyrus. DP will be making a flying visit to Cyrpus to do his bit - must be one the most expensive [email protected] ever!! Just out of interest, are you letting DH know when the right time is? - TMI alert - the reason being is that I used to instigate action from about day 10, and DDH was quite happy for some morning action for at least 10 days afterwards!! I used to persuade him to do night duty when the EWCM appeared as I never used OV sticks apart from when I did my IUIs. I found the tesco cheapy own brands more accurate than clear blue. I have some left, so can hand them over at the party if you want!!  

LJ - hun lovely to have you back - you take so much time and care over all your posts - your little lad is going to have such a lovely, loving mummy.     I'm so glad you and DP had a lovely relaxing time in Spain- just what you both need. Thanks for your encouragement about the stats for us oldies as well - what I didn't want to do though was to pretend that the donors eggs were mine, if that makes sense, and if I only got 1 and my donor got 13 and I had three put back&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. (hope that makes sense)  

Purple hun - how are things with you and your recent discovery - I do hope everything is OK for you.     

Sammee - did you have any joy today hun - am still     for you.  

LW and WW - thank you so much for my texts and so sorry it takes me so long to reply - I am sooooooooo bad at texting - I'm all fingers and thumbs!           

Hunyb - when's your next scan hun?       

Steph and Mir - thanks for your good wishes on the Jinny thread.     

 hols to AOC, AnnaSB, Anne and Beachy

Big  and       to Almond, CardiffLaura, Fishy, Tracey, Ally, Jersey, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Swinny, Donkey, Laura and to all the lovely PR ladies     

Part 2 to follow (this is like the Enders - der, der, der, derder, der)

Love  sy xxxx


----------



## Han72




----------



## Sammeee

Hiya everyone..... 

This is certainly a popular and busy board so appologies if u dont get a personal!!.. 

Heapey.... Yeh, u got it, im a bit of a whizz in the kitchen, cooking and baking are my hobbies, my husband loves it coz its a feast every night in my home!!... just finished baking a date and walnut loaf for tomorrows brekki!!... Cant stand poor quality food, junk food is a no-no ... in fact my chocolate addiction has to be the finest!!... ( but i class galaxy as pretty fine!! )...

Driver.... Ah hun, im so so sorry,  , looks like this day was not a lucky one for either of us ( although im   ur bloods say differently )!!.. If it is a deffo neg, have u sorted out ur F/U appointment??...  im going a wk wednesday with zillions of "Q"'s.... 

Jo mc..... I hope u hit the eggy with ur  .... Xx

LJ.... Ah Spain, i love it there, lucky for us we have family in Valencia so have a good excuse to go as often as we can!!... what part did u go to? Oh and welcome back!! X

Pix and Zuri... Welcome home !!  hope u both got plenty of  !! X

RC.... hope u manage to get to ur scan, and i hope it goes well for ya!!.... Hope ur being a good fellow countrygal and keeping away from the demon pineapple juice!!.. ...

TraceyMH.... My Dr Beers book arrived this morning, already read the first couple chapters, very interesting! in fact quite amazing!!..  Its given me determination not to quit, I will make my LO a big brother!!... I hope ur okay XX 

Hunnyb... How are u feeling?... sending ur follies loads of   !!..

Nix.... Did u get ur blood results yet??... 

AnneG and SB.... Hope ur both having a fabolously wonderful time in the   and enjoying   plenty of coctails!! X

Veda.... Hiya  .... My hubbys mates wife is also a MW and its awful some of the things we hear!!....And it makes it so much worse when ur doing everything right and getting nowhere!!.. ... Royal Jelly, Well funny u should mention it but yes i have read it is meant to be excellent for eggs, quality and quantity so i took my first one yesterday!!... Ive also read that Aspitin is great also if ur a PR as it helps send blood to ur ovaries, thus resulting in more eggies!!.. ive also started one a day, 75mg!!

Sarahev.... So sorry ur tx was cancelled, stick around on this thread, the girls are amazing!! X

Purps, Slycett, WW, mags, sweatpea, malini and everyone else..... ...

Well, a bit of me, sorry to bore ya all!..LOL!!...  I havent even bothered to test this morning!! A.) I Had piddled b4 i remembered it was OTD! .... B.) AF is virtually in full swing so whats the point and C.). ... well dont have a C yet..lol!!
I have decided i am at least going to tyr get some basic immune tests done, though dont think Care Manc does them, so might be worth a day trip to London and DR G..... In fact does anyone have is email, as i think it might be worth asking his advise on this first and explain my history to him!!..
Ive started on Royal jelly and 75mg aspirin daily, cant hurt can it?.... In fact id drink a glass of dogs p**s a day if it got me a bfp (baby)... 
Im still optomistic about my plans to make my LO a big brother... although it hurts like hell when it doesnt work!!.. We have booked a long weekend a way ( Centreparcs ) in November, then i will hopefully try again!!....

Driver... Im glad u also are going to get away with ur hubby, i feel u need something other than further TXX/tests to focus on, as all this takes over ur life enough!!... Go somewhere hot and romantic!!... XX

Right gotta go finish being Nigella in the kitchen!!... so catch up soon XX

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## Han72

Sammee - I realise you know your body best but please, do a test hon. So many people have BFPs but also bleed....

Driver hon, any news lovey? 

       and       to both of you!

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

PART 2 OF 3 OF  sy’s RAMBLINGS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO IGNORE – (THIS IS ALL ABOUT THE JOURNEY AND HOSTEL) NO TX DETAILS OR SMILIES AS DONE IN WORD FIRST (I WONDER WHY!!)

Firstly please can I say a MASSIVE THANK YOU for all your good wishes – I can’t tell you how much they mean to me. I also have to tell you that I am not being brave – hopefully when you read how things are going, you’ll see why.

Anyway, from the start!!

Dropped off at Gatwick at 4.00am yesterday morning feeling very tired and suffering the effects of too much pineapple juice!!

Flight due to leave at 6.40 – still no buses to take us to the plane at 6.40!!!!
Bus arrives at 7.10!!! Second onto plane as had asked the driver which doors he would be opening (don’t you hate it when they do that?) Front row window seat with no one next to me on 10 day old plane. Had been to M and S to buy provisions, so felt good about not having to pay for extras (cheap Easyjet flight!)

Arrived in Istanbul an hour late – quickly through customs, etc – then realised what those name belt things for luggage are for – new black Argos case bought on Saturday are the most common, believe you me – looked at 4 different sets of luggage before I found my case – whoops!!

Driver (not ours!) waiting for me at the exit with one of those signs – I’ve always wanted that to happen. He doesn’t speak English, I don’t speak Turkish!!!

Had forgotten how bad driving in Istanbul is – great fun!!!

Arrive at Hostel – not sure whether to tip driver so give him a tenner – hope that was OK.

The hostel is in a great location in the old Sultanahmet part – really friendly guys at reception and really nice room. The hostel is only three months old. I am staying in a 10 bedded (5 bunks) all female room, although there are only 5 of us in there at the moment. There is a locker under the bed which is lockable and fits everything in really well. The bed is really wide 2foot9 or 3 foot and the mattress is a proper orthopaedic one - really comfy. My bed is a bottom one, thank goodness and next to the window so I can control how warm or cold it gets! I don’t think anyone snores (well, maybe apart from me) and I think my trainers are the smelliest!!! The other 4 don’t say a lot, we tend to be more on nodding terms, but I’m sure we’ll get that sorted!!
The bathroom is spotless – each WC in an individual fully walled and tiled cubicle (thank goodness – I do like a bit of privacy in that department). The showers are individual cubicles with a changing area with fixed roses 12 inches in diameter with fantastic pressure, really warm, and no change of temperature when other water is used. There is WIFI in the rooms and on the roof terrace, which is where I am at the moment, with views over the Sea of Marmara (see what I mean about not being brave!!).  Next to the roof terrace is a large room with sofas, 2 laptops and a wide screen TV and DVD player. There is a DVD on at the moment – it’s probably quite hip and trendy, (I think it’s got Brad Pitt although it might be Leonardo di Caprio!!!!). I have brought my own laptop which is a relief as I shall explain later. There are 13 of us in here at the moment.

Breakfast is included in the £11 a night (seriously!) and is served on the roof terrace or in the room with the TV. It is a buffet, eat as much as you want affair so this morning at 8.00am I sat outside, in the glorious sunshine looking at the boats and had muesli with yoghurt, topped with raisins and melon, bread, cheese, ham, tomato, cucumber, coffee (naughty, I know) and water. I didn’t bother with the hard boiled eggs, cornflakes, jam, honey or olives but I’m here for a few days!!!! There are also double rooms so it is not a typical hostel and there are quite a few of us oldies – it has only been open 3 months, has got fantastic reviews, but the only criticism in the reviews is that it’s a bit quiet – which is exactly why I chose it and I couldn’t wish for anything better, especially as a lone female!!

(Team PR have officially fallen asleep!!!). Ladies, please, please please tell me to shut up if this is all too much – don’t forget, I have time on my hands so could prattle on ad nauseum!)

Anyway after I arrived I had a bit (actually quite a lot ) of a melt down and nearly got a taxi back to the aiport!! On the flight I had been questioning again if this was really what we wanted to do, as I’m feeling so positive this time and hope to come back with Gin and Tonic safely on board!! When I got here, I couldn’t get my notebook to connect to the WIFI. I was able to use one of the hostel's ones, but of course, it has a Turkish keyboard so has extra buttons for the extra letters, so I couldn’t even find the “.” key – not something I had ever considered. When I called DDH on my mobile, he told me that it was really expensive a 69p a minute to use it, and I had reckoned that the way I was going to cope by being by myself was talking to him on Skype and being with all you lovely ladies. In the end I decided that I had to do something so went out for a walk!!! 

I had forgotten what a lovely, welcoming city Istanbul is – we were last here in 1999. We have been to Turkey quite a few times and I love the Turks to bits. I feel so safe walking around as a lone woman, yet am appreciative when they are friendly and ask me if I am married – I haven’t had this much attention in years – but it is all well meaning (or else!!!). It really helped seeing the familiar sites and getting a beer in!!

Having got my PMA back I did my pathetic girly big eyes chest out bit at the owner who fortunately I’d bought some duty free JD for and asked him if he could sort my notebook out for me – and guess what it now works!!(and I still don’t know what he did differently to me, but I don't care!!!!). And here I am – on the roof, but I could also do this downstairs in bed like Malini!!!!!!!

Went out having spoken to DDH on Skype, posted on here, and texted WW and LW. Got a doner and beer for £3!! Came back emailed DDH on Skype (they’ve got some lush smilies!) and was in bed fast asleep by 8.45 Turkish Time (I’m 2 hours ahead here, I was well and truly knackered!!!) Slept really well in really comfy bed as previously mentioned. 

OK, In Part 3 I'll let you know what I’ve been up to today (if you haven't lost the will to live by now – bet you can’t wait!!!!!) I think I might go out for supper now and come back later!!! (I'm such a tease, aren't I!!)

Love  sy xxxxx

PS I really meant what I said about telling me to shut up - I promise I won't be offended and realise this is all me, me, me


----------



## Han72

Noooo keep going!!!  This is fantastic!


----------



## Rural Chick

Go on then - part three to follow after this quick break!!!


----------



## Sammeee

well VEDA... im actually with u on the wine theory ( RC now seriously loves me!!..LOL )... When i conceived my gorgeous little boy, against all odds i might add.... myself and DH really didnt think we had a cat in hells... so we ate out.... lots... and with that we certainly drank...(Wine) lots and lots.... oh and a bit more .... i was then working FT so ate a poor fast diet ( The Nigella in me only emerged once i quit work and was preggo )... and to top it off, i used to smoke the odd few menthol ****.. hubby hated it so used to sneak those in the loo's on our many crazy and weekly nights out!!... of course the second i found out i was pregnant i stopped all .. 

Since ive ben ttc a liitle sibling... ive ate healthily (im nigella now) do not smoke as its bloomin stinky.... drink wine (oh yeh ) but only a minor to moderate amount , certainly no where near the excess we did whilst ttc my LO.....the only thing i do have more of now than b4 is bloody chocolate...  im sorry but i need my chocolate , oh and i do not drink caffeine...       ...

I really want to try a 3/4 month revert to my old naughty ways but darent as im alost 38..... 

TTC is a bloody nightmare!! X


----------



## Rural Chick

Ladies
Just before part 3 - I'm such a tease.
When I started TTC with Clomid etc back in April last year until my cancelled IVF this April I was the healthiest I've ever been in terms of diet, exercise, alcohol etc. I took my BMI from over 40  to 28, ate chicken and salmon 3 times a week, steak once a week, loads of fruit and veg, exercise and NO ALCOHOL , caffeine or low calorie fizzy drinks whatsoever. Since April, I'm ashamed to say that things have slipped - I've put on nearly 3 stone now    , am drinking wine or G &T and eating far too much pizza and curry. I haven't even been that good in the run up to this tx. I shall be very interested to see what happens, although I realise that this is a tandem tx and I've never even got to implantation before (I don't think). I do know I feel happier in myself despite being depressed (if that makes sense  )
Sammee - hun, I loved you already xxxx (Especially the story of the sneaky *** in the loos - been there, done that, although with me it was hamlet cigars!!!)
**** sy xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

PART 3 OF **** sy’s RAMBLINGS - SOON TO BE RENAMED WAR AND PEACE – WITH MORE ON THE PEACE!!!

So, having had a scrummy brekkie (serves you right if you haven’t read part 2, that’ll teach you!!) I set off to the Jinny. I had been told that the best way to go was by Tram to the end of the line, have a 20 minute walk to Besiktas ferry terminal and it would be there about 10 mins up the road on the left. (You’ve probably worked out by now that I don’t tend to spend money on luxury items like hotels, fine dining and taxis and in fact am a bit of a tight gitess!). So, end of the line on the tram no problem, walk for 20 min , past the Besiktas Footy stadium and palace (whose name I can’t spell), get to the ferry stop at Besiktas and turn left. At this point I use my map from Romina (not the most detailed) and pry on poor suspecting males to point me in the right direction. Walk for over another half an hour by which time it is 10.40 and I’m due at the Jinny at 11.00 (by the way, a lovely sunny 22 degrees!) I give in, phone Romina and say I’m lost – she says get a taxi which I do – we agree 5TY (about £2!) he takes me round the block and there I am – I was at the wrong end of a side street to the hospital!!!!!

Anyway, meet Romina who is lovely and enjoy watching the world in the waiting room – loads of friendly, smiling staff, lots of little ones, ladies with bumps and lots of older women – I felt vaguely normal. Anyway, was called in to see Dr. Munip who I’d asked to see as LW had really recommended him. As I went in, I gave Romina her chocolate – 5 big bars of white chocolate and 5 bags of mini white toblerones. All I could hear as I was waiting was squeals and laughter of delight!!! Dr. Munip is lovely, he really is – his English is superb and the only thing he mispronounced was cyst which he said as “kissed” and I think is much nicer. He was really thoughtful in his questioning, didn’t seem too cross that the witch had failed to arrive (should have been a day 2 scan!!!). Anyway, when it came to the scan part, I think I was too keen to get my knicks down as he left the room and then came back with Romina, - I hadn’t even asked for a chaperone. He is a fab sonographer, talks you through everything and explains really clearly. If he was concerned, he didn’t let on and there were things to see, including the most pitiful lining ever at 2.4mm and this is before AF – as he said, it won’t be a very heavy period!!! He and Romina then left me to get sorted and when he came back he said he had just eaten one of my chocolates!!! All I have to do now is phone Romina when AF eventually arrives and she will arrange for the nurses to do all my injections – how fab is that. It was such a pleasant experience and I was made to feel really welcome and totally normal, which is a lovely change.

(END OF TX DETAILS REST IS TODAY’S HAPPENINGS – BUT ANY FASHION FIENDS READ THE NEXT FEW LINES!!!)

So it was now time to work out the correct route to walk to the hospital. If you turn right out of the Jinny and walk straight down that road for about 10 minutes, you do eventually hit the road with the ferry terminal, but one before the terminal itself, so I was one road too far on after all that!! Anyway, at the end of the Jinny road are a whole load of designer shops, including ……wait for it….. Malini!! Jimmy Choo. I didn’t dare look. From there I walked back to Karakoy via the Furnicular, Taksim, Galata, after wandering for about 2 ½ hours – it was fab!!!

I love water and ferries so rather than walking across the bridge I treated myself to a ferry trip across to the Asian side and then another one back to Eminonu – 40 minutes of ferry journey for 50p – I’m going to see if I can get the ferry to Besiktas for another time. I then decided to take the train one stop back to my hostel.

So today, as well as walking about 8 miles, I have been on a tram, furnicular, ferry and train and have had the most amazing time – oh yes, and I had a scan as well!!! What is there to be brave about!!! I have also spend the last 2 hours thinking so fondly of all my FF friends and thinking how lucky I am.

As there is still no sign of the witch (shame, I’m going to have to spend longer here in the sun!), I shall either go to the Princes Islands tomorrow or go on a Bosphorus river trip – or I might take the train out to the city walls and walk around them and then get a ferry back down the golden horn – or I might even read a book on the roof terrace – it’s such a hard life!!! I am also thinking of seeing if I can go to a footy match at Besiktas while I’m here.

Anyway, I am going out for supper now, but I promise to be back later (oh no, I hear you cry!!!).

Love to you all – you all mean so much to me 

Love **** sy xxxx

PS Whatever this DVD is, it’s [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## Sammeee

RC... Hamlets.. EWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ... now that is just yak!!... least my naughties were minty fresh!!..LOL!!..


----------



## Sarahev

RC - you ARE a tease making us wait for the next installment - and don't stop it is great to read what you are up to! Just for the record - I still think you are being incredibly brave going out by yourself so there Missus! I am so pleased that your visit to the clinic has been so positive - we all know that they can't do what we really want and guarantee us a BFP - but at least they can go through the journey with us in a pleasant and positive manner  

Driver and Sammee - I am soooo sorry - please take a bit of time to pamper yourselves at this time........   

Little Jenny - so glad you had a great holiday and thank you for the warm welcome - wish I was still 33 though - am actually 35 now    

I'm ok - a little down today as it was scheduled for EC but such is life - just have to get my DHEA and I will look at getting some royal jelly too - thanks veda  

So I am giving a little positivity out for Team PR     

Sarah xx


----------



## mag108

RC: what a star you are! It's like I am there with you, you paint such a good picture!  I've always wanted to go to Istanbul! Take some photies so we can have a looksie....! And maybe you need a name change to explorerchick as rurarlchick just doesnt seem to fit at the mo.....
X


----------



## mag108

...one more thing, hcg came back, 194 to 152 to 134 to 120 today....so it's still very slow dropping
Got a surprise appt with cons on Weds morning....[just when I thought I wouldnt have to go back there for a bit....]........


----------



## Sarahev

Awwwwww Mag - I am soooo sorry that you are having such a difficult time at the moment   

I agree about RC's name! Hopefully reading her posts can help occupy your mind for a short while....

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Mag - I really wish I knew what was going on hun - let me know if you want me to get stroppy on Wednesday for you.      
Sarah hun -       for today and thanks for Team PR Positivity.
Sammee hun - I swapped to hamlets having given up ciggies as I didn't think I'd smoke as many - no one told me you weren't supposed to take them back - so not only am I mad. I have a very deep voice!!
As for explorer chick, I'm going to have to seriously disappoint, I'm afraid - I went out for supper, went round the corner and found a kebap cart (a proper kofte one, none of your twizzly remnants on a stick!) so have brought it back to the hostel and am eating it on the terrace with you lovely ladies as company - perfection!!!
 sy xxx


----------



## Sammeee

explorer chick... with ur very deep voice...  (please do not take this the wrong way)... i now have Katy Brand army chick visions for some reasons..... LOL.... As in..; IMWEALLII ENJOYYIN MEEE KOFTA !!.. LOL...


----------



## Rural Chick




----------



## mag108

RC you are an explorer to me! I can only JUST face going to London on my todd on weds to see an old friend over from the Solomon Islands (I had to look up where they were).....I did however have my own mini adventure at the ripe ole age of 30. Having spent 3mths in Oz, working and travelling (and staying with friends) and in NZ holidaying and visiting friends, I took a flight to Bangkok and arrived on my own at 1am with a scribbled down name of a st that someone had told me was good for backpacker accommodation, the Khoa San Rd....got in a cab, he took me to it, then I scrambled around with an oversized backpack and stumbled into a cheap dive that was $1 a nite (the next day I got diddled out of a $5 for a headband, that'll tell you how budget it was)...it was all fine and quite safe apart from the arriving at 1am on my own.It's very western and full of backpackers...but it was an adventure none the less....in those days the challenges were of a less existential kind.....so RC...keep up the reports, and keep us all tuned in to life on the border of Asia!
X


----------



## Rural Chick

Mag now to me that is brave - it's funny how we think of things differently! I have to admit I can get worried in London, whereas I feel safe here - it's a funny old world!!   
I also think you have shown immense bravery going through what you are at the moment and there is no way on this earth I would have been able to cope with it in the unbelievable way that you have - I have the greatest admiration and respect for you.


----------



## mag108

your'e very sweet RC. And we are a grand bunch o lasses!
x


----------



## fluffy jumper

RC.  You are amazing with your wonderfully written descriptive posts.  I almost feel like I am in Istanbul with you.  I will be very interested to hear about the Cyprus leg of your journey - although I hope you don't have to go to Cyprus because you get some beautiful embies of your own  

I am still contemplating going to Cyprus, do you know the name of the Jinny's sister clinic in Cyprus so I can google them?

Driver and Samee, I am so sorry about your BFN's     the only thing that will make you feel a little better is time so don't expect to be anything other than devastated right now.

Pix.  Fab news on the new job.  

Zuri, LJ, Pix I'm glad you all had good holidays.  We have missed you.

Mag.    you are having such an awful time I really feel for you, it is so much harder when it isn't over quickly.

Malini. we are still waiting for the landlords to agree to the lease terms.  Trouble is there is 6 landlords so I suppose it takes time to get agreement from them all.  I am chasing every day.  There are a couple of empty shops in godalming that look like they will open as something fairly soon - we are worried one of them might turn out to be a toy shop.

I am going to have to find the time to post more regularly as I just can't remember enough to do personals for everybody if I only post every few days.

I am having some immune tests done next week.  Although I would probably just take prednisolone on my next cycle whatever the outcome I feel I just want some answers.  To be honest, I'm not sure if I want to have immune issues or just be unexplained.  In a way maybe it would be better to have a cause of all these miscarriages than just to be told I am simply unlucky.


----------



## Donkey

Evening girls

Sorry for going awol but I've had a shocking week.  You may remember AF arrived and I had a migraine, then on sunday morning I woke with the most awful pains that I could barely move.  If my appendix hadn;t already gone then I would have thought it was that.  DH took me to the out of hours emergency gp who gave me stronger painkillers and then I literally couldn;t move for 2 days.  Staggered into school after that with every one but the head telling me I look terrible and should go home. So every day I left as the bell went and didn;t go to any meetings.

On the plus side I had a lovely weekend in whitstable with dh and my parents.  Had a good cry on the friday evening I'm just so fed up feeling [email protected]

Sorry I haven' read back but I did see that Driver and Sammee had BFNs.  So sorry girls, lots of love and   take time to look after yourselves.

Will try and catch up now
xx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

I am so sorry but i just cannot keep up properly anymore  

**** y hope ur doing ok there in sunny turkey    

Driver and sammeee so sorry for ur bfn's sweethearts     

Mag     

Hello everyone else     sending u all huge    

Still no af day 49 now   no idea whats going and tbh not sure i really care anymore


----------



## Rural Chick

Donkey and Kate - massive         to you - Kate hun - get yourself to your GP - or else I'll fly back and take you there myself. Donkey sweetie - were the pains AF or something else - I'm so sorry they were that bad - is your Head a bloke, BTW?
Tracey hun - will pm you with some details, but LW's posts on here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203929.180 page 13, 20/9/09 9.55 have been really helpful for me. Hope things get sorted with your Toy Shop soon.
 sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

**** y i have pm'd u hunny      I will wait till end of week and pop to docs satday morning if no af, i just feel so crap at the mo


----------



## Pixie75

Evening chicks,

Driver -    I feel so SO sad for you hon. Hope you are coping OK.   

Mag & Donkey: Loads of   for you too.

LJ & Zuri: Welcome back girls. Glad to read you've had lovely holidays.   

RC:    I LOVE your posts! I felt like I was in Istanbul with you (wish I was   ). That palace is called "Dolmabahce" and it's amazing if you get chance to visit it. There is also another palace called "Topkapi" in the region of Sultanahmet, again that's worth a visit. You must go to a Turkish bath while you are out there, there is a traditional one called Galatasaray Hamami, not too far from where you are. Stay away from the pervy Turkish blokes though!!   ps: yes you can call me nohut while you are in Turkey! 

Tracey: I think the clinic in Cyprus is called Dogus. How are things with you?

Malini, Heapey & Kate:    

LW: How are things chick? Are you PUPO yet?  

When is Anne back girls, missed our ikkle one  

My meeting with the new "boss" went well. I got myself a few other bits and bobs so it's all good. She told me to resign ASAP, very keen!    She is so laid back and nice (well for now anyway!) She's got 3 kids and has asked me if I've had any   I wish I was normal like her  

night night all, love to you all.

Pix xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Pixie75 said:


> LW: How are things chick? Are you PUPO yet?


She most certainly is, she is flying from Cyprus to Istanbul tonight then an early flight back to the UK tomorrow


Pixie75 said:


> When is Anne back girls, missed our ikkle one


can you believe she's only been gone a week tomorrow, it feels like forver, so she won't be back online until probably next Wed, and it will probably take her another week to catchup 

Pixie - fab news on the job, have youb handed your notice in yet?

RC - Loving your posts 

Kate - think we all need to win the lottery, not just to pay for IF stuff but so that we can all jack in work and play on here all day.


----------



## Rural Chick

Pix nohut - well done you - she does know you're unavailable on the evening of November 27th doesn't she. And normal people wouldn't have the fun we do here hun. I must admit I misread your post first time as bits and boobs and was most impressed what you'd got that as one (or should that be 2!!) of your extras!!!  
I shall visit the Dolmabahce thanks for that tip - Topkapi is fab. As for the hammam, we went for one when we were first here back in 1994 (I am feeling old now!). Anyway DDH went one way, I the other - everything was going fine until I was aware that my lady garden area was getting more of a cleanse than was perhaps appropriate - next thing I know I was being shown what effect it had had on him, so no, I'm afraid I won't be doing that again on the basis that it probably won't happen this tiime and I shall be most offended       
Can't believe it's gone midnight here - I'm such a rebel!!
Driver hun - hope you're OK       
Love **** sy xxxx


----------



## Pixie75

for LW -       Thanks for letting us know Driver 



DRIVER225 said:


> can you believe she's only been gone a week tomorrow, it feels like forver


 I know! 

Haven't resigned yet Driver, just making sure I have all my stuff in case they put me on gardening leave! Bricking it!

RC: You nutter!  

xx


----------



## popsi

just a quick one as i should be on my way to work....

driver and sammee... i am so so sorry for your BFN ! its simply not fair and my heart is with you both and your DH xxxx take time to cry and recover 

pix...WOO HOO great about the job hun.. and you ARE NORMAL !!! so dont you ever say that in here xx hope your current boss will be ok hun..if not enjoy the gardening   xx

RC... well what can i say.. AMAZING posts .. i am in Turkey with you (well thats what it feels like xx) .. glad your having a good time and all is ok there.. hope AF arrives soon xx

Kate.. its hard to keep up and work i know lol xx hope your ok and the witch arrives soon xx

mag..   for you in this hell your going through xx

purps.. hope your ok xx

LJ.. thanks for asking honey i am ok its just an emotional roller coaster at the moment waiting for the phone to ring.. TBH i cant see it being this year now xx glad your well honey 

well i wont be around much tonight girlies.. i am meeting up with some 3D friends from our adoption course, so although 3D they understand LOL !! so we will no doubt put the world to rights then xxx

tracy, mir, laura, nix, sweetpea, anneofc, sobroody, and i know i have missed loads but now have to get to work..


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning Popsi and Popsi dog   . Have a lovely day at work - I'll be thinking of you.         Enjoy your 3d friends tonight hun - it must be sooooooo frustrating to have come so far and now be in limbo.    
     and      to the rest of Team PR
Love **** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning ladies,

Pixie - good thinking on making sure you have everything you need before handing your notice in, a bit of gardening leave would be nice before starting your new job  

RC - Looking forward to our next instalment, any sign on the witch yet? Do you have an open ended ticket, what if she doesn't come for weeks (look at Kate) ?? Hope the sun is shining for you and you have a lovely day over there, have any of your room mates gotten more chatty yet?

Popsi - How long did it take you from first applying to go through the adoption process to get to where you are now? It must be very difficult as again you cannot really plan anything just in case that phone call comes along. 3D friends that understand wow there's a novelty  

 to the rest of the lovely team PR


----------



## Malini

Just a quickie  

RC - You're a star.  I love your posts and that you have us to keep you company.  Pls keep tapping away - we want to know all.

Pix - Make sure you have a contract signed, sealed and delivered before you even pen that resignation.  Relaxed and cool she may be but it might get sour when your boss catches wind of it and I don't want you caught in the crossfire.  Sorry if I sound patronising - too many years of employment law.

Tracey - Call dh/email dh with specifics of those shops that are vacant.  His colleagues will be able to tell you what is going in there if they are any good at their jobs, and he loves an excuse to kick some   I know what you mean about Pilates, I too have just ventured into some one on one classes and was corrected maybe 20 times in the first two minutes!!

Love to you all with special   for Mag, Driver and Sammee.  Off to Wing today.  Let's hope my cervix is a happier muscle today.

m xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver hun - how are you feeling today.      
I haven't got any other flights booked but was on the pill til Friday, and the lining is there ready - I'm on a 5 min knick check at the moment - it daren't take too long as presumably, it'll muck things up with my donor       - any AF dances would be much appreciated ladies.   
Room mates still aren't very chatty - mind you, I don't really see them as I tend to be first up and last to bed and spend the rest of the time up here on the terrace - there's one girl who spends all day on her bed using her lappy and it was still on when she was fast asleep last night when I crept in at 1.35!!! Besides which,  I'd much rather chat to you lovely ladies anyway 
Malini hun - good luck today - a tip my acupuncturist told me was that whenever they're having a rummage down there, open your mouth slightly so your jaw is relaxed - obviously not wide open otherwise it could be misinterpreted!!!! Am really enjoying sitting in the sun and just playing on FF today - will leave the sightseeing for later!!
**** sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Right time to do something to get AF here PDQ - am going in search of a beach to go swimming - wearing a pair of white knicks - what do you reckon ladies?
See you later
Love **** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - my white linen trousers usually bring her on a treat , enjoy your swim and here's a dance for you. (I'm quite proud of that one so hope it does the trick)


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi girls - me again!

Welcome back Pix - really glad you enjoyed Sardinia - I knew you would - I love it there. Congratulations on the offer of a new job - well done you!

Hi Veda - it must be bitter sweet being a midwife - joyful on one hand and absolutely bone crushingly sad on the other. You sound as if you get more positive than negative experiences from it tho which is good. Loved the comment about simply being in the same postcode as a single sperm - if only hey?!

Hi Nix - can't believe the barefaced cheek of your consultant - has he no shame!

Hi Zuri - glad Lake Como was nice - did you give George a kiss from me or did you go all way and give him a right good seeing to which was really what I meant?!!

Purps - still dying to know how you got on with your new bro. Hope all went well honey.

DRIVER - so sorry hon. Don't like your clinic saying they would only call back if levels were over 2 - they should blo0dy well call back whatever the result. Sending you loads of hugs sweetie. Am so glad that you and DH can talk about it and have booked a holiday. That is what I need just now.

Hi Malini - how are you doig hon? Might be in London next week. Really appreciate your advice re UK clinics. Am totally lost what to do as would like to go somewhere in the UK for advice but obviously cannot keep flitting over there so thought going to ZW for initial advice might be a good idea - do you agree or do you think there is somewhere else which would be better? Sorry to ask but I am really lost just now.

Any news from Coco?

LW - so happy to hear your news hon

SweetP - hope all is going well with your coz. When is OTD for you?

Hi Jo - nice to hear from you with your good news - it is fab to have a plan so well done to you and DP.

Hi LJ - how is the bump doing? Amazingly informative posting from you as usual - really grateful!

RC, glad you arrived safely and did not turn around and go home! By getting a doner for £3, I take it you meant a kebab and not an egg!!! Hostel sounds really nice hon and glad you are happy there.

Your story about being so near the Jin made me laugh and remember when my mate and I were on holiday in Cyprus and got a taxi to pull up outside a hotel we thought was ours - walked in and realised it wasn't so outside again and into another taxi - this time giving name of hotel and driver looked puzzled, we insisted and he drove us to the hotel NEXT DOOR!!!

Swimming in white pants makes perfect sense to me - AF is sure to enjoy making an appearance!

Donkey - sorry you have been poorly - what was it? Are you feeling any better?

Hi Kate - how is your second week at work going loverlee? I can't keep up with the posting and I am still off work so when I go back, it will be a nightmare! How brill tho that we all keep each other so positive!

Gotta go now as have been on here way too long.

Love to all and sorry to have missed so many of you out.

WW X


----------



## sweetpea74

wahey Driver love your white AF dance - bring it on for RC!! So so sorry to see it has turned out to be a BFN, after all that waiting wishing hoping and it turns out like this, must be so frustrating and hard not to feel ripped off! My heart goes out to you and to you Sammeee too, big hugs all round       

Love your stories RC, we are all there with you - keep em coming and   for your tx.....funny story about the hammam!   

Malini hope your trip to the doc went succesfully!

well done on the job Pix and glad you enjoyed sardinia!

Hey up Popsi and it wont be long now and you'll look back on all this waiting and know it was WORTH THE WAIT! They are just waiting for the perfect little bubs for you!   

Hiya Kate and suggest you get yourself to the docs asap! Doesnt sound right at all...   

Alright everyone else?

Me i'm just playing the waiting game - cousin's doing well, no symptoms to report as yet (should there be this early on? presume not....?) Anything else of particular importance she should be doing at this stage? Baby aspirin? Pregnacare? Liquids? she has the lovely bum/front bottom bullets and estelle 3 x times a day but apart from that that's it! 

enjoy the rest of this lovely sunny day (well, down south it is anyways!) ladies!

sweetpea  

just quickly seen your post Wingwing - OTD is 9th October for us.....


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sweatpea.  Your cousin should def be taking pregnacare unless she is taking folic acid on its own.  Brazil nuts (selenium) are mean to help implantation as is pineapple juice (but not fresh pineapple).

Pix.  Where will your new job be, still in central london?

RC.  White jeans over your white bikini I think.

Popsi.  I hope you don't have to wait much longer.

Donkey.  Your pain sounds far to severe to just be period pain.  Have you had any more, if so, go back to the Dr or A&E

WingWing.  Zita W is very expensive, I don't know where else to suggest though.  For instance her acu is about a third more expensive than anywhere else.
I think Coco is on hols.

Sorry for no more personals as I am at work.


----------



## marymoonpie

Hi Girls,

Thank you for such a lovely welcome. I am sorry have not posted but DH whisked me off for a lovely weekend by the sea.
I have tried to catch up but you ladies do talk a lot so apologies to anyone I have missed!

First just wanted to say to Driver and Sammeee  I am so sorry to see your news. I had such high hopes. 

RC  - Just wanted to echo what everyone else has said. You are brave and I am loving your posts. keep up the commentry!

Sweet Pea - I understand why you are disappointed that not all the embies made it. I know it is a cliche but it really does only take 1! 

Wing Wing - good to see you back. This is such a sad time for you and Dh - look after each other hun 

Mag108  - This must be agony for you and I hope you can get some answers soon 

sarahev  - hope you are feeling a bit better today. Keep up the bms!

Little Jenny - hope all is going well for you. I used to love reading your posts - you are so knowlegable about all of this and it is so good of you to keep up with everyone.

Hello to all team PR and sorry to all I have missed. x

Mary


----------



## H&amp;P

Afternoon all,

Just wanted to post this link, saw it on the Care website and thought some of you London girls might be interested

http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/


----------



## Rural Chick

OMG Mary hun, I have not added you to my list of PR ladies - I'll have been missing you out for ages, I'm Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Sorry      

Ladies thank you so much for all your ideas and especially DRIVER'S dance  - where do you find those fab smilies hun? I'm sure she is on her way as my tummy is doing all the right things, but she is being so shy. TMI alert - I can normally rely on a bit of bedroom action to encourage her, but I can assure you I will NOT be resorting to that (DDH was checking up on me last night apparently ladies, so watch out, there could well be a strange man lurking!!!)  I will phone Romina tomorrow morning if she (AF, not Romina! ) doesn't strike in the night as am getting worried about keeping my donor hanging on too long - at this rate I'll go into history for having my tx cancelled before it's even started - and I though last time was bad enough - still, if it's meant to be, that's what'll happen - I can't believe I'm quite so chilled about it all, but actually I am. 

I really loved the fact that you think I would own a pair of white trousers - believe you me, my white knicks make my bum look big enough      Tracey hun, the thought of me in a white bikini has made me feel quite ill!!!!         When we meet, you'll understand why.    

WW hun - loved your story about the cyprus taxi       
I think I tried to edit the doner/donor but in my defence it was late!!!! The ironic thing is that DDH and I have actually given our donor a nickname of Donna, for obvious reasons       . If only it were £3 a time eh? None of us would need to work and the poor FF servers woud roll over and die.     
There is a really good acu place in Harley street that lots of the ARGC girls use - I'll see if I can find out the details - I've not really read much of her stuff, although have her CD, but the impression I've got (perhaps totally mistakenly) is that she's very much a "why didn't you do it sooner type". I may be totally wrong on that and hey, Zita hun, if you're reading, please feel free to correct me       

Sweetpea hun - I doubt they'd be any symptoms yet hun - why don't you get yourself a ticker so that you can see just how slowly the 2ww goes!!!! (especially in the second week) I'm already impatient, and I haven't even started yet!!!!    You may (or more likely may not) be pleased to hear I have another story for you from today - more of that to follow!!!

I've just remebered that Coco is on holiday - I knew there was someone else.

So happy holidays to Coco, Anne, AOC and Beachy.           Is Fishy on holiday as well , I'm getting old - my memory is going!!

Just to prove it is hunyb, do you have another scan soon? I really am losing the plot here.   

Heapey hun - hope the rocks were riveting and that you didn't have to seek shelter in a cave with your students (not heard it called that before            )

Donkey hun - hope you are feeling better now.    

Kate  - hope you get an reply soon - if not, I can always ask for you hun.      Hope you're OK today - perhaps our Af's have gone on holiday together somewhere without telling us.      

Lainey - hope your two new additions aren't taking too much out of you.   

LJ - have you settled in back from your hols hun - it always takes a few days    

LW - Mrs PUPO!!!! Hope you got back safely and that everything is OK with your house for you       

Nix - hope your cold is better hun and there aren't too many snot footballs decorating your walls (you should see how rude she is on other threads ladies!!!!        )

Pix - merhaba nohut - is there anywhere to swim in/near Istanbul apart from the Princes Islands?

Popsi hun - hope you had a good day at work and that all goes well this evening with your 3d adopters.

Purple - hope you're OK hun     

Merhaba and        to Ally, Almond,  CardiffLaura, Jersey, Jo M, Laura, Likas, Minnow, Mir, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Sarah , Steph, Swinny, Tamelia, Veda, Zuri and all the lovely Team PR ladies I may have missed.

Love **** sy
xxxxxxx

Silly story to follow


----------



## veda

hi all, just popped in to update myself.
rural chick your stories and updates are very funny and your little bum dance is v funny.hope af rears her ugly head and then you can roll your sleeves up and get started.
sweatpea the 2ww is a form of torture only available to us ivf girls and there are lots of tricks your body and mind plays on you during so im   for a positive outcome for you.
im working the next few days and then got my cons appointment re plan of action for next cycle (why does it all take so looonnngg!) so am keeping fingers crossed it will be good news. in order to prepare for the cycle i have booked me and dp a lovely holiday in november to the maldives and shoved it on the plastic as i think relaxation is supposed to be a key factor in ttc! shame you cant get a holiday on prescription there would be less need for happy pills!
sending everyone positive thoughts.
v


----------



## Rural Chick

OK so just before I tell you this one - a bit of background info. This may sound bigheaded but I am an excellent map reader and have won different awards for solving lots of orienteering type map clues. I won't go into any more detail as it could give my secret ID away!!!!!! but all you need to know is that I can read maps well!!!!

So having decided to go for a swim, and been recommended the Princes Islands (hence the question to Princess Pix). I missed the ferry by 5 mins and it was too late to get the next one. I decided to treat myself to a couple of ferry rides anyway as I'm a massive ferry fan and it's a lovely way to see the sights and people watch. So, off I went back to Asia - deliberately this time, I hasten to add, and then got another ferry back to the Besiktas ferry terminal near the Jinny that I mentioned yesterday. A lovely hour was spent, soaking up the sun on the two ferries and having a lovely time. Having arrived back at the ferry terminal, I thought I would see what the buses were like for two reasons 1) I hadn't been on a bus yet since I'd got here and 2) It would save a 20 min walk from the tram if it's raining/I need to be in early.
My hostel is near Topkapi Palace that Pix mentioned yesterday, so imagine my delight when I saw a bus going to Topkapi - fantastic - potential door to door bus and I can see exactly where the bus stop is at this end. Well, I was lucky and got a seat - it got quite crowded and a bit smelly as it has been another lovely hot day. We went over the Golden Horn (where I went wrong yesterday) and rather than turning left towards Topkapi Palace, we turned right. Now to start with, I thought we were going the long way round, but as we got further away, I suddenly remembered that there is an area of Istanbul called Topkapi in totally the opposite direction - what a muppet!!! Fortunately there was a stop that coincided with the tram, so I was able to hop off and get back to where I should have been. In my defence (I seem to be saying that a lot at the moment!!!) I didn't have my guide book with me and got to see other bits of the city that I haven't seen so far this visit.
So, tomorrow's aim is to get where I want first time round!!!! What do you reckon - if I were a betting woman I wouldn't put a lot of money on me!!!    
**** sy xxxx
Veda - thank you hun, I like my bum dance too as it's a bit like how I dance in real life as well - I just wish mine real one was as pert!!    Great idea about the Maldives - I've never been, but they are supposed to be lovely.


----------



## Han72

Hola mis amigas!

**** sy - you're too funny hon!    

Yo everyone else, sorry can't stop as need to start cooking the blasted dinner  so this is just a quickie for the Winged one!

Chick, did you want advice on alternative therapies such as acu or on tx itself? If it's about acu, you can get it MUCH cheaper than at ZW's at the London Acupuncture Centre on Harley St. Daniel, the head honcho there is lovely and also very knowledgeable about tx (I think he talks a lot to Mr T and others at the ARGC). They're used to the last minute approach of the ARGC and will work around you for eg pre and post ET acu which is fab!

If it's about tx, I'd say don't faff about asking ZW, she'll probably just tell you how it's all your own fault for trying to have it all and leaving things too late andh how you're the devil incarnate for not having an impeccable diet and OMIGOD do you drink too, go and sit on the fertility naughty step blablabla (sorry but she gets on my (.)(.) with all that b0ll0x!)... oops *pause as Nix clambers down from her

 *  

Aaaanyhoo , I'd say go straight to one or several clinics and the best place to go really depends on your FSH. If it's on the high side, try the Lister and/or Dr Gorgy (whose office is just down the road form the aforementioned acupuncture centre) if your FSH is 11/12 or below, go for the ARGC, just around the corner from Gorgy and the acu place on Upper Wimpole St. I think Malini mentioned previously about the ARGC's obsession with "perfect" hormone scores before they'll let you get going, which really isn't the best way to go with older high FSHers as it's not really gonna come down appreciably, no matter how flipping long you wait, but apart from that, I quite like 'em! Gorgy's lovely but a bit disorganised . However he does intralipids (where appropriate) which is the cheap alternative to IVIG and believe me, you'll appreciate that saving if you do have immune issues! I went to the Lister and nearly did egg sharing there but it all went t1ts up when we moved to France so I can't tell you much about it except that the set-up there is more hospital like than at Gorgy's or the ARGC and, unless things have changed drastically since the last time I checked, they're 2nd only to the ARGC in terms of results!

Right I'm off again, time to burn dindins!

Love to all!
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix -        and I thought I'd given the lovely Zita a hard time!!!


----------



## Züri

Wing Wing said:


> Hi Zuri - glad Lake Como was nice - did you give George a kiss from me or did you go all way and give him a right good seeing to which was really what I meant?!!


oooh how i would have loved to WW  I passed his villa several times but no sign of him - he can't have known i was coming


----------



## Han72

Züri said:


> he can't have known i was coming


----------



## mag108

ladies,
Back to work today oh that was awful, realised when I got there that I really wasnt up to it. But have a deadline so hey ho. Off tomorrow, appt with cons at 9am then train to London for the day to see very old friend (dont feel like it but train booked and she lives FAR FAR away).

My insides dont feel right. The pain that I got last Friday isnt a pain anymore, but a sensation and an uncomfortableness. None of it has felt normal, not like AF or either of the 2 other m/cs....

This may sound off the wall but given that they couldnt find anything on the scans of uterus and tubes, could the implantation have occured SOMEWHERE else?

XXx


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi again

Tracey - I don't want to have the full works with ZW - just some advise really on where to go from here and what I can do to improve chances. For instance, if we were advised to go DE route, is it worth having immune testing and sperm genetic make up testing first to avoid disappointment which could be prevented BEFORE we start? I am just so confused by it all.....

Hi Driver honey - is it deffo all over for you hon - have you had results of bloods? Big hugs to you and your DH at this difficult time.

Sammee -   

RC, just how do you remember everybody's details - do you have a little black book or summat?

Veda - am loving the Maldives idea - might be joining you!!!

Nix - you are a star honey - that is EXACTLY the information I need. FSH at last day 3 reading on 6 Sep was 3.3mUI/mL, LH was 1.7UI/mL and progesterone was 0.87ng/mL. Based on this information would I be best at ARGC? How do I go about getting an appointment there? As explained to Tracey - I am after advice on what to do next. Do I give IVF another go with own eggs, do I move onto donor or do I move onto adoption? I really don't mind which as I just want a child but would just love to spend some time with someone who knows what they are talking about and can advise me. I REALL Y appreciate your help with this hon as information is so hard to come by over here and when working, I just don't have the time to spend researching on the internet.

You may remember my derogatory comments about ZW after I had read her book - I really was not impressed but just don't know where else to turn. Any additional advice girls is soooo appreciated. It is reaching critical time for me as I will be 42 in Feb so need to get a shufty on with whichever route I decide to go.

WW XXX


----------



## Wing Wing

Sorry Mags - replied before seeing your post - good luck tomorrow babes!


----------



## Han72

Hey Mags - I'm so sorry you're still living with this horrendous uncertainty and the odd pains and sensations   This might sound a bit barmy but if you're not sure (and you've got the dosh) maybe you could book try walking into the Birthing Company on Harley St for a scan while you're in London?  I understand that their scanners are top of the range and if there's anything at all there, they'll pick it up...  I dunno how booked up they get but maybe if you explain the circs, they'll fit you in     

Oh hiya WW - your FSH is REALLY low!  Did they do a corresponding E2 test by any chance?  If it turns out that your E2 is high and artificially suppressing your FSH then it may be that if you were to cycle at the ARGC, they'd ask you to keep having day 3 tests until they saw those levels coming down again, a bit like what they do with raised FSH... but if the aim is to get advice as to which way to go then at this point, I would still give them a try, just to see what they think. They'll def want to know what your day3 E2 level is tho....  Actually, maybe you should have them done again on your next day 1-3 cos chances are they'll have been a bit squiffy from the last tx... I dunno, sorry my brains have turned to mush today!  Hope my blethering has helped rather than create more confusion!

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Mag hun       am        that you get some answers tomorrow hun, I really do - hope you have a lovely time in London afterwards   

WW - it is a BIG black book!! Seriously, I am able to spend a lot of time here on the moment and I'm genuinely nosey so tend to remember things (on the whole). I shall also be 42 next February for 11 days until I turn 43 - how the hell did that happen?

Need to phone my Mum in a minute via SKYPE - she doesn't know where I am - what's the betting the call to prayer from the mosques start when I'm on the phone      I guess I'll have to blame DDH somehow - hi darling        (a little test going on there  )

Heapey hun - definitely not an orienteer as I believe that involves running        

See you later        

**** **** **** **** **** **** sy xxxx (just for you Veda  )


----------



## mag108

thanks girls and thanks Nix, ig the hcg still hasnt come down much and I done get answers tmz I will take your top tip!
X


----------



## veda

hi everyone.


just wanted to say thanks for my bum wave from rural check enjoyed it immensly (my spelling is really bad sorry)
mag 108 not sure whats going on for you but praying its nothing bad. it may just be your body returning to normal as i had all sorts of weird pains when i had m/c and for weeks afterwards too. i think after the drugs our bodies take a while to return to normal and i still get a stabbing pain around the area of my left ovary every so often.
i developed a cyst in my l ovary after stimms this time which i didnt have before. im not so sure the drugs we take are particularly good for our bits!
its been a crap year so sod the budget. id rather have a nice holiday rather than the latest handbag so we will just worry about the cash later. i think when you undergo all this horrendous stuff you need a little time out to reboot and keep on the cycle. iv got it into my head if i dont have a child at least iv seen some of the world.
mag 108 if ur pain increases overnight take yourself to the local a+e as there is usually a obs reg that can scan for ectopics. they dont leave the suspected ones long as the risk is great. hope it all goes well for you. its horrible being in limbo.

v


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies 

Just a quick hello to everyone   once again no chance of catching up i am really pooped today   dont know why.  Day 50 now but have got sore boobs and af pains come back so heres hoping.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Kate.  I hope your pains produce the goods and AF turns up tomorrow.

RC. I hope you managed to call your mum without the call to prayer giving the game away.  I loved your story, that is exactly the sort of thing I would do.  I got the bus back to work from the Lister once and it took me 20 mins to realise I had the right bus but was going in the wrong direction.

WW.  If you want to explore things like DE and immunes I don't think Zita is the right person.  I expect if ou see ARGC they will say get immunes checked (Nix or Malini will be able to confirm whether that is true or not).  It is a realy hard decision as those clinics who believe in immunes will tell you to get tested and those who don't will say you don't need to be tested. I think the Lister would give you an unbiased opinion as is possible as they do immunes but aren't hung up on it.
If you are like me you just want someone to tell you what to do but in my experience that just doesn't happen. Or if it does, 2 clinics tell you 2 different things.

Veda.  the maldives sounds fabulous, I'm sure it can only enhance your fertility.

Mag.  I don't know what to say except


----------



## LV.

Yo lovely girly PR girls!!! Hellloooo!!!! Sorry it's been sooooo long since I posted last, it's probably been almost 3 months or so - where has the time gone?! Last you heard from me I was moving, which I did and we were almost a month without TV or internet at the new house (blinking Virgin - grrrrr) and after being parted from the boards for so long I realised that I needed to have a break from all things IF and regain my life again. I've been enjoying things settling in to the new house and my new job and just having some long forgotten fun. The kittens are gorgeous but also the naughtiest little scamps there ever were! We've also set a date for our wedding and I found my dress at the weekend which is very exciting indeed.

Thanks to all you lovely ladies that and messaged me, I was touched you'd thought of me -  gorgeous as ever. I'm feeling much better and ready to get back in the FF saddle I think

DP has his reversal this Monday so we will be trying "au naturel" for a bit which will be a novelty. I've not had that monthly wait before and I'm quite excited to be "normal" for a bit! I've been coming to terms with the idea of DE too and realise that if the reversal isn't successful realistically it's our best shot. I'm a lot happier with the idea and am pretty much at peace with it, well for now anyway. 

I have no real idea how any one's getting on except for LW (hope you got home with your precious cargo safely sweet pea!) and I'm not even attempting to read back 3 months (could you imagine?!) so I'm looking forward to hearing from you all and how you're all getting on.

Lots of love and big, big smiles

LadyV xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

LV.  how lovely to hear from you.  I'm glad you move went well (apart from the time it took to get broadband sorted) and that the kittens are keeping you amused.
Wonderful that you have set a date for your wedding.  When is it, you should get a wedding ticker on your signature.

Unfortunately I am not as good as RC who did a long update on everyone for me when I had a few weeks break so I will just tell you about myself and everyone else can update you on their news.

Oh I will just say, Lainey had her DE twins at 32 weeks last week.  They are still in SCUBU but doing well.

I had a DE cycle at CRM London back in August and got a BFP.  Sadly, when i had my 7 week scan they found that the sac was empty.  I am having immune tests next week and am back on the waiting list at CRM but also considering going to cyprus for DE.  I just heard today that they only take 1-2 weeks to find a donor but I would really like to stay in the UK as the child could trace the donor when they are 18.


----------



## mag108

tracy (thanks), kate (AF you better come soon), veda (you are sweet), Driver (hope you are ok, loved your dance!, couldnt face the fertility fair at the mo but thks for link), Pix (congrats on job!), RC (painting Istanbul red) Popsi (gr8 you are meeting 3d supports), sweetpea (  ), donkey (how is that pain?) WW (how is your pain? Ditto on Nix's advice), Mary (glad you got whisked off for a weekend!), Heapey (how were those rocks), LW (PUPO!!!!) Nix (****you are a star***) LV (welcome back I missed you but glad you had fun)

Just got off the phone to the lovely Swinny! What a star!

Ally, Almond, LJ, Steph, Jersey, Jo M, Laura, Mir, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Sarah , Steph, Swinny, Purps, Anne, Annof C, Zuri and all the lovely Team PR ladies


----------



## H&amp;P

Mag - The lovely Swinny has had a busy evening on the phone to you and texting me  , hope things go Ok tomorrow and you enjoy catching up with your friend even if you don't really feel up to it  

LV - welcome back, you have been busy   Glad you are all settled in house and new job and the kittens are keeping you sane (or sending you insane with their antics)

Veda - I've been looking at hols to the maldives today (which island you going to?), we are torn on whether to do a cheapy holiday or to splurge and do Dubai/Maldives or Dubai/Mauritius...it's a nce dilemma though and is quite distracting from all this IF sh1te  

RC - I was watching Blue Peter earlier (don't ask why just couldn't be bothered to change channels) and they were in Istanbul so watched intently (but can't remember any of the place names they went to)

WW - No phone call for me so HCG must have been below 2 and AF arrived yesterday afternoon, so I restarted the CBFM (not that it will work this month but who knows), we have our follow up booked for 29th Oct.

Nix, Pix, Heapey, Purps, Tracey, Kate, Zuri, Malini, Sweetpea & Cus, Mary, LJ, LW miss PUPO (have you actually gotten home yet, has Mr AA arrived to fix your car  ) and I know I have missed loads of you but huge   &   to all.

DH has a Dr's appointment tomorrow so I am sending him with a list of immune tests etc to ask if they wil do any of them for us....  , I have sent an email to care Notts for their information pack, so satrting to try to move forward...


----------



## Pixie75

Hello ladies,

RC: Can't believe you ended up in Topkapi! Sorry I know it's not funny but I did have a laugh when I read your post. The locals swim in the Bosphorus but I wouldn't recommend it as the current can be very strong. There is a new beach in "Caddebostan" area which is on the Asia side and I'm sure you can take a dolmus from Taksim to Caddesbostan. I found a link for you, check it out - http://www.istanbulbeach.com/caddebostan-beach/
Never been there so not sure how good it is though hon. xx

Kate: Hope AF arrives soon sweetie. Mine is not looking too good either, I'm on day 30 and there is still no sign. 

Mag: Good luck for tomorrow, hope they'll have an answer for you.

Tracey: The new office is in Dover street so yes It's still central and only two stops from Waterloo 

Driver:   Ps: Our poor LW  can't believe her luck! She manged to get home in the end hon!

Hello LV 

off to bed now,

love to you all.

Pix xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Züri

ahhhh welcome back LV xx

oh and update on George I have just heard he has bought a house on Lake Zurich not far from me!! no need to have gone all that way to Lake Como to stalk him after all! still it was a nice break


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies- please remember I'm two hours ahead - so I'm not quite as sad as it might appear!!!!

LV - lovely to hear from you    - I think I was lurking in the wilderness the last time you were posting, until I was rescued by the lovely Slycett     I shall try and do a quick summary for you in another post if that's OK.

Mag hun -          for today that you finally get some answers - I thought Veda's inside knowledge of going to A&E was really helpful as well.     

Driver hun        I feel really guilty now as your brilliant AF dance obviously worked work for.    

Zuri and WW - morning ladies - I am probably making myself look like a real muppet now (not hard!) but the George - is it a Clooney, a Michael or the world's best looking gynae? Please put me out of my misery, you know how nosey I am!!!!

Tracey hun- your analysis of being told two different things is so true - fortunately there were no calls to prayer so I hope I got away with it - SKYPE is the world's best invention for me at the moment - can't believe I once thought it was the pill.         

Kate hun - so sorry about being pooped and no sightings of the witch - I am praying they come back from their hols today and that they bring Pix's with them.       

Pix nohut - glad I made you chuckle - I must admit I did when I was on the bus - no doubt something will happen today as well. Thank you so much for the link - I think I'll go to the princes islands today and then maybe if I don't get lost, try that tomorrow as I have yet to use a dolmus whilst I've been here so can add it to the list (OCD creeping in, I reckon) Do you reckon if I jumped off one of the ferries they'd rescue me with a helicopter!!!!        

Driver hun, for what it's worth, I think you should treat yourself after everything you've been through and splurge. I saw some filming when I was in Taksim Square on Monday, and thought at the time that knowing my luck I'd be on film being shown in the UK so I hid     

hunyb - hope everything is going OK with the stimming hun        

Happy holidays to AOC, Anne, AnnaSB, Coco, Beachy and Fishy(if you are on holiday!)       

LW - hope you and your precious cargo arrived back safely.       

Popsi  - hope you had a lovely time last night.    

Nix - is your cold fully recovered or are you now suffereing the wrath of Zita.     

 and         to Ally, Almond,  CardiffLaura,  Donkey, Heapey,  Jersey, Jo M,  Lainey, Laura, Likas, LJ,  Malini, Mary, Minnow, Mir, Missy, Nikki, Purple, Sam, Sarah , Steph, Sweetpea, Swinny, Tamelia, and all the other lovely Team PR ladies.     

Will try and do a summary for LV - but need to have breakfast first!!! Would ladies rather I pmd it to LV, or shall I post it here, bearing in mind there has been lots of sad news recently.      

See you later

**** sy **** sy xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

This isn't the summary, but another of my little stories!!!!

Yesterday evening I went for my wander round the corner to my restaurant that I shall be frequenting for most of my time here (aka the kebap cart!!!). Fortunately there are three different types to chose from, so I reckon 2 each a week, and then maybe a bit of fish - all I need to to now is find the fish cart!!!!!

Anyway, what normally happens (all 2 days worth  ) is that I order my kebap and then go to the shop to buy something to drink with it - beer until the witch comes, and proper  pineapple juice afterwards. When I got back, the kebap wasn't quite ready, so I was invited to sit on a little stool like they have in infant schools - about 9 inches square and the same off the floor. I joked about the size of them compared to my bottom and that I was worried that it might collapse (I could tell you that my Turkish has improved that much since I've been here, but I'd be lying - sign language and actions are marvellous things!!!). Anyway, I was persuaded to sit down and everything was OK. There were 2 men, the wife of the chef! and the chef around the cooking area (all posh restaurants now do this apparently!!). As soon as I'd sat down I was asked by one of them if I had a friend - I looked a bit blank until the lady pointed to my ring finger and I said that I was married . At which point he looked all sad and said I could have had three friends!!!         
So, I reckon I pulled three blokes last night - not bad for an old un - perhaps I will chance it at the hammam     - I've just thought, that probably would scare the witch into action!!!!!          

Well, I was all set to catch the ferry today to go to the islands and now the weather's not quite as good as it was yesterday - probably only about 22 degrees compared to 25 - what's a girl to do!!!!!! (Go out, I hear you all cry, otherwise you'll be boring us to tears on here!!!!).

You can probably now all see why I love teaching so much - I have a captive audience that can't escape and I  can bore them for an hour at a time, send them on their way and start with another lot - it really is the best job in the world.   I'd love it if one of you tried to be naughty!!!!!

Bye for now      

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey          and        at how big my bum would look in one of those suits - not sure the zip would do up towards the top either


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies   I'm back!

Thank you for all your well wishes.

Driver, I am so gutted for you, so so sorry    

Pixie, congratulations on your new job! Very well deserved lovely  

RC, keep up the good work! And come on AF, show yourself.  

Hey LV, great to 'see' you back!  

Mags, what a terrible terrible time you've had and the treatment has been shocking. You shouldn't have to go to a private clinic to find out what is going on, the NHS should be treating you as an absolutely urgent case. Can you insist that your consultant sees you in the next 24 hours and does some much more thorough testing? They simply cannot and must not leave you suffering in physical and emotional pain like this for any longer. I can come with you if you want some suport, just let me know.  

No more personals as I have too much to catch up on with work. Just to let you know we had 3 grade 1 embies and 10 grade 2 embies on Monday. We have elected to have 2 grade ones and 1 grade two embies on board and have 10 frosties. Had a nightmare of a journey back including getting put in the wrong hotel in Istanbul and getting 2 bites on my bum in just 10 mins laying on the bed waiting for another taxi and the Birmingham aiprort parking meet and greet service blowing up our electrics in the car by jump starting it back to front the night before we got back. We now have no electrics inc lights/locking/alarm/radio/computer etc and they are denying it. Just had a row on the phone with them as they wouldn't let us speak to the manager. Spent 3 hours getting Mr AA man to get it started just so we could get home in time to collect the doglet.  

Love lightweight xxx


----------



## marymoonpie

Morning Girls,

RC - hope you are having a good day. I love your story from last night. Have you told DH! Don't worry about missing me, I am hopeless at remembering everyone!

Driver, Sammee and Mag   

Nix - thanks for all of that info on immunes. It seems that a lot of us are at the same stage. I am finding it all very confusing. Is it worth reading the "is your body baby" friendly book? Tracey do you mind me asking where you are having your immunes tested. I live in the North and it was really difficult doing the cycle with the Lister so I don't think I could coordinate Dr G as well. Would I have to see him much?

Also girls is the Lister as good as Dr G? I see that you said that they were more expensive Nix which is no surprise!

Driver and Veda I am totally with you on the holiday idea. We only have a week  but would really like to go to Dubai. Has anyone been? Have you looked at any hotels Driver?

Mary x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all.

Welcome back LV! i was just thinking about you this morning. What's the wedding dress like? i want details (and possibly a photo.)  

Am I the only one who thinks a Fertility Fair is a bit weird?   I can't imagine why anyone would want to go. Surely it's just another chance for unscrupulous clinics and other organisations to try to sell their 'products' to those with IF, emptying our pockets even more.   Another marketing opportunity. I think we've been financially exploited enuff.    

Rant over. Phew. Think I may have PMS.


----------



## Pixie75

Hello precious ladies,

Hope everyone is well.

Just a quick one to say:

Happy birthday Anna!! Hope you are having a great day. We love you!   here is a cake for you, I'm sure it's not as nice as the one you make but this is all I could find!  



Will be back later.

Hugs,

Pix xx


----------



## Ourturn

Greetings from hot and sunny egypt! 
((((driver))) I am so sorry at arrived I am gutted for u
Well done lw
Hi everyone sorry no personals slow connection battery on I touch dying
Seeing Anne later
Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Heapy, I loved your description of the fertility fair.  I can just imagine people on the catwalk with their babies  

Happy Birthday Anna.

Driver.  Either of those holiday options sound wonderful

RC.  I so enjoy your wonderful posts.  I will be checking back in after my Pilates tonight to read the latest installment.  sorry AF isnt here yet.  What will they do if she doesn't arrive.  Can they just start you on the drugs anyway.  that happened to someone at CRM and the clinic didn't seem to think it was much of a problem.

I have a dilema.  I am on the waiting list at CRM but I have been mulling over tx abroad.  I have emailed Dogus in cyprus and got all the info I need.  They say they can find me a donor in 1-2 weeks.  Whereas CRM will be at least a couple more months and I am very impatient, I really wanted to have my next tx before christmas.

The reasons I am in a dilema are:
I would have to take Max out of school for a week.
Steve's shop will be really busy between now and Xmas so it would be really hard for him to find someone to look after the shop for the minimum of 3 days he would need to be away - 1 day to get there, 1 day doing his bit and one day to get back.
I would have to take at least a week off work in a busy period (this is the least of the worried)
I had always set my heart on doing DE in this country so the child could potentially trace the donor when they were 18.

The main problem is Steve isn't keen on the idea of rushing to do this before xmas when he is starting a new business.

I don't want my parents to know what I am diong and as we live in the same town I'm sure they woudl find out that Steve is away from the shop and want to know why.  We couldnt say he is sick as they would just come round with gifts to make him better.

Advice/views would be very welcome.


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna - Hope you are having a fab birthday.

Tracey - If you do go abroad I would go for the blatant lie bit to the parents and say you won a short break holiday or something like that and had to take it before the end of 2009, if CRM are saying a couple more months that isn't really that much longer and by the time you have got everything sorted to go out to Cyprus arranging school, shop etc will it really be that much sooner? Tough choice though and I will probably be trying to make it myself soon.......

I thought the fertility fair thing was a bit odd but thought it might be an easy way to find out info about say immunes or TX abroad without having to go to loads of different places or making loads of different phone calls, who knows.......

Mary - not got as far as hotels yet in Dubai, but it starts getting very expensive very quickly as soon as you start putting in the nicer hotels...... maybe Veda is stopping off there on her way to the maldives?

LW -   glad you finally got home our PUPO lady.    

RC - looking forward to our next installment


----------



## H&amp;P

Heapey said:


> Driver I just got carried away with visions of a 'fair'... thank you for letting us know... no offence meant at all.


none taken


----------



## mag108

just a quick post, in london, on mob. Went ok this am, the cons said what's going on is very unusual, but that there are no health concerns. As far as he is concerned there is some parental tissue in the womb that hasn't come away. He wants to check bloods in a few weeks. Reckons as I seem to have continued to have a period, that I I asked lots of questions, won't go into them all now.


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies - hope you are all having good days.

LW - Welcome back Mrs PUPO - I hope you are taking it easy - can someone else shout at [email protected] meet and [email protected] up in Brum for you - I'll do it if you want.      
Only 13? days left of the 2ww!!!                  

Mary hun - thanks for being so understanding - DDH is claiming that he's reading my posts now to see what I've been up to, but I think I might have mentioned it on the phone last night and again this morning - and will probably mention it again this evening just to keep him on his toes!!!    

AnnaSB   hun - hope you have a lovely rest of the day.        

Tracey hun - I can understand totally you wanting to get on with things sooner rather than later. IMHO I think your last reason is the reason you must wait and have it done at CRM. I am the total opposite to you in terms of not telling (anyone, so there can be never any secrets let out) and therefore for me the only option was to go abroad. If you want your child to know as much as possible, which I admire so much, but just know that I couldn't do it, then I really do think you'd be better waiting so that you can do what you feel to be right. I know that is probably not want to hear, and am conscious that I could be making things worse with my ramblings, but you will only be looking at another few months, by which time the toy shop will be up and running, etc. etc. If you were to have treatment abroad before Christmas, you are also likely to be in a really stressful situation and god forbid if it didn't work, how hard would it be to put a happy face on to make Max's Christmas special for him? I'm really sorry if that sounds really horrid - it's not meant to be at all. As I said, I admire you so much for wanting to tell and think that you would feel so much happier if you knew as much as possible about the donor. A lady at the ARGC who is pregnant with DE has bought two identical bracelets - one for her donor and one for her daughter, so that if they ever do meet........ I thought that was a lovely story and I can just imagine you doing something equally lovely as you're that kind of lovely lady. Steve is also likely to be really stressed with the opening of the new shop and is therefore going to want support more than be able to give it. In 6 months time he'll be established and will be able to look after you.
I'm really sorry if that has upset you hun, it's not meant to. If you decide that you really want to go abroad, then I'll find you lots of reasons why you should. The other thing is that if you read this and think - stupid cow, I'm going abroad - then you've probably got your answer as well!!!!!!
I hope pilates is easier than that!!!!        

Driver - next installment on it's way!!!!! Loving your holiday ticker - have you made a decision yet? I hope it's the expensive treat yourself one as you deserve it. Or, as an alternative, how about somewhere closer but all inclusive?     

Mag - at last - some answers       Hope you enjoy your time in London with your friend.   

      to Jo, Pixie, Heapey and all the lovely PR ladies and thank you all so much for wishing the witch to arrive because she has and I don't think I've ever been so pleased to see her.                             

I'll be back in a minute with today's happenings.

Love to everyone       

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - Fab news on AF I will keep that dance to hand for future emergencies  

Mag - Hope you are finally getting somewhere with your quest for answers, hope you enjoyed meeting up with your friend in London.


----------



## hunyb

Hi girls  . Apologies in advance for the very 'me post' but I had another scan today and feel like I just have to get this off my chest.    Being classed as a 'poor responder' I know that I wasn't expected to get many follicles and every apt I've had up until now I feel that the doc has been realistic but still positive so I've tried to remain hopeful and optimistic.  The scan I had today was truly hideous...not least because of the beatch of a nurse I had who didn't even wait for me to get sat down in the scan room before reading my notes from the previous scan and saying out loud "oh dear, that really is a rubbish response"!   .  I tried to diffuse the comment by saying that I had always known I would respond poorly anyway given my AMH level to which she kindly replied "no, but this is a REALLY bad response, even with an AMH as low as that"!  WTF??!! Was that really necessary...to stick the boot in like that? 

Anyway, the scan showed 1 follicle on left at 17mm and 3 on the right measuring 15, 12 & 10.  She called in a registrar to discuss the plan with me who said that ordinarily they would abandon this cycle but "the team" feel that we were already working against the clock, plus the clinic is mergin with another and moving site which means all tx are suspended until jan/feb next year so they want to go ahead with this cycle.  Just to finish me off completely, the doc said it is "highly unlikely" I will get more than one egg and with those odds it was even less likely we would get to ET.  I'm so gutted...not just because of the one egg thing but because of the way they were implying this might possibly be my first and last chance at this.  It's way too much pressure too soon...oh dear I seem to have opened a floodgate.....     

I was supposed to meet a friend for coffee afterwards but I texted her to cancel as I was so upset and came straight home and emersed myself in trashy daytime tv which hasn't really made me feel any better.  My friend didn't text back to say it was ok either so i feel crap about being a sh1t friend too now!  This is too hard.  I start my new job tomorrow morning (which is also a doctorate and requires a massive amount of committment) as well and I was really looking forward to it but now I wish I didn't have to put on a brave and confident face.  Oh and I just found out that although DH will be with me during the day of EC he has to work a night shift he can't get out of so I will be on my own that night.  Fabulous!  

Sorry again for distinct lack of personals - still thinking of you all!


----------



## H&amp;P

Huny - I have already replied on the LGI thread but just to double up on what I said. 

1) They have not done any blood tests so how the F*ck do they know you only have 1 egg in those 4 (yes 4 follicles)  , 
2) You are a PR 4 follicles is a fantastic response we would never abandon with that many follicles if we were expected to be a PR  
3) can't think of 3 but let me at that f8cking insensitve nurse, I bet it's the same one that had me in tears last cycle    

I had 3 follicles similar sized to your biggest 3 on my 1st cycle and got 3 eggs and all 3 fertilised so please do not give up hope, keep up the protein and warm tummy etc right through to the morning of your EC and we will prove the beatch wrong........

Nearly broken my keyboard I am typing so hard.......it makes me soooooo mad........

Arghhhhhhhhhhhh and on that note I'm off home, see ya all tomoz.


----------



## marymoonpie

hunyb -your clinic is outrageous  . I mean WTF? That would be a good response for me. I only got 4 follicles on my last cycle and ended up with 4 eggs and a BFP. This is all stressful enough without your clinic making you feel worse. Please try to keep positive. I know what you mean about upsetting friends. I don't tell anyone about tx and therefore they must think I am very strange  at times. Can you not ring your friend and come up with a good excuse?

Tracey - this must be a really difficult decision. I looked long and hard at DE before my last cycle and really felt pressurised to go down a route where the child could know about the donor but to be honest  would probably prefer the anonymity of tx abroad. It is only a decision you and DH can make. As for being away and your parents finding out, you could say that you have won a holiday in competition and you have to take it at that time! I know it is a bit crazy but I have told this lie before when I desperately needed to be off work! My work friends now think I am really lucky when actually I have never won anything in my life!

Mary x


----------



## Sammeee

Hi everyone, sorry for being a bit AWOL but have been nursing my very achy tum, from AF... Seriously (TMI) this AF is even heavier and clottier than my last failed tx.... not been able to leave house for 2days and have had to use a nappy .... Ive also spent much of the time engrossed in the DR.Beer Book, about ur body being baby friendly. Its very interesting, still dunno what to do about the immunes.... theres a bit in it about Endometriosis and immunes and seeing as though it came to light after my LO was born that i had mild endo then maybe i need to get tested... Anyway nuff bout me!!...

Hunnyb.... Try not to let the insensitive pr**k get to u.... u do not need the stress..... and if i was u i would complain about her, but not until you have had ur tx... Good Luck for EC, not that u will need it, surely god will make u lots of eggies just to smack that nurse in the face with!!..XX

Driver... how are u feeling??.. Do u have AF yet??... Mine is absolutely awful, i look like ive been attacked by freddy kruegar!!... Dubai sounds fantastic!!... You need a break!... Ive got my reveiw with Care next wedsnesday, see what they say about further tx and plans.

RC.... Glad AF arrived, and glad u are okay in turkey.... certainly sounds like ur enjoying it, or making the best at least XX

Anna SB.... Happy Birthday, I hope u had a fab time in egypt, and sunk a few cocktails X

Tracey.... Aah, what a tuffy eh!!.... im kind of in the same but diffrent obviously situation.... Do i try again in Nov and if AF arrives as should i would just finish 2ww 3 days b4 chrimbo.... like u i have a LO to think of, in fact im ure RC said something similiar....i have to think, if i do and god forbid it fails, how can i manage to be cheeri on xmas day??... but i also want toi try again asap!!!... Im sureu will come to the right decision for you and your family, its a case of waying it all up!!... X

MAg, Pixi, heapey.... everyone else... Hope ur all ok but gotta cut short, Luv Sammeee X


----------



## Rural Chick

DAY 4 OF THE NUTTER **** sy's TX TRAVELS!!!!         

First the good news        

1) AF Arrived - hurrah - all systems are flow    

2) I didn't get lost today

BUT................................

I decided today that I had to go for a swim, having missed out yesterday. One of the staff here thought I was mad as he said it would be freezing, but I reminded him I was from England!!! I got myself down to the ferry, and promptly sat on a lump of chewing gum - lovely!!!!! Fortunately, they are on DDH's shorts and it gave me an excuse for later!!! I was sat next to two ladies, one German and one Turkish and we nattered the whole way to the Island, which was lovely. This is another benefit I have found of being by myself because if that had been DDH and I, we may have exchanged one or two pleasantries to the ladies, but I very much doubt we would have been nattering for an hour!!!. 
So I arrived at the first island, bought myself a beer to drink whilst sunbathing and made my way along the stony beach and went for a swim - it wasn't too cold, but then not particularly warm either - put it this way, I was the only one swimming. Anyway, I'm feeling very pleased with myself for swimming when suddenly I see all these jellyfish. Now, I've never come across these whilst swimming before but have heard some pretty nasty things about them. I also didn't really want to have to expose myself to the whole beach by having to pee on the sting if I got one. So in a mild      , alright, major     state of panic, I got myself out of the water asap. Given that I was not going back in for love nor money, and that the beach was stony, I decided to count my losses and get the next ferry back. (I'd been there for a grand total of 35 mins!!!) And I know you're all thinking - why didn't you look round the rest of the island? Well, we did when we were last here and there's not a great deal to see.
So, I hop on the next ferry clutching my half drunk can of beer and find myself a seat. At this point a ferry man tells me that I'm not allowed beer on the ferry        . I tell him that I won't drink it and will put it away. Fortunately I always carry two small water bottles, so I decanted the remaining beer in to the water bottle and threw the can away. The next think I know is that the Turkish lady next to me is in hysterics as she obviously thinks I'm now going to drink it out of the water bottle - I wasn't, I just didn't want to have to pour it away. She asked if she could take a picture, which was fine and I just kept a hold of the bottle. We then got chatting and were having a great time when the ferry man came back and told me that he would be handing me over to the police when we got into port.         I explained that I hadn't drunk any of it and that I just hadn't got round to putting it away because we'd been chatting. Even the lady stood up for me, but Mr Jobsworth was having none of it. I was a bit worried by now and was thinking what I might need to do to try to get myself out of it. There are 2 stops in Istanbul, one on the Asian side and one on the European side. I reckoned that as the Asian stop was a drop off and pick up rather than the end of the journey, I'd be better off jumping ship there in the hope that they wouldn't want to make the ferry late by explaining what had happened to the police. I also decided that if they were willing to do that, I would make sure I made the ferry as late as I could        So, I got myself into the middle of a crowd and legged it - the man called after me, but I didn't understand what he was saying so kept going!!!!!!!
After all that excitement I was in need of a wee, so found the nearest MacLoo which is the only good thing about them having taken over everywhere and that was when I welcomed the witch. So, the moral of the story has to be, if you need AF to show, try to get yourself nearly arrested!!!!!         

After all that excitement and having phoned Romina to arrange getting started tomorrow, I decided that I needed to buy a replacement for the shorts as there are no launderettes in Istanbul apparently  - Pix, nohut, if you know differently, please let me know.   Besides, after my fright I felt I deserved a treat!!!!

I found an outlet store - I like them!!! and found some ideal cotton elasticated skirts for 14.95TYL (about £6). I couldn't decide which colour I liked best so opted for a purple and yellow one (god that sounds so 70s). As neither of them has a price label on them, I also took a pink one (which was my third choice!) as it did have a price label and I thought that would be a lot easier and quicker than trying to do 14.95 on my fingers!!!! The very nice lady didn't need the one with the label on, because she used the one inside the skirt with the washing instructions on. The purple one went through at 14.95, no problems and then the yellow one went through at 24.95       - sorry Zita, I know it's nearly orange, but I'm not paying another 10TYL for yellow, because I'm tight. So, I then explained using sign language that I don't want the yellow one, but I'll take the pink one instead. This involved voiding my first credit card receipt and redoing another one - all done without a word of English or Turkish between us - we gave ourselves a round of applause at the end, much to the bewilderment of the other shoppers.           

There's not too much left, honest!!!!

I then went to the food market to look for Brazil nuts - could I find any, could I heck. I then tried a couple of supermarkets for proper pineapple juice and guess what - none of that either!!!!!! (Obviously no implantation issues in Turkey then!!!). I shall go to one of the big supermarkets tomorrow but have to say I'm glad I brought my selenium tablets with me          

So, I then got my final ferry back to to European side making sure Ferryman was nowhere to be seen. I am useless at telling which end of a ferry is which, so quite often find myself with a great seat on the shady side as I've got  the front and back the wrong way round.       
This was what happened this time, so I ended up standing on the sunny side rather than sitting, not too much of a problem as there's a nice rail to lean against (just as well!) and its only a 20 minute journey. As we were going along, I realised that it was much wavier than normal and that the front of the ferry was cutting across the waves, causing the water to come up the side of the ferry. There were a couple of small splashes, when I saw this massive wave approaching. I managed to move right back and say look out to the lady next to me. The next thing that happens is this massive wave comes over the side of the ferry absolutely drenching everyone (about 30 people) sat on that side. There was a deathly hush and then I'm ashamed to say, I got the giggles         . Fortunately, this set the lady next to me off, and soon we were all laughing, which was probably just as well as most people were absolutely drenched, their phone were ruined and one poor man lost his phone totally overboard. I then got chatting to another couple of lovely Turks and tried not to laugh too much as they emptied water from their shoes and wrung their socks out. 

Another exciting and memorable day!!!!! I couldn't make this up if I tried.        

Hope that's not bored you too much - I'm off now to see my three admirers round the corner, so I'll catch up with you all later.

**** sy **** sy xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hunyb and Sammee - I've just a really big post to you both - [email protected] We were all posting at the same time before and I was apologising for posting my frivolity in the midst of your posts which are far more important. I shall post this apology now and do the rest in a minute.
       to you both

**** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Helloooooo my luverlies  

Still no af here    Still in work clothes    Not put tea in oven yet    

BUT BUT BUT BUT!!!!!!!!!

Footy is on tonight so scottie will be far too interested in that to worry about me being on pooter, sooooooooooooooooo if anyones on later i may be able to have a chinwag    

Apart from that just going to have a bath now so will be back on later for personals


----------



## Sammeee

Oh yes, b4 i was rudely interupted...LOL!!...  ...

Driver.... u saidd how would they know hunnyb only had 1 egg without a blood test... can they check ur blood and see how many eggs ur likely to have ??.. and if so why didnt Care give me blood tests with so few follies.... ??

Thanks
Sammeee X


----------



## Sammeee

Hi Heapey....

NoCare didnt test my bloods either time. they said they would with first scan this time and after scan they just arranged anpother scan, when i asked about the afore mentioned blood test, they said they didnt need to because of the five follies??... I will certainly bring up that question at my reveiw, although wether it would have changed things or not??..who knows!!..


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies  

RC, hurrah for AF   

Just wanted to quickly post to say that there's a program on BBC1 at 9pm tonight called the secret life of twins where they are discussing epigenetics - the environmental influence of our genetic code. There's increasing evidence that the environment can dictate whether a particular genetic trait is expressed or is silent. It might be very interesting for those of us going down the donor egg route in particular. 

Happy Birthday Anna lovely  

Kate, pesky work is getting in the way of your posting me thinks!  

Lightweight xxx


----------



## shortie66

LW congrats on being pupo hunny      How u are feeling sweetheart?   

Hi heapey sammeee rc pixie purps miranda lv (glad u came back) malini almond donks driver hunyb tracey steph miranda annasob aof lj nix and everyone else    

So much for personals   i am fcuked    

Still no af day 51 now got sore boobs really sensitive sore nips as well    and i havent had a shag in ages


----------



## shortie66

Tried that 3days running 3 weeks ago an then agen 2 weeks ago    couldnt try last week cos scottie was on stag weekend.   Mite av to try agen this weekend


----------



## Rural Chick

Sorry - it was a bit more than a minute.      

HunyB - 4 FOLLIES IS FANTASTIC HUN - and they are great sizes. Your medical team need reporting to whoever and then taken out and shot for such appalling treatment of you - how dare they say things like that.         . 
We always say it only takes one, so even if there is only one egg there, which they don't know, then that could well be your baby. I do hope that you can start to take some hope by what we have all said, and try to ignore those awful people - I stillcan't believe what they have done to you.           
If we'd said at the start of this cycle that we could guarantee you 4 juicy follies at this stage, would you have been happy?
As for the new job tomorrow, I can understand you being anxious, but it sounds great and you wouldn't have been asked to do it if they didn't think you were fab, which you are. We need to get you          after what those   holes have done. My keyboard has now suffered twice about this.     
As for DH not being there after EC - at least you'll have the bed to yourself so that if you're in any pain you can wriggle and get comfy to your heart's content. I would also start playing on the guilt trip now and make a list of things you'd like between now, the end of your 2ww and announcing your BFP. For a start, I'm not sure you should be doing anymore cooking, etc from now on      

Sammee - am so sorry that AF is being such a [email protected] xxxxx   There are lots of ladies far more knowledgeable about immunes as I'm afraid I know f all about them - I'm sure with my history I probably should but we'll have to wait and see.       
  

Kate - I'm really sorry you're feeling so knackered hun - please get yourself checked out soon.      

Heapey hun  - presumably you mentioned your thyroid when you went to the ARGC? If there is any doubt, I'm sure they'll advise doing something for them.     

Malini hun - can't believe I forgot to ask this morning how yesterday went - are you OK?      

Right, it's nearly midnight here so let's hope my white rabbits work this month      

Night night lovely ladies - thanks so much for being there and keeping me company xxxxxx

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## hunyb

Just popped on briefly while DH in the bath (and hence not on computer-watch) to say thanks to everyone for the support and  .  Had fish and chips for tea with a big cup of tea and a penguin (the delicious chocolate biscuit not the flightless bird!  ) so feeling a little bit better.  Thanks RC - you're amazing and lovely and your post just made me   (tbh anyone being nice to these days sets me off!).  Keep us updated on your journey - you should write a book! OMG...I cannot believe you almost got arrested....I was gripped until the end of the story!    Ooo DH coming down the stairs...gotta go! 

nite nite
xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

RC.  Thanks for your post about my dilemma.  What you said made absolute sense.  I think I might give CRM a ring and see how long am likely to have to wait.
I can't believe you nearly got arrested.  I think that is a sign not to drink beer (or maybe just not in public).

sameee.  I am sorry to hear that AF is so awful.
Thanks for your comments on my dilema.  I'm not worried about how I will be if a tx fails just before Xmas because I am always able to pick myself right up, also I am very good at completely hiding my emotions.  I kind of have a compartment at the back of my mind which I put things in if I don't want to think about them.  Unfortunately, I tend to put things like credit card statements in this compartment as well as feelings!!  Talking of money, another reason for Cyprus is that it is at least £2k cheaper than the UK.

Hunyb.  I echo what the others have saidl.  I only had two follies on both my treatments and the clinic never once treated me like yours treated you.  Both times I only got one egg but it fertilised and I did get pg one of those times.  Don't listen to the *******'s

LW. I hope that programme is on iplayer as I logged onto FF about the time it was finishing


----------



## Rural Chick

hunyb -        at the penguin!!!!! Good to see you   but sorry I made you   You'll knock em dead tomorrow , I know you will.     

Heapey - witch is far too kind!!!    

Tracey - I'm glad I didn't upset you     

I've just realised that my last drink for the next 10 months could have landed me in prison - there's a story to tell Gin and Tonic!!!! And OTD will be around DDH's birthday as well.         

Oh wow look..... it's the first of the month here now so    

Morning, morning

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## mag108

gals my last post ended abruptly I was on the mobile....had a lovely rest of the day in London with an old friend who now lives in the Solomon Islands! My most far flung friend.... 

Yes so the appt this morning.   Well the consultant is just absolutely lovely, have known him for 3yrs and he is very personable, empathetic, smiley, and approachable and would seem, good at his job...certainly he is recommended I suprised myself by being able to stay composed, its just hard talking about all thats happened. But I didnt smile (like the idiot I am I tend to reflect others feelings rather than BE IN my own. But I was determined to stay focused and get answers...Had DH briefed on q's he had to ask if I forgot and he is fab, a Londoner and totally pokey and direct (which I dont always find wonderful!).
Answer: He reckons its a sml amount of Placental tissue (not parental as I typed earlier!) still in the utereus. The hcg levels plateauing is totally unusual but at those levels not any health concerns at all. Told him about mu IVF plans (I was originally going private with him). He was v supportive, said that he would have me on clexane, aspirin, pred, even if the immunes came back fine. He said he really didnt want to do the drug (methadexaline?) that they use to end pregs, cause its so harsh I couldnt try for 3mths and equally a D&C the same so the idea is I just sit it out. He expects that as I have continued to have a cycle of periods that I should have AF soon and then have bloods done and that should be that.

He said it was clear from the start that it wasnt working, I said not to me because of the mixed messages I got from EPU (last week when I asked if I should proceed like I ws pregnant or miscarrying I was told to proceed like I was preg!)....but they wont **** off their own so he didnt say much to that.

The I asked why I hadnt ever been put on an NHS IVF list...big question...Evaluating my case it was beacues I was getting pregnant and by the time he was concerned there was a problem the list was 12mths long and I would have been just 39. Not exactly pleased with that, he said with hindsight seeing how things have turned out he may have made a different decision. What I learn from it all is, be pushy and ask for everything but I am not always good at that esp with health professionals....

Hunybe 
I have always thought northerner direct but that takes the biscuit. How bl**dy dare she! That is totally outrageous and she should be reported! They all seem like a right bunch! That is really an ok response and lots of people/clinics would be ok with that and positively happy! 17mm,15, 12 & 10!...Imagine if they all fertilise, and all go to blast! Anything is possbile, dont let them railroad your tx, you show them girl!

They clearly are not embracing treated people with different responses, you COULD just as easily blame it on their shoddy management of your cycle! what day stimms are you on? Sending you a massive hug... 

Samee: so sorry that you have had such a tough AF. Take good care 

RC.... fab your AF arrived, and have LOVED your Istanbul reportage....Istanbul is surely going to be a quiet place without you! Talk about adventures! Picturing you having EC and Et in a Turkish prison! What are you lie pouring beer from a can to a bottle!

Tracey: It can only be your decision, I am right there with you on expediancy, and wanting things to happen now....Your values about wanting the poss of a child tracing it's donor is a strong values I am sure you reached after a deliberation, would you regret putting that aside for what is a short amount of time to wait.? 

Also, For me I want to have tx before xmas but I know fertility to some degree follows nature and spring summer is a better time (but my clock is bl**dy ticking)

xxx to all the PR gals....exhausted now so off the beddie byes


----------



## Malini

Hi all,


My choices are to battle through many pages of all of your musings, significant happenings and such like or go to bed...sorry I am off to bed.

i LOVE you all.

but i am so TIRED.

Am heading out on Friday for holidays and have started a bioethics course online and behind on that already so I'll be back in two weeks - one week of Ibiza with dh and friends and one week in Hanoi, Vietnam with a friend visiting another friend (who just had a baby, yikes).

fyi Mr Wing managed to get through cervix - scraped some tissue away TMI - and took a uterine NK biopsy sample.  I'll report back if the results are any different than my NK blood test.  There is debate around this atm and some clinics only do blood, some both tests...others neither.

WW - I saw your q to me when I started to read back and so will answer briefly.  I think you should do a general consult with Ms ZW (if £ stretches to it) and I think you should go and see Mr Wing for immunes and general gynae health discussion.  I have not met Mr Gorgy but Almond had been to both and felt Mr Wing's explanations helped her more. That's my tuppence.  SORRY I'll miss you while you're in the smoke.

To everyone else - and we are such a lovely BIG group now - here's a   and a  .  I will carry you all with me everywhere.

Love,
Malini xx

PS Sorry to everyone who may have asked me smthg and I missed it and also MASSIVE apologies to everyone to whom a special mention, congratulations, gratitude, or consolation is deserved.


----------



## Rural Chick

hunyb -           for today hun - you'll be fantastic - just think, you've got 4 fab follies inside you, so in fact, you're the fabulous five!!! (far better than those famous ones )    

Mag hun          - so pleased to hear that you finally got some sense out of someone - about bl00dy time too. What is so typical of you, you lovely lady, is that you have used this awful experience to pass advice onto others, and this is what I love and appreciate so much about this thread. No matter how much anguish anyone is going through, we all look out for each other, and that just shows what a bunch of fabulous ladies we are and I, for one, amd so proud and grateful to be part of Team PR.   - of happiness.

Malini - glad Dr Wing managed to get through, so to speak!! Have a lovely holiday, as I'll probably forget to say that again before you go and good luck with the friend's baby.    

Heapey hun - supermarket is today's excitement - knowing my luck I'll do something wrong and end up being done for shoplifting            

Guess who's so excited they couldn't sleep           . Mind you, the dorm is now upto nine of us, with at least two snorers and a farter (and neither of those include me      ) I have also introduced them all to fresh air by opening all the windows which were shut when I turned in   

See you later      

 sy  sy xxx


----------



## almond

Hi ladies, just wanted to pop on and say hello, am so sorry havent got on before now. Work is crazy and am also frantically busy organising the wedding which is now only 5 weeks away this Sat - eek.

I have sneaked on in between reading a long document and can't read back, so am so sorry if am missing anyone's significant news and for the lack of personals. I am always thinking about you all. Lots of   to anyone who needs them and hopefully there has also been some good news too

Just a special   to LW - how are you?

As to me, all ok apart from being frantically busy. Have had longest cycle ever with some strange pain and about 3 weeks of EWCM and worried I have a cyst post my distrastrous IVF cycle, but my useless clinic refused to scan me because "a doctor hadnt requested it" Work too frantic to get to see Trevor Wing, but have an appt in a couple of weeks. Wedding sort of on track but am totally broke, with a to-do list as long as my arm ... 

OK back to the document. Thinking of you all and hopefully post wedding and honeymoon will be able to get back on a little more often ...
xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies  

Gosh it's quiet here today!

Almond chick, really lovely to see you back here albeit a quick hello. I missed seeing your sparking tree light up the page. Thank you for all your lovely support the past weeks, wishing you lots and lots of happiness for your wedding day and your future as Mrs Almond. Hope the pain is nothing to worry about and it's just your body adjusting back after the hammering it takes going through a tx. I'd push for a scan though if the pain continues, pesky clinics.   Here's some babydust for your honeymoon      

RC, where are you? I hope you've not been locked up, we are all on the edge of our seats waiting for todays episode of your adventures.

Mags hun, what a nightmare, some answers and reassurance but still lots of waiting.   

Malini, you desperately need that holiday, get some sleep whilst you're there, not too much clubbing eh?  

HunyB       You have loads of follies, ignore the silly nurses and remind her you might not want 10 babies this time round so four is great and they're a juicy size too. I only had one last cycle and it never got above 6mm and the Dr said kindly it would take a miracle but I could keep trying if I wanted. I had to abandon because it just didn't grow any bigger but you have lots of hope there. Come on follies     

Driver, wishing it was a different outcome for you sweetness, I'm around for cake if you feel like it  

Hello to everyone else.  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Rural Chick

welcome back Almond - it's so nice to see you and Christmas tree again.

Well ladies, the only       three things of note I have to report so far today are
1) been stabbed in tum with lucrin
2) been stabbed in bum with merional
3) will be stabbed in tum again at 10 tonight

And for me, they're the most exciting things that have happened since I've been here                 

Please may I pick your brains though?

I'm already feeling twinges but I only had my jabs done 4 hours ago - am I imagining things, do you think - can it work that quickly?
I'm right in thinking I don't do Brazil nut and pineapple til after ET aren't I, or should I start now with the pineapple juice (found some in the supermarket this morning, but still no Brazils - great excuse to go to the Spice Market tomorrow!!)

Thanks again for all your good wishes ladies - they really do mean so much - I'll try and get into mischief later!!!

LW - thanks hun for you pm - I've now replied       

Love and          to everyone.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - you can start now on the P Juice as it's supposed to help thicken the lining up in preperation for ET, well done on starting stims    

LW -   maybe next week for coffee (for me) and cake (for both of us) bit snowed under with work (can't believe it's another month end) and not seen DH as he has been on 12 hr nights since we had our news so need a bit of us time this week..... let me know what evening is best for you.

Almond - welcome back, not long till your wedding now, you must be so excited  , wish I could do it all again (still with DH of course, I actually wouldn't change a thing about our day it was fab but over too quickly)

Malini - cool holiday plans  , hope you have a fab time and you are Ok with all the baby talk  

Mag - It sounds like you are finally getting somewhere, can't believe how much you ahve gone through and how amazingly well you have coped with it all, you are an inspiration to me.  

Sammeee - yes Af arrived but then went and is now back again   not my usual Af at all it's not even the normal colour (but then I didn't have much lining at ET so probably not a lot to shed)


p00p just remembered I forgot to check my CBFM this morning to see if I need to pee on a stick, don't think it ever asks you to on day 4 does it?


----------



## Rural Chick

Thanks DRIVER - hun, that's quite a relief as the water was getting a bit boring. Is it worth getting checked - I only had 2.4mm   of lining measured on Monday and my AF is still the same colour as she normally is, so it might not be the thickness. I don't want to worry you, just want to make sure you're OK - especially if she came and went.        
**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Hey girls,

I’ve just handed my notice in!!    I feel sooo much better. Do you think it will be too cheeky if I squeeze in a tx before starting on my new job?   I’m seriously thinking about it now! Opinions on a post card please?

RC: OMFG!! What the hell was wrong with that guy on the ferry? I bet he is one of those religious types and was offended personally and made a big deal out of it, what a w.a.nker!
Sorry hon, it made me furious by only reading about it. Drinking in public is not really in our “culture” but I never knew if it was an offence! Do you want me to give you my mobile number so you can call if need be? My sis also lives in Istanbul, so I can get her to rescue you from evil people  
Great to hear your AF arrived and you’ve been pricked already! Oh, there are absolutely no brazil nuts or pineapple juice in Turkey! You can find concentrated juice in a posh supermarket called Macro but don’t even bother searching for brazil nuts cos I’ve already been there! 

Mag: Glad your appointment went well and you have some answers. 

Tracey: Girls have given you some great advice. Hope whatever you end up doing is the best option for you. 

Almond: Welcome back chick.   Not long left till you are a bride now! How are the wedding plans going?

Malini: I can’t believe you chose sleeping over us!! I’m very offended!  

LW: How is our lovely PUPO doing? I bet you are glad to be back home after all that drama. I’m interested to know which hotel it was that had fleas.   ps: Expect something sweet in the post.  

HunnyB:    

Driver: You OK chick?  

Out of steam now, will be back later

Pix xx


----------



## Jumanji

Hello all.  Sorry I haven't been around for a couple of days!  Work has been a bit busy!!

HunyB - bit shocked at your clinic to be honest!  That nurse should be disciplined!!   And since when does 4 follies mean you are unlikely to get more than one egg??!!   Kate also had 4 follies at your stage and she ended up with 5 eggs!!  No question of cancelling even at this stage when she only had 2 promising looking follies and 2 small ones.  I think you are doing just fine.  I have no idea why they think that 4 follies is such a disaster.  Kate's clinic were thrilled with her at your stage yet she had exactly the same!  I am relieved you clarified the type of penguin consumption you enjoyed with your cup of tea!   

Mag - I am so glad you had a productive appointment and not before time; I am only sorry you had to go through so much distress and contradiction before getting proper answers.   I do hope you get the chance to move forward now.  I can understand you being anxious about wanting to start treatment but don't forget to keep trying naturally because I sincerely believe that is a real possibility for you.  I agree that the aspirin etc. is a great idea whatever your results.  My sister was prescribed aspirin with no testing even - just to give her the best possible chance!

Driver - I hope you are ok; you seem to be bearing up really well.   I have to say I think day 4 may be a little early to be worrying about the CBFM.  

RC - I am LOVING your posts about Istanbul; I have never been but I want to go now!!  I am glad AF came.

Malini - I am glad you are getting a holiday!  I am also glad Dr. Wing got through your cervix ok.  Did he say anything more about it?  You are brave doing one on one pilates; I have only skulked in the back of the class hoping not to be noticed! 

Wing Wing -  I agree with Malini. a general consultation at ZW is good.  On Zita, my impression is that she really means well but does have total blind spots.  The main one is that she does tend to bang on about how women should have babies earlier and careers later and she seriously does not see how unrealistic this is in the real world.  Apart from the fact that it is very hard to build a career with a young child to care for, the queue of men wanting to become fathers at 25 is somewhat short so should 25 year old women all hook up with 45 year old men just so they don't "leave it too late"?  Another blind spot she has is money - she will bang on about women needing to reduce their working hours, but not appreciate that this may not always be possible if they are still going to live and afford her clinic fees.  Finally, I think she comes unstuck on the need to destress and relax when ttc and yet comply with all her rules.  It is pretty hard to feel relaxed when you are out with friends, you are the only one not enjoying a glass of wine and, added to this, you are worrying about whether or not the restaurant is serving organic vegetables.  All that said, I think at the actual clinic, they are much more encouraging and less rigid than the media impression Zita sometimes gives.  I saw Jane Knight there and she was happy to point out that women had been having babies in their 40s for centuries.  Equally, the nutritionist I saw, Melanie, was happy for me to enjoy wine and chocolate as long as it wasn't totally excessive.  she even pointed out that red wine and dark choccy contain antioxidants!  Some of media reports I have read by Zita have made me totally cringe but the clinic is not actually as rigid as these suggest.  I think, to be fair, she has said she is taken out of context in a lot of media reports, although she should know better than to speak to the Daily Mail et al on IF issues if she wants to avoid that!!!  Another point is that her clinic invariably sees older ladies with IF issues because virtually nobody in their 20s can afford to go there.  Hence I think she gets a distorted impression of age and IF which might be what causes her to make such a thing of it.  Overall, I do think the clinic is great but it would be helpful if they didn't have this image problem which makes you feel scared to admit you enjoy the odd glass of wine!  On acu, I would go elsewhere - the ZW prices are just too high!  And, as Malini suggests, I would see Trevor Wing.  I also agree with Nix to check your E2 levels given that very low FSH.  

Heapy -  didn't know you had a PHD.  Very impressive!!  I am glad you are happy with ARGC. I think you made the right decision to take real time and care looking into it. Diabetes sounds tough to deal with.  I suppose you just get used to it.  

JoM - I am glad you have a plan - must make you feel a bit happier.  I can understand not wanting to use fertility monitors etc. but if you want to maximise your chances naturally then I gather they really can offer a boost so I think they are well worth it!

Sammee - were were in El Toyo, Retamar near Almeria.  It was very quiet but nice!  Sorry your AF is so bad this time.  Don't worry about the chocolate - as I said to WW dark choccy contains antioxidants.  Have you tried the Willies stuff. It is soooo yummy!!! 

Veda - I am with you on the wine theory and it is totally true about the September baby boom!  With DHEA, have you looked at the CHR updates?  They can be quite encouraging and refer to some of the latest research.  In your case though, I would possibly get your levels checked if you want to take it cos you are only 34!  I agree that the trouble with the NHS is that it does adopt a "one size fits all" approach and if it doesn't fit you they will tend to write you off which is both wrong and, just as importantly, demoralising.  Trouble is that it's free and you never know so it is hard to turn down.  I think it is important to be prepared to be written off if you don't do well with them and be able to tell yourself they are wrong and seek out better clinics.  Glad you have booked a holiday - sounds good! 

LV - lovely to see you!  I am glad your move finally went ok.  I am also so very pleased about DP's reversal!  Now you can go for it naturally!!  Do remember that they really don't know much about AMH etc. in the naturally fertile population so there is no reason to feel you can't manage naturally if the reversal has been successful!   

Purple - have you chatted any more to your half brother?  Have you told your full brother yet?  I hope you are ok; this must be very hard. 

Sweetpea - sort-of PUPO lady!  I hope your embie is snuggling into your cousin nicely!  Now there's a sentence I've never written before!    

Sarahev - even if you are 35 not 33 that is still young!!  Hope the DHEA and royal jelly help give you a boost! 

Tracey - good to see you; I do hope the leases sort themselves out and that you decide on a plan going forward. I think it is a good idea to get your immunes checked out - you may as well give yourself every chance.  Not sure what to suggest on the Cyprus dilemma…. 

Donkey - I am so sorry yo hear you were in such pain.  Was it really just AF?  I am glad you had a good cry but so sorry you are feeling bad; it is so debilitating.  

Kate - any news on AF?  

Pixie - I am glad your new boss sounds like the laid back type!  Always good!  Pleased you have handed your notice in - what did they say??  Have you time to squeeze in a tx?  do you feel ready? 

Popsi - it must be awful waiting for the phone to ring all the time; hang in there; one day it will ring with the news that your child is on the way. and that might be this year - you just don't know.

MaryMoonpie - hello there! 

Ally - hi there! 

Nix - hello there!  I think you've actually spoken to Zita about some rubbish she was spouting and she said she was misquoted or something.  Am I right?  

Zuri - I hope it is ok being back from holiday!  

LW - great to hear you have 3 fabulous embies on board and a wonderful 10 frosties!!  Now you are PUPO!!  when is OTD?

Almond - sorry about having a troublesome AF cycle; sometimes your body can take a little time to recover from an IVF cycle so I suspect it is that.  Trouble is that is not very comforting when you are going through it and when your clinic won't help.  I am pleased the  wedding plans are on track - not long at all now!!  

Miranda - hope you are doing well!

Steph - hope you are ok too and that little Vivvy is thriving!

AnnaofC, Anne, Sobroodyanna, Coco, Beachy - hope you are all having fabulous holidays!

much love to everyone I have missed!

DP has a bad back.  The doc thinks it is disc trouble (probably inflamed) so DP is going to have physio and has been told to do yoga or pilates.  Does anyone have any experience with disc problems?  I am a bit worried.  DP is only 30 and it seems awfully young to be having back troubles!!


----------



## Overthemoon

Yeah yeah yeah Pixie nohut                CONGRATULATIONS! Have you been put on gardening leave? Absolutely go for another tx if you have time before your new job, you can tell them on your first day then when you'll be taking maternity leave  

The awful hotel was Florya Park, we had booked into the Florya Konigi and the bloomin taxi driver took us to the awful one. The sheets didn't even cover the mattress, there were brown and black 'specs' on the bed and there were white stains on the silky red cover. The pillows were made up of small blocks of foam and were so brown I was retching. The towels in the bathroom were fraying at the edges and were grey with brown spots on. You wouldn't believe it if you saw it. The thing is, we'd been travelling for 5 hours and I had only just had our embies Izzy, Stan and Bull put back 15 hours earlier so all I wanted to do was lay down. So I curled up on the bed fully clothed with a lump in my throat blaming DP for being so mean. We'd even checked in and paid cash for the room despite them not being able to find our internet booking. DP went off down to reception to book a taxi to get us out of there. We were only in the for 10 mins and I got the most gigantic itchy swelling on my bum from the bed, I don't know if it was a bed bug or a flea but definitely came from the bed. The taxi took us to the Florya Konigi (now been renamed Florya Health club hotel) and it was gorgeous. Our room was brand new with the most amazing travertine wetroom. and lovely big beautiful bed. DP had more than redeemed himself! I do recommend this hotel to anyone who needs to stay close to Istanbul's main airport.

Driver, look after yourself  

RC, good luck being a pin cushion. I'm normally ok with all the injections but three a day for me was a bit too much and I was bruising alot this time and had to start using my thigh.  

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Rural Chick

Pix - nohut -               on handing in your notice and          to your current employers - serves them bl**dy well right.           I'd be tempted to go for a tx if you fit one in - so less stressful than once you've started!!!

As for the other - I wouldn't have minded too much, except I wasn't even drinking in public as I wouldn't do that (I was very discrete on the beach, I hasten to add). Please don't get upset - the more I see of this lovely country with its gorgeous people, I want to move here. We thought that when we were back here in May after a break of a few years and I have even got as far as looking at details of the American schools. Compared to what some out Team PR have had to put up with with so called professionals during tx, it was nothing - and I've already forgotten about it. I'm glad as well I wasn't going mad about the Brazil nuts either - I've found something with pineapple concentrate and if the ladies here tell me its useless, there are juice bars down from the galata tower on the musical instruments street that sells freshly squeezed pineapple juice - and I have got m
y tablets as well - phew!!!

Am just trying to work out the best way to get to the Jinny for 10 - will I be safe walking from Kabatas in the dark do you reckon - it's all on main roads??

Am so excited         

LJ   - lovely to hear from you and lovely thoughtful and loving post as always       - are we allowed another update as to how you're doing at some point      - if you don't want to post here, perhaps you could pm me - I have lost all track of time at the moment - I can't even remember your due date.      

LW - don't worry hun - there's enough flesh on my tummy for them to keep going a whole year if they need to       Am a bit worried that she mentioned muscle when jabbing my   - I wish!!
Your names are fantastic, BTW - and I was quite proud of Gin and Tonic!!!

 sy  sy xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey hun - in case I forget later         for tomorrow at the ARGC  - enjoy the world that is Mr T


----------



## H&amp;P

Pixie - Well done you, I am so pleased for you (what did they say?) do you get gardening leave? if you did a TX would you finish old job then do TX then start new job? I think that would be a fab idea but only if you feel ready I would love to be able to do a TX with nothing else to worry about and no dashing back and forward to this hell hole   Just need to win the lottery.......

RC - I think it is meant to be not from concentrate for the p juice but not sure why (I am sure the pills will do just the same thing, I did brazils and pineapple and mine never thickened anyway..... so don't worry your little head about it I know they gave LW extra drugs to thicken her lining up and that worked a treat). Do you have to go to the clinic for every jab?

LW - Love the names (and you said you weren't going to tell  )

LJ - Fab post as always, yes please can we have a baby update.

Heapey -


----------



## laurab

Agh can't believe I missed the new thread and you are now on page 24!!! I must try harder to keep up with you ladies!

How on earth am I gonna catch up now...  

Hope everyoe is ok?  I'm really looking forward to the xmas do.  

I went for a walk yest with the chippers and had Beth in the back carrier and she only went and pinched a bottle of vino!! I turned around and she had grabbed itoff the shelf! Little minx... gonna stand next to the champers next time!


----------



## Rural Chick

Laura hun - sorry, a lot of those are due to my Turkish ramblings - apologies      
               to Beth - I would be so proud of any child of mine that managed to do that - so much more practical than pick and mix!!!!        

Heapey - thanks hun    

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

How on earth did you get her so well trained LB? Most Robert's ever stolen is a yellow plum!

Hello chaplets! Sorry I don't post much - been a bit overwhelmed and under-nourished of late.

Will correct this soon!

Arsey - love your reports! Glad you like it over there.   for a good cycle for you!

*slumps* Gah - I just have no get up and go at the mo! It got up and went, methinks.


----------



## Jumanji

Laura - Beth has the right idea!!!!  Definitely stand next to the Veuve Clicquot next time!!

Heapey - thanks so much for the reassurance; we hadn't really thought of acupuncture but that may be worth considering.  It is good to know he can recover from this!  And good luck for tomorrow.

Since people have been asking I will give a brief update.  I am now 26 weeks.  Junior is moving a lot - I saw the midwife on Monday and she said he was a bit of a wriggler since she had to chase him around to find his heartbeat!!  He certainly kicks a fair bit!  I am doing fine - blood pressure and wee are ok when tested at GP/midwife appointments.  Bump is a normal size when measured.  That's about it!!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Hurrah and thanks LJ               

Mir hun thanks - I must admit I've had one of those days and I don't have a LO to look after       

Driver hun - I'm a total needle phobic     which is why the hospital are doing my jabs for me. I might see tomorrow if I can do the tum one though which will save me going back each night.  

 sy xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Just back from holiday...will try and catch up at some point but just book marking the thread for now x


----------



## sweetpea74

hey all and firstly i wanted to say to you hunyB I cant believe that nurse in your clinic, what an absolute insensitive beatch, you shud complain if you feel up to it! As if we dont have enough to go through to get to that stage then to hear that kind of drivel! As bad as the nurse in my clinic asking if i'd considered adoption.....grrrrr     

Anyway wanted to say your results are really positive; I had the same, four follies then on the day of EC the doc did a quick scan and saw a sneaky couple more and i went on to get four eggies!! So dont be down - head up and go for it - show that blinkin nurse!   

Love your stories RC, you're pretty much like me, always getting myself into trouble and being at the wrong time wrong place type of thing! I nearly got chucked out of the louvre in paris for touching a tapestry! Keep em coming!! What stage you at now - how long you stimming for etc, or do you not know til you're a bit further down the line....  

Congrats Pixie on your new job and finishing the old one - always v good having a change i reckon  

Hiya laura and love your wee gal and the vino, brilliant! 

Hi mags and glad you had a positive chat with your doc, sounds like at least he's understanding and hope that AF comes quickly so the process can end and you can move on!      

Hiya almond, loving your sparkling xmas tree!

Hey there LJ and coussie and i are doing fine ta, we're nearly a week down on the 2ww, i've not slept much tbh but i'm back up to wales tomorrow to move into my new (rented) house! That'll hopefully take my mind off it til next friday which is OTD.....   Hope your dh gets his back sorted asap     

Good Luck LW on your 2ww - when is your OTD then?    

  Hello everyone else, hope you're all fine!

Bye for now and have a lovely evening!

Sweetpea


----------



## mag108

hi gals....
we are clearly missing some key chatterboxes (you know who you are!)....

Mal:  Hey, lucky you! Have a fab holiday....I am really glad that Mr W managed to get in, at least that doesnt have to be a worry. Keep me posted on the NK cells issue. I am seeing Dr.G next week....

Thanks RC: you're right, the only thing that makes this IF somewhat bearable is the PR crew! 

Almond: Lovely to see you on again...Wow, 5 weeks...how exciting, but I know how stressful it can be! 

As ever LJ: a fantastic post from you! Really glad you and bump are doing well and thanks for all your help.... Have no exp of disc problems but generally both yoga and pilates strenghten core tummy muscle which support the back. Recommend doing some research as any old class may not take his unique needs into acct.

PIX: get a holiday in girl! they will surely squeeze you dry before long! 

LW: YOU POOR THING! Gawd, glad you got out of there..... 

LauraB: you are training them young!!!! 

xxx swinny, stephjoy, anne, AnnofC, Nix, Purps, heapey, Hunyb, Sarah, Veda, Samee, Driver, Ally, Jersey, Jo M, Laura, Mir, Missy, Nikk, LV, Zuri, Coco, Beachy, and all the lovely Team PR ladies


----------



## mag108

...forgot to say....am doing ok but know I badly need a break...GRUMPY cow at work etc etc.
DR G on Monday.....Going to study the Beers book this weekend.....


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Probably my only post of the day again unless i can get on later  

LJ still no af cant even remember what day im on now    Am gonna leave till next week cos if no af then think i will have missed two, but im not sure i'll have to check cbdfm in a minute    Sory about dp's bad back hun hope its better soon.

Laura if i give u a list could you please ask beth to ahem......get my xmas booze in for me    

LW hope ur getting loads of now sweetheart    

Malini wingwing and mag        to all 3 of u    

Pix well done on handing in the notice hun, yep i would defo get a tx in before starting new job    

**** y thanx for the pm sweetheart    will pm u back after tea  

Hello hunyb sweetpea heapey tracey annaofc annasob beachy driver and everyone else.  Scottie is out at wholesalers so i gotta cook tea do some ironing and run abath promise i will try to get back on later for what will be a long overdue proper catch up


----------



## purple72

no chance of doing personals but have been checking in on you ladies!
RC fab posts, keep the pineapple juice up, 
LJ fab news on junior
Pix congrats on new job
Helllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo to EVERYONE else and big hugs!
Me I'm good, still only spoken to new bro on ********, but told old bro and mum and they are both cool! I'm doing ok, got follow up next week and see where we go from there. TTC naturally isn't working but hey it's still fun trying, also got stuck with this dreaded cold, so taking my own advice and lots of water and vit C but coughing has made all my muscles sore, mind you when mentioned to DH this afternoon, that I'm rough as old boots but body's telling me I'm fertile right now he insisted on a quickie, bless him! usually he runs to the hills when pressured, and to be honest I wasn't really feeling up to it today, but his enthusiasm won me over!

Love and hugs to all, cannot wait till our PR do, so i can give you all real hugs!

Sxxx


----------



## purple72

Oh Laura, Beth is hilarious, but I'm with LJ, stand next to the Veuve next time   love the pics on F/book darling, bet they were the stars of the wedding! 

Sx


----------



## Donkey

Hello ladies

I'v ehad a couple of late nights at school, parents eve and governors, but managed to get home at a decent hour today.  Thank you so much for your well wishes, yes it was just AF and I felt better after my weekend away.  I saw Dr Gorgy and he said that the zoladex causes the endo to flare up before it calms it down.  I've been put on zoladex for 3 months to put me into the menopause and try and control my endo.  It's evil, I've just been so horrible to dh  

RC so pleased AF has arrived, your stories are fabulous, please keep going    Yes my head is a man, but the deputy is female but wants to be a man  

LW congrats on being PUPO, take care  

Mags sorry you are having such an awful time, you are so strong  

Kate I can't believe AF hasn't arrived.  I think I had 86 days one cycle but luckily for me I didn;'t feel anything til she arrived, not like you  

As I said we went to see Dr Gorgy who was very positive...
I have very high NK cells and need ivig / intralipids.  Tests show that i respond well to intralipids which is cheaper  
I also need LIT and dh and I don't have a dq alpha match (no matching chromosomes) so I don't need donor LIT so I can have it in the UK from DH rather than go to greece for a donor, which again is cheaper.

He also said that i had some antibodies to dh which means that I have been pregnant (although I have NEVER seen 2 lines on a pregnancy test) but I clearly can't maintain it.  So we see how the zoladdex does and try agin in december.

Soryy I've missed so much, I think of you all so often
Lots of love xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies

Beachy - welcome back hun, hope you had a lovely hols - did AF arrive for you?    

Sweetpea hun - my next scan is on Monday, so I should know a bit more then - they say roughly 12 days, but you've probably realised I don't do normal!!!      I can't believe you're nearly half way there - this week has gone soooooooooooooo quickly - will you be in Wales now until OTD? Sending you and your cousin loads of                 

LW - loads for you as well hun,                  but a bit longer to wait I'm afraid - has your bum recovered from its bite yet.   

Kate hun     - thanks for the pm - I'll send a reply tomorrow, but am beginning to fall asleep at the puter - I've been up 17 hours so far today!!!  

Purple - lovely to see you hun - I was getting worried         I've drunk a litre of pineapple juice today  - do you think that's a bit OTT? - I keep pretending it's very sweet beer           

Donkey - now, how did I work out your head was a bloke, I wonder?             at the deputy comment - they are the worst, aren't they
Wow, Dr G has found out loads for you - and so positive as well - great news hun, you must be really pleased IYSWIM             

Have just been for my evening jab at the Jinny as I'm a total needle phobic - didn't feel a thing - seriously. Thought I'd share how I coped with the journey!.

I took the tram to the last stop at Kabatas and then went to the taxi stand to ask to go to the Jinny - am met with the "where" look, so I pop in the front seat and say "I'll show you" as I've walked it a couple of times now. Anyway, once in the taxi I quickly find out which of the three football teams the driver supports - am then rude about other bad drivers by saying that they must support the other teams - result fare on meter 5.97TLY, get a 5TLY note back from a 10!!!! Same thing on the way back except this time it was just over 6 and I only had the 5 note or a 50 note, so got both fares for less than I should have - moral of the story - find out what recent scores have been for all three teams which is what I did and then find out which team they support!!!

Door to door in an hour which I think is pretty darn good - no way am I going to be jabbing myself after that. I couldn't even look at the needle so how I thought I could stab myself          See, proof that I'm not brave at all - just a big girly woos!!!        

Anyway, night night lovely ladies and thanks again for all you love and support - it is soooooo much appreciated.     

Loads of love and         

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Hick

Hello all! 

I have been lurking, but feel the need to come out.   

Presently I am off of the leash, but under close control from 







if you know who I mean.

Strange to report that all I can do at present is worry and stay fresh  until required abroad. What a wierd sensation -







and I haven't been apart for more than a week at a time in 25 years and yet now in our most romantic time ...... 

It is even more odd to find out on your spouse's misdemeanours by message board .....

RH aka







's DH  

PS I am so proud of most of







's antics, but some


----------



## popsi

hiya... sorry i am a poor poster this week.. takes me so long to read RC's magical posts i am out of time... but had to come on and wish you all the very best honey and to say a huge hello to Rural Hick !!! .. hope you can join us one friday evening for our wonderful friday parties in PR Room x   

kate.. this job is no good its stealing you from us xx
pix.. excellent on the job and handing in notice sweets xx
purps.. how are you xx
lj.. thanks for asking its hard but will hopefully get there.. glad your doing well xx

heapy, sweetpea, mags, ally, laura, mir, and EVERYONE else xx


----------



## purple72

oooh a man! Welcome RH, your lovely woman is keeping us all amused with her postings from Turkey, bless you must be missing her lots, not long now though and worth it we all hope!

**** y hunny I think a litre is more than enough!! I struggled, too sweet for me but being in blighty I had loads of brazils instead.

Hey Pops sweetie, I'm doing ok m'love and you? 

Anyway, thats it for me tonight

Love to all

Sx


----------



## mag108

Rural Hick
...took me a while to guess the mystery of your ID ...you've got a helluva girl there! what a riot!
When does your  part in the equation happen?


----------



## Pixie75

RC - You know you can get your jabs done in chemists in Turkey? You just need to get a prescription from the Jinny and show them. I used to pay something like 1TL per jab so it's very very cheap. Re your question earlier on (sorry I'm always late in getting back to you) no I wouldn't recommend walking all the way from Kabatas to where the Jin is on your own hon, I know they are all main roads but still it's a long way to be on your own at that time of the evening. 

Thanks girls for all your good wishes     It's been a long and exhausting day for me but I did it!! My boss, well ex boss now, was sad that I was leaving after 8 years but she could see why I was doing it. She told me that my notice period was 3 months but I said I couldn't stay that long and 1 month would be the best I can do   She is waiting for the other boss to come back from hols next week to approve. Whatever...!    I'm SO over it now.

Purps: Will you get your immunes checked hon? Just an idea. 

LW: Never heard of that hotel mate but it sounds well dodgy!   Hope 2ww going well.

Kate: How is new job honey?  

Popsi: Tipsy again?    

Heapey: Good luck for tomorrow  

Mag: Can you not book something chapey/last minute? You've been through a lot lately hon I'm sure you can do with a holiday.  

Beach: Welcome back   How was your hols hon? xx

I'm seeing dr Gorgy tomorrow for my immune results, really intrigued to know what he will say.

Night all,

xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all 

so sorry I've been quiet but been soooo busy, haven't a hope of personals right now but have been keeping up with reading about you all - am especially enjoying RC's travelogues from Istanbul (good luck sweetie!    )- RC glad you are having as much fun there as we did  and welcome RH, your missus is fab! 

Good luck for EC Hunyb!   

V had her 12w jabs this week (2 weeks late as she had a cold at 12w) and was pretty unsettled for a couple of days, so am verrrrry tired, not complaining though and she seems a lot better today 

I am about to post the list, am sure some of it will be outdated - please don't hesitate to point out where I've gone wrong! 

Lots of love to all


----------



## lucky_mum

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
2nd IVF - Lister - due to start June 2009 *Almond*
2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - ET ??/08/09 *AnnaofCumberland*3rd IVF - Gateshead - start 05/10/09 *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
5th IVF - Lister - starting August 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bonchance*5th IVF - due to start soon*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Heapey*1st IVF cancelled due to progesterone too high - now exploring clinics... appointments at St Mary's, CARE and ARGC *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *HunyB*
1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - currently stimming - EC ??/10/09 *Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 (1st IVF at Lister in April abandoned due to lack of response) - currently in Istanbul, stimming *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Lightweight*3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - testing ??/10/09 - 10 frosties *Sweetpea74*2nd IVF for surrogacy, this time with cousin - currently stimming - EC 22/09/09 - 4 eggs - 3 embies fertilised - cousin's ET of 1 remaining embie 25/09/09 - testing 09/10/09*Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Lincs Jax*8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy  *Mag108*  natural surprise! August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/waiting for miscarriage *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)* FET after 6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - April 2009 - tested positive 27/04/09 but levels falling *PamLS* 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Peewee55*  natural surprise! just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - problems identified by tests, termination late September 2009  *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rose39* 3rd ICSI - 6 eggs/3 embies - tested positive 13/04/09 but missed/mc & ERPC 16/05/09  *Sobroody1 (Anna) *
 natural surprise! while downregging for 3rd IVF - September 2009 - but miscarried 22/09/09 *Sonia7* 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair* 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Anne G*
2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation ^higme^ *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Dimsum*4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  *Donkey*
4th IVF - June '09 - currently stimming - EC 30/06/09 - 3 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 17/07/09  *Driver 225*
2nd ICSI - SP - St. James - August/September 2009 - ET 12/09/09 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/09/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Emak*2nd IVF - July/August 2009 - 2 eggs collected/1 fertilised - tested negative 20/08/09  *Emmachoc*Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 13/03/09  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jerseyspuds*1st IVF - Lister - April '09 - 3 eggs - ET 28/04/09 - started bleeding heavily day 12 of 2ww - tested negative 09/05/09  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  *Latestarter* 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Malini*3rd IVF/ICSI - SP - ARGC - July 2009 - 1 embie - tested negative  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Pixie75*2nd IVF - Jinemed - microflare protocol - 1 egg - 1 embie transferred - tested negative  *Purple72*4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs - 2 embies transferred 18/07/09 - AF arrived 26/07/09 - tested negative  *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  *Sammeee*
2nd IVF - SP - ET 14/09/09 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/09/09  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08  *Swinny*3rd full cycle ICSI - June '09 - 2 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 03/07/09  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Wing Wing*3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - currently stimming - EC 21/09/09 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertlise  *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in March 2010 *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - now awaiting matching *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Babyspoons/Spoony*  on 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies - tested positive 20/07/09 - first scan 10/08/09 *Be Lucky (Bernie)*  natural surprise! February 2009 - and had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs - due ??/??/09 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Bugle* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 - tested positive 24/08/09 - first scan ??/08/09 *Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Coco Ruby*  on 1st IVF - Lister - LP - EC 14/08/09 - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09*Hayleigh*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - first scan 22/05/09*Hazelnut*  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - first scan ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jeza* 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 *LittleJenny*  natural surprise! May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) - first scan 28/05/09 - due 06/01/10*Minttuw*  on 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - first scan 21/08/09 *Missyg*
 - natural surprise! on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected - immunes with Dr Gorgy - next scan 04/06/09 *Nicki W*  - natural surprise! due 11/01/10 - also has  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *Nikki2008*  after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM - due ??/??/09 (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *Sam22*  natural surprise! June 2009 after 1st IVF April '09 - Lister - was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months - immune tx with Dr Gorgy - due ??/??/10 *Suzie W*  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - first scan 01/06/09 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Beans33*
 Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *Droogie (Heather)*
 Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts*TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969)*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969)*  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Jojotall*  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP*Juicy*  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *Kitykat*
 - name TBC - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC*Lainey-Lou*  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W*  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Odette*  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *Ophelia*  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Pin*  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH*Stephjoy*  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies - and RH    

OMG - that was a bit of a surprise, I can tell you - I knew RH was a bit of a lurker but I wasn't expecting this!!! If you would rather keep this as a lady garden only zone, please let us know - although TBH I tend to relay most of what goes on here most of the time anyway!!

RH - welcome hun        too.    

Heapey - good luck again for today hun - don't forget to look knowingly at the blokes going up the stairs with their brown paper bags!!     

hunyb - do you have another scan soon - please remember that you are doing really well and I would be inclined to ask for another nurse if at all possible - and it should be. I was thinking that you could contact PALS and let them know what has happened - I wonder how many other ladies she has really upset at at time when we need all the TLC we can get. When I'm back, I come and      her for you if you want.            

Popsi hun - it's Friday - I'll be away for a bit being jabbed but am up for a party - I'll bring my pineapple juice - a bit more about that later too    . RH tends to go to sleep quite early on a Friday night  - hence why I get the chance to come out and play       Perhaps Laura will bring the bottle that Beth nicked yesterday      

Laura hun - I have a cunning plan   . Not only do you need to stand next to the champers, you also need to get Beth to teach the other two chippers how to do it - that way we can have really boozy friday night parties sponsored by the Chiplets           

Purple - you're right about a litre being too much. I always thought it was the more alcohol you drunk, the more you snored. It would appear pineapple juice has the same effect. I was woken up by the receptionist early this morning as the other girls in the dorm had obviously complained that I was snoring too loudly.              When I woke up this morning, I hoped it had been a dream, but when I checked - no, it was true        . I'm more embarrassed about that that I am having scans or jabs in my bum          I think I might sleep on the sofa tonight up on the top floor      

Mag    - good luck with Dr G on Monday - why not grab a flight to Istanbul on Tuesday and come for a few days and I'll show you the sights!!!! Can you imagine what fun that would be      

Pix nohut- thanks for the info about the chemists - I shall look into that - don't worry about the delay in replying - I'm being cheeky by asking, I know. I decided that it wasn't a good idea as you saw, and in fact, enjoyed the conversations with the taxi drivers as well     Good luck with Dr G today with your results        I think he should start giving a Team PR discount - dare you to suggest it!!!!!!         I can't understand why your boss needs to get approval - what's the worse they can do to you if you don't turn up after a month - sack you?     

Steph hun - thank you so much for the list - I really don't know how you find the time. I've pm'd you hun. Do you have any more piccies of that lovely daughter of yours        

Beachy hun - hope the post holiday feeling isn't too bad, IFKWIM - I always feel really flat the first couple of days after I get back    

I guess most of the other holiday ladies are back soon  AOC, Anne, Coco, Fishy? - it'll be sooooooo busy next week       

Malini - have a lovely holiday hun - you deserve it - see you in a fortnight.       

WW sweetie- hope you arrived in England OK and that the journey wasn't too bad - am waiting for the answers to my jokes.         

Kate hun - have pm'd you         

         to Sweetpea and her cousin and LW        

   and          to Ally, Almond, CardiffLaura, Coco, Donkey, Driver,  Jersey, Jo M, Kate, Lainey, LJ, LV, Mary, Minnow, Mir, Missy, Nikki, Nix, Sam, Sarah , Swinny, Tamelia, Veda, Zuri and all the other fantastic Team PR ladies

Lots of love and           

 sy  sy xxxx (Veda - the second one is for you!!!)


----------



## beachgirl

Welcome RH x

RC- still no AF, now two months and counting......what the eck is going on...

Popsi- had a fab time thanks, what about you? 

Managed to get all the laundry done and DH is about to commence the ironing...around on and off and out tonight to meet some lovely friends for tea and bingo..


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Rurual Hick, I gor quite concerned when I saw your first post and thought someone was trying to steal RC's identity and then I realised who you were  Welcome to the thread, does that mean we twice as many hilarious stories now?   

Morning RC gorgeous   You sure are going to have to jump ship before EC to another country as I'm sure you'll be arrested soon  

Pixie nohut, what No gardening leave!! You're a threat to your own boss now. Oh well, just make sure you work only your contracted hours (9-5?) with the full hour for lunch, two coffeee breaks per day and no more than 20 mins per time sat at the computer because of health and safety with eye strain.  

HI Beachy, did you have a great time?

Must dash, back in a few minutes

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Sarahev

Hi Ladies (and RH!)

RC - keep those updates coming - great to be able to be with you on this adventure!!!!!

I can't keep up with the thread - it moves soooooooo fast! All ok for me - must get the DHEA but not sure how much it will cost and we are a bit financially embarrassed until DH gets paid this month - and ideas about a ballpark figure Nix?

We reckon that if one of the follies was going to pop then it would have done by now - but we are having so much fun trying to time the moment that we had better carry on just in case it is still waiting       (sorry tmi    )

Hope everyone is ok - I ca;t believe I am off line for 2 days and now I am sooooo behind - will try to catch up with you all and pop back later.

Incidentally - what is all this about a Fri party? 

Sarah xx


----------



## H&amp;P

sarah - fri night meet is where the girlies that are at home have a chat on here (usually with a glass of vino  or JD&coke (for kate). Keep going with the   &  , if your having fun why not.  

RH - I know my other half lurks occassionally, but don't think he would ever dare post.

LW - That was along few minutes 08:41 and you've not been back.    

Beachgirl - Was looking forward to finally meeting you tonight, maybe at the next bingo  (I can never get there in time for the tea bit)  Hope you had a fab holiday, tell us all about it.

RC - Morning lovely, hope you are doing Ok and aren't going to get upto any mischief today  

Steph - vivvy looks as gorgeous as ever  

heapey - Hope your appointmnet is going (or went) well?

Hi to everyone else, gotta dash shouldn't be on here, snowed under at work.......


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all!!

LW - I am so pleased you sorted out that hotel mix up.  The one you were first taken to sounds horrendous.  How are you feeling PUPO lady?  

Heapey - I really hope it goes well today; do let us know.  

Sweetpea - it is sort of good to have a new house to deal with in the 2ww; hopefully it will stop you going too bonkers! 

Mag - hello there!  Can you get a last minute break somewhere?  DP and I did that with Spain and it worked out just fine.

Kate - sorry AF has not put in an appearance yet. 

Purple - I am glad your DH insisted on a quickie; you have to keep at it!!!  I am glad you told your mum and brother - the half brother news is rather a lot to handle on your own. Try not to stress too much about the follow up.  As Pixie says will you ask about immunes?

Donkey - I am really glad you had a prodcutive appointment with Dr. Gorgy; he does sound very positive. 

RH - lovely to meet you!  You are a very lucky man!

Popsi - hello there! 

Pixie - I cannot believe you are not getting gardening leave!!  Mind you, my last job made me work my full 3 month notice period. I did a strict work to rule!!  

RC - still loving all your posts! 

Beachy - sorry to hear AF has gone AWOL.  You have tested right?

Sarah - the party is on Friday 27th November in London if you are able to make it!  On DHEA at dhea.com you can get 180 25mg tablets of micronised DHEA for $39.99 or 60 tabs for 17.99.  I can't remember exactly what shipping costs but I don't think it is too bad.  Hope that helps.

Steph - one person I wanted to update you on inrelation to the list is Jeza.  She got pregnant on her 3rd IVF (her last try with her own eggies).  Don't know when she is due exactly but she started stims in mid-May!  

Driver - I hope work isn't too busy!

love to everyone I have missed.

I am feeling pleased today as I managed to win a gold and diamond ring for Emily's christening present on ebay!!  It is hallmarked 1908 - 100 years before Emily's was born!! I thought it was going to go too high for my budget but I managed it - there were 41 bids!  I have got Oliver a hip flask from Aspinal engraved with his initials "OWG".


----------



## beachgirl

Driver- shame you can't make it

Jenny- the gifts sound lovely, how thoughtful


----------



## purple72

Morning ladies, hope you are all well!

LJ they are lovely gifts hunny! very thoughtful!

Yes will ask about immunes at follow up and exploratory hysteroscopy too, see what Raef says. 

My half brother rang me last night at midnight    he was p1ssed! I feel he's a troubled soul, and to be honest that scares me a bit. he's 7/8 months younger than me, but get this! he's a grandad! BUT and it's a BIG BUT he doesn't see that daughter or her child or indeed the other child he has! Now I CANNOT understand that. but then I grew up knowing my mum and dad and he says he's f**ked up because he didn't.

I'm not usually a judgemental person, more walk a mile in someone's shoes before you judge them. but I do believe that we are masters of our own destiny's and that at some point you have to put the past behind you and stop playing the victim and take control of your own life. 

I didn't tell him that, and I'm meeting him on the 22nd, so I guess I'll just let it unfold and see what happens.

Hope you ladies are all ok

Thinking of ya all xxx


----------



## AoC

Hey all.  

SO lovely to see Rural Hick, here.     RC, I'm loving your updates...

I had a lovely break, walked miles and miles and wrote 14,046 words, so I was pleased with that.  I've actually been back a week, but I just can't keep up on FF, and I think it's better for me not to at the moment, so I'm just lurking and skimming a little.  I'm sorry.   

The real bummer is I'm not going to be able to make the PR Christmas thang.     I'm so grateful for the offers of accommodation, but I just can't wangle the time/money for it.  Malini, you can offer that space to someone else, now.  

For the curious, we start our third and final round on Monday.  Saw a counsellor this week, which helped.  She gave me permission to be negative, and to be stressed!  LOL!  Which actually helped hugely, because I was panicking I was sabotaging my chances because I couldn't be positive or excited about it.  I'm happy now to say: it sucks.  Remarkably freeing...  

Wishing everyone in Team PR good things.  I'll keep on lurking....


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello again, sorry about this morning. Had intended to try some personals but work got in the way, boo.

AnnaSausage, you can't go AWOL when you're about to start a cycle, we'd all love to know how you're getting on   please?  

Purple, OMG, what a shock. I'm glad you are meeting with him, perhaps it will open his eyes as to what he is missing. You're very courageous  

LJ,   I love ebay too, well done on gorgeous gifts

Driver, pesky work, I do hope you're ok, you are putting on such a brave face during such pain.  

We're taking the afternoon off work (only been back a day!) to go to Ikea to buy a nice corner sofa for the new open plan kitchen/dining/sitting area in the hope I rest up a bit more. I had quite a bit of cramping yesterday afternoon and bits of the crinone gel were coming out with a very pale pinkish tinge which was worrying as AF is no where near due. It all seems a bit better and quieter today so I hope it's really nothing to worry about. We have a nice big automatic hire car since the airport parking broke DPs so we can buy LOADS.  

Later lovelies  

LW x x x


----------



## lucky_mum

Can't stop but just wanted to let Lightweight know - clumpy stuff with a peachy/pink tinge with the Crinone gel is totally normal, both Laura and I had that throughout the time we used it - don't worry!   

Hi all!


----------



## Rural Chick

Hello again

Beachy - sorry about your lack of AF too. You and Kate need to be threatened with the police              - it worked for me!!!!     Can't wait to hear about your holiday - well done for doing all the stuff that has to be done as soon as you get back - I hate that feeling too.

LW - what's the betting I get done for posession of drugs!!!!!!! It really wouldn't surprise me - fortunatley RH printed out all the correspondence between Romina and I, so I make sure I have that with the drugs at all times!!!! We want Pix to spend more than 20 mins a time at her screen, otherwise how will she post on here!!! I wonder if Pix has been on a how to sit course like Driver did - that's got to be worth a few hours            It's been a very long minute hun - are you OK Ah back now, I see - enjoy ikea - bet you buy loads of stuff in the market hall you had no intention of buying!!!!!!

Steph - thanks for that, I try and remember that if it happens to me as well       

Sarah - keep going with the                 - great to see you hun      

Driver sweetie - have you booked your holiday yet or are you still deciding? The only mischief so far today was the snoring, but I don't think that counts because I was asleep.        

LJ - what absolutley lovely and thoughtful presents hun, just like you - I'm so pleased that you got it       - what are you thinking of getting for junior, or are you going to meet him first?       

Purple - hun               - you poor thing, not what you need at the moment. Are you meeting him by yourself or will someone be with you? It seems so sad having kids and not seeing them - some people don't know how lucky they are.          When are you next seeing the gorgeous Raef - I've just realised perhaps that's why Rural Hick didn't want me to go back there - Raef never even got to see my bits either.        

AOC -           on all those words and so glad you had a lovely time away - am glad you're still keeping an eye on proceedings, but please let us know any good news you may have in the next few weeks           I reckon we're due a spate of good luck at the moment, so fingers crossed for you - I'll be           for those follies and sending you loads of          I think what your counsellor said is so true - sometimes we get into the mentality of saying the words should, must, ought about what we are doing far too often and we need to let go - much easier to say than do, but even being aware of it can be so uplifting. You know where we are and hope you enjoy the updates!!     

Which leads me nicely onto what's happened so far today!!!

I arrived at the Jinny this morning at 9.56 - went up to the 4th floor, TMI! had a nice long wee, had my 2 jabs (one of which needs mixing with the powders and the water), filled up both water bottles, went back down to ground floor and was out by 10.04 - why doesn't that happen in the UK? And no bruising - tum one I couldn't feel, bum one a bit stingy momentarily. I can't praise the Jinny enough, I really can't. Anyway, I then did my weekly shop!!! Lots of pineapple juice, loony tunes strawberry flavoured tea for kids with added vitamins - including folic!, tuna, low cal mayo, (both to go with hard bolied egg nicked from breakfast for my lunch!), plastic box to put drugs in, washing line, pegs and washing powder - I am feeling such a domestic goddess, you wouldn't believe it!! Have found a hotel where you can pay to lounge by their pool all day, so will be doing some of that next week. Tomorrow I'll do the Bosphorus Ferry Trip which is lovely. I had thought of going to watch the footy tomorrow, but having seen them play the other night, they are rubbish, so won't bother!!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely FRIDAY - it's nearly the weekend.     

Love and         

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

OMG, LW, don't do the Big Eyes at me..... it's like Puss in Boots from Shrek..... ggg

Which reminds me.  I used to have a little ginger tom who adored me and who I adored.  He disappeared, and I was devastated.  To cheer me up, friends made up the story that he'd run away from home to make his fortune in the movies, and had ended up starring in Shrek II....  LOL!  It used to make me laugh so much, because Ginger Geri always did the Big Eyes Looking Up At You look.  

Okay, yes, I'll update.  Since you did the Big Eyes....

RC, enjoy tomorrow's ferry ride!


----------



## Sammeee

Hi everyone....

Sorry ive been a very poor poster, I jsut feel soo depressed at present and cant stop    .... The pain of the BFN is excruciating, even though in a way it was suspected, its still painfull.

RC.... I have to say, u amaze me, really, and I think ur so brave being in Turks on ur own, what a woman!!.. ... And ur hubby RH sounds like a right character also... bet ur soo well suited and despite the tx poo, i bet ur matriage is a howl...(in a good fun way )... gotta ask though, why turkey??.. Xx

Driver... How u doing hun?.. how did ur hubby get on at docs asking about the tests?

Mags and donkey, How did u find Dr.G??.... Iaks because i had a email from him saying I possibly have immune issues but of course the only sure way is to get tested, Im quite scared about this and traveling to London but i will manage. How much are the tests? and does Hubby also have to give blood..?.. Im glad its working out positively for you, Xx

Pixie... how did u get on with Dr G??.... Where abouts is his clinic??.. whats it called?.. I stupidly thought it was ARGC or something like that!!..LOL  

Sweatpea..... hope ur coping on the 2ww??..   

Stephjoy.... Wow, what a comprehensive list that is, must have taken hours!!.. .... Gotta say though i found all the BFN's quite depressing, like the road ahead really is more like mount everest than a highway??.. 

Everyone else.... hope u all have a good weekend and i hope life treats u all well !!

Luv Sammeee Xx


----------



## Pixie75

Hello lovelies,

So I do have immune problems according to Dr G!   He says I’ll need Intralipids and Humira if I decide to do another tx. I’ve had more tests done today and the results will show if they can give me Humira, it’s all very complicated and expensive!   He prescribed me Claxene and Prednisole while we are TTC naturally so let’s hope they do the trick and not just make me fat!

LW: That sounds like an implantation bleeding to me hon, don’t you think girls? Hope it is.
Re work - I think my news have just started to sink in cos my boss is different towards me today. She is very bitter and I keep catching her eyes on me! So much for keeping it cool!   

AnnaofC : Welcome back! I was thinking where you’ve gone! 

RC: You are not going on a ferry again are you?    Ahhh enjoy the Bosphorus tour, I’m very jealous! I’d had one on our wedding day which was bliss and we’d arrived at the venue in a boat.   

Driver: Hello lovely, you are being very brave LW is right. Not that we want you to be sad or anything but make sure you are OK and share anything you want to get off your chest with us. We are part of your family.  

LJ: I love ebay! You can get real bargains from there. Hope ikkle ones like their thoughtful auntie’s presents.

Sammee: His clinic is in Wimpole Street and it's called Fertility & Gynaecology Academy.


Hello and love to everyone else I’ve missed.


Pix xx


----------



## Pixie75

Sammee I'm so sorry to hear you are feeling low hon, not sure how much they can help but here are some virtual    I wish I could do something better than this.


----------



## H&amp;P

B*llocks that's the second time today my computer has done then when I have psoted, just got a blank screen and then when press the back key it comes back to an empty post.....arghhhhhhhhh

Pixie - Sound slike you are getting some answers though (and maybe the Clex & Pred will make a natural BFP for you), I am worried about having immunes done and opening up this humongous expensive can of worms.  

LW - all sounding positive to me it's about the right time for them to be snuggling in tight for the next 8.5 months    , we always buy loads of stuff in Ikea marketplace, not been for ages...... 

RC - not booked hols yet, still can't decide what to do  

Sammeee - no apologies I am right there with you hun  , I am fine while I am busy working or at home with DH but if someone on here writes something nice or someone looks at me with an iota of sympathy the flood gates are open and I am off again (I have no control over it, it is very embarrassing) DH got knowhere asking about tests Dr said the clinic would have to put us forward for testing..... got an info pack in post from care Notts today and will probably attend their Nov open evening.     from me and a huge   from all of team PR.

AOC - We want updates   pretty please, are you stimming then, or waiting for AF to start?

LJ - your gifts sound amazing.

Right fingers crossed and post......


----------



## mag108

...those who can and tonight I can, so I am starting early with a drink at 5.30, at a preview with an old friend, joining you lot later... Welcome back annof c 

To pix, sorry there are immune issues, its such a mountain to climb, but at least there is an answer and a way forward, and hopefully your next tx will be it! Xxx

see ya'll laters by which time I should have had my absolute fill of free red wine and I should be nicely giggly! X


----------



## Sammeee

Driver... Aah thanks, and millions     right back at ya!!... and ur right it is embarrasing busting into  .... 
Im at Care Manc, and back for reveiw Wedneday with a Dr originally from Notts, so gonna tell him bout my email enq to Dr. G and his reply and sound him out also, but i know what u mean about opening pandoras extremely expensive box!!.. Im yet to find a post from someone that has been tested for immunes and they have come back without any issues.... IF your out there, please let me know!!

Pixie.. thanks for that, again, im sorry u have the immune issues, but hope u get ur BFP with the medication  ..

Well just finishing off my chicken in cashew nut sauce b4 hubby arrives in from work (its a Jamie moment..LOL ) in fact ned to get some over to my neighbour, his wife's in hosp and bless he cant cook (wont cook)... he's lovely, so is his wife and i feel its good to help out ur neighbours!!..

Enjoy ur Wine talk mags XX

Luv Sammeee XX


----------



## Rural Hick

Hi All

Thank you for all of the welcomes, and your support of







- they are greatly valued.

Purple - are there really no brazils in Turkey?
Mag - about 10 days depending, although Rosie is having to visit in the absence of








Pixie - thanks for the hope
Steph - I'm glad it worked for you and thanks for the summary
beachgirl - don't give







ideas about me ironing - there are only so many ironmarks possible on one shirt 
Leightweight - so many years of marriage mean I could probably guess her password 
Sarah - do you reckon I can gatecrash the Friday party? 
Driver - I'm used to (a) women telling me what to do - plus ca change? 
LJ - yes I am, but we both appreciate your support.
Purple - good luck, that doesn't sound easy. 
Anna - good luck on your third try     Keep posting - it might help
Sammeee - keep the faith, you only need to be lucky once.   

And of course to RC - keep going, it'll all be worth it and I with you all of the way.      

RH


----------



## purple72

RH, our resident turkish expert princess (pixie) has scoured the whole of turkey in search of said nuts and nada! not a one! maybe you could pack some now to take over to the lovely **** y 

**** y raef is lovely, and up until last ET he'd not seen my lady garden, but hey after our experience on the nudist beach in Rhodes, I'm much more relaxed about how many people have seen my bits! however maybe the appointment wont be as comfortable as usual  

Princess sweetie, sorry about the immune results, fingers crossed the steroids work for your TTC! 

Steph, fab list as always! from our special Yummy Mummy!

AofC hunny hugs to you!

Hello to everyone else! sorry for being so crap at perso's but doesn't mean you're not all in my heart xxx


----------



## Rural Hick

Purple - Thank you for pointing out that Pixie has done the searching,







confirmed the same. So are brazils a british thing - can I become an importer/dealer? 

RH


----------



## hunyb

Hi all...surprisingly DH has suddenly developed an unquentiable thirst for information on our latest success rates on the PR board.  Does anyone know where I can find the latest list of us all (where we're all at etc)?  I tried to find it myself but got lot in the jungle and was scared I would be stuck in there forever!


----------



## Rural Hick

About half way down page 25

Sorry - I can't sort out a link so you'll have to look yourself.

RH


----------



## popsi

hiya ladies and RH  

hmmm seems like the party has already started and I was not here    LOL !! well i have a glass of cider now, have just had homemade chips and egg with brown sauce LOL !! after a battle doing the supermarket shop (note to self .. dont shop on a friday even with DH!!) .. I am totally shattered tonight had a sh!t week really emotionally .. seen my SW this week and she was not very chatty so now i feel she has forgotten about us and has moved on to her new couples...    I hope I am .. we have an exchange day this week where we go and meet childrens social workers and for them to meet us, we get to read all about the children etc and see if we can find a match.. its gonna be really tough as i think most of them are harder to place children .. so a little worried about that too.. so sleep has evaded me this week.. so forgive me if i get p1$$ed really quickly tonight and fall asleep on you all LOL !!

sorry no personals as i will miss someone, but please know your all im my heart xxxx


----------



## veda

hi iv just been trying to catch up as so many posts and have been working last few days. 
to the girls asking about my hol to maldives its a cheap last minute to kurumbo (i think!) which is near male but was cheap enough for us to go. we have been lucky enough to travel the world and have been to other islands in the maldives too. its a stunning country which has to be seen to believe water can be that blue! much as wed love to stay at the w or hilton they are completely out of our budget but maybe for our honeymoon....

well i have had my f/u appointment with the cons today since my last cycle was abandoned and i have a new treatment plan. the cons has been in touch with someone in manc and advise hrt for 3 weeks then break for period then start stimming on day 3 of period. they are apparently seeing more positive results with this treatment as opposed to the pill for 3mths. they said they would hope for 8-9 eggs!!! which seems loads to me. id be happy with 2 good ones! my fsh and amh are not to be repeated so delighted by this as hate blood tests.

has anyone had any success with this protocol? i cant find much about it so maybe its new.

i have to wait until dec/jan cycle so will have to carry on with my cbfm. why are these things so slow.

v


----------



## Sammeee

Heapey, well thats refreshing to say the least, though i bet ur bummed at even more money spent on tests eh!!... 
I saw Glen Akinson last failure (in fact he did both my last ec and et ) tbh he dint say much other than would up my stimms dose etc and that i he would have expected to see apregnancy from the embryo's he transfered but sometimes perfect ones dont happen and less than perfect ones do!!..

Im seeing Dr. Sedlar on Wednesday, he worrks in Notts and Manc.. I actually said to the lady i hope ur not fobbing me off with a crappy dR. because ive now failed twice.... she said he was very good and work on the array gch stuff!!.. i suppose i can only follow my instincts, and after all they are the experts.. ...

GL for ur tx.... obviously i'l be checking on your progress,,.....  

Luv Sammeee XXx


----------



## shortie66

Hello everyone  

Not even read back today im afraid but have got weekend off and intend to seriously catch up tomoz.  

R we having a party tonight then girls   can i join in


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies and RH!!!

Am so sorry but I won't be able to party or do persos at the moment as am absolutley cream crackered - a week of early mornings and late nights is taking its toll.            

Love to you all and see you tomorrow. Will try to make up for it then.

Night night sleep tight.

Lots of love and         

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Han72

Woohooo!!!

My gawd it's nearly as bad as the potty mouth thread on here I can hardly keep up, so apologies in advance to anyone I may miss, it's not intentional honest but I've only skimmed briefly...

**** sy, and Sweetpea - glad I'm not the only one causing international incidents every time I step outside!   

RH - nice to see you mate!  Your missus has had us in absolute stitches, life in your house must be a larf a minute!

Laura -    that is FANTASTIC, well done Beth    When mine come along can you get her to train them up please!

Pix hon - please don't feel obliged to have the whole works, if I remember rightly your cytokines were only just on the high side. To my admittedly uninformed mind, using humira would be like using a sledgehammer to crack a nut!    that the pred and clexane are all you need hon! 

Sammee -     it comes in waves hon, don't feel bad for feeling bad but know that you won't always feel that way    Gorgy used to be at the ARGC which might be what caused the confusion. TBH I find he's just a little bit too quick to prescribe things like humira and LIT for my liking and he's like a dog with a bone with it in that he keeps going after other doctors would say, "ok this isn't working, let's try something else" but I spose that's better than "oh well you don't stand a chance, bugger off" And he's a lovely bloke and cheaper than the ARGC which counts in his favour as far as I'm concerned!

Driver -     for you too... Sorry your pooter isn't playing ball hon, bloody thing!  I hope you get to book your hols soon and good luck with the open evening at Care 

Hey Malini - thank you for your lovely msg on **! I'm glad all went well with Dr Wing  Enjoy your hols honey!   

LJ - yes I did speak to ZW following yet another piece in the Daily Rag! She started off by saying she'd been quoted out of context but then went onto completely deny that her views on careers (don't have one) and diet (organic everything no chocolate, no caffeine no alcohol, no nuffink!) were perfectly reasonable. And she did make that statement about how desperate women keep turning up at her clinic with bags full of supplements, despite the fact that she sells them herself, and at extortionate prices to boot. And she does acu at about 3 times the price that you can get it down the road! So while I agree that she has some excellent theories, I still feel that she's a bit of a hypocrite and just as guilty of exploiting women who are desperate to have children as the next (wo)man...

And before I get a b0ll0cking for that:


Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it 

blablabla... 

I'm sure there was loads more I wanted to say but I've forgotten it all now as I got stuck into the womb juice a little while ago  Which reminds me, what happened to the drink up then  Admittedly I started typing this about 5 hours ago but surely you haven't all flaked out already     (RC excepted but then you're a few hours ahead of us aren't you so we'll let you off honey   )

xxx


----------



## Pixie75

How can you have a party without me?  

Nix: Yes I did wonder when he said your xyz is only slightly high and then you need this and you need that, I felt like saying if they are only slightly high then why do I need so much stuff?!!   I wish I was a bit more clued up about this, better read that Dr Beer's book before I pay another small fortune!  
Also my MTHFR - gene mutation results came back positive (heterozygous)  

RH:    I wouldn't recommend the brazil business in Turkey you'd bankrupt before you even start! I'd taken some over last time when I was there and nobody managed to finish a whole not without going      They don't like them!!

RC: Get some rest chick.  

Driver/Sammee:   

Katherine:   great news! I bet you are getting all excited.

Kate:   

Right better go and drink my tea (TCM) now!   

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hunyb

hey rural hick!    I must be so stoopid   as it took me ages to work out who you were!?  Doh!  I get it now!    I told my DH that you had posted on here and all of a sudden he's now interested in the site asking loads of questions. I think you've *****ed it up for him so thanks for that!    oooooohh and thanks for the page number...i hadn't realised there had been one posted so recently.

Annaofc - glad you had a good beak and the counsellor liberated you! Good to have you back.  Everything crossed for your next tx!  

RC - I know you're probably in bed as I write this but    doing turkey on your tod love!  You sound like you're really making the most of it as well with all the trips and high-jinx.  Try not to get yourself arrested tomorrow!  

Sammee -    sorry you are low hun.  Hope the weekend can brighten your mood.  



Hi to purps, LJ, nix, heapey, sweatpea, driver, slycett, malini, cocoruby (wherever you are?  ), veda, popsi, mag, pixie, ally, stephjoy, LW, beachgirl and anyone else I've missed (sorry, my heads gone now)!  


Well the news from me is this......despite a total meltdown last night in bed saying I didn't want to do EC today (after evil nurse from wednesday), I woke this morning feeling a little more hopeful (I think the lorazepam helped   ).  I was more anxious about running into hitler-nurse this morning that the actual procedure!  Anyway, long story short.....the procedure not as bad as I had built up in my head (drugs are ace!) altho I did have a mini-meltdown   (I am not a cryer by nature) mid-procedure when the nurse drew to my attention to the fact that the doctor was talking to me (I think I had gone off to that special place in my head by that point).  When I focussed in on what was happening he kept saying four to me....he could have been speaking another language for all I understood and I must have looked so confused the nurse bent down and said "four eggs love".  I immediately burst into      and made a complete moron of myself my tearily, snottily, forcefully (and a little indignantly)  trying to babble to them the whole story of my IF over the last 2 and a half years and that I had been told 2 days ago and again this morning that we could be confident there would be 1 egg and should count ourselves lucky if there were 2!!!!!!!!!! and how we had been told there was a good chance I wouldn't produce any eggs at all!  When I was wheeled back into the recovery area the lovely nurse said to me "aren't you going to tell DH the good news" ? I blubbered to DH in a squeaky voice "four" at which point he then burst into tears as well (which he never ever EVER does)!  What a pair we must have looked!  We're trying not to run before we can walk and know that there is still a long way to go but I'm just chuffed we got this far....I had virtually convince myself there would be no eggs at all!  So I'm working my way through a family sizd bag of maltesers watching crappy tv and pretending not to think about tomorrows phonecall!   

nite all  
xx


----------



## Han72

[fly]*FOUR EGGS!!!! YAAAAAAY!!!! *[/fly]

    to you and DH huny and CONGRATULATIONS!!!! If you see that stupid nurse again please give her 2 v signs! And if she complains say that you were only showing her how many eggs you got    And     for the call tomorrow hon, hope those FOUR!!! eggies and the spermies get it on in the lab of lurve tonight!

xxx


----------



## popsi

huny... gret news honey xxx well done you 

pix.. i thought you were already here for the party xx

kate.. your the host hun .. you got JD xx

nix.. hiya sweetie xx

heapey .. hope your ok xx

rc ... bless you darlin you have had a busy few days xx

well as for me AF is 2 days late and its NEVER late.. seemed to have a tiny few flecks of pink 2 days ago now nothing.. hope its not the menopause .. ithink i am just coming into sync with the rest of you ladies xxx


----------



## shortie66

Well done hunyb you go girl     barry white cd being played extra loud for you    

Popsi im far too knackered to play host hun, just help urself to whatever u want      OOoooo ur af's late too, think im on day 53 now   we must all be coming into sync   

Hiya heapey pix nix (pix nix sounds like a choclate bar     ) 

I am p1ssed can you tell


----------



## Han72

Oooh I forgot to say [fly]*congrats!!!*[/fly] to Pixie too on your new job!

Hey Popsi  - erm... is it worth doing a little testette by any chance  If not then you are in perfect sync with me and should expect the floodgates to open sometime within the next 24 hours... 

I drunk I'm think....   

ooh hello Kate yaay your drunk too!


----------



## popsi

lol..i knew if i told you you ladies would say that.. I have only ever POAS twice in my life LOL !!! so no plans to just yet as I am sure its on its way... i feel like i want to kill DH so always a sign its around the corner LOL!! or maybe he is just as annoying as he seems sometimes

woo hoo.. nix honey your drunk.. cooooooooooolllll !!!!

kate.. its a slumbe party so your the perfect host


----------



## shortie66

Hiya nix   

Hey pix u know about immunes dont u hunny    I put a post on the starting out immunes thread when ur sober enough to have a look hun would be gratful if u can help at all please.


----------



## shortie66

Hep pops know i live in abit of a slum an i could probably do with tidyin a bit more but its not that bad honest


----------



## popsi

lol... SLUMBER !!! i ment.. as i am sure you well now Miss Kate !!!!!!


----------



## shortie66

of course pops but was funny an i couldnt resist, and after seeing some of the properties for sale in the area where im working......well im saying nowt


----------



## beachgirl

Just come to say hello...been out to tea and bingo...not won a thing now having a glass of red


----------



## shortie66

Beachy i'll just have to join u with another jd then wont i hun , nowt worse than a girl drinking alone    poop about the bingo


----------



## beachgirl

On my second now...really should go to bed but don;t want to...how are you?


----------



## Pixie75

slycett said:


> Hey pix u know about immunes dont u hunny


not a sausage Kate!!  Did you mean nix? She is the expert!

Hunyb: WELL DONE you!! Absolutely fab news!   for 100%fertilisation. xx

Nix: Thanks mate.  I have a question, what is the difference between Prednisole and prednisolone?? Is it the same s.hit different name?

Popsi: maybe?? Hope so! xx

Beach: 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Evening Pix


----------



## purple72

HunyB Fab Eggies hunny! nix's double V's get my vote!! Well Done sweetie on a great haul, here's hoping Mr white works his magic in the Love lab tonight!!! Fingers crossed for that call in the morning!

Hello you drunken ladies! I'm sat here with a cup of tea and a bottle of olbas oil?    so unfortunately not gonna stay and play, 

Catch you all later

Hugs

SX


----------



## beachgirl

Hugs Purps


----------



## shortie66

Hi pix     fcuk me yep i did mean nix yep im p1ssed     

HEY NIX -   ur up on immunes aint u hun, have a look at me post on starting out (immuesns) please hun fcuk me i cant even spell proper im that p1ssed     see if ya can help me please hunny   

Hiya purps  enjoy ur tea sweetie jd no5 comin up for me  

Beachy Im ok hun still waiting for af to turn up    Day 52/53 or somat i think now tneder boobs sore nips phew i dunno reaaly peein me off now


----------



## Pixie75

Purps      Hope you feel better soon honey. 

Evening Beach  

Kate: You make me   enough JD for you tonight!  

Off to bed now, nite nite everyone.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies

Looks like a good time was had last night at the party - so sorry to have missed you all, but feel so much better for 7 hours sleep and what's more do not feel in the least bit guilty about the snoring because when the girls that complained about me came to bed last night, they all turned the light on and then made loads of noise, so I reckon that's all square.           

AOC hun - so glad LW's big eyes worked and loved the story about Ginger Geri     

Sammee - it's so hard isn't it?        Do your clinic offer counselling - I've found it can help at times. We chose Turkey because we are wanted our DE to be anonymous and so had to go abroad. When I emailed Reprofit and was told it would be next June, it then dawned on me that I would be 44 when I gave birth and wanted to get going sooner than that. I first contacted the Jinny on August 21st, and I'm here now!!!!! I chose both of these as a result of what has been posted on FF - the two other possibilities were Spain (too expensive) and Serum Athens (never contacted them). And I have no regrets whatsoever - I'd be back here like a shot, but won't need to be!!!      If I can, I'd be more than happy to come up to London to keep you company if that would help allay some of your fears.  Good luck with your appt next Wednesday.   

Pixie nohut - your wedding sound so romantic - arriving by boat - how lovely.   
I have to admit to doing a dummy run on the ferry yesterday just in case!!!     At least you now have answers and hopefully can get them treated, although as you say, it adds so much to the cost.         - but it will be worth it when you're a yummy mummy     

Driver hun - why don't you start a poll and Team PR can decide for you - do you have a shortlist yet - I bet between us, we can offer thoughts and experiences  - I really am so nosey, aren't I!!!!  Am so sorry you're feeling sad too. I wish I could deliver these in person for you.        

Mag hun - 5.30 on a Friday is NOT early!!!      Hope you had loads of scrummy red wine and a great time at the preview with your friend.     

RH darling - send my love to Rosie and her sisters - hope they're not looking after  you too well                

Purple sweetie - I love nudist beaches as well - there's a small island just off Ibiza that has loads of them - RH always laughs at my "water wings" when I swim in the nuddy as they float - the only time they are remotely pert!!!      When is your follow up?      Hope you weren't bothered last night.

hunyb - great that DH is showing interest - hurrah - just seen your post about your 4 eggies -              - what did we tell you - that nurse ought to be sacked -            that Barry was busy in the lab of lurv last night - that is such good news hun - I'm so excited for you.         

Popsi hun - I'm really sorry about your social worker - perhaps she had PMT!!!   It will be worth it in the end though - you've done the hard bit by being accepted and the reason some of those children are hard to place is that they've never been loved, and that's what you will in bucketloads. I         that you don't have too much longer to wait.   
I don't really want to say I hope AF turns up, so I won't          

Heapey - so pleased for you hun - I've got good vibes about Mr T working his magic on you.           You'll get to know Marylebone High Street well once you start tx - especially the coffee shops - a lot of the girls go to the natural kitchen for breakfast.

Veda sweetie - fantastic news - especially if they're talking that many eggs for you     . I haven't experienced that protocol but am I right in saying that one of Anna's has used HRT or have I just made that up    - by the way, the second **** is especially for you      

Nix - hello again hun - do you get all those lovely smilies as a modperk??    I'd have loved to be a fly on the wall for that conversation between you and Zita - my money would have been on you        How's the hair - are you still orange??

Kate - hun - so glad to see you back on here - and enjoying the party - I'm so sorry I couldn't join you - how about a date for next Friday Have a lovely relaxing weekend - you deserve it           at pix nix comment!!!     

Beachy  - sorry about the bingo but glad you enjoyed the party       

Malini - happy holidays         

WW - will try to skype you sometime today hun - hope you're OK       

Laura - does Beth have good taste in wine.        

LW and Sweetpea - sending loads of           

         and         to Ally, Almond, Anna SB, Anne, CardiffLaura, Coco, Donkey, Fishy,  Jersey, Jo M,  Lainey, Laura, Likas, LJ, LV,  Mary, Minnow, Mir, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Sarah , Steph, Swinny, Tamelia, Veda, Zuri and all the other fantastic Team PR ladies

Well yesterday was really uneventful for me - the 10pm trip to the Jinny went well - the first taxi driver tried the "oh I forgot to put the meter on technique" to which I told him that yesterday it has cost 5TLY and that's what I'd give him - or he could start the meter now - he went for the first option!!!! The second journey backfired slightly - I pretend to support the team that the driver does - in this case besiktas - so, as a treat, my journey back to the tram involved an extra 2TLY detour so that I could be driven all round the stadium - that'll teach me!!! Same nurse did my jab and again, didn't even know it had been done.       

Well, that's me for now - will be having breakfast soon and then out to the Jinny and up the Bosphorus  - it's a tough life, but someone has to do it!!!!! Let's just hope I manage to stay out of prison    

Hope you all have lovely days and see you soon. 

Love and           

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Sarahev

Hey RC - glad the injection went well last night and you managed to have a good sleep!

hunnyb - congratulations on your 4 eggies - way to go    

I only just logged on from yesterday morning so I missed the party -     GUTTED! I will try and make sure that next week the vino is ready and waiting    

Hoping that everyone has a great weekend and big      to all that are struggling at this time. We are hoping to go to the cinema this weekend to see District 9 (we have been told that it is good - but these people are all French so not sure if that will count) anyone seen it?

ok - will pop back later ........

Sarah xx


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning

RC- glad all is going well, enjoy today x

Sarah- I've heard it's really good too, were thinking of going Sunday but DH has been asked to help our friends paint so he's doing that instead..

Well, it's blowing a gale out there today, so cold and windy. Off for a nice relaxing massage and pedicure at lunchtime then a lazy day planned. DH is cooking beef bourgignon tonight..yum yum


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Morning ladies

I know that after I posted on ** a few of you are concerned and as I don't want to tell the whole ** community I thought I would update you here...... 

My dad was taken ill on Thursday night, he had had some problems with movement in his arms for about a week and was due to see a Neurologist and have CAT scan and MRI on Friday. He lost complete movement in his arms and one of his legs on Thursday night and we ended up taking him into A&E. It looks like he has some strange problem with his spinal cord which is causing the paralysis. He had a lumbar puncture last night and he is now on high dose steroids and we are      that he responds to the treatment. It is all such a mystery. We have no idea why this would happen to an otherwise VERY VERY fit and youthful 64 year old. He is very frustrated and scared   and so are we  . At one point in the early hours of Friday morning they started talking about 'growths' pressing on the spinal cord   (obviously meaning a tumour) but thankfully this has been eliminated by an MRI. They are saying that the spinal cord does not look right on the scan though  

I will be spending most of my time at the hospital or back here cooking for the family so probably won't be posting much but will try and let Kate/ Pix know so that they can let you know what I hope will be some better news later. 

Kate, Pops and Pix thank you particularly for your concern big kisses


----------



## beachgirl

Oh no Ally    hope that your dad gets better soon and they find out what's causing this, you must be frantic, if there's anything we can do just say


----------



## Sarahev

Ally - so sorry, just hope you can remember to look after yourself also at such a stressful time   

Sarah xx


----------



## lainey-lou

I just popped on to say I have finally posted a picture of the twins so thought I would share it with you.  However, I have just seen Ally's post and didn't want to ignore it.

Ally hun, I am   everything will be ok for you and your Dad and that they work out what it is pretty damn quick.  What a worrying time for you.  I am here if you need me, I will text you in case you don't read this.  Thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else.  I hope you are all ok.

I am good, the twins are good and should be home sometime soon.

L x


----------



## laurab

Ally - Huge hugs coming your way.  

RC - My fav day in Turkey was going up to the Bos on a boat and stopping at a town were we sat on top of a big hill surrounded by ruins.... beautiful. Blody taxi drivers!


----------



## Miranda7

Oh Ally - you must be out of your mind with worry. Hope it all turns out ok. xxx


----------



## mag108

gals....
Didnt manage to join you last nite as was in 3d world with some old friends....

Ally: I am so sorry to hear about your Dad, how very worrying for him and for youall. I hope you get some answers soon ....

Oh Hunyb: 4 is so fab well done! fingers crossed bigtime.... you poor thing, no wonder you were crying its all so much!!!!(and that evil cow nurse needs her nose rubbed in it bigtime) 

Steph you are very good to us still doing our updates for us. Hope little Viv is a bit more settled.

RC: Well good you are not the sensitive type!

LJ: the ring sounds lovley!

Purps: Its such a big event, sounds like you are managing it more easily than your half-bro, it's been such big news for both of you...hopefully the meet will be ok and things will settle down again.

AnnofC: welcome back. Counselling sounds v helpful. Are they trained in IF issues?

Samee: so sorry hun that things have been so tough. It is so hard I know. I have my ok days and my bad days....

Pix: again, really sorry to hear about the immunes.  I will be seeing DR G on Monday (my appt is right after swinnys so we can have a hug there and then!)...so I may be picking your brains...

RH: lets hope your DW manages to stay out of trouble....

Popsi: I know the waiting must be so hard hun. You are so close to it all happeneing. One of my friends here had a heart wrenching situation were they were agreed, then offered a wee boy, after a month or so it became clear through theirnSW that there were alcohol issues with the mum who had admitted to a litre of vodka a day throughout the preg. So my friend was just totally torn, everyone has their decisions to make and she is a very aware person and the whole adoption process does really expose the sorts of issues that the little ones might have. In the end my friends decided against this little boy and were gutted, and also thinking that was it the SW wouldnt call for months. But then about 6wks later they had a call about another wee baby, whom they have since adopted, a total success. I say all this because i am sure it's so hard to stand your ground in the process and try and get the child you want.....(their process took about 18mths)

Heapey: delighted about your immunes hun....

Lainey,: how beautiful!

Kate: we need to do a heeby jeeby witch dance to get that Af to come...seriously..have you thought about Acu?

Got a bit cranky this week (well I am GRUMPY bigtime) in 2 conversations, one with one of my sisters, once with a friend. Basically its just so hard talking to anyone about these m/cs and what I am doing....my sister asked why I didnt push for a D&C this time (cos there is a tiny piece of placental tissue and D&C is very invasive)...because she got pregnant after a D&C...well big bl***dy deal, guess what I am different (and I didnt get pregnant after my D&C last year...I am angry and have decided not to talk to anyone about it unless I know that it will be ok to talk to them...(and I have decieded to cut myself off from my family too...a bit dramatic and I wont do it but its a feeling....and my friend , well she just didnt listen...Anyway had fun last nite...but I just look like such a wet blanket, everyone else getting on with their careers, doing MA's etc and it looks like I am a total lazy **** which I am totally not....

Another thing about my family is this. DH's sister very kindly offered and gave us money to help with last tx. DH's mother the same. My family NADA. I am sure if my parents were still aorund they would have given us some to help too, my sisters and brothers have ignored the financial side, never bringing it up....plus they know we are cash strapped...(but we wont be for ever, once we sell my folks house we will have dosh)....

Coco, Anna, Donkey, Driver, Jersey, Jo M, LJ, LV, LW, Marym, Mir, Almond,, Nikki, Anne, Nix, Sam, Sarah, Swinny, Pix, Nix, Veda, Missy, Zuri xxx all you fab PR ladies


----------



## Donkey

Oh Ally you poor thing   thar is sooo worrying.  We shall all be thinking of you  

hunyb fab news!!    Four eggs is great, I bet you wish you run into that nurse now.  Fingers crossed there was action in the lab last night        

Pixie - there isn't any difference between Prednisole and prednisolone, they are def the same thing.

LJ  what a lovely present  

Popsi sorry you are feeling so down.  The wait must be awful.  I understand what you mean about the diffiuclt to place children.  Although we are having another cycle adoption is at the forefront of our mind and it is one thing that worries me.  

Rc glad you had a good nights sleep.

Hope all you ladies at the party are feeling bright and breezy this morning    We went to the cinema and saw Sunshine Cleaning which was good although a little emotional in places which I really can't deal with at the moment.  i still haven't seen Marley and Me or My Sister's Keeper as I know they will make me   

Have a good saturday, I am hoovering and washing floors to get rid of brick dust.  DH had the hall ceiling down to move a joist and the mess...!!!!

LW sorry honey...take care and good luck being PUPO  

Love to you all
xxxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Just a quickie ;

Ally I'm    for your dad's good news. Hope he will be OK soon honey. I can imagine how worrying this must be for you. I was worried sick when my dad was at the hospital with a heart problem a while back. I know it's hard but please stay strong and keep positive honey, he needs you. I'm here whenever you need me and please do let me know (if you can) how he gets on.   

Hunyb Hope you have some good news for us soon.   

Donkey Thanks for the info.  

Mag Is this your firts appointment with Dr G? Hope all goes well. The test results take up to 1/2 weeks to arrive, make sure you follow them up cos they won't call you!   He didn't have some of my results yesterday (after 4 weeks!) so i asked him to chase them while i was with him which he did and we managed to go through everything rather than bits and pieces! Let us know how you get on. Please give Swinny a big   from me too. xx 

Pix xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

*Ally* - so sorry to hear about your Dad  - how worrying for you  hope so much that they soon find some answers and get him back on his feet and back to his usual active self. Please make sure you look after yourself too (I know how exhausting spending so much time at hospital can be), and don't hesitate to phone/text if you need a chat or anything at all... take care sweetheart and hope your Dad is better very soon 

*Lainey* - love the photo of the twins, can't wait to see some more! hope they are soon home and you are all together as a family 

Lots of love to everybody else  V is much happier now, back to being my little smiley badge!


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Ally hon -      and        for your dad, I really hope they can find out what it is quickly and that he's back on his feet again soon    

Hey Pix - the main difference between prednisolone and prednisone from what I can gather is that, in pregnancy, prednisone doesn't cross the placenta but prednisolone does....(that's according to the Beer book) there might be other minor differences but I think that's the main one.

Kate -    at PixNix! Will have a look on the immunes board in a bit chick

Donks - hope you're feeling ok today, despite the huge pile of brick dust! Good luck with the hoovering! 

Mags -  sorry your family has been so unsympathetic  Sounds like DH and I but in reverse, my parents and other family members have given money to help, and I mean they literally forced it on us even tho they're broke too, my cousins and friends basically let me move in with them during the time I was having tx in London, meanwhile MIL, knowing her son had lost his job, and that we were struggling, is sitting on a huge lump sum of cash and hasn't so much as offered a loan  That sounds like I expect her to put her hands in her pockets and that's not the case at all, it's just that I find it surprising that she's never even offered to help... Hey ho! So you're off to see Dr G too I think he should offer a group discount to team PR!

Hiya Lainey! - Thanks for putting that pic up on your profile lovey and I'm so glad the girls are doing well    you must be soo impatient to have them home with you! Hopefully it won't be long now    

Mama-joy  - thanks for the lists but you're going to have to update me I'm afraid! Glad L'il Vivvy is back to being a smiley girl again 



Sarahev said:


> We are hoping to go to the cinema this weekend to see District 9 (we have been told that it is good - but these people are all French so not sure if that will count)


 No.    Sorry lovey I am a rubbish FF, I should have belled you but I was already half cut when I logged in, I posted those 2 messages and then logged out again    Hope the film's good tho hon! I just had a look on a film review website and it says it's a thriller, but when they listed some of the "memorable lines" I have to say, it sounded more like a comedy!  

Welcome back Beachy! How was the holiday? (sorry if you've already posted, still haven't read back properly!) Sorry I missed you last night!

Hi Heapey - how's it going chick?! 

**** sy - heheheee! Looks like you got caught out there!    That's what you get for being a smart **** sy    Enjoy your day trip honey!

HunyB - any news yet chica?     

Hey Purps -  hope you're feeling a bit better today hon!

Popsi -    I'm sure your SW hasn't forgotten you hon! She might just have been having a bad day lovey, don't read anything into it.      for the exchange day, who knows who you might meet...       

Well as predicted last night AF has arrived full flow this morning, so currently bent double around a heated wheatie bag thingie which is making sod all difference  . Time to get the nurofen out methinks! Oh well at least it's distracting me from the hangover I was expecting to have this morning   

Love to all!
xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi Nix  when are you starting? (and am I right in saying you are having IMSI this time, in France, with immunes at Dr Gorgy's in London?)


----------



## popsi

hi everyone xx

sorry i was a party pooper last night and went to bed early  .. feeling really tired this week,

Ally darling i am so so sorry that your Dad is ill, i am praying for you all that whatever it is they can solve easily, he is in the best place now honey and I am sure they will sort it soon and you will have your fit and healthy dad back home before you know it xxx we are all here for you whenever you need any of us xx


nix... sorry AF is playing you up darling, I find the neurofen liquid tablets the best for me xxx 

beachy .. hope you enjoyed your wine xx

kate.. how are you darling xx

rc.. hope your having a nice day and the sun is shining xx

steph.. vivvy is adorable, hope your ok too xx

lots of love to everyone else, i am off to have a nice bubbly soak in the bath now before a nice slice of pizza and a few drinks tonight with xfactor and SCD... god i know how to party LOL !!!... no sign of AF at all yet its day 31 today


----------



## mag108

hi all
I have just had the laziest day in the world...bed bed bed. studying my Dr Beers book...(and my Joanne Harries book 'the lolipop shoes', v good.
Off to a 40th party tonite then off to London tmz for appt with Dr G on Monday ....will try and keep up on my phone...sending all of you


----------



## hunyb

mags - You sure can't pick your family - that's for sure!   I love that book btw!  Hope you enjoyed your lazy day and enjoy the party tonight!  

ally - sorry to hear about your dad.    for a full recovery soon!

Popsi - bubble bath, pizza, alcohol, SCD & x factor is surely the best saturday night ever!

Stephjoy - vivvy is sooooo cute!  You and DH must be gorgeous!

Sarahev - me and DH went to see district 9 a couple of weeks ago and what I would say about it is that it is a really good film but if you suffer from motion sickness like me it's quite hard to watch....I am super-sensitive to hand-held camera shots (a la blair witch) so I had to leave after 20 minutes!    DH doesn't mind that kind of filming and he thought it was great.

Nix - sorry AF is giving you grief!  

RC -   How was your day?


Well we had the dreaded call this morning and lo and behold 2 out of the 4 eggs collected have fertilised!   Woo-hoo!  I think it must have been all the fabulous barry white vibes you girls sent me yesterday!  Transfer scheduled for 10.30 tomorrow so fingers crossed both embies have done their stuff overnight! Thanks for all the support as usual.   

I'm gona have to have a bit of a lay down now I think as I've eaten too much roast dinner, icecream, tea and biscuits this afternoon....although maybe later I might be able to squeeze in a penguin!  

xx


----------



## popsi

hunyb... woo hooo darling i am so so happy that you have 2 little embies waiting to return to mothership xxx mmm penguins .. yummy xx


----------



## hunyb

Penguins are yummy but am I the only one who feels slightly misled that while they come in different coloured wrappers, they are all exactly the same!


----------



## popsi

lol.. huny.. yes its is weird .. but are you like me and still take ages to decide which colour to eat


----------



## Jumanji

Just dropping in to say many congrats to hunyb; 2 embies is a fabulous result!  

Also Ally I am so sorry about your dad and send good wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Miranda7

HunyB - I had a very similar tx to you - ended up with four eggs and then two embryos (like you, we both had probs with our gametes!)

It's so within your grasp, lady. xx


----------



## beachgirl

Hunyb- that's fantastic news


----------



## LV.

Hey girlies,

Easing back in to FF gently, I'm still all confused as to who's where but sure it'll all slot in to place soon enough.

Ally - you must be worried sick honey, lots of love xxx

Huny - congrats on your embies! Wonderful news! It could be twins!

LW - hope you're resting up missus

Brain drain isn't recalling any more I'm afraid. We're having a quite weekend, I've even made some chutney so feeling most homely. Had a shocking day yesterday with DP's psycho ex wife but I can't even be @rsed to relay as I'm refusing to let her poison in our lives.

DP has his reversal on Monday!! Has come around so quick.

Happy Saturday all! Better get back to X Factor

LadyV xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening ladies and RH  

A short one from me as I'm absolutely shattered - I hope this is a side effect of the jabs?   

Ally - so sorry to hear about your Dad, and sending, him, you and all your family lots of             

hunyb - at a girl - well done you          - still need those two fingers for the nurse then!!!!!!
All the very best tomorrow morning sweetie            


Steph - thanks for your pm hun  - the new piccie of Vivvy is so lovely - she just gets more and more gorgeous - you must be so proud    

WW - have replied to your email hun    

I'm fine, have had another lovely day and will do update and persos tomorrow - must go to bed.

Night night         

**** sy **** sy xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Ally   So sorry about your Dad,   he is ok

Mag - at least you have some answers   Sorry about your family  

Pix - CONGRATS on the new job! Sorry to hear you need treatment for immunes, but its great that you have a treatment plan.

LW - what you have described sounds like implantation!   When do you test? 

LJ - yes will have more comprehensive immune tests done, but need to wait another 5 weeks for steroids to be out of my system. Glad to hear your pg is going well! 

RC - have enjoyed reading about your adventures! 

Huneyb - CONGRATS on the 4 eggs! Hope they are getting jiggy now     That nurse is a witch!   Report her! 

Sammee -  

Driver -  

Hi Kate, Anna, LadyV, WW, Nix, Malini, Popsi, Beachgirl, Mir, StephJoy, Lainey, Donks, Almond, Heapey, Mary and everyone I've missed 

Apolohies for not doing more comprehensive personals.

Got home at 3am today and need to go to bed! Holiday was lovely. Dodgy start, they put us in a room facing a building site. I complained and got us moved straight away. Hotel was fantastic, great a la carte restaurants (all included) and the beach had its own coral reef...amazing snorkeling everyday. We saw dolphins on a boat trip (including a mum and baby). We both got egyptian belly, but the medication was magic and felt better within hours. Met up with lovely Anne and Jase on my birthday. I drank coffee, cocktails and ate too much. But thanks to the amazing snorkeling swam 2 hours everyday. 
Unfortunately there seemed to be loads of pg women and babies at the hotel. 2nd night a baby cried behind us all through dinner, then the next day we were sat in front of a pregnant chav on a trip to luxor who chain smoked at every opportunity  I gave her daggers! There is NO escape! 
So back home to reality. No letter or message from the clinic...I suspect it will be bad news and they will not let us have the final ivf as I am 38 now (official cut off is 37.5). I have all the drugs....they will not get them back! 
Will call them on Monday along with CARE in Notts to get an appointment with the immunes Dr in approx 6 weeks. My consultant will tell me its a waste of money, so I'm going to ask him 'so after 7 mc's how do you suggest I hold onto a pregnancy, cross my fingers?' Will also point out the tlc he promised was not forth comming. 
So back to reality. I said we should book a 2 week holiday for next year, dh optimisticaly said we can't book too far in advance because we don't know were we will be (with tx/pregnancy). I am getting to the stage were I don't know how much more heartbreak I can take. We should have been on holiiday celebrating our 1st baby's 2nd birthday, but instead we celebrated another b-day childless, another year older and statistcally even further away from reaching our dream   This miscarriage has really floored me, maybe its because its number 7, maybe its because it was the 1st to last past 2 days in 2 years. 

Anyhow, picked up pupster this am and he gave us a v warm welcome. Have next week booked off work so will take hime for some long walks  (really need to shift some weights after this pg and the steroids been eating like a pig) 

Anna x


----------



## mag108

...had to leave the party early as poor DH has a bad cold poor thing!.....just bobbed on to say...

Hunyb: aah I am so chuffed for you! What a fantastic outcome, a smaller qty doesnt mean lesser quality! Love luck and penguins!

Anna: Welcome back: glad you sound like you have had a lovely time away. It is a b**** coming across all those bellies and babies...it really hurts after m/c, I too have found that unbearable!
And having had all that pain and upset repeat itself, I am so sorry hun it is so so tough.
Sorry to hear that the NHS funding has run out, but yes get those immunes tested. I dont know how CARE Nott compares to the others. It is really worth getting all the immunes you can done, you deserve answers. I have been reading the Dr Beer book and a lot of what's talked about makes complete sense...


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH  

hunyb - good luck again for this morning hun - you'll be PUPO very soon.            

Ally - hope your Dad had a comfortable night -                to him, you and all your family

AnnaSB - welcome back hun - we missed you      . So glad you were able to have a relax and snorkel, but so sorry about all the babies and preggers ladies       
I'm not surprised you are feeling         after what you've been through hun - it will take time. At least you've got next week for all those lovely walks and the opportunity for the wind to rustle your hair (if you like that sort of thing!!), with dear doggie. Hope the clinic play ball on Monday and that you get another tx. Thought it was really lovely that DH is so encouraging.   

Sarah - don't worry about missing the party - there's always next Friday    . Was the film good?   

Beachy - what a lovely relaxing day you had - that beef bourgy sound gorgeous - I hope that it was washed down with a nice glass of red wine    I think I'd better start nagging you like I did poor Kate to contact your GP about lack of AF - or have you already done that?     

Heapey - flotation tanks!!!         - hope RH misses that one, otherwise i think my water wings will be renamed        Have you worked out the logistics for tx with the ARGC - are you staying down in London?

Lainey hun - thanks so much for the twins piccy and congrats again - how's older DD coping with the new arrivals?     

Laura - I know where you mean - it's lovely - I stopped on the other side this time, but will explain why later - it really is a most fascinating boat trip with so much to see and do, and a real mix of the old houses and the new suspension bridges. How are those chiplets - is Beth teaching the other what to do with wine - I hope so        

Mag - sounds like you're getting out and about and having fun - well done - you deserve it and I am so impressed with how strong you have been through all of this - you are an amazing lady.           Lovely advice to Popsi     What is it with families and friends - just when you need the most support, they come out with the most thoughtless things imagineable. On another thread there is a lady who has just changed the name of their son, because friends and family were so negative about it             I wouldn't wish IF on my worst enemy, but it would be nice sometimes if those that don't suffer from it had an inkling of what sh*t it is. We love you, and whilst we can't help financially, we'll give you all the love and support you need.        

Having said that - I'm sure between us, and with AOC's help - we could write a book about the funny side of IF - I reckon we've got enough funny stories on here for a best seller - we could have different chapters on things like lady gardens, most embarrassing stories, scans, etc etc. , and then we'd all be able to afford loads of tx and immunes treatment - if Ben Elton can do it, why can't we - and then they would have to make the film so that would be more dosh - we could even get ladies that have suffered IF to offer to do if for free - I bet we could persuade them. 

Donkey -        I hate cleaning up after DIY - and yes, RH, I do occasionally!!!! Glad you are fully better although I hope that AF won't be that bad for you from now on. Only 3 weeks til half term.      

Steph - have pmd you hun  - thanks again for everything       

Nix - yes, you're right - too sneaky at times for my own good.        Mind you, it could have been worse, he could have supported Fenabache which is on the Asian side          Hope AF gets kinder very quickly.        How do you avoid hangovers  - you could make a fortune with that info!!!!   

Popsi - your evening sounds perfect to me hun - what more could a girl want - BBCiplayer isn't available abroad, so I've had to find other ways of seeing who was voted off SCD - I have to say, I'm surprised that the scores are so high for this early in the series - not sure I agree with that - unless they really were that good? Might it be worth doing a you know what??        I know exactly what you mean about the penguins - I always go for the red ones if I can - no idea why, I just do    

LV - sorry hun, I still haven't done a summary - I'll try and do one today and pm it to you.     

WW - thanks for your message hun - have replied           

Kate sweetie - you were very quiet yesterday  - are you OK hun        

          to LW, Sweetpea and cousin     

      and        to Mir, LJ, Almond,  Anne, AOC, CardiffLaura, Coco, Driver, Fishy, Jersey, Jo M, Likas,  Malini, Mary, Minnow, Missy, Nikki, Pix, Purple, Sam,  Swinny, Tamelia, Veda, Zuri and all the other lovely team PR ladies           

I'll post this now, and then tell you about yesterday so you ignore it if you want to.

Lots of love and         

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

OK  - MORE TURKISH RAMBLINGS - PLEASE FEEL FREE TO IGNORE!!!!

So yesterday as you know, I was planning another ferry ride to go up and down the Bosphorus. As there can be quite a queue for tickets, I decided to buy mine en route to the Jinny. I had just paid for my ticket and was in the process of putting my change back when I was approached by one of the many street sellers. He was selling necklaces and bracelets with the lucky eye on them for 2TLY. I told him that I didn't need luck as I was already lucky by being in his lovely country (meant sincerely, not tacky as it probably sounds!). Anyway, he was happy with that and backed off - just then, my coins from my purse decided to fall out onto the pavement which is weird as they are in a zipped bit that I hadn't opened.        Anyway, the kind man picked them up for me and gave me my 3 coins that I had dropped, at which point I threw caution to the wind, gave him 2 back and was given a lucky eye bracelet.

Now, I don't tend to believe in any of that but.......

I went to catch the tram and it was there as I got there.

Every time I wanted to cross a main road, the lights were red so I didn't have to wait!

After having had my jab, I decided I would take the bus to try to get the timetable. I sat and waited and a Turkish lady came and sat next to me - she spoke as much English as I speak Turkish - ie [email protected] all!!. She kept saying Eminonu and I kept saying Besiktas (an interesting conversation!!). Anyway, the bus came, but it wasn't in service at which point I decided to walk. It was on the walk down that I realised that that bus doesn't go to Besiktas, it goes to Eminonu.

When I got on the ferry I couldn't decide which side to sit on - still haven't got that sussed!! Anyway, I dithered so much that in the end there were no seats on either side. I them wandered to the back, was able to sit on the floor which was more comfy than the side seats and got a view of both sides.

Whilst we were going up the river, I was reading about all the different places in the rough guide. I then discovered that there was a beach at the penultimate stop and I has bought my swimming stuff with me just in case.

The beach was beautifully sandy, the water clean and not too cold and there was even a sun lounger. There was one other man there doing keep fit exercises and 4 men having a bar - b - que and three children playing - even when it rained it was still warm.

As I was waiting for the ferry on the way back I was given a fig by a nice elderly gentleman.

After I had had my 10pm jab and was coming back, it was clear that there was a bit of trouble following the footy match at Besiktas as there were police everywhere. Despite catching the tram very close to the stadium, I encountered no problems , although alot of the supporters were on the same Tram.

And finally, I didn't get lost or arrested     

Now, this may or may not be luck - I don't know but what I do know is that I'll be wearing my bracelet until OTD at least          

Can't decide what to do today - will go and be jabbed, come back here and potter for a bit and then decide.

I have my scan tomorrow and apart from a few twinges on the first 2 days, have felt nothing since, apart from being knackered (but this could be due to the early mornings). I am also still bleeding on day 5, which for me is very unusual. I'm not worried as there's nothing I can do about it, I'm just a bit impatient!!!!!

Over and out - I'll be back later     

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

RC    wow, that certainly sounds like a lukcy charm plus a very good day x

Dinner was lovely thanks, I'm just so tired..went to bed at 5-7 last night, not sure if I've got a bug as got a really sore throat too.

Already made an opa for my nurse at Gp's, she offered to do a series of hormone bloods so off to get them sorted next Friday, just wish I knew what was happening


----------



## Miranda7

We bought an eye, RC - did us no harm at all! It's still on my keyring in fact.

Beachey - which hormones? FSH and what else?


----------



## Rural Chick

Mir - oh that's such a good omen          

Beachy - glad you're able to get things tested hun     .

Well, I've just got absolutely soaked on the way back from the Jinny this morning - the main difference to England is that the rain is warm!!!! The taxis kept stopping to see if I wanted to get in - they are obviously not used to English nutters!!!!


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Mir- not sure really, the nurse just said if AF hadn't shown when I got back from holiday to go back and she'd run some bloods through...how are you and the Bobster?  Any joy on the house?

RC- cup of warm cocoa needed for you missy x


----------



## Rural Chick

Beachy - what a lovely idea - I think I shall go and do that now.   The rain is quite amazing at the moment - I hope they don't suffer flooding like they did a few weeks ago - I'm so glad I'm in the dry now. If I were at home now, I'd be lighting a fire as its one of those grey lazy Sundays - only thing missing is the fire (obviously!!!    ) and a big glass of wine - I'm sure my pineapple juice will taste just as nice         And it's midday here before anyone thinks I'd be drinking at 10!!!


----------



## Ourturn

Fogot  to say hi to Purps and Tracey...how could I!  

RC - the eye things sounds great! In egypt onme guy tried to sell us a glow in the dark fertility god, it basically had a very long and hard you no what!   

Mag - yup its tough isn't it  

Beachgirl - how was Marasalam? 

Morning Mir and anyone else who is around

x


----------



## Rural Chick

So the question has to be SB - did you buy it!!!              I like the idea of a glow in the dark one - saves all that groping around


----------



## beachgirl

Welcome back Anna

MArsa Alam was fantastic thanks, blue skies, warm days and nights and very relaxing...

Sent you a PM?

Did you buy the glow in the dark?


----------



## Rural Chick

Beachy hun - great minds, and all that (what's the betting SB says no, when we already know she really did!!!       )
Hope you feel better soon - sounds like you could do with a cocoa as well.


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks RC   just off for a lemsip


----------



## fluffy jumper

We had a hideous fertility symbol in our bedroom for about 2 years. Some friends insisted that it would work.  It was enormous wooden thing with horrible wiry hair that kept falling out.

RC.  I never believe in those things, but have still keep thinking about a friend's MIL who said she could see 'good news' for me, and I have a postcard of the Cerne Abas giant under my pillow!

I shouldn't be on here as we were meant to leave 10 mins ago to go to a friends for lunch.

Will do some more personals later.

xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

No didn't buy it...too embarassed! Should have done...need all the help we can get! 

Beach girl- just sent you a v long pm!

x


----------



## Rural Chick

traceymohair said:


> .....................with horrible wiry hair that kept falling out.


Very realistic then!!!!!


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

HunyB congratulations!!!!  Clever girl   What fab news. Wishing you lots and lots of luck for ET      

Sweetpea and cousin        

Welcome back AnnaSB, sounds like you had a wonderful break. sorry to hear you're so down now though. I feel you have come so far with your tx journey and I have such high hopes for your next cycle now you have a protocol for your immunes too. Please don't give up, you're so nearly there lovely and we'll help you every step   

LV, send Kate and me round to deal with her. You poor thing. I'm excited about your wedding plans though and can't wait to see what you have done with your house, will you post some piccies?

RC, don't catch a chill sweetheart. Rest up and fingers crossed for some follie growing action this afternoon for you    

Mags, really sorry about your family. I haven't told any of mine except for Dad and it seems he's finally coming round to how I might be feeling about the whole IF thing. Before he just wanted to know the vague practicalities of tx, finally this week he actually spoke compassionately about my feelings, it has taken about a year for that to happen. Please try to keep your chin up, you'll get there      Good luck with Dr G tomorrow  

Swinny, good luck tomorrow with Dr G, let us know how you're doing  

Tracey, have you had any more thoughts about your tx?

Morning Beachy, we have some sun up here, you must have too?  

Ally, I am so sorry to hear about your Dad, I pray he's ok and you too   

I'm off to mow the orchard if I can get the tractor started, the battery keeps leaking and corroding the contacts, I'm sending DP on ahead, later  

LW x x x


----------



## hunyb

Just lost a massive post....      .  Can't be coping with writing it all out again at the moment so will have to be selfish and post just my news.   

Got out of the bath this morning and (warning...TMI alert  ) thought AF had arrived (two rather large blood clots and some fresh red blood).  Since today is ET day I had a total meltdown and actually hyperventilated my way into a panic attack which I haven't done since I was about 15!  DH managed to put a lid on me and we drove to the clinic an hour b4 our apt convinced there was something wrong.  Doc simpy said "oh that's perfectly normal, its just an internal scab (eeeewww!) from where we did the egg collection ".........jeez, you could have warned me!    

Anyway, crisis averted we now have 2 grade 4 (the highest grade at leeds) embies on board  , one 4 cell and one 3 cell (which actually divided while we were there) so we're well chuffed with ourselves! Although DH doing the overprotective thing is sweet for now, I can see how it will become quite annoying after a while!   Come on salt n' pepper!    

Hope everyone is having a relaxing sunday afternoon eating roast dinner and slumped in front of the tv!

xx


----------



## beachgirl

Hunyb congratulations on being PUPO, come on Salt and Pepper      

LW- yes we have sun now, although it's very windy,every time I sweep up more leaves fall...


----------



## Han72

Yaaaaay hunyb! Sending  to Salt and Pepper    Sorry you had such a horrible fright this morning but I'm just pleased it turned out to be nothing to worry about! 



Rural Chick said:


> traceymohair said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....................with horrible wiry hair that kept falling out.
> 
> 
> 
> Very realistic then!!!!!
Click to expand...

    Your lucky charm seems to be working well so far, long may it last!!!!

Hiya Tracey  - enjoy your lunch hon! I've always said the best Sunday lunch is one that someone else has cooked 

Dinna    - the anniversaries are always tough honey  Sending you and DH     that you can't have a holibob next year because you'll be preg/holding your baby!    

Hey Beachy - glad you enjoyed your hols hon! Sorry AF is still playing silly buggers  Really hope you can get some answers from this bloodtest honey    

Love to all!!
xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Nix. How are you?  Havne't had the chance to speak for ages...x


----------



## Rural Chick

Hurray  - another PUPO PR - congrats hunyb            and sending you loads of                  

Wish there was a 2 fingered wave smilie for that horrid nurse      

         to Mir, Beachy, AnnaSB, Tracey, Nix
            to LW, Sweetpea and cousin
        to RH and       to everyone    

Well, it's been typical English summer weather here today - very wet, yet warm - have spent the last couple of hours curled up on the sofa watching the Green Mile      

My resturant (aka kebap cart round the corner!!) is shut tonight - because of the footy              ) so will have to travel further afield - hope it's stopped raining by then and for when I have to go for my 10pm jab. Am beginning to get excited/nervous about scan tomorrow.       

Love to you all

**** sy xxxx


----------



## Han72

Hiya Beachster - I'm ok, just waiting for the next round of IVF as usual   This appears to have been the story of my life over the last 3 years!  We should be good to go at the end of the month tho   

RC - happy foraging for dindins tonight!  Really hope all goes well for the scan tomoz hon!    

xxx


----------



## popsi

just a quick one as mega busy making wedding invitations  

nix.. hope AF is not to bad now honey.. wow did not know you were having tx so soon ..    

beachgirl.. hope the doctors have some answers sweetie xx

RC.. hope you find another 1st class restaurant now yours has the cheek to close for the night  .. HUUUUGGGEEEE amounts of luck for tomorrows scan honey xxx RH.. hope your ok too  

Hunyb... hey PUPO lady.. you take advantage of the pampering its good for you xx 

kate.. hope your ok sweets and your having a good weekend x

anneofC.. welcome home we have missed you loads xx

mags, malini, tracey, mir, laura, pix, purs, LJ, and all you other inspirational ladies out there your always in my thoughts xx

right.. work to do.. still no sign of AF.. day 32 now   .. will see how this week progresses as to next plan of action lol x


----------



## LV.

Hello lovely ladies!

hunyB - whoop whoop! Congrats PUPO lady! lots of sticky stuff xxx

Anna - welcome home, sounds like you had an amazing time hun. 

RC - goo dluck for your scan tomorrow chicka

LW - I'll have to send you some pics as if I put them on ** I'll have half of my work looking in at my house which makes me feel a bit weird

Ally - hope you have some good news babe

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies

We did some painting today and one of the naughty kittens ran straight through the paint tray and then went scooting all around the living room! We now have paint paw prints all over the carpet. Good job we're replacing it so no harm done. Funniest was her face when we had to bath her in the kitchen sink - there's nothing more pathetic looking than a wet cat, bless her.

DP is really nervous about his reversal tomorrow, he keeps saying things about the anaesthetic going wrong, or if he has to stay in over night and it's freaking me out. I keep reassuring him that it will all be fine, but inside I'm panicking! Last time it took 4 hours to do which is a long time to be under. Ho hum, sure he'll be just fine, just another thing to get worried about, eh?

Right best get the dishes done

LadyV xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Lady V -               for DH and you tomorrow hun - loving the story about your little kitten.      - I've pm'd you the summary twice - I sent it to WW to start with and then quoted it and then RH skyped me in the middle and I lost the plot        - but hopefully you've got some bits now.

Popsi and Nix - will let you know how the restuarant hunt goes - decided that if I was going to get wet, it may as well only be the once!!!

Ladies - thank you so much for all you good wishes for tomorrow - they are so much appreciated. As you know, RH and I are going for the no tell principle to our child about DE at the moment, so won't really be able to let on - I would love to but I can understand that I've got to keep stum.      

Off to be stabbed!!!!!

     

Love **** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

HunyB - yay PUPO lady!!! wishing you lots and lots of luck and hope the  doesn't drive you too mad! 

RC - good luck for scan tomorrow!    also - do they have you on Letrazole? that can make you bleed on for a few days  If your lining is on thin side tomorrow ask if they can plump it up with some oestrogen patches (think Laura did this).

Gotta go - V making major grumbly noises!  bye for now!


----------



## Ourturn

Hunyb - congrats on the great embies and being pupo!  

RC - good luck for the scan    

LadyV - good luck for dh's op tomorrow     What a naughty kitty  

Nix - thanks hun  

DH been called into work, pupster is snoozing on my lap..he's getting so big..32 kilos and not fully grown yet! 

Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Evening Ladies

Just got back from 3 day v intense management training course followed by bonkers wkend - liver is looking for a transplant  - will try and catch up with everyones news but Im so slow at keeping up !!

Sending loads of love n sticky vibes

Jerseyspuds
xxxxxx


----------



## AoC

jerseyspuds said:


> liver is looking for a transplant


I am now consumed by envy... I want a freaking drink! And those who really know me know how strange it is to hear me say that... ggg

RC, best of luck tomorrow, my ****-wiggling friend. Loving your exploits. The taxi/football thing may HAVE to make it into a book..... 

Mags 

LadyV -  for tomorrow.  I'm sure he'll be fine - but you can't deny a man his moment of health-induced terror! LOL at kitten-daVinci!

Huny, you totally rock!


----------



## Donkey

Good luck for the scan tomorrow RC  

Hunyb look after yourself PUPO lady  

Lv your kitten is a little minx  

Pixie sorry i got it wrong about the drugs, I've learned something new    Well done on handing in your notice, hope your boss isn;t too mean.  

I hope AF isn't treating you too badly.

Just sat down after roast chicken and a busy day at the allotment, we had a massive bonfire!! 

Love to you all...not lomg til our christmas party  

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Steph hun - I'm on Lucrin and Merional - I have no idea if its the same as Letrazole. I have already asked for something for my lining - when I was at the ARGC I was on 4 lots of 25mg Viagra a day for 12 days and it still only got to 7.2mm - I've compared notes with LW and should be OK if I start on the patches tomorrow. Thanks to you, AnnaSB, AOC and Donkey for your best wishes. 

Popsi and Nix - I went for the veggie option tonight as I'm having tuna at lunchtime so am getting lots of fish - corn on the cob and a cheese and potato pancake type thing which probably sounds disgusting, but tastes delicious!!!!

LV - thanks for your pm hun - it was my pleasure      

Right, am off to bedy byes, so night night, sleep tight everyone.       

Lots of love and           to us all.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Hello Sausage     - I have a bottle of no alcohol becks in case of emergency  - virtually sending it to you now with loads of     

Lady Verte -   - good luck for tomorrow xxxx

Huny B - congrats on being PUPO   

Helloooo to Nix Anna Slycett Lightweight Sobroody Beachy Donkey Rural Chick and all the 'girls' xxx

Ere wot has that muppet Louis done by allowing those twin tw*ts through ?? !!!

Loads of Love
Jerseyspuds
xxxxx


----------



## LV.

Louis is a god damn idiot, those boys are vile!!! 

xx


----------



## Ourturn

Oh no they are rubbish...Louis probably fancies them! Have got x4 xfactors to catch up on. 
Catching up on Stricty at the mo as dh is out

x


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies - all this talk of the X-factor and Strictly makes me      - did you know you can't get BBC iplayer abroad - I didn't, which is probably just as well. Louis is a total [email protected] so that doesn't surprise me - I bet they're OK looking though, aren't they?

RH - I haven't forgotten you      I just know that you have to suffer X-factor and Strictly - although thanks for letting me know who went out on SCD  - were Ola and Lilia wearing no clothes again      


LV - good luck to DH today        

AOC - good luck for starting stimming today       

I'm sure someone is seeing Dr G today, or have I made that up - is it you Mag? Anyway,           to you    

WW - will be in touch later hun   

              to LW, Sweepea and cousin and hunyb.

Jersey - hi hun - loved the idea of sending sausage the beer     . Do they do courses on tact and diplomacy where you went - we know a few nurses that could do with going on them.       

     to Ally, Almond,  Anne, AOC,  CardiffLaura, Coco, Donkey, Driver, Fishy, Heapey, Jo M, Kate, Lainey, Laura, Likas, LJ,  Malini, Mary, Minnow, Mir, Missy, Nikki, Nix, Pix, Popsi, Purple, Sam, Sarah , Steph,  Swinny, Tamelia, Veda, Zuri and all the lovely Team PR ladies         

Will be back later.      

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

just a quick one to wish RC good luck for your scan sweetie xx

hope everyone has a nice day, why do Mondays come round so fast hey x


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - good luck with your scan, will be thinking of you today    

 to all our PUPO ladies, it's time for a change of luck on here, come on they say good things come in 3's so lets all wish for 3 BFP's    

LV - Good luck to you and DH today    

Swinny - Think you are off to see Dr G today, hope it all goes OK


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

RC - good luck with the scan today. I've been following your exploits when I can and have been LOVING the updates from Istanbul!

Love to you all. xxxxxx


----------



## marymoonpie

Morning ladies,

Just wanted to say good luck to RC for your scan today. That first scan is so nervewracking  

Also  to our PUPO ladies   Looking forward to reading some good news - we are definitely due some.

Please can I also ask you lovely ladies for some advice. ome of you ladies seem to use the digital ovulation test. Can you reccomend a good one? I am also a bit confused as you still seem to need sticks   , does it work out cheaper than buying the stick tests? 

Thanks

Mary x


----------



## laurab

Morning girls. XX


----------



## Sammeee

Hi everyone...... 

Flying visit from me im afraid so dont have time to read back on all posts, but will try catch up later Xx

HunnyB.... Woweee 4 Eggs and 2 Fert .... Did u say to the idiot nurse,"thankgod i didnt listen to ur very hurtfull and un-=encouraging words".... Enjoy being PUPO Xxxx    

RC... Ah thanks for offering to meet me in London, thats so so sweet, made me cry ... Im going to see what is offered and suggested at my reveiw on Wednesday first off, then im going to see if my GP will order my Level 1 tests, and then probably will speak to Dr G about the rest, aparently i can send him my bloods via royal mail.... Anyways, Good Luck for Today an il catch up with ya later XX

LadyV....  .... Hope all goes well for ur DH.... X

Right gotta move it so,   to everyone else, hope u all had a lovely weekend XX


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies and RH     

Firstly, thanks for all your good wishes - they mean alot     had my scan this morning and between us we have a good number of follies and it looks like EC will be early next week , so I'm really happy as I've never got this far before.       I am on the estrafem tablets to build my lining up which is what I expected, and may also go onto patches as well when I have my next scan on Wednesday. I am so impressed with Dr.Munip - he explains everything so well and is a real sweetie - Romina is also brilliant at explaining all the different drugs and when to take them - and at getting into my estrafem tablets for me!!  

It's still showery here so I'm off to the grand bazaar as it makes sense to be inside. I expect I shall do a bit of present buying whilst I'm there.      

Thanks again for all your support - it really does mean so much.    

See you later.        

Love and         

**** sy **** sy xxx


----------



## Han72

Yaay! What are you going to buy me.... 

Mornin' all! 

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning Nix!


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix - it has to be a hat, surely                
Jo - great to see you again hun   
      Popsi and Driver
Right, I really am going now     
**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Han72

Oops RC - I am a muppet, totally forgot to say how pleased I am that the scans went well   Sorry was too busy thinking about the lovely pressie you're going to buy me     Ha! Yes a hat would be good, if not a paper bag would do quite well, one big enough to cover my entire head please as my skin has decided to go al [email protected]   

Hewo Jo   - how are ya hon?!  BTW I keep meaning to ask, what make is your doggie? I love that profile pic, so cute! 

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Nixf01 said:


> Hewo Jo  - how are ya hon?! BTW I keep meaning to ask, what make is your doggie? I love that profile pic, so cute!
> xxx


She's an English Springer Spaniel Nix. She is gorgeous. We have her brother as well, but he was born deaf so is 'special needs'.     It's manic in our house as you can imagine.

jo x


----------



## Han72

She's sooo cute!  Special needs indeed!     I really really really want a dog but DH, understandably ans sensibly, wants to wait until we get a house.  And he wants 2 not one so they can keep eachother company during the day which means it's def not a good idea as long as we're in a flat


----------



## purple72

Afternoon ladies, I've been without my comp all weekend as DH had to practice for his driving theory test which he passed this morning!!!

So some catch ups

Huny B, Fab fertilisation and great embie quality hunny! Congrats on being PUPO!! And thank you for the PM's I REALLY appreciate them and you're spot on!

**** y good news about the scans, and I'm still hooked on your travel diary!

Ally sweety, so sorry to hear about your daddy!    

Hello hello hello to everyone else

Big hugs to you all

Love Sx


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

Hunyb – Congratulations on being PUPO! Well done you! Sending you lots of sticky vibes.  

Nix – Thanks for the info hon. I bought 2 months supply of Clax & Prednisolone this weekend so I shall be starting soon!   Do you know if Clax is done from belly like IVF injections? Dr G hasn't explained anything!! Grrr.. 
It’s not long before you start again then, how do you feel about it? 

LV: I can’t believe you are still suffering from your DH’s ex wife! She sounds like a real psycho!  

Anna: Welcome back honey.   What a lovely holiday and I can't belive you met Anne in Egypt!    I hope your clinic lets you have another free IVF.   

RC: Really happy to hear your news. It sounds like the lucky eye worked for you!  

Swinny/Mag: Hope your appointments went well with Dr Gorgy today.

Purps/Driver/Heapey/Jo/Popsi/Steph/Sammee/LauraB and everyone else I've missed    

I’ve had an email from our lovely Ally. His dad can wiggle his toes and fingers on his right hand side but still can't walk. They won’t know much until they see the consultant again which she says may not be until tomorrow. She says she is trying to make sure the business is OK whilst he gets better. Sending her lots of     & her  dad   

I’m not feeling great!   It might be because of the the current atmosphere at my work place but I’m feeling very lonely!    Day 35 for me today and there is no sign of AF and I keep getting hot flushes. Maybe that’s it!!   

Pix xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Pix   Have you done a pg test just in case? I am sure its not it!  

RC - glad the scans went well 

Nix  

Called my clinic today. Our 'case' is on the desk on the manager who has just gotten back from leave. BUT apparantely there is a nurse who is is part of the decision making process (why?!!!!!!!!!!) and she's on leave for 2 weeks. So may not hear for a while. The nurse is the one who treated me like a neurotic child...great! I am not hopefull. If they say no to the final try they are not getting their drugs back! 

Going to call Care notts tomorrow and see about getting an appointment with Dr George in 5 weeks time....dh is undecided because the nhs consultant thinks immune testing is a waste of money. DH says he needs to know more so I've told him to read the Dr Beer book. 

Everything feels like such an up hill battle at the mo. Should go and see the counsellor, but worried what I tell her might get back to the unit and she might recommend against IVF because I'm feeling so down...but the thought of doing nothing is even worse if you know what I mean?

Anna x


----------



## mag108

hi all, in london, in hotel, in bed. Walked the legs off ourselves today. Dr g appt; ran into lovely sarah and paul there... Lovely.... Found the appt a bit disappointing, communication both sides difficult. His plan; bloods for immunes (with him}, hysteroscopy, and karotying. (Nhs}. Glad I had at least done research before I went...  I just felt no positively from him... Dh liked him though, and that is a help. 

Will have a proper catch up tomorrow when I get back Xxx


----------



## LV.

Anna - I'm sure counselling has to be confidential chicka?

Pix - don't be lonely honey, we are all here! My cycles have fallen out of kilter or late so I know how you're feeling honey so big, big hugs but sure it's probably stress to blame. 

Mags - hope you're enjoying London, sounds like they are busy busy bees down there

We arrived at the hospital at 7am, he went down to theatre at lunch and still isn't back yet. I was freaking out for a bit as nobody knew if he was out or not but heard about an hour ago that he's in recovery and still asleep. Not heard if they managed any re-plumbing yet, fingers crossed! Looks like he will be in overnight if they managed to re-tie him, if not he can go home. Didn't think I would ever be wishing him an overnight stay in hospital!

Wish he would hurry up, I have a numb bum and have eaten too many sherbet limes!

LadyV xx


----------



## H&amp;P

LV - that was a eally long wait for news, I would have been pulling my hair out (and I ain't got much to start with  ), hope everything went well and you get the results you hope for.    

Pix -   don't ever feel lonely, you have my mobby number and can call anytime, I am sure this is not it  

Mag - I am sorry you didn't quite get what you were looking for today, do you have dates for your tests with him?

Anna - can't believe they are still keeping you hanging on, I am also just starting to investigate Care Notts (thinking about goign to their Nov open evening)

Swinny - hope everything went Ok for you and Paul.

Anne G - Just in case you are reading and trying to catch, I know you aren't due back til tomorrow, but hope you had a fantastic holiday  

Nix -  

Kate - How's the job? Apart from the fact it is messing with your FF time  

WW -   Hope you are Ok.

Sweetpea - how's the 2WW and your cousin coping?

LW - how's your 2WW going, are you going mad yet?

Purps - Good to see you on here  

RC - what ya bought  

Mary - I also use the CBFM which is the digital more expensive one to start with but if you are going to be using it a while then it doesn't work out too bad, there is a cheap website somewhere that I think was cheaper than amazon when I bought mine send me a PM if you want me to dig out the link.

Donkey, Popsi, AOC, Malini, Ally, Steph, Jo, Sameee, laura and all the other lovely ladies (sorry if I've missed you personally gotta scoot as at work and gotta get home)


----------



## Jumanji

SobroodyAnna - I am glad you had a nice break but I am so sorry you are feeling so low; sometimes it can happen when you get back from somewhere nice.  I am pleased you are investigating immunes further.  As I have said before I think it is definitely worthwhile for you.  There must be some reason why you can get pregnant fairly easily but not stay pregnant and saying this is not worth looking into after 7 miscarriages is just absurd.  It is something you should do.  Please do not think that 38 is somehow the end of the road.  It really isn't and you have already proved recently that you are still fertile and can get pregnant naturally.  I cannot pretend to know how 7 miscarriages will make you feel but I realise that it must be devastating and I am so sorry for your pain.  I really hope that the immunes can give you some answers.

HunyB - congratulations on being PUPO!!  As Miranda says you are mirroring her cycle so you let us hope you mirror the result too!  Two top quality embies in there is great - worked for my sister! 

Nix - I thought you'd spoken to Zita but I didn't know she had backed the no career and rigid diet as being entirely reasonable!!  It is odd though because Jane Knight and Melanie were not like that at all.  Maybe I got away with more on the diet suggestions cos my body fat was so low that they weren't going to tell me to cut things out too much!  I remember the article when she went on about telling her 23 year old daughter not to leave children to late and I had to laugh imagining the poor girl introducing boyfriends to her mum!!  Can you imagine some 23 year old chap being quizzed by Zita as to whether he drank too much and when he was considering children?  I stand by saying that many of the staff are fabulous and the clinic is very caring and has some great ideas.  But there is no doubt that Zita has some personal blind spots!  Sorry your AF is such a monster this month!

LV - I really hope DP is ok and has to stay overnight!!  The cat incident sounds funny. We had to give Posy a bath once.  She and Tiddles were learning to "go" outside and Posy couldn't work out where the litter box had gone and didn't know where to go (she was never the brightest - we should have known she'd be hopeless with kittens!).  Anyway, she did a poo down herself and we had to give her a bath!  The expression on her little kitty face… I am sure you cat was the same!

Driver - hope you are doing ok; I know there are going to be some down moments just now.

Veda - sounds like your clinic has a sensible approach to tests.  We have a lot of ladies here being asked to have their AMH re-tested when any change would make no difference to their tx plan.  I am glad your clinic is optimistic for you.  Given how negative most fertility docs are, I think this should make you feel good!!  

Heapey -  I am really glad you had a productive meeting with ARGC and that your immunes (in this area at least!!) are ok. It is great that you are with a clinic that isn't just honing in on your low AMH (which there could be loads of reasons for - it is still a new test!).  You have good FSH, regular AF and no immune issues.  I'd say you have a lot going for you!    

Purple - I always find it totally bizarre too when people my age are grandparents!!  So does this make you a half-great Aunt??  Unfortunately, I do tend to agree with you about the past.  There comes a point where you have to stop blaming it.  I am glad you are meeting him on 22nd but I hope he doesn't expect his new half-sister to sort his life out.  That is not your job!

RC - Your updates are always such a lovely lovely read.  I am so pleased you have a good number of follies.

AnnaofC - really sorry you can't make the Christmas bash; you will be very much missed.  I am glad the counsellor helped.  Please do not think that feeling negative will somehow sabotage your chances. It won't!

Sammee - I am so sorry you are feeling low.  I know that many ladies here will totally empathise with the pain of a BFN.  Just try to give yourself treats for now and be kind to yourself.  It is very natural to feel sad at this time.  I hope Wednesday goes well for you and you get some good advice about your next steps.

LW - PUPO lady!  I hope you are doing ok.  How wonderful to have an orchard!!        

Pixie - I am sorry to hear you have immune issues but at least you know and they can start doing something about it.  I really hope this gives ttc naturally a boost for you.  I would defintiely ask if you are uncertain why your only slightly raised levels warrant so many tablets.  Dr. Gorgy will definitely be able to answer!  with AF, I assume you have tested but please don't worry!  EVERYONE gets the odd "off" cycle and it doesn't mean it is "it".  Sorry you are feeling a bit low and lonely but please don't think that one odd cycle is indicative of anything sinister!  

Popsi - you just never know….

Sarahev - hello!

Beachy - hi there! How was the mani and pedi?  Sorry things are still a bit off with AF.  I am glad you are can get some tests done.

Ally - still thinking of you and your family and hoping there is some good news about your dad soon.

Lainey - I am loving the pics of your 2 little girls!

Steph - I love vivvy's latest pic too; she is just the prettiest little girl!

Mags - sorry you are having somewhat mixed family support; defintiely stand your ground over the right course of action for you in this tough situation.  I am also sorry you didn't gel well with Dr. Gorgy.  Do bear in mind that you are likely to have felt very emotional and may have just expected more of the warm fuzzies.  If your DH liked him then I think that is good.  Sometimes one appointment isn't enough to get the communcation quite right cos you are still getting to know him and him you. 

Donkey - hope you are doing well!
      
Miranda - hi there!

LauraB - hello!

Tracey - good to see you!

Jerseyspuds - I hope the training course was good!!

Swinny - hope your visit to Dr. G went ok.

JoM - hi there!

Marymoopie - I can't help you on the fertility monitor thing but it looks like some others have!  Hello to you anyway!

Kate - hello!

Anne g - you back yet?

love to everyone I have missed!


----------



## shortie66

Helloooooooooooooooo    

Contrary to rumours i havde not disappeared off the face of the earth i am still here.

Day 56 still no af tho    Am looking for another job still, closer to home and more money and have applied for one 2nite.  Long story but my boss is a complete c.o.c.k as he has been saying all day from 9.00am "i have lots to teach you today kate" and finally turned up at my desk at 3.30 (after booking the day in the office specifically to train me) Half way through that supposed training he fcuks off messing with the window board and gets me helping him.  We finish our "training" at 5.25 and i finally get home at 6pm.  Not impressed with his so called training tbh he flies through it that f-in fast that u dont get time to take it in or even make notes   Needles to say im right fcuked off and on the beer   

**** y glad the scan went went hunny    

Hello everyone hope ur all ok      i am missing being a part of this thread at the mo sooooo much but i am just so knackered and working with that c.o.c.k isnt helping.  Hope i can find a new one soon


----------



## Spuds

Just a quickie as its the right time of the month - oo er Mrs - too much information  ha ha ha - just noticed my own double entendre thing 

Just wanted to send Rural Chick a massive   and   - great news xxxx PS yes the nurses could have done with this course  

Hellllloooooo Slycet    

LV - hope it went well

Hi Little Jenny xxx

The owner of the Springer - I think its Jo - I really wanna dog nap that one - gorgeous !! xx

Hello to Nix Sausage Anna and all the mob 

Love to all - gotta dash


----------



## Rural Hick

Hello Ladies

Been away from here for a while so have been reading to catch up on RC's adventures (the bits I don't get by phone - ie all the juicy stuff ) and on the other news.

Congrats to the PUPO's and  for you and your embies   .

Pixie - keep the faith, it is often darkest just before the dawn.   

LV - Manly  (keeping well away from certain areas) at the thoughts of a reversal - particularly after a four hour first op - hope it goes well.  (the nearest that I can find to an eye-watering smiley)

RC - congratulations - I knew you could.        Keep growing away and keep safe.      

RH

PS OT I know, but best bit of TV in a long time - TV expert zoologist Mark Carwardine having his head  by a flightless parrot -the Kakapo (I kid you not ) on "Last chance to see" last night.        Best thing was that as it was an endangered species and he was on camera he didn't hit it to get it off. If you didn't see it;

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8281382.stm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LV.

Ello lovely ladies

thank you for your lovely wishes, I'm on my way home after a 13 hour day at the hospital absolutely knackered but very smiley as they managed to reconnect 1 side, woo hoo! There is still a risk it could scar and block up and that his immune system will attack the 'new' spermies but hurdle one is cleared, raaaaaaa!!!!!

Sorry for no persos but I'm walking dead, been up since 4.30am


LadyV xxx


----------



## popsi

just a quick post to say well done to RC and of course RH ... xx

lv.. great news the op went well xx

kate.. sorry your boss is a c.o.c.k honey xx

much love to everyone else, sorry  no more personals you know i love you all . . . going to have a piece of chocolate, glass of milk then early night xx

still no sign of AF if nothing by Thursday will POAS ! but dont hold out any hope xx


----------



## Donkey

Well done RC great news!!  

LV fab news for you too, hope dh recovers well.  

Pix   

Can't type very well I have a large ginger fluffy cat lying on my arm and the keyboard.

Lots of love xx


----------



## beachgirl

Just a flying good night from me, been out for a lovely meal with DH and off to bed as up for work at silly o'clock...love to you all x


----------



## AoC

Sorry about the cockerel boss, Kate.  

RC, go you!  You're doing really, well, so pleased to see that.  

Anna SB      

Quick update - able to start next round of tx today, yay!  LP, starting with 450 menopur.  Downregging with buserelin jabs, rather than nasal spray to see if htat helps avoid headaches.  First jab in five minutes!  Really happy with clinic, plan, and treatment so far.

Here we go again. You know what?  Right now, I really feel like we can DO this.


----------



## fluffy jumper

DH got the keys to the toy shop so the next three weeks will be manic so might not be on ff very often - unless I can find the time while I am at work  

Pixie.  Sorry you are feeling so low.  It must be horrible at work if the atmosphere is bad.  On the immunes, at least you have something to deal with now. Is MTHFR easy to treat, I think it is.  When do you think you will have another tx.

Hunyb.  Well done.

LV.  I'm glad DP's op seems to have gone well.

Anna. Well done on starting your tx - you are sounding much more positive.

RC and RH, great news that you have a good number of follies.  RC I am looking forward to reading your next installment.
When will the two of you be reunited?
RH. Thanks for putting that video up.  I used to work with Mark Cawardine many many years ago at WWF.

Kate.  Your boss sounds similar to one DH had when he worked for Everest.  I hope you find something else soon.

LW.  How are you coping on the 2ww. 
And you sweatpea.

Even though I am not on here as often as I would like I am thinking about you all.

xxx


----------



## Han72

Hi all!

Sausage - that's fab news hon! Good luck lovey 

LV - Yaaay hon! Hope DH recovers ok 

Hi Kate - sorry your boss is being a kn0b!

Popsi - sorry af is playing silly buggers  What day are you now hon?

Hiya Heapey - should start on next day 1  I've got all my meds and am now wishing the month away cos I'm only on day 3 of my current cycle now 

Hi Beachy - glad you had a nice evening!



Rural Hick said:


> PS OT I know, but best bit of TV in a long time - TV expert zoologist Mark Carwardine having his head  by a flightless parrot -the Kakapo (I kid you not ) on "Last chance to see" last night.        Best thing was that as it was an endangered species and he was on camera he didn't hit it to get it off. If you didn't see it;
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8281382.stm


   Cheers for that RH!

Pix - yup, Clex can be injected in the belly but WATCH OUT for bruising! I recommend
1 -don't pinch the skin first
2 - don't press the syringe too hard against the skin
3 - don't rub it afterwards
Oh and you don't have to get rid of air bubbles before jabbing. All the best hon 

Dinna - (Anna SB!)    

Love to all, sorry no more persos but it's late and my eyes are starting to cross!

xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Thanks my lovelies   

Tracey: I hate being at work at the moment. I keep getting suspicious looks from bosses   If you don't trust me put me on gardening leave!! They broke my news to the team today and I can't tell you how bitter they were about it! I even heard them bit.ching about the company I'll be working for. I told them today that my last day will be 27th Oct, can't wait for it to be over now.  

Nix: Thanks mate! The lady at the chemist said to me that if I don't know what i am doing I should seek for professional help. She said if you use the same area over and over again it can produce fatty deposits!   That's what happened to my belly after my last IVF cycle then!  

Driver:    Thanks hon. 

LV:  Wishing your hubby a speedy recovery.   

Mag: I know what you mean about Dr G. If I'd known any other immunes doctor I wouldn't bother going to him to be honest. He is never on time for appointments I end up waiting for at least half an hour every time I go there and I get in trouble with work cos I use my lunch break for the appointments   He then uses too many medical terms assumes we'd all know what those terms mean!   I ask questions and never get straight answers and so on... 

AnnaofC: Good luck!      

Kate:   to your boss!

LJ: Thanks for being so lovely as usual.   

AnnaS:   how laidback is NHS? I can't believe they are waiting for a nurse to come back from her hols to make a decision! Are they mad?   Sorry hon.   

Right DH is calling to bed (to sleep) I hope!   ) 

Night night all.

Pix xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

traceymohair said:


> DH got the keys to the toy shop


Brilliiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant!!! Doesn't that sentence just sound fabulous? Wishing us all the keys to the toy shop...   

Yes, thanks Tracey, already feeling loads more positive. Although I don't HAVE to! 

OMG, Pix, can't believe they're being *****y about it  I'm lucky in that I've never worked anywhere that weren't actively supportive about people moving on up... to the extent of wishing you luck for interviews, and throwing you a party if you succeeded! Frankly, I think any other sort of behaviour just... diminishes them. Their loss. Their karma.  Not long now!


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Yay Tracey, that's so exciting! Will you have a launch day? Please can we all come?     

Pixie nohut, what a bunch of losers. They are all so jealous that you are moving onwards and upwards that the best they can do is criticise your new company. Well you are about to start a very exciting and new chapter of your life and you have so much you can look forward to. The best way of getting at your soon to be ex-colleagues is to be really happy and smiley and polite to everyone, they'll be so green and it is how they will all remember you.  Write a little post-it note and stick it on your desk reminding you of how many days you have left in your stinky job so when things are getting you down, you can get all excited and happy thoughts reading it and counting down the days.         

AnnaSausage, I was thinking of you last night and was getting ready to practice sad eyes but now you've posted, and it's excellent news. I really excited for you too. It must be time for our luck to change in team PR with a run of BFPs.

LV, morning gorgeous, hope you had sweet dreams and DH can come home today    

Driver, you are amazingly strong. You have picked yourself up so quickly and have a plan of action which is most impressive after such a setback. You will make such a fantastic mummy soon.   

AnnaSB, what a complete farce of an NHS, it makes me so cross that one person has so much 'power' to dictate a major outcome of someones life like this.  

Kate, we're really missing you anyway, and to make matters worse, you're having a horrid time and your boss is an idiot. Please don't let him get to you and well done on the job app lovely  

Mags and Swinny   for some answers  

Nix, ooh, very exciting, come on follies, start rounding yourselves up for next month, the best ones first please, no pushing  

Sweetpea and cousin     

Popsi, come on AF, don't be shy, you can come out now.  

RC    for your next follie scan, come on follies      

Hello Jerseyspuds lovely, hope you've had a busy night mrs      

Donkey, how lovely to have a furry hot water bottle keeping you warm at your computer. Do you have any plans for another tx?

Purple, it's such an amazing situation you're in. Perhaps you could keep a diary of your thoughts an emotions to look back on? 

HunyB, sticky vibes PUPO lday       Hope you're keeping your feet up.

Wingwing and Malini, where are you lovelies?  

Jo, please can I babysit your newly adopted springer when you go away  

Ally, sending you love and hugs for you and your family  

Hi LJ  lovely 

Hello to everyone else  

All is well here. Got quite a lot of distraction with the multitask boys here today finishing the kitchen fitting and putting on skirting and window sills. Hopefully they'll have time to start the wallpapering today too in the new office as our old office needs to be vacated tomorrow for the builder to come back and plumb in the washer and drier, it's going to be the utility room from tomorrow. The machines are currently out in the barn. The problem is, I can't lift anything at the moment and I feel very frustrated. Oops, the multitask boys have just had a domestic and one of them has just walked out. Damn, I wanted them to move the piano back into the new office before they went tonight. It's too heavy for DP and one other to move. Pants. I'm hoping by the end of the week all the builders will be out and we can then do what's left (decorating, carpeting and furnishing) in our own time. 

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Züri

hi all! hope you are all well!

Sorry girls i have bee crap at keeping in touch and don't have time to read back fro the past week, have i missed any major news? since about Wed last week! if so fill me in 

I know I am a lazy @rse 

Not much to report here, just had my 2 best friends over for the weekend and wow was it erm messy! and I have just booked flights to go and meet my husband in Chicago for 6 nights while he's there on business, I go next thurs! eek! can't wait - shops here I come

Anyway that's all from me

fill me in on everything 

xxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Pix - when I left my last job I had some people at my old firm slating my new one, my new role and even my new boss personally.  It was just a campaign to get me to stay but it really made me feel unnerved at the time.  Luckily it only lasted a month or so of my 3 month notice period.  My new job has been great and I am so glad I didn't let this get to me.  Definitely stick to your guns - you are doing the right thing!  It is hard though - not to mention unprofessional!  Hang in there - at least you don't have a long notice period!  thanks for updating us on Ally's dad.  Our thoughts go out to her family.

JoM - I love that you have a special needs dog!  My old doggie Josie was a special needs rescue and she was perfect!

Kate - I am so sorry your boss is such a nightmare!  Hope Af appears soon - you have definitely tested a few times right?

Jerseyspuds - hello!

LV - great news on the op!!  that is brilliant; I am so pleased!

Heapey - DP sees the physiotherapist today; he even went to a "yoga for a healthy back" class on Sunday. I don't think he especially enjoyed it but he did go so I think he is taking this seriously!  Thanks for asking about him.  

Popsi - as I said, you never know….

Donkey - the large fluffy ginger one sounds adorable!

Beachy - I am glad you had a nice meal out.

AnnaofC - I am pleased you are feeling positive about treatment.

Tracey - brilliant news on the keys to the toyshop!

Mag - note what Pix says about Dr. G; remember some really good docs are just not the best at communication; it still means your actual treatment will be top notch - you just won't get the warm fuzzies from your consultations!

LW - sounds fun watching the disputes of the multitask boys! 

Zuri- Chicago is a lovely place; you'll have a great time!

Love to everyone else and special love to our PUPO ladies - HunyB, LW and Sweetpea!  We really could do with a change of luck here at Team PR so here's hoping for 3 lovely BFPs! 

Emily's ring arrived!  It is really lovely and I am so pleased with it!  It's a good chunk of gold with tiny diamonds and it doesn't look as though it will date so I hope she will enjoy it in the future.


----------



## Jumanji

forgot to add; I have a dumb question but does anyone know of an IF charity which does Christmas cards?  I can't find any at all.  the Miscarriage Association does do them so I can go for those but just wondered if there were any others.  I have to say I think it would be a good idea.  So many couples announce their "happy news" in a Christmas card that it might be a good way to gently and subtly remind them how lucky they are (and indeed that excessive gushing or pregnancy moans might be inadvertently painful to others).


----------



## fluffy jumper

I managed to sneak on at work while waiting for something to run on my PC.

LJ.  I'm glad the ring arrived and it was as nice as you expected.
I hope DH's physio apt goes well.  One of my friends is a physio specialising in spinal problems and she said it is def curable with a good physio.

Pix.  Your colleagues are just childish jealous idiots.  I hope your last day comes round soon.  

Zuri.  I'm glad you had an enjoyable weekend with your friends.  There is nothing better than a w/e with close girl friends.  Enjoy Chicago.  I have never been but have heard that it is fab.

LW.  It sounds like you are nearly there with the renovations.  Sending some   

I am about to go to Covent Garden to visit a traditional sweet shop - hope and greenwood - to decide what sweets we are going to stock in the shop.  I think I will have to try everything!

LJ.  I don't know of any IF charities let alone ones who sell Christmas cards.  I had a quick look on the 'cards for good causes' website and there is nothing there.


----------



## Jumanji

Thanks Tracey - I also looked on a couple of charity card sites and did a couple of google searches but didn't find anything.  The Miscarriage Association ones will be fine though and I'd probably buy some anyway - it would just be nice to have a selection.


----------



## fluffy jumper

I must admit my life (at Christmas) is so much better since we stopped sending Christmas cards to anyone.  We stopped the year Marcus died as it was easy to make people understand that we weren't celebrating xmas that year.  Then the following year I thought 'why go back to writing all those bloody cards' so haven't done any for 5 years now.  Friends are just getting used to it now.


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies and RH   

Apologies that I missed my morning post, but I actually slept through til 7.00am this morning rather than the usual 5.00am.    You'll not believe what has happened to me today - but more of that later  

Thanks again for all your good wishes for RH and I and our follies - it is so much appreciated.  

Nix - I missed your post about a paper bag hun - I'm sure it's not that bad  

Jo   at the idea of an "additional needs" dog, as they are now called      - surely falling in your breakfast counts as additional needs as well?!!    They are gorgeous   

Purple hun - how are things with you at the moment? Thinking of you   

Ally - love to you, your Dad and family     

Pixie nohut   - they are being [email protected] at work to you because it has finally dawned on the how brilliant you are and how much they are going to miss you. It's typical pathetic management I'm afraid. The post it note idea from LW is a really good one - if it were me, I'd stick it to the side of my PC where all can see, but then I'm like that!!  Hope AF shows herself soon - or should you be testing as well? 

AnnaSB   - I think seeing a counsellor might be a good idea, especially after what you've been through - if nothing else to try to get some of it out of your system. They should not be saying anything to the unit, and strictly speaking they should not judge, so if you wanted to mention the next cycle, they shouldn't try and talk you out of it. Having said that, I have said nothing to my counsellor about what I'm doing for the same reason - she thinks I'm staying with my Mum at the moment.    Don't forget hun, you always feel worse having just come back from a holiday - the normal day in day out stuff never has quite the same appeal.   Whatever you decide, we're here to support you.  

Mag    - great that you met up with Sarah and Paul and really interesting what  Pix said about Dr G. I always think it's a good sign if RH likes the doctor because he tends to be quite distrusting of most of them. Hope you're OK from all that walking - I keep getting bum ache from walking uphill over here.  

LV - thanks for the pm hun    and great news about DH - is it a long recovery time??  

Driver    I didn't buy much hun - just a wallet for RH - the best bit was doing all the haggling - at one point I was offered a job by one of the stall holders as he said I drove such a hard bargain   Mind you, RH is probably the most hated man in the Grand Bazaar as I was extremely specific about what he wanted, and very few actually had one to match it!!!!   Any decisions on your holibub yet?

LJ - your posts are so lovely and thoughtful, as always hun   - I'm so glad the ring has arrived safely and you are pleased with it - I'm sure you'll have as much, if not more fun and success with getting something for Junior.  I'm glad DP is making progress with getting his back sorted. As far as the Christmas cards go, I'm sure I emailed Tony to find out if anything could be done for the FF website which I reckon is so deserving, if not strictly a charity. I even suggested that we could ask the posters on the site to come up with a design. Whether or not it was too difficult, I really don't know, but I would also like to support something to do with IF in some way if I can. I'm one of these really sad people that sends my cards out on December 1st, but then don't buy any presents until I break up from school, which is normally around the 20th!!!!  

Kate hun - when I'm back if you're still working with [email protected] features I'll come and give him a really hard time   - and that's a promise - how dare he treat our Slycett like that?    You are going to the GP at the end of the week, aren't you?? 

Jersey - you double entendre lady hun   I hope you had a copule of quickies at least!!!!  

RH darling - thanks for the link    at not just the parrot shagging but Steven Fry's reaction too.  
See you at the weekend, hopefully         

Heapey hun - are you monitoring this month and starting next month with tx - I've lost track        

Popsi hun -    for that second line  

Donkey - what is your ginger puss called - we had a ginger and white DSH (domestic short-haired as the vets labelled him!) with a white bit on his nose, so we called him Smudge. I saw the tiniest ginger kitty yesterday who can't have been more than 6 weeks old - he was very friendly and played with my keys - he even came up into the reception area with me until the owner scared him away  :

Beachy hun    - good luck for your blood tests if you need them - it sounds like you've been having some well scrummy meals recently  

AOC -    for your tx hun    - I'm so glad you're so positive about this one - I must admit, I have never felt as positive before, so I think it's a good omen.  

Tracey hun    - fantastic news about the toy shop    - when can we start placing orders? Have you had any more thoughts about your tx? Hopefully RH and I will be together at the weekend if EC in Monday.  

Zuri hun   - hope you had a lovely holiday - how is your Dad? Have a lovely time shopping in Chicago - I understand it's really great for shopping there.  

                to our PUPO ladies - Sweetpea and her cousin, LW and hunyb. LW hun - Malini is on hols for 2 weeks and WW is over here for a few days at the moment and is finding it hard to get onto a PC - but she was doing well last time I heard.

       to  Almond, Anne, CardiffLaura, Coco, ishy, Lainey, Laura, Likas,  Malini, Mary, Minnow, Mir, Missy, Nikki, Sam, Sarah , Steph, Swinny, Tamelia, WW, Veda and all the lovely Team PR ladies         

I'll post this now ladies and RH and then let you know what has happened today - I'm still not sure I believe it  

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

Is anyone else on tenterhooks


----------



## Rural Chick

Nearly there - am just checking spelling - I think it'll be worth it


----------



## AoC

*refresh*  *refresh*  *refresh*

Yes, I have nothing better to do....


----------



## Rural Chick

THE LATEST TURKISH ADVENTURE

This morning after I'd had my jabs I decided to go to Taksim Square to go to the Turkish Airways office as I wanted to find out some information about flights for EC next week - basically it is much cheaper for me to buy 2 return flights from London to North Cyprus for me and RH and for me not to use the London to Istanbul bit, than to try to get two separate flights for me. As I have done the walk once from the hopsital to Taksim, and know how steep that hill is    , I decided to take the bus. The bus ride was great - I got to go up the hill in comfort and saw lots that I hadn't seen before as we went a different way to the way I'd walked. As we got close to Taksim, I was aware of loads of police with riot shields, gas masks, truncheons, etc and wondered what was happening. As the bus drove into Taksim, I was aware that there was virtually no traffic and we were told to get off the bus. At that point I was aware of a whole load of demonstrators in the square, loads of police and lots of TV cameras. I decided that this wasn't looking too good, so made my way up to where the TV cameras and vans were as they were high up and I hoped that it would be one of the safer places to stay. There followed quite unpleasant scenes and riot gas and water canons were used. I was amazed that my eyes and nose were affected by the gas even though it was quite a way away and it took about 30 minutes to have an effect. The police and protestors moved away from the sqaure down the side streets and there was a constant helicopter presence and police riot vans going in all directions. I stayed put for over two hours where I was as I didn't know which way to go would be safe. Fortunately I was right next to a cafe so was able to use one of their seats and had a very good view of everything - I even had a bit of a nap as it was lovely in the sun      
After about 3 hours it became clear that the protestors had moved on/been dealt with and traffic started coming into the square again. As I walked down the main street towards the Galata Tower, it became obvious that the protest was about the IMF conference being held in Istanbul as all the damage on buildings was to banks. Lots of shops were shut and there was evidence of water canons being used and I was affected by the riot gas again. What was amazing was that within 10 minutes of walking, you would never have known any of it had happened. This is what is was like http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8292467.stm

Anyway, the upside of all of that is that there is a Bach concert in one of the churches that I walked past that I shall go to tonight as a bit of light relief!!!!!

Can you imagine what Gin and Tonic are going to think when I tell them about what happened to them just before they were made - you couldn't make it up if you tried!!!!

 sy  sy xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Han72

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Is anyone else on tenterhooks


nooo   

*refresh* *refresh* *refresh*

  

Ooh it's there YIPPEE!!!!


----------



## AoC

I dunno, RC.  I swear, next time I go on any trip I want to be adventurous, I'm taking you with me... EVERYTHING happens to you... ggg        

Glad you're okay.  

ROFL @ Nix!


----------



## Rural Chick

Forget the Bach concert - have just seen the price of the tickets - I could stand outside the church, I suppose!!!       

Indiana **** sy xxxx


----------



## Han72

Sh1t RC, that could have been really nasty hon I'm glad you're ok! 



Rural Chick said:


> Indiana  sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

I'm just wondering if I should take out shares in lucky bracelets         - it's actually beginning to sink in a bit now.         

Indiana **** sy xxxx


----------



## LV.

LJ - what a lovely idea for xmas cards. FF is a charity, no? Might be worth a post in the VIP area to see if it's something they have thought of to raise some funds for the website - we'd all buy them!

DP is out of hospital and at home. No nookie or hand relief for him for 6 weeks!! He's not too impressed but has promised not to have any secret knuckle shuffles until time is up. Thank you all for your lovely wishes

xxx


----------



## LV.

And RC bet you're on telly soon missus!!


----------



## Rural Chick

I hope not - only you and RH know I'm out here


----------



## Jal

Hi all

Been away from the boards for a long long time. Think last time I posted I was about to go on holiday to the Maldives, we went and had a fab time and also got engaged!! Haven't set a date yet as a small matter of IF/tx in the way.

Been reading sporadically over the last few months, been some lows but also some real highs on here, you all inspire me even when I'm not posting, so    to all of you!

I'm going try and be a better poster in the future.

We're on our 4th attempt now, 1st at the Lister. Had my 1st stims scan today and get this, we had 9 follies and a lining at 6.7 after only 4 injections, most we've ever seen is 6 and half of those were very small in the past. I'm hoping a change of clinic is ding the job, also went on the pill for a month this time which I have never done before, so fingers crossed.

Will catch up with you all over the next few days.

RC - loving your tales, I think you are very brave being out there on your own, like I said you ladies inspire me!

Jx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Fantastic news Jal.

RC.  You be careful.


----------



## Ourturn

RC - OMG! Glad you are OK. 

Anna - keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for this tx    

RH - that link is hysterical! 

LJ - they say you are at 30% risk of developing depression after mc and this goes up with further mc's. I'm on no 7 now and I am losing hope. 
I would love to buy FF Xmas cards if they had them. A thought I had was making a donation to my clinic's 'hope for life' charity and mentioning this in our Xmas cards. 

Tracey - Good for you not sending cards. I used to love Xmas before all this IF rubbish. For me buying xmas presents for other peoples babies and kids is the killer  . 

Lady V - good news re dh. PML over 'knuckle shuffle'   

LW - when is your OTD? 

Pix - sorry you are having a hard time at work   I agree that its jealousy! 

Jal - 9 follies, fantastic! 

Hello lovely ladies

Finally got out of my pj's and showered at 2pm. But I need another shower now. Took pupster for a walk and decided to walk into the post office with him. He was a nightmare, pulling on the lead and tried to run into the road! Keeping a 32kilo 8 month old pulling lab on a short leash is sweaty work! Think we need to give him the snip! 
Called Care Notts . 1st available appointment is not until 7th Dec! I have to write a self referral to Dr George before they will issue the appointment. £220 max for the consultation (if we need the full 1.5 hours) and £1,267 for the Chicago tests. How does this compare to Dr Gorgy or Dr ? I am hoping my private health care might cover some of it.

Got some fresh sea bass for dinner, think I should chill a nice bottle of white to do it justice!

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna hun - there is a thread over of the ARGC board about BUPA and immunes testing which might help. I'd definitely chill that wine if I were you - please have one for me        

Please can I assure all you lovely ladies that I did not deliberately go looking for trouble        

Jal - 9 follies is amazing - especially for a PR - well done you.

Indiana **** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - It could only happen to you  , Can you go a bit easy on the smilies though as your previous post (the one before the riot)has given me a headache   

Jal - welcome back and good luck for your cycle, doesn't sound like you are a PR anymore  , hope they all continue to grow and have lovely juicy eggs in them    

LV - fab news that DH is home and well, he will be fit to burst after 6 weeks  

I have been told on another forum that Care will only do IVF if your FSH is around 10 so looks like that one might be out of the window, any advice ladies where should I go for my next TX? I am concerned how much time I would have to spend in london to go to one of the clinics down there......   Anna just seen your post, that appointment is ages away maybe I better phone them and make a provisional appointment in case I can get my FSH down..... or maybe I will go there anyway for the immunes testing and then find somewhere else for my treatment..... I think my BUPA work cover will pay up to £1000 towards IVF investigations (but nothing towards treatment)


----------



## Jumanji

RC - thanks for emailing Tony; good idea!!  It would be nice for FF or some kind of IF charity to do Christmas cards. It could raise some money and awareness.  Thanks again for your updates - they are so fab!!

LV - so you and DP now have 6 weeks to get yourselves in tip top shape for ttc naturally.  Do they test a sample at this point to see if it has definitely worked?  

Jal - many congrats on your engagement!!  Also 9 follies is just fantastic.  I sort of have to confess that with you I am not massively surprised.  Apart from your first attempt on very low stims, you have always responded ok - maybe not brilliantly, but ok - and I suspect that a change to clinic which is a little more experienced in getting the best possible response out of people who don't automatically respond optimally is going to be just the thing to give someone like you a real boost!  We are all rooting for you this cycle.

Anna - sea bass and wine sounds great; your stats on depression and miscarriage do not surprise me at all.  If you think counselling would help you then I would go for it.  My main worry would be that you'll get someone nodding wisely and making otes but who does not really understand or appreciate what you have been through.  However, if just talking would help then I would certainly go for it.  Meanwhile, I am so glad you are pursuing the immunes.

Driver - which CARE are you with?  My sister was with Manchester CARE and, obviously from her case, they will treat you with high FSH.  However, I gather that the CARE clinics can vary widely, which is quite unexpected.


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver hun - I have edited my post - I see what you mean. 
I really would recommend the Jinny if you could get the time away - and do it all here - you would then only have to travel once here and back and not worry about going elsewhere to do the scans prior to coming out here. Or are you looking for somewhere that does immune stuff as well - although I think the Jinny might - I could always check tomorrow.

Have just found out that Mum has lumps on her ureters as well  - the tubes to the kidneys -     . They are not recommending surgery but are talking about chemo and continuing with the tamoxifem. But they won't make any decisions until the breast, lung and gynae consultants have all got together to discuss it   

**** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LJ - thanks for that it was a reply from someone on the care forum so maybe you are right and all the clinics are different....., I was looking at trying Care Notts primarily cos they do immunes and none of the other Care's do, Sheffield Care would be closest for me, not really decided what to do yet...... just throwing a few ideas around.

RC - didn't mean for you to go back and edit it.......I was just struggling to see the words through the flashing emoticons  , DH thinks you (and the other ladies on here) are amazing doing TX in 2 different places, he can't get his head round it and I really don't think I would cope being on my own out there like you are doing so maybe not for me, we are considering DE TX abroad though, DH's boss has a little 3 month old from DE TX in Barcelona after loads of failed TX's over here........ Oh it's all just too confusing.......... I am so sorry to read that your Mum has more lumps, I am   that the chemo can do the trick for her, it must be so difficult being so far away and with them not knowing what you are doing as well....you have my full admiration. We are all here for you whenever you need us.   Not long until RH will be out there with you.


----------



## Rural Chick

Don't worry about me editing it hun, it was way OTT when I looked back.

Just a thought - could DH not come out with you - I only feel comfortable by myself here because we have been here and to other parts of Turkey so many times that I feel I know my way round well enough (most of the time!!!) And I know I have all of you to keep me company and sane. 

**** sy xxxx


----------



## sweetpea74

evening all and sorry i've not been on for so long but we have now moved into our lovely welsh cottage which unfortunately has no landline therefore no internet so just jumping on at the MIL's quickly to 'mark thread!'.

Firstly I wanted to say wooohoooo      to you hunyB on your 4 eggies and your two lovely embies, congratulations dearie and I hope you did stick the two fingers at that nurse too!! Hope the 2ww goes well for you, here's sending lots of sticky vibes your way!    

hey there RH, nice to have a man on board and i bet its a good way to keep up with the missus and what antics she gets herself stuck into eh?  

Yes RC you be blooming careful - cant believe you ended up in a riot! Glad you're all safe though and the tx is sounding really really good!  

Hey there Kate and good luck with the further jobhunting - you were able to find that one pretty sharpish so i reckon you'll get another one soon (where the boss isnt such an    eh?)

hey Pix and chin up, you're not there for much longer....   

congrats Tracey on the toyshop - what exciting times!

Hey up Jal and those are great results, congrats on the engagement too  

Hi there LW and how're you doing on the 2ww?? When is your otd? I cant remember.....

Good Luck to you AnnaofC for your forthcoming tx - positive vibes all the way!     

Well, cousie and I are still on tenterhooks, no major symptoms to report which is probably a good thing and testing is on friday so i shall let you know how we get on...eeek!

bye for now and sorry no more perso's, the screen is doing a funny jumpy thing and its doing my head in!

sweetpea


----------



## Jal

Thanks for the welcome back girls!! I just hope a better number of follies equals a better number of eggs/embies.

LJ - how far along are you now? You must be getting very excited, will be lovely to have the cousins fairly close in age.

Tracey - congrats on the shop, sounds like a lovely idea - where is it?

For those thinking about travelling to clinics I can understand the worry. I stayed with my last clinic for 3 cycles as it is 10mins drive away and convenience does count for alot when you have to go every other day. My journey to the lister takes about 1 hr 45mins and you are normally there for an hr when you have to have a scan and see the nurse so today it took 4hrs out of my day. Because of that I confided in my boss this time as I knew it would stress me out trying to dissappear for 4hrs at a time, he couldn't have been nicer and told me to make this my 1st priority and if I needed any help from him he would be happy to come over (he is based in paris), almost wish I had told him before now as it was stressful trying to wrk full time around it esp for EC and ET where I ended up having about 1/2 day off in the past. I did stress that I didn't want him to think any different of me in terms of work opportunities and he said he wouldn't so we'll see. I now really believe that you have to go for the clinic that feels right and you think will do the best by you, easier said than done I know and I am a long way off having a successful story yet but I do feel better about it all this time.

Jx


----------



## Rural Chick

I was sat just off the bottom left of this picture     

http://uk.reuters.com/resources/r/?m=02&d=20091006&t=2&i=11849626&w=450&r=2009-10-06T112552Z_01_BTRE5950VRB00_RTROPTP_0_IMF-TURKEY-PROTESTS

 sy xxxx


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## popsi

Hiya ladies

RC...OMMMMMG     i cant believe todays escapades !! hope your ok now sweetie and not having any nasty after effects from that horrible gas xx you poor thing   

jal..welcome back, glad to hear your boss is good mine were righ [email protected]$tards !! ...good luck xx

tracey.. woo hoo lovely you have your keys to the toy shop x fab ! 

kate.. we miss you loads xx

purps.. how are things with you sweetie xx

pix.. hope you have had a better day today xx

nix.. are you still doing handball     xxx 

lj.. thanks for your good wishes honey xx 

anneofc, so broody, mir, laura, driver, malini, and all you wonderful girls.. have a fab tuesday eve xx

as for me... day 34 and no AF.. will test thursday if she not showed up.. dont have any expectations but know i will be sad when i see the negative.. this has never happened before xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hellooooooooo  

flippin eck **** y u dont do things by halves do you hun    glad ur ok sweetheart if i were u i would stay in dorm now for the rest of ur stay till rh turns up.    

Popsi ooooooo fingers crossed hunny     

Tracey yayyyyyyy great news on the shop hunny that'll keep dh out of trouble and out of ur way   

Pixie i'll come down and sort the b itches out u for u hunny dont u worry    

Annaofc yayyyy well done on starting hun loads of      coming ur way   

LW    for the multi task boys having a domestic, see now if i was out of work id be down there helping  

Ooooo thats my best attempt at personals in weeks  

Hello wingwing (where are you hunny  ) zuri donkey almond sweetpea hunyb purps ally drivernix lj jal annasob lv laura and everyone else.  

Not been too bad today as c.o.c.k. head showed me some stuff first thing and i remembered/made notes and stuff.  Been having a right laugh with the other girl there cos the poor soul had him all this afternoon sorting out her files on computer which she didnt want sorting anyway, was so so funny  

Chinese for tea, have given up on fat club for a couple of weeks cos im far too knackered to go


----------



## Rural Hick

Glad that you are safe  but sorry to hear about your Mum    . I hope that you can stay out for the time required before you need to go and see her. 



Rural Chick said:


> Please can I assure all you lovely ladies that I did not deliberately go looking for trouble
> 
> Indiana  sy xxxx


But I beg to differ with the above statement!  I seem to recall being out early on in our relationship at Bristol Icerink and you getting into a stand-off with a local Youf. And as for elsewhere, I'm surprised that you didn't wade in telling them to stop it and asking who started it.     

I'm  for all currently waiting on news. 

RH


----------



## Donkey

Evening

Glad to see you are safe and well RC after all your excitement!  Try and stay out of trouble tomorrow    My cat is called Bertie and he is very fluffly and orange with a magnificent tail and furry trousers.  

Kate sorry you have to work for such an @rse...that's one reason I've always gone for promotion - I've looked at the idiots working above me and known i could do just as well as them. Let's hope you find something else soon.  


Jal, congratulations on your engagement and all the fab follies  

LW let's hope the builders get over their domestic soon...you are a saint to put up with them.  I'm good thanks looking to start tx early december when my zoladex wears off and I'll have immunes too (LIT & Intralipids, clexane, getsone, steriods, aspirin)

Anna,   your cycle goes smoothly

Nix not long to go get those follies ready.

Pix   sorry work is so sh1t.  My old headteacher refused to talk to me when I changed schools, honestly I'm not joking, she flicked me away with her hand and actually told me she didn't want to talk to me.  Jealous, insecure and sad, you are far better than that.  

LJ I'm sure Emily will love her ring when she's older, all gilrs love sparkle  

Tracey great news on the toy shop, sending you huge amounts of luck for a successful business, it's very brave of you both.

Popsi hope AF stops messing you around soon  

lots of love to you all, sorry if I haven't mentioned you - I'm alwyas thinking of you  xx


----------



## hunyb

Hi everyone!    

Just a flying visit to say quick but heartfelt thanks to everyone for their well wishes and   at me being PUPO and a massive soz   for being a crap FFer over the last week.  I started my new job/course last thursday and get this....there is no computer access all day!       OMG!! I'm getting withdrawal symptoms already.  I also have to get up at silly o' clock now so end up being exhausted by the time I've got home and had my tea.  It feels really weird that no one in my new job knows anything about me being PUPO (obviously) and I feel like a bit of a cheat having this secret and making all kinds of statements about my comittment knowing that shoul I be lucky enough to get a BFP at the end of next week I really won't give a damn what anyone thinks!

Oh well..I must go to bed now....what a lightweight I am (not THE lightweight of course  )

   to all!

xx


----------



## Pixie75

Hey ladies  & RH  

Thank you all so much for your support. You girls are so SO lovely.    Work was OK today, my colleagues are absoluely fine, the only problem is my 2 bosses but I try and keep my chin up. I did loads again today, placed loads of exclusive features   I know I'm leaving but can't help but do my job   

I met with a couple of ex colleagues tonight for a good old goss! It was great to see them again and catch up. They don't know about my IF story but they might be guessing something. I only told them that I've had a fibroid op and then found out one of them has endometriosis who has been advised to have kids ASAP and the other one has PCOS.   Never knew that! It must be something to do with the company we all worked for   I felt really bad for both of them cos neither of them is married or have partners   I've kind of tried to convince the one with endo to freeze her eggs but not sure if she has finances.   I know I might never have my own biological child but I felt very lucky to have a lovely husband after seeing my mates. I wish I could help them, I wish I could help all of us.  

RC:    I've never ever seen a riot like that in Istanbul and I was there until I was 24!! Only on TV or papers! Be careful hon, I'd say Taksim is the area where all this nasty stuff happens, so avoid there if you can. Have you been to Ortakoy yet, if not go there it's my favourite place and safe!   

Popsi/Kate: Do you think our AF's have gone on hols together?   No sign from mine yet and I know I am not pregnant.  

LW: Not long left now honey. I'm getting so excited for you. Sending you all the sticky vibes in the world...  

LJ: I wish you were my auntie    

Anna: Not sure what the difference hon but get them to give you all the names of the tests you'll be having so we can compare them with Dr Gorgy's tests.

Ally: Hope all is OK sweetiepie. Don't want to keep emailing you in case you are busy but I am thinking of you.   

Tracey: We should get some regional PR for your DH's shop.   How exciting! 

Driver: When are you planning on cycling again hon? 

Better go to bed now!

Love you all,

Pix xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

Sorry not many personals as got to get on with my lovely job.....yawnnnn, I'm so sleepy did 7 til 7 Monday, 7 til 6 yesterday and back here at 7 this morning.......

Pixie - think we want to cycle Jan (don't think we would get in anywhere for Dec), think I'm gonna call care Notts and ask about FSH and immune appointmnet just to see what they say. Your bosses are just upset that they are losing an excellent employee, ignore them and keep doing a fantastic job, that is the best way to stick two's up at them.

RC - Look forward to your update today, when do you have another scan?

LW - Hope you are doing Ok on your 2WW, is OTD Friday?

Huny - Glad you are doing Ok on your 2WW, keeping busy is the best thing to do (as long as it isn't too strenuous  )

Anne - Hope you had a fab holiday and tell us all about it  

sorry gotta scoot conference call at 7:30

Love to all   &


----------



## popsi

pix.. glad you had a better day yesterday honey xx .. and yes i totally agree with you about being lucky to have a wonderful DH .. i would not swap him for any amount of children and i totally mean that (just dont tell him  ).. as for our AF's if they are away i hope they are somewhere warm drinking cocktails LOL !!! i am going to test tomorrow if it has not arrived, purely because I have a night out on Friday and want to know one way or another before I drink lol .. not holding out any hope though

Driver.. morning xx

love to you all.. best get to work and keep them criminals locked up !!! xxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Popsi - I am totally with you on the DH front, would give anything up as long as I can have him  , hope your test brings you a nice surprise (I know this is one of those stories you will have heard before but I will tell it anyway I have a school friend who went through loads (and I mean loads) of TX's and eventually couldn't take anymore and got approved for adoption and while they were waiting for their match got pregnant naturally and that was after about 10 years of TTC in every way possible) I so hope it is the same for you


----------



## Sammeee

Hi all

Sorry beena terrible poster, just been trying to get myself together really and some routes to go down, anyway im just bout to set off to my reveiw appt at care, and am apparently seeing a Dr. that works for their  care  at notts so im hopeing it will be positive, and he may be a bit clued up on immunity issues etc....

Il let u now how it goes when i return Xx


----------



## Züri

Hi

Just ahd a quick scan back over the pages I missed

Ally so sorry to hear about your dad, I hope he recovers soon  

Pix congrats on your new job, sorry your notice period is not so good 

xx


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all,

Hope you are all ok.  I have been on hol for a couple of weeks and just been able to catch up a bit - no way I can catch up with all that's been happening tho!  You ladies do talk  

Pixie - many congrats on your new job, that's fantastic!!  Take no notice of the *****ing, they know they are losing a talented employee and are just gutted!  Well done, you really deserve it.  When i read your comments about your friends and how you wished you could help all of us, it made me teary  

Driver, am so sorry your last tx didn't turn out how you wanted it to, sending you hugs xx So sorry xx

Hunyb, what fab news about your little embies - sending you loads of   for your 2ww!!

LW, you too - lots of   

RC, you are so brave being in Istanbul on your own, have read some of your adventures - you are making the most of your time there but be careful chicky!  Sending you soooo much luck for the tx, I have a good feeling about this.

Ally, was so sad to hear about your poor dad.  He is lucky to have such a caring daughter and I hope he has a speedy and full recovery.  Thinking about you, you have a lot to deal with  

Anna Sobroody, was really sad to hear about your mc.  I agree, definitely get immunes tested.  You are young and have time, so go for it.   

Hi Traceym, how is the next round of tx going?  Have you a donor lined up?  Fantastic that the toy shop is going to open!  Am definitely going to visit 

DOnkey, good luck for tx in December    Not long to go!!

Slycett, sorry the job isn';t going that well, I've had some TW$t bosses in the past, it's really depressing.  Hang on in there, youll get something better xx

Well, as for me, had a nice holiday albeit tinged with a bit of sadness.  I kept wondering (stupidly!) if our little blob could see the sea, and the whales and the sunshine.  I was taking 2 cyclogest every day as the hospital suggested, to stop any potential bleeding...stopped taking them the last 2 days of the hol.  Didn't have any symptoms the whole holiday, stopped cyclogest and had sore boobs, twinges and a terrible temper!  I went back to work on Monday and got a terrible migraine, came home and had to go to bed.  GOt up the next morning and had started bleeding    since then I have been losing lots of tissue and clots (sorry tmi) so am having a natural m/c...

Am feeling very sad, on and off.  One minute I am ok, the next I am really sad and crying.  I am feeling panicky about never having a baby - I feel like, at 42, I have had my miracle and that's it for me.  So sad that my little beany didn't make it and didn't have a chance of life  

Sorry for the 'me post.  Sorry I didn't write and catch up on holiday but I was thinking about you all and thanking you for your support xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Oh Coco I am so sorry             

Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

Coco -   we have all been wandering how you were getting on and   that on your return you would have proved the Dr's wrong, I am so sorry   to hear you now having a miscarriage I think how you are feeling is perfectly normal and you should not be worried about being upset and crying it is all part of this very hard process, there is no rule to say we are only allowed one miracle so please do not give up hope, give yourselves time to recover and then you can think about what you want to do next.   Where did you go on your hols? Guessing somewhere a little unusual if you were whale watching? take care of yourselves and know that we are all here for you whenever you need us.


----------



## Züri

really sorry coco  x


----------



## Jumanji

Coco - so very sorry to read this; I really did hope your little beanie would cling on.  Please do not think this is somehow the end of the road - it is a really good sign that you got pregnant; you just need a sticky one next time!  Your treatment overall went well with a good number of embies so please bear that in mind for the future.  Also, having been pregnant, however, briefly, may just kick start your system for a natural BFP.  Meanwhile, take care of yourself.  Many ladies here have suffered losses and you need time to grieve.


----------



## fluffy jumper

I am so sorry to hear of your loss Coco.  As others have said, we have all been hoping that things would turn out differently to you.  I really can understand your thoughts about at 42 that being your only chance, but there is no reason why you won't get a BFP again and it turn into a full term pg.


----------



## marymoonpie

Coco Ruby - so sorry to read your news. This is a very sad time and as others have said you need to grieve. I understand your worries about your age as i am the same but this was your first ivf and you had a good response and did get a bfp. I know that is probably little comfort at the moment but it is definitely worth another try when you feel a little better.

RC - pleased your can went well but so sorry to hear about your Mum. It must be an awful worry for you but   that her treatment goes well.

Heapy and Driver - thank you for your advice on the Clear Blue FM. I have ordered one off Amazon. Have to say not sure why - after 10 years of TTC and no natural BFP it is unlikely but I feel better when I am doing something  

Driver - I know you are considering which clinic to use next time. I used the Lister last time and I did like them. It would have been impossible for me to do everything there so I had my scans at a local clinic and only went to the Lister for EC and ET. It wasn't ideal but it worked out ok and I will probably do the same again although I need to understand a lot more about immunes first.

Hello to all the other lovely PR ladies

Mary x


----------



## beachgirl

Coco    really sorry to hear of your loss    life is so unfair x


----------



## Overthemoon

Hello lovelies  

Coco, I am so sad to read your news. Please don't give up hun, you did so well on your last cycle, please take your time to grow stronger. And remember, we're all here for you.  

Zuri, any news on your Dad?  

       Sweetpea and cousin for your test         

HuniB     sticking vibes

AnnaSausage    follie growing vibes

RC    follie and lining growing vibes

Just had a meeting with the builder   We like him, despite his incompetence's but it had just dawned on him that we won't pay him the remaining fee until his insurance company make at least a part settlement of our insurance claim (it'll be 5 months next week since he flooded our house and we have still not received one single letter from his insurers despite 6 site visits to assess the claim). He says he'll be in financial difficulties if we don't pay, arrghhh, can't he see that we've been out of pocket for 5 months over this At least he's working his little socks off to finish the job here and get out.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Sammeee

Coco hunny, im so  very sorry....  !!..


----------



## sweetpea74

ahhhh coco so sorry to read your news, sending you big hugs       at such a horrible and sad time but dont lose faith, as the other girls have said your response was good so there is no reason why that cant be done again. Spoil yourself for the mo and then make a positive plan you can get your teeth stuck into for the future. Thinking of you xxxx  

sweetpea


----------



## Jal

So so sorry to hear your news Coco, take care of yourself


----------



## Sammeee

Well this is how it went today, The dr i saw was lovely, and answered all my questions so, hey ho

I asked for immune iss but doc doesnt seem to think that will be a problem for me, but has given me a list of blood tests to have, but will give me clexane next go wether or not i have the tests?? 

He recomends short flare PX.... Means i inject burselerin along with  menopur and cetrocide and pray it jump starts my poor responding follies.... !

Thats if we decide to try again, TBH i said to my hubby this morning that i dont think i can face another wasted cycle (and funds) and should i not just accept our gorgeous LO and spoil him rotten instead, he didnt answer me so i guess we will be having  a long talk about it tonight, and if i do try again, it will deffo be my last go!
Oh Dr also mentioned DE, but thats not for me, if i didnt have any bio kids then i would probably feel differently, but it doesnt feel right for me, if ya know what i mean!!..

Im sorry im being a rubbish poster at the mo... my heads all over the place really, but will read back asap and give personals!! 

Anyway, in middle of cooking tea so ciao for now XX

Luv Sammeee Xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening ladies and RH

Coco - hun                   . I know exactly what you mean about being 42, but the thing is you did get a BFP, so it is possible again.        . Having said that, you must take your time to get over this and please don't forget we are all here to support you and DH.       

Pixie nohut - have you put your post it note up yet - or even a screen saver with the days left!!! I am leaving Ortakoy until Sunday as I want to go to the market. If I don't get there, we're coming back soon together. 

Driver hun - conference call at 7.30 - WTF  Am trying to go easy on the smilies   Any holibub plans?

Popsi hun - what you and Driver said about DH was lovely  . I'm with you all the way on that one - I'd never swap RH for anything else, not in a million years  .  at the thought of the   drinking cocktails   .   for tomorrow morning  

Sammee - I understand totally what you mean about DE, especially as you alreay have LO - hope you and DH have a really good chat this evening  

Zuri hun - how is your Dad recovering? 

Ally    for you and your Dad too hun.

Donkey hun   - Bertie sounds lovely - our Smudge lost his tail when it was run over so RH and I always joke that cats with tails have extra bits  

Kate sweetie - hope your boss is being better - did you go to the GP about lack of AF?  

Mary   - thanks for the    for my Mum - I hope we get some answers soon.  

    to Heapey, Anna SB, LJ, Tracey, Beachy and Jal   

WW hun   thanks for your email 

      to Seeptpea and cousin (can't believe OTD is nearly here  ), LW and hunyb       

 to  Almond,  Anne, AOC,  CardiffLaura,  Fishy,  Jersey, Jo M, Kate, Lainey, Laura, Likas,  LV,  Mag, Malini, Minnow, Mir, Missy, Nikki, Nix,  Purple, Sam, Sarah , Steph, Swinny, Tamelia,  Veda and all the lovely Team PR ladies

RH     

Well, we had our scans this morning and all is well, although I had a different doctor who had a bit of a joystick technique for scanning IYKWIM   My lining has gone from 2mm to 5mm since Monday and I'm now on the patches as well 

I have spent today by a very nice hotel pool on a very comfy sun lounger keeping out of trouble!!! The best thing is there is a really clean beach there as well, with no jellyfish, so I shall be heading there again tomorrow.
I will know on Friday when EC is going to be - at the moment is is looking like Monday or Tuesday. I shall be having my trigger shot here and then flying out to Cyprus the next day, as will RH - so not too long to go now.

Love and       to you all.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Sammeee

Heapey  
...I see what ur saying, tbh, i dont no if i have any optomism left in it all. I remember when i met my super darling hubby and fell madly in love, i was so certain against all the odds my reversal would work, and no amount of sceptisism (SP) put me off having it done, and thank u god every day coz we have out little miracle together, even though the month i caught i seriously thought id put myself and my husband through all that for something that was doomed from the outset...... my PMA must have helped eh??...,,, so why cant i get it back??..
Also the DR was quite... oh ur age (37) if u were (27) u would have eggs that were more genetically refined, but not so at my age...  ... he aliked it to getting a bunch of bananas... my age i get 10 out of 12 bananas not quite up to scratch...... if i was (27) i would get a better bunch... like 7 out of 12.... .,....
Feel like telling hubby to get the male help tabs advertised on tv for erectile/the other thing... dysfunction and i will buy the tenna lady coz were obviously hiking it a bit now...Gotta laff eh!!

RC.... i think i may be missing a  vital part here.... (not read back properly) but wmhy u stimming if ur doing DE??... I just so do not get it all.....though im reckoning ur gonna tell me u have to ivf as was but instead of ur eggs the DE go back.... and if im correct,   that my sixth sense and intuition is back!!... .... 

Tracey...I finally finishe reading "DR Beers is ur body baby friendly"... ITs extremely interesting and i am so very very glad u recomended it, i think its shed some light, anyway, how are u??.... any nearer ur choice on when and where to cycle again??...XX


Right, im so sorry but i really must dash to the oven. .  Hope everyone else is doing well X

Luv Sammmee Xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Sammeee - I have just started the Dr Beer book, finding it very intersting and quite easy reading so far. Which care are you at if you don't mind me asking?

RC - still no holibub plans........lots of talking but no action......I swing from spending £2k each one minute to saying nahhh got to save that for the Tx the next, so we might be of to Skegness the way we're going.....  

Right off home now, see ya all tomorrow.


----------



## mag108

hi y'all
RC: your tales of the unexpected! You are so funny! BUT "move away from the action' not from towards it!  I am so so sorry to hear about your mum. 

Jal, hello and well done on your response! Glad your boss is being supportive 

Anna so broody: Give yourself time thats all we can do. Sending you a big hug.   It's sh**, it's an absolute uphill struggle. You have been dealt a very tough hand. None of us on here will want to see you go into depression (but you are entitled to feel miserable for as long as it takes)....But you shouldnt feel beaten...But a plan of action will help, thats what I am banking on between my own fits of gloom and misery....I paid £1290 to see Dr G and get chicago tests done (but did get some done at GP's). He is £120 per consult. (can you find a counseller with a specialism in fertility?)
(there is a way to pay through BUPA, pm me)

Driver: Worth checking with the clinc yourself re fsh. Me: did monitoring at CARE manchester and did actual tx at Lister. Bit more exp as you have to pay individually for scans/bloods but the rate at Lister was less than there advertised rate to take that somewhat into acct. So I travelled once for bloods/scn when CARE wouldnt do me on a Sat, then for EC and ET. Its only 2 hr 10 from Manchester (prob fro Leeds too) ...

Sweetpea: lovely: wow you have had a lot on what with a move and then all the tex. to have you back! Fingers crossed hun for Friday    xxxx


Kate: sorry that you have such a boss...good luck with finding a new job away from c jockey! YOu deserve more!!!!

RH: You two are an absolute ticket!

Pix   sorry work is so rubbish.... you will be gone soon hopefully it'll speed by. You are so sweet about wanting to help us all....

Hunybe: thats sounds really hard, starting an new job at a time like this....

Cocoruby: sending you a big hug.    Its so hard. You are understandably very upset and low. But I really dont think it's over for you hun.  Your eggs were top and you did get a +. It's very hard to keep positive I know but heres a little sparkle of it from me to you  xxxx

Samme: glad you had an ok appt. Gawd they really know how to lay it on thick....bloody hell...it's not like we all dont KNOW the effect aging has so do we really need reminding! 


SO I had my appt with Dr G. I am sure in principle it was fine, I just found the whole exp very awkward. Found it hard to understand him, he didnt say outright that it was immunes (but then how could he without test results)...he suggested I need a hysteroscopy so now I have beg my consultant to do that on NHS...
DH liked him which is no mean feat because he is not easy to please....I guess I just wasnt drawn to the guy  but as LJ said it doesnt mean he isne good at his job.....(thanks LJ).

Still feel low and not really coping that well with life (cranky, grumpy, impatient). I have been making some effort to go out but dont particularly feel like it (when you get asked at a party 'so what fantastic things have you been up to' ....I am not quite sure they are ready for the answer I can give...(managed to hold my hcg level for 6wks)....uuuuumhhhhh.....also still fed up with my family and am in a bit of a sulk about it.




Almond,  WW, LV, LW, LJ, Anne, AOC,  Heapey Tracey Jersey, Jo M, Lainey, Laura, Malini, Minnow, Mir, Missy, Nikki, Nix,  Purple, Sam, Sarah , Steph, Swinny, Mary, Veda and all the fab PR ladiesxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey

Coco   so sorry that you've had such a horrid end to your holiday   h pe yo u feel better (physically) soon, i know emotionally   it  will take longer  

RC so good to hear things are going well    you must be getting excited about seeing RH soon.  

As for DHs I agree.  I think what my ;ife would be like without him...nothing.  It's so important to remember what we DO have  

As for Dr G...I have seen him 3 times now and had the Chicago tests done and put together a plan of action.  I agree he can be difficult to understand, especially with the window open and the traffic noise!  After our first visit when we were dipping our toes in the immune water (didn't have tests just a chat) we both felt a bit disheartened.  But I knew he such a good reputation that we went back and each time he has been more relaxed and therefore friendly.  DH is happy and feels that he supports us and is positive.  He really believes in immunes and that he can help.

Just watching Masterchef...love it Greg Wallace is such a greedy guts, prefer the ameteurs though.
xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Donkey hun   - I love MasterShout as RH calls it, courtesy of Mr. Wogan!! Are those so called professionals doing any better?   - the lot I watched before I came away were worse than a lot of the amateurs and celebrities- interestingly far more men than women as well.  Can't wait to see RH - it's the longest we've ever been apart, and won't even be able to celebrate properly as we need to hold out for EC, IKSWIM   

Mag hun   - great what Donkey said about Dr G and if DH is hard to please, it does seem positive. I'm not surprised you're still feeling down after what you've been through - please allow yourself to feel like that without feeling bad about it.  Thanks for you wishes for my Mum.  

Sammee - the tandem idea is so that if I don't get any eggs with my IVF cycle, I use my donor's eggs instead - and given that with my last tx cycle I didn't even get to EC, that was quite a probability. It was really to give me peace of mind to know that we'd tried everything with my eggs before going to a donor. Having said that, I am now so wedded to the idea of have embies snuggling inside me, I am not worried where they come from. I want a child who I will feel grow inside me, give me more stretch marks, be able to breast feed, love their smell, nurture, encourage and grow old disgracefully with, amongst other things. I do not want a child so that I can pass some of my terrible genes onto it - depression, breast cancer, tendency to be overweight, etc. etc. As far as I'm concerned, once I've got those embies inside me, those babies are mine and RH's. RH likened it to buying the car from the showroom, rather than picking it up from the factory where it was made.

Driver hun - I think you really deserve a holiday  - and it will help with the next tx in that you'll be more relaxed - you are working so hard at the moment, had all that hassle with your foot - go for it.     

Love to everyone

 sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

just popping in to say.. all confirmed BFN  ... just wondering where AF is now hope she shows soon  

love you all sorry no personals tonight not read back so dont want to miss anything important xx


----------



## beachgirl

Popsi    looks like you're joining Kate and I in the disappearing AF....x


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi               I'm so sorry hun - make sure you have a cider/wine and a big hug from DH and a cuddle with Popsi.


----------



## popsi

beachgirl.. i am hoping its a one off.. my mum started menopause in late 30's so    I dont follow xx

rc.. thanks hun.. will cuddle popsi as DH has had to go to work now.. cant have alcohol got blood tests in the morning xxx 

thanks girls xxx


----------



## Rural Hick

Rural Chick said:


> Evening ladies and RH
> 
> .... and then flying out to Cyprus the next day, as will RH - so not too long to go now.
> 
> Love and      to you all.
> 
> sy  sy xxxx


Can't wait - it has been a very long time.   

The car analogy is a bit of a stretch, but meant to imply that you have the babies from new and have nurtured them the whole way, so what about the genetics and somebody else's involvement?

I wonder if we go back to the early 50's and did secret genetic tests on parents and babies how many wouldn't match?   Those babies were brought up with love as part of the family, so what about the genetics?  Admittedly a bit different today with the availability of contraception, acceptability of single Mothers and "instant" divorce.

Back to topic - I'm worried, RC hasn't admitted to any misadventures today - is she getting boring or keeping something from us?    

RH


----------



## mag108

just popped on briefly to give popsi a big hug. Its always so disappointing


----------



## popsi

thank you mag xxx your very kind


----------



## beachgirl

Popsi


----------



## Spuds

Evening Ladies

Another quick post from me - anyone have any ideas on making the 'right' time of the month less stressful - flippin ec - this is grim - the last thing either of us wants is to jump in the sac with all this pressure arghhhhhh - answers on a postcard please   

Wanted to send Coco and Pospi some massive      wish I could come up with the right words for you both - so very sorry -        

Anna of C - blinkin well done - youve started that next round xxx - Ive been putting mine off but finally got the nerve and booked in for EC 2nd Dec - assuming we get to it   - oddly enough my best mate for the last 27 years will be cycling her 1st at the same time as me - Lister as well (recomended by yours truly) - how weird is that !! - so Im sending all 3 of us massive    this time round xxxx

LW - hellooo lovey

Little Jenny - you are so very kind - you always manage a post - even when Ive been away for ever - thank ewe

Heapey  
Zuri - ello ello
Pal - welcome
LV - pleased it went well  

Loads of   to Jo M, Kate, Mag, Malini, Nix,  Purple, Rural Chick ,  and all the lovely Team PR ladies


Jerseyspuds


----------



## Pixie75

Hello ladies,

Sorry for not posting much these days. I'm being "monitored" at work so I have to be careful and not get sacked!  

Coco: I'm so sorry to hear your news honey.    I've been thinking about you, kept wanting to text but didn't want to interrupt your hols and make you think about things. I can only echo our lovely girls. Also there is loads of things you can do to improve your egg quality until your next cycle. When you are felling a bit better and ready to make plans I'll give you a huge list.   You did get pregnant and that's all it matters. Don't be down about the age thing either, if it made any difference I would be in much better shape.   

Popsi:   I feel the same way...Never had AF going AWOL before so I feel really down and depressed. I wish there was something we can do to bring them back   Sending you lots of    

Kate: You too honey   

Driver: I'm waiting for my Dr Beer book to arrive so don't tell me how it ends OK    

RC: Ortakoy is v nice any day hon and it's only 5/10 mins away (by car) from the Jin. You can even walk from Besiktas to Ortakoy. Glad to hear your scan went well  

LW: 5 days to go... You are the best PUPO ever!! Haven't heard you complain about waiting once so far, well done sweetie.    

Donkey: I don't get Dr G even if it's quiet! Where are you up to on your immunes treatment. Not sure if you've posted, how was your results? Has he prescribed you any drugs? I bought Prednisolone and Clex but haven't started using them yet, just waiting for AF to arrive.

Beach:  

Spuds: Don't tell DH it is the right time of the month and you think of someone you fancy   Colin Farrell always works for me  

Anyway better go to bed early tonight  

Night night all.

Pix xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies

No time to read back tonight im afraid. We have been to see Michael McKintyre tonight at the nia fcukin brilliant, unfortunately i cant say the same about my day at work which was sh1t sh1t sh1t. I am working with the biggest c.o.c.k. of all time and hate it so much.
So much for all this training, and everyone has a great sense humour? i dont think so the bloke has no fcukin sense of humour whatsoever he is like a split personality.  Before nine he's as nice as pie after nine hes like a fcukin sargeant major i cant be doin with it he's doin my ead in. Scott doesnt understand just seems to ignore me when i talk about it or anything else come to that, oh sometimes i think he wished he was anywhere else but with me, and when i feel like that i could just pack abag and fcuk off  

Catch up 2mox when i feel more human


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

Popsi      for the blood test today.     

Here is an AF dance for Kate, Beachy and Pixie

                                                   

Driver has a great one as well - I hope she'll be able to post it here later. 

Jesrey hun - I think Pixie's advice is spot on, although obviously I can't agree with the second bit as RH might get upset.  

Kate hun   - I'm sorry that your boss is still being such an  - I'm on my way round there as soon as I get back 

           *to Sweetpea and cousin, LW and hunyb *         

Coco, WW, AnnaSB and Mag -    

AOC -     for those follies - when is your first scan? 

    to Ally, Almond, Anne, CardiffLaura, Donkey, Driver, Fishy, Heapey, Jo M, Lainey, Laura, Likas, LJ, LV, Malini, Mary, Minnow, Mir, Missy, Nikki, Nix, Purple, Sam, Sarah , Steph, Swinny, Tamelia, Veda, Zuri and all the lovely Team PR ladies.

Love and     to everyone

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

thanks **** y but somehow i dont think i'll still be there when u come back, not if i can help it anyway.


----------



## beachgirl

Kate    hope you find something else soon..it must be a pain having to go there each day.  

Pix    hello chick

RC     

Hi Jersey

Off to have my friends LO today so not around until tonight x


----------



## H&amp;P

Kate -  I know what it is like to really hate a job (from past ecxperience) get filling other applications in and get out of there as soon as you can 

To all those awol AF's come on show your faces (it worked fro RC so gonna try the same one again):-


RC & RH - not long till your back together for lots of   but no  

Pixi - I'm only about page 10, maybe we can read it together 

Letter to Care Notts going out in the post today so we will see what they say.......


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies 

Oh Kate hunny, let's auction you on ebay for a new job? If it's really bad, get out, are you on a probationary period?   

Popsi, Kate, Beachy and Pixie [fly]Come on AF, don't be shy[/fly]

RH, RC must be keeping something form us, she can't be well behaved can she? 

Pixie, I'm not being a very good PUPO lady. My OTD date is actually on Saturday and I thought I'd be able to get my HCG done at my GP surgery on Monday. I've just rung them and asked for one and they said they only do urine tests!!!! I said it's really important I have a blod test done and the stupid receptionist refused. So I have pulled the diabetic card and said I must have a call back from the nurse (I'm on metformin anyway). Apparently one of the nurses is off and thother is far too busy to see me or speak to me but she said she'll try and get her to call me inbetween patients. I'm not hopeful. So we rang the local private hospital and they said I can only have it done if I see a consultant, blood test £25, £100 to see the consultant!!!! Then I rang Hull IVF unit and they won't let me have a private test as I'm not a patient there. I'm stuck. I simply cannot get an HCG blood test done. I am so frustrated, what do I do? It would cost less to see the consultant here though than to get a train into London. Should I rely on a HPT? Help 

Morning to everyone    

LW x x x


----------



## H&amp;P

LW - I know you don't want to go to care Sheffield cos of what happened there, but what about Care Nottingham (from everything I've heard they operate totally differently there)? Also have you tried LGI I know they do blood tests rather than pee sticks.


----------



## Overthemoon

Thanks Driver, will call them now   Are you ok lovely? xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Back from jabbing and off to beach again in a minute         

LW - I have set RH the task of finding out where I can get an HCG test - I'll let you know as soon as I know anything -  it may be marginally closer than London  

Driver - that dance is so cool     at the other comment   

Kate - hun - I hope you're not still there, you're far too good for them, but I'll still    him anyway.  

   for now

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LW - I'm Ok, just rushed off my feet at work, done 12 hr days every day this week so far...... got a conference call with Sweden thats starts at 7am tomorrow (it's 8am for them) though I should have really been over there rather than on the phone so I can't complain too much as at least I will be home by 7pm on Friday night instead of on an aeroplane   Hope the 2WW isn't driving you too potty, have you been tempted to POAS or are you being a good girl and holding out for OTD.    

RC - Enjoy the beach


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

I'm back!

At work and absolutely no chance of me trying to catch up / read back- sorry  
I've got over 300 emails to look through      

Had a wonderful holiday, perfect infact. 

I know some of your news girls  but can I know I've missed lots.
How is everyone?

Hugs to all for now      

ps- have missed you all


----------



## Overthemoon

Thanks RC and Driver. Have tried CARE Notts and they won't touch me either as I am not a patient. I tried LGI loads of times but no answer or answerphone. I tried ringing the maternity unit at the Doncaster hospital and she confirmed they simply don't do HCG blood tests anymore. I know from Kazzie the NHS won't do HCG unless authorised by a doctor. So do I go and make an emergency same day appt with my GP tomorrow or should I just trust the HPT? The NHS is a crappy disaster.

Ooh RC, it's a tough life you lead!

Sweetpea      Are you have bloods done or HPT?

Ooh Anne, hoorray, we've missed you. Can't wait to hear all about it     

LW x x x


----------



## Little Me

LW-  
heard from Anna (we met at my hotel which was lovely) your news, very pleased for you. When do you test?


----------



## Ourturn

LW - don't feel bad for your builder. He was incompetent and has caused you no end of stress. He should not be trying to guilt trip you...instead he should be 
a sorting his act out and raising his standards
b pestering his insurance company to pay out!



How frustrating re the hcg! If you can't sort one out , do a first response test, they are the most reliable. Do go back to a different GP and explain. My GP says she's not supposed to to blood tests but she does as the tests they use are like the crappy poundland cheapies! 

RC - enjoy the beach...an advantage of tx abroad, you'll have a lovely tan! 

Popsi -  I'm sorry hun  

Driver - love the dance! Bummer re Nottingham needing an fsh of 10 or under. I hope (if we cycle with them) they don't retest mine. It was 7.5, 3 years ago, dread to think what it is now. 

Kate - have you applied for other jobs? You need to get out of there! 

Hi Anne!   Did you get your sides tanned?   I bought 'lancaster tan maximiser' on the plane...amazing stuff, I keep getting darker. (its NOT fake tan though, special ingredient which boosts your natural colour) 

Morning everyone. 

Had my hair cut yesterday, she did a good job and I felt better for it. Have been able to stretch my highlights out another 3 weeks as the sun lifted my hair naturally. 

I have heard only good things about Dr George at Care Notts on the immunology thread so think it will be worth waiting to see him rather than trecking down to London to see Dr Gorgy. 

Starting to feel a bit better. Still very sad but don't think I'm sinking into full blown depression. Just think I'm feeling like anyone would in this situation. 

Anna x


----------



## popsi

morning

driver thanks for the dance hun lol xx hope it works, try not to be too busy in work x

rc... have a nice day at the beach, my blood tests are not for pregnancy lol.. just routine ones xx

sobroody.. bless you sweetie.. you have been so strong and i am glad you dont think your spiraling too low, remember we are here for you. xx

anne.. welcome back little one we have missed you LOADS xxx glad you had a fab time xx


lw.. i am sorry you cant find anyone to do a blood test.. how mad is that in this day and age! hope you find something soon hun xxx

pix.. i know how your feeling its horrid xx 

kate.. tell the c.o.c.k. to fcuk off and come back to us hun xxx.. as for scott men are from mars remember xx

love to you all.. i am off on the adoption exchange day today so you never know we could find our little one but unlikely .. but still the networking is good.. bit nervous though, and we have a charity day in work tomorrow for the friend we lost a few weeks back.. so we are hoping to raise loads of money and then we are all going out in the evening to raise a glass to her memory, so hoping it will be a fantastic day but know it will also be emotional.. so thinking drunk will be the name of the game tomorrow eve.. so if you see me ignore me lol xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pops- good luck today love  

katherine- have deleted the silly ticker    xx

Anna- hi hun, yep, sides are all toasted now!!
I nearly bought some of that stuff, worth a purchase then?
was lovely to meet you hun, how is Dave?
xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - he got his tooth fixed first day back...can take him out now   How is Jase? I'm happy to review his cv for him if he likes? Let us know if you ever have time for a cuppa when you are in the area. I'll give you a shout when I'm in brum doing some xmas shopping so we can meet up for a cuppa in town if you are free?


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - Welcome back, glad to hear you had a fantastic holiday, you must have a lovely tan  , but you've deleted the party ticker too  , we missed you.

Popsi - What's an adoption exchange day?

LW - hope you get something sorted.


----------



## Sammeee

Morning Everyone.... 

Anne... Welcome back!!... hope u had a lovely time X

Driver... Im at Care in Manc, nearest one to us and tbh i have found them really great, and the dr listened to my opinions and gave his honest advise, the nurses are all lovely also, which definately helps.

RC... See im so glad u explained it to me coz ive been wondering why the stimming... and now i completely get it. And loving the new motor story!!.. in fact yesterday my day was full of similiaries, think thats the word!!..LOL...  

Quick hello to everyone else, thinking of treating myself to a mooch round the shops Xx

Well Myself and DH had a talk (and a cry  ) last night and have decided, we are going to try again in November, our third and final time,  its final for the best of reasons obviously, but if not then we will be going into the new year and a freesh start away from all the trauma of ttc, on a downside my 2ww will be over just b4 xmas day, but whatever the outcome I will have a lovely xmas because i already now that im so incredibly fortunate not only to have my LO but a loving and supportive hubby!!... Just hoping the Burselerin and added Clexane are the tweaking needed for some fine embys!!...
So now its a super mad rush to get healthier than ever.... not that we arent already but added healthiness XX

Rightyo.... i will catch up with ya all later, time to hit the shops


----------



## Little Me

Anna- Defo hun, would love to pop in / meet up  
Dave  is lovely, Jason really liked him

PM me your email address and I'll mail you CV
ta
xxxx

Oh ps........Jason had a call just as we were leaving on Tuesday from agency to say they have found a bit more money to keep him till end October so another extra 2 weeks  

Hi Sammee- xx

AM- B ollocks, I have deleted the party ticker indeed...what an idiot I am 
How are you hun?
xxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Hi girls,

Just a quickie  ;

LW: I have an idea! Why don’t you post your blood to me and I’ll take it to a lab in London? You just need to find someone to draw your blood, can you do that? I'd done it and shipped it to the U.S so it's not as complicated as it sounds. Let me know. xxx

Anne: Welcome back my lovely, glad to hear you’ve had a great holiday. We’ve missed so much!   

Kate: I’m so sorry to hear you are not happy with new job honey. I’m dreading that too but onwards and upwards.  

Driver: Love your AF dance!!   

RC: Beach?!! People there really must think you are a mad woman but we already know that anyway.  

Anna:   

Popsi: Good luck babes.  

Sammee: Hope it’s third time lucky for you.    

Pix xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Yo Pix- How was your holdiay?
xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Thank you everyone  

Heapey, I don't have a cleavage so no chance!!! I love the progesterone gel though, I do have alot more than I did 2 weeks ago!    I have only just recently moved to this new surgery so I don't know the doc very well but he seems very reasonable from the one time I have seen him. I will try to get in to see him tomorrow if I can.

Popsi, I hope it goes well for you today. Please hold out for what you want though, it will happen, it really will    

AnnaSB, yes, you are completely right. And he said he would do both of those yesterday so let's see. So far he has done a great job today tidying up the plastering, re plumbing and laying concrete paths. I hope we'll part on good terms. They're all besides themselves with how it looks inside now. We had the multitask boys do all the decorating and kitchen and we have a masterpiece of a floor from  the amazing tiler. It had been 7 different rooms before including the outside toilet and utility room so the floor had been a dreadful state and need 7 rounds of levelling before tiling. They haven't seen it for 3 months since the builder went AWOL then we went away.

Anne lovely, I am 16 days post pregnyl trigger and 14 days post fertilisation today.  

Sammeeee, great plan, really pleased you're going to have another go 

Driver, pesky work getting in your way again. I hope they pay you good overtime rates. Thanks for all your support sweetheart.    I bought the BOGOF first response tests yesterday at Boots and commented to the lady at the till at how expensive the tests were. She said 'that's just the start of it' and winked. I changed my plea to 'gosh these are cheap'.  

Pixie nohut, how are the sirs and madams at your company treating you today?   Send you my blood, are you mad?! What a lovely gesture. Do you think it will last in the post even if I send it recorded 1st class? Happy Halloween, tee hee  

LW x x x


----------



## Han72

Bonjour!!!

Anne's back! YAAAAY!  hi hon, we missed you!!  Great news re J's job 

Dinna hon - so sorry you've got the post holiday blues made worse by the horrible experience you've had lately   I really hope you'll start to feel better soon hon     

LW - is there an Early Pregnancy Unit near you? Is it worth going there and basically lying... eg, "I've had IVF, my OTD was Thursday and I had a positive Peestick but now I'm bleeding loads, please give me a blood test...." I know it's naughty but needs must and all that!  Re the builder, yep, it's a real shame that he's gonna be short of cash, but that's not your fault! If he'd done the job properly in the first place there wouldnt be a problem. Then if he'd chased his insurer, again, he wouldn't be out of pocket. He's done this to himself, so please don't let him make you feel guilty!

Sammee - good luck for Nov hon   

Popsi - Really hope all goes well today lovey, am  for a match for you sweets!    And  for your friend, it will be emotional but imagine how pleased she must be that you're doing it, I bet she's smiling down on you all right now           

Kate - sorry your boss is being such a kn0b!  Want me to come over and slap him for ya?  

Pix - sorry your colleagues are being such **** holes about you leaving  What is WRONG with these people?!  You'd think they'd be pleased for you rather than trying to beeyatch you up!  The offer to come over and share out some slaps for people at work applies to you to my love! 

Drives - I love those dances   Good luck with Care hon, hope they get back to you soon!   

Oops gotta go, need to drop my cuz as the train station, back in a bit!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Anne: It was so lovely hon but it feels like I’ve never had one now!!   Did you like Egypt? Are all nice and brown now?  

LW: It lasts for at least a week hon. I've sent mine to the U.S and there were problems at the customs which meant they held on to my blood for 4 days and then the CHR receptionist stuck it on a shelf for another 3-4 days but when the lab received it I was told it was all fine. I know the results were correct cos my AMH is still 0.1!!   I wouldn't want to know your results before you do so I'd get the lab to call you directly. How can we work it out time wise though, if you send it today, will it be too early to see any beta action in your blood? 

Nix: Hello mate! Can you smack my bosses for me please?  

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Nix-  

Pix- When do you leave work hun?
I am quite brown yes love, and you are too, just saw your pics...stunning  
LOVED Egypt


So, what's the plan for the Christmas do then?
xx


----------



## H&amp;P

ladies I need your help a friend on another board has been told 

"they told us that there wouldn't be any point in trying because no cases of anyone under AMH of 2 getting PG with own eggs."

I know this isn't the case but can't remember details can anyone help, LJ I know you have details?


----------



## Little Me

AM hun, Think Miranda was 0.69 and she's got Bobster now


----------



## Skybreeze

DRIVER225 said:


> ladies I need your help a friend on another board has been told
> 
> "they told us that there wouldn't be any point in trying because no cases of anyone under AMH of 2 getting PG with own eggs."
> 
> I know this isn't the case but can't remember details can anyone help, LJ I know you have details?


Just gatecrashing!!

My darling cousin has a AMH of 0.1, and got 3 eggs on her last IVF.... Resulting in 3 grade 1 embies. 

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Aw thanks Pixie, you are a wealth of information and I'm amazed that you have any blood left after all the docs have asked for a piece of you. I had a call from the clinic half an hour ago and the nurse has requested I go to see the doc. The first appt was tomorrow afternoon. She has just called back to say there is a cancellation this afternoon and they will take a urine test from me this afternoon and hopefully will have the results back by tomorrow. I'll see if I can get the doc to draw some blood for me and will take a jiffy bag and will post it to you if they won't do my bloods at the surgery. Thank you so so much, my saviour at every hurdle. I'm even munching on your scrumptious hotel chocolate package you sent me last week. 

I'm reticent about telling them about IVF abroad as I'm very worried they'll refuse to help me. 

Nix naughty naughty, I did try that one  last year when I genuinely miscarried and they refused to help me and told me to go home and wait for it to happen.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## Overthemoon

AM, that's excatly what CARE Sheffield said to me last year but I know that's not true because at that point I found this forum and lots of success stories. Ally has a list of them.


----------



## Pixie75

Driver: Tell her to look at Ally's thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174687.0

I know at least 5 ladies on this thread with an AMH of less then 2 who are pregnant now or already have kids.

Missy - AMH 0.7pmol
Sam - AMH 0.7pmol
Hazelnut - AMH 0.7pmol
Laura
Miranda
Suzie

LW: Ahh you made me all teary. I am more then happy to help any time honey. If you do decide to send me your blood make sure it's very securely packaged hon so it doesn't leak. I'd wrapped the vial in some tissue paper and then put it in a small hard plastic food container with a lid to prevent it from breaking.

Anne: Now you asked I think I need to know final numbers to confirm the restaurant ASAP.
Here is our list please let me know if you can't make it ladies.

Laura
Donkey
Almond
Malini
Kate
Pix
Tracey
Coco
Anna (Sobroody)
Anne 
Purple
Ally
Lainey
Beach
Fish
LJ
Miranda
Wing Wing 
Latestarter
Rural Chick
Nix
Spuds
Steph and Rupee100
LV
Driver - maybe


----------



## Little Me

I will be there Pix- what was the restaurant called?
Roughly how much was the menu, I don't mean to be a cheap skate but trying to watch the pennies at the moment

xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Pix - sorry but I'm still a maybe as we still haven't sorted out the holiday, I have bought my train ticket though (just in case)........if you need definate numbers I'd have to say no........ thanks for the link to the thread I have passed it along


----------



## Han72

ooh yes can we please have a quick reminder of the date time and venue details...? 

xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Anne - This is the restaurant hon - www.aubaine.co.uk (Heddon Street) Nix it's French!  

I will get them put together a menu for us and ask how much it will per head but I'd say no cheaper than £35/£40 for a 3 course meal. If everyone thinks this is a bit much then we can always go to somewhere like Strada? I’ve just rang them up and their 3 course menus start from £19.95 I’ll get more info emailed to me today and let you all know.

What do you think? 

xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Driver don't worry hon, I'm sure it will be fine if we decide to somewhere like Strada. They are more flexible with the numbers. xxx


----------



## Little Me

Pix- Money is a big worry for us at the mo so £20.00 would be better , but I don't want to mess you about with venues
xx


----------



## Han72

Hahahaaaa that would be typical, me travelling from Paris to eat in a French restaurant in London     True too, DH is the anti-Frenchman, when we go out it's almost always Japanese or Italian   

TBH tho 35 squids a head is gonna be difficult for me unless or financial situation takes an unexpected turn for the better!  Sorry Pix, I know you put a hell of a lot of effort into finding that venue too but I think Strada's gonna be the best bet (Italian again   )

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Strada sounds good by the time we add drinks in as well the other place could be up to £60 per person and I know there are a few of the PR girls watching their pennies. I think I've got some floor space reserved somewhere but can't quite remember where  

Anne - Excellent news that Jas has got another couple of weeks


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon ladies - and RH 

Well you've been very chatty today - I wonder why - welcome back Anne hun      

Pix nohut - it was so nice today that there were Turks on the beach as well, although I was the only one swimming  

LW - sorry yor're finding this such a nightmare - I so hope RH is reading this as I've given him loads of notice  . Seeing as I'm not intending my GP about any of this, I'm not sure I could ask for an HCG test - but it might be worth a try - I'd be tempted to POAS first to get an idea - you'll see that second line, I know    .
OMG - if the progesterone gel has that effect, I'll be 5 minutes behind mine   

Driver hun - was your friend seeing the same nurse that hunyb saw, do you think?

AnnaSB - am glad you're beginning to feel a bit better hun - it will take a while but we're here for you  

Sammee - good for you on making a decision - it sounds really positive 

Popsi - all the very best for today hun     - and we definitely won't ignore you tomorrow - I can't believe Friday party night is nearly here again   

   to everyone

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Sarahev

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been a bit absent - it was DH's birthday yesterday and I planned a surprise day out so I have been a bit busy! I'm relieved now though that everything went off well and he enjoyed himself, but he is working really hard at the moment so the long day was not necessarily what he needed - unforseen problems and all that.......

Anyway - I hope that you are all doing ok - i will try and catch up but it is nearly 20 pages    

Sarah xx


----------



## Han72

Ah... what happened Sarah hon?  I hope the day wasn't spoiled cos he was tired...


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi girls,

Pix - sorry, i won't be able to make the xmas meal now as we have to be in Devon for that weekend unexpectedly


----------



## H&amp;P

Jo Macmillan said:


> Pix - sorry, i won't be able to make the xmas meal now as we have to be in Devon for that weekend unexpectedly


pants....  can Millie still come cos i want a cuddle 

Sweetpea - not sure if I will get on again today so just want to wish you all the luck in the world for your OTD tomorrow (I think it's tomorrow)   

Sarah - I love planning surprises for DH but this TX malarky has sort of taken over this year and I am sure he is feeling a bit neglected, I am going to make an extra special effort to make sure I get him some fab Xmas pressies lots of lovely little treats and plan some romantic days out (does mountain biking in Forest Pines count?? think that's where I'm taking him this weekend as long as it doesn't rain), I am sure he loved his day out even if he is tired and it's nearly the weekend


----------



## Jo Macmillan

DRIVER225 said:


> Jo Macmillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pix - sorry, i won't be able to make the xmas meal now as we have to be in Devon for that weekend unexpectedly
> 
> 
> 
> pants....  can Millie still come cos i want a cuddle
Click to expand...

yes, it's in her diary - she'll be there.


----------



## shortie66

Pix im still a defo hun but would prefer cheapo version as well if its not too much trouble for you   

Hi everyone  

Think i may have worked out why af is still absent, think it may be cos of steroid injections i had 4 weeks ago one of the side effects is missing af's   gonna google it now and see what it says


----------



## mag108

hi everyone
just a quickie from me as dh due home soon and someone needs to get cookin (have already started on the red wine so need something to absorb it all)...
LW: option: go to the nearest early pregnancy unit and ask for am emergency hcg (add a little extra stress and say you are having pain..)...Hope Hospital Salford have one (and I am sure North Manchester General have one...test around 9am the results are back at 3-4pm same day

Kate: could you just up and leave?

WELCOME BACK ANNE; WE HAVE MISSED YOU!!!

Popsi: hope your exchange day has gone ok and good luck for tomorrow.

Anna: glad you seem to feel a bit more ok-ish

Sammee: glad you are getting to a better place with it all


xxxto everyone, sorry no more persos

Ally hope your dad is doing ok

RC: so long of you to be away!


----------



## Sammeee

RC + RH... sometimes ireally think i am actually a bit (LOT) thick    ... ive just read back properly my posts..... PLEASE i wasnt implying thers anything wrong with going DE... bloomin ek far from it, just that at this moment in time, whilst i am producing the odd eggy then its not for me.... just like adoption isnt either..... it doesnt mean i disagree with either orr look down on either, because beleive me , far from it. It takes massive guts, and a immensly wonderful person to do either, and its a hell of a strain just even contemplating both, let alone actually doing it!!... 
My friend is at final stages of adoption, 1 bio son, and now adopting, and i no this will be the icing for her.
I spose im trying to say (in type) that well what im trying to say doesnt type the with the same feeling or emotiocan, if ya get my drift!!.. anyway i think u are absolutely fabolous, and ur determination is paramount. 
This time next year, i may be seeking ur advice on DE etc, coz even thou its not 4 me at the mo, doesnt mean im closed to it.....Xx


----------



## AoC

Pixie, love, I'm now not able to come to the party.  

I do love you guys - we're having to watch the pennies, too, hit a bit of a cash flow crisis, and it's been making me feel terribly inadequate and stupid for not managing better.  You've no idea how much good it's doing to hear so many of you say you're having to be frugal, too.      

CocoRuby, I'm so sorry, love.    

Anne, it's lovely to see you again.    Glad you had a lovely hol.  You deserved it!  And yay for Jase's extra weeks!

Down-regging still going well.  Loving the absence of PMT.... it'sssss bliiiiiiissssssss....


----------



## Miranda7

I'm still coming! Come what may...

Cheaper would be good, but I'll be so far in the red by then I will be numb to expense! Can people pray for an offer on our house please? Ahem...


----------



## Donkey

Welcome back anne, hope you had a fab time. Good news on Jason's job extension.  

Popsi hope the exchange day goes well and isn;t too stressful  

Kate can you leave?  Is is worth being so unhappy?  

Pixie we haven't doen any immunes yet, we will do them in conjunction with our next (nhs) cycle.  That will be about the begining of december when my zoladex wears off.  Bourn Hall don't want anything to do with the immunes but will turn a blind eye.  Need to sort out the LIT some time in November but luckily I don't need donor so can go to the Portland.  Dr G is very positive although I'm concerned my NK cells are really quite high.  For me there is no other choice, it's the next step.  I've always been convinced this is my issue but it's been getting dh/family on board.

LW sorry I don't have any answers, my gp has always been helpful once i've got past the receptionist for an appt.  I think mags' idea is good.

Anna   you are entitled to feel sad 

Mags how are you?

love you all xx


----------



## popsi

just zipping in.. thanks for your good wishes, it all went well but sadly as expected there was not a suitable child for us there.. feeling   about but had to be realistic.. so onwards and upwards and    our little one is out there somewhere and safe xxx

millions of love to you alll xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Just back from jabbing  

Sammee hun - I didn't take offence for one minute, so please don't worry, and sorry if I gave that impression.   In fact, when we were told that DE was our only option back in April, my reaction was no way - we'll do without - but we don't want to do without, so for us it is the only option now, along with anything that happens with my follies  

Mag - it is a long time, but hopefully will pale into insignificance over the next 9 months.      


Kate hun - can you check with your GP about the steroids and lack of AF - I warned you I'd be nagging  

AOC - glad the down regging is going well        

Mir hun        - looking forward to meeting you at the party  

Anne  - lovely to see you over on the Jinny thread    

Sweetpea and cousin      tomorrow.

Donkey and Popsi      

**** sy **** sy
xxxx


----------



## mag108

Donkey: thanks for asking, drowning in wed wine! Still waiting for Af so we can see if that moves things along and my hcg falls. Am coping ok ish in the week but it is an enormous DRAG, bigtime so I go all floppy, weepy and freaked out at the weekends and at nite and probably drinling isnt helping (Joanne Harris books have me now convince that someone has cast a wicked spell on me and I know at least one witch-harradon type woman who is my nemesis)....

Cant quite believe that I have a failed MISCarriage (not only a failed pregnancy!). How blindingly ridiculous a situation to be in at 40yrs when every minute counts....

Have had to go beyond feeling no-one understands because it is so unusual no one does but hey I am getting by, going to work, and trying to keep going

X


----------



## mag108

x to popsi.
It will happen.


----------



## Rural Chick

Mag hun


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just popping on and off between ordering the sweets for the shop.  For anyone confused, we haven't changed from a toy shop to a sweet shop but DH had the idea of a traditional sweet counter in the toy shop.  Fab idea I think so I am browing flying saucers, sherbet lemons, cola cubes, pear drops, banana and custard etc.  It is great fun.  Although why DH put me in charge of sweets I will never know, I will probably eat them before they can be sold.

Anne.  Fab to have you back. Glad you had a wonderful holiday.

LW.  I think a pee stick is as good an HCG anyway. To be honest, I don't have much faith in HCG's, mine have been good even though the pg hasn't lasted.  Others have had really low HCG's and gone on to have a baby. I am  that you get the right result. 

Sweatpea.     

Looking forward to the PR party.  I don't mind where we go, it is the company I am interested in.  The only thing with somewhere like Strada is we will be sat at a long table so it will be hard to talk to everybody.  How much are we bothered about eating?  A friend had birthday drinks in a bar in Soho where you could reserve an area until about 9pm, by which time you had comandered that seating for the rest of the night anyway.  It was bar LVPO.  You could order food, although it was more bar snacks than a 3 course meal.
Pixie, so you aren't lumbered with making all the decisions why don't we meet for a drink next week or the week after and go to a few places.

Pixie.  Another thing, if I write a press release for DH's shop (I have never written one before) would you be able to look at it and suggest improvements?   If yes, could you PM me your email address.

Better get back to the sweets

Oh Mag you poor thing.


----------



## Donkey

Oh mags      you are so strong.  We are all here for you   xx


----------



## Donkey

Tracey...sweets..the best job...I LOVE kiddies sweets - pick and mix at christmas is my fave! xx


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies  

Mags     I can't start to imagine how you are feeling but I wish I could take the hurt away. You are not failing at anything, you are an incredibly strong and talented warm and caring person who is going through a dreadful and painful situation but you will get through it, and you will be a yummy mummy. You will get there.   

Popsi, I'm sad for you too, I really wish your destiny was clear and we could see into a crystal ball when your new family member will be safe and warm in your arms or tucked up in their cosy snuggly luxurious bedroom that you have lovingly decorated. But everyday you are 1 day closer to your dream. It's only round the corner lovely  

RC, follie and lining vibes for you, come on follies, a last minute push please all round.       

Donkey, gosh it's such a complicated journey. I wish none of us had immune issues in the first place but I hope you get some answers, it must be your turn soon   

Ooh Tracey, please may I help you and be assistant sweet taster? Please  

Miranda, oi, you out there with the cash, buy this lovely lucky house from these wonderful people     please   

AnnaSausage, hooray for down regging, come on follies, get ready to come out    

Anne, I'll bet your fur babies are happy to be home  

Swinny, any news lovely?  

Sammeee  

Ooh Kate, I do hope the steroid theory could explain it. Don't forget though that you are also under masses of stress in your new job and I'm sure that doesn't help  

Heapey, very good that they are doing it quickly, hope you're happy with the SP  

Sarahev, happy belated Birthday but what went wrong hun?

Oh la la Nix, when do you start tx?

Pixie nohut , I honestly think you have been sent by my late DH as my guardian angel, you are fabulous in every single way and you go out of your way to help me. If there is ever anything I can do for you, just let me know  

Driver, you are the perfect wife, I hope DH knows how lucky he is  

Sweetpea  , thinking of you and hoping for good news      

Hello to everyone else  

Well thank you everyone for your advice. I saw one of the senior doctors at the local GP surgery this afternoon and started off just by asking if I could take metformin if I was pregnant. We ended up having a large debate about metabolism and endocrinology in athletes and she laughed and said no-one in 25 years in the practice had ever come in a given her a lecture about the Krebs cycle. I asked her if she would authorise an HCG blood test. At that point she asked if I had had IVF and I felt relieved as I had not volunteered this information (she must have seen on my file that I had been referred to the NHS fertility clinic last year and that we had done a private IVF cycle). She was adorable and very supportive of the IVF in Turkey and said that the new training GP on duty was married to a gynaecologist so could we go and talk with her which of course we happily agreed. It turns out my GP is also one of my closest neighbours! So the three of us (DP was with me) went down and joined the new GP and continued the debate. The two of them fussed over me, took a blood sample, gave me a prescription for crinone gel and arranged for follow ups tomorrow and next week. I felt very glad I had gone there so thank you everyone. DP and I took the blood over to the hospital pathology lab ourselves to hopefully speed things up. We should, with any luck, have the results back tomorrow. Am feeling quite nervous about it so might not get much sleep tonight.

Love Lightweight x x x


----------



## Rural Chick

LW         I have very good feelings about this sweetie        

LJ - there is a thread about Christmas cards here
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208866.0;topicseen
- perhaps if we all asked for them ......


----------



## mag108

Thanks everyone...and. to  Tracey, Donks, RC, LW.....for your support. I dont think I am particularly strong but I keep going cause there is no real alternative and we all help each other be strong....

LW : well bloomin done! sounds like you took them by the horns!     for your result tomorrow
(and to you too sweatpea)


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all,

Mags, sending you a hug    I really hope everything gets sorted out for you soon, so that you can move on.  It must be horrid having to wait and not be able to go forwards xx

RC, not long to go, how are you feeling today?  Hope all is well, when do you see RH??

Popsi, it must have been a disappointment today but like you say, your little one is out there and you will meet them sooner than you know and it will all be worth the wait.  It's so exciting but the waiting is a killer!


LW, glad you got somewhere today am keeping fingers crossed for you!!!  

Tracey, you have the best job - sweet guardian  

Sweetpea  


Annaof C, how are you feeling?  Glad the pmt is staying away, of course.  It's an exciting time, I think doing the jabs and the pills etc.  It feels like you are really doing something, taking steps for the future.  Nerve racking too though!  Sending you   x

Pixie, SOmewhere like Strada would be better for me, as we are now going to be going for tx no 2 in the next month of so and that money has got to come from somewhere!  Sorry to mess you around, but somewhere cheaper is definitely better for me hon xx Thanks for your hard work in organising the 'do' x

Kate, sorry the job is so rubbish, chin up, you will get something else   for a new job for you!

Hi everyone x

Am ok today, woke up and really just wanted to stay in bed and hide but dragged myself to work.  Was busy so I think it took my mind off stuff.  Just wondering how long a m/c goes on for (only had a chemical before which was like a slightly heavier af) so not sure what to expect...not bleeding as heavily as I was on Tuesday, still some clots but small (sorry if tmi).  Feel a bit numb today, dh not saying much apart from 'if it was meant to happen, it would have happened' but we are going to try another time anyway, have an appt at Lister on Monday so see what they say.

Hope you are all ok tonight
x


----------



## mag108

x coco, its not easy hun.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Cocoa.  Everyone's MC seems to be different.  Mine have all ended at about 7-8 weeks and have been relatively easy, physically.  This time I only bled for about 6 days and none of those particularly heavy.  The first time it was about 8 days and quite heavy and cramps, other 2 times in between.
Although going to work is hard, I found it did take my mind of things.

Mags. I know what you mean about having no choice but to be strong.  Some people just wouldn't be able to though.  You ARE strong and a wonderful woman, don't forget that.

Popsi.  I   that you get your family very very soon.  I am thinking of you and how you are coping with the loss of your friend     it is lovely to remember but it also makes you very sad. 

LW             

Nearly finished my sweet order - I have now spent over an hour browsing sweet and adding some to the order that we don't need in the shop.  Unfortunately they come in 3kg lots!!!!
Does anyone remember Jazzie's they were like chocolate buttons with hundreds and thousands on top.  Were they nice?


----------



## Pixie75

Evening girls,

Coco/Mag:  

Jo/Anna of C : Sorry to hear you can't make it  you'll be missed. xx

LW: Ahh that's such a sweet thing to say - thank you hon   I'm  for good news tomorrow.  

Tracey: Send your press release over hon, I'll be happy to have a look. I'll PM you my email address. Will you contact local media? There are a few titles in Surrey, I can check our database tomorrow and give you some names if you like? We should think some other activities for the opening. My marketing skills aren't great but I'll have a think.

As for the crimbo party I agree with you on the Strada sitting arrangements. I went there today and asked how they'd accomodate 25 people and they shown me an area where they have long tables and a corner table so it's not ideal but it's a cheaper option. Re the bar in Soho, I've had a look at their website and they have Xmas party options maybe we should go there next week and discuss how they'd do the sitting if we chose to have a meal - 3 course sit down meal £28.99, classic buffet menu £19.99 and premium buffet menu £21.99 Here is their website address - www.lvpo.co.uk/christmas what do you think girls?

Better go, need to call a friend.

night all

Pix

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AoC

Tracey, is there a local children's author you can invite to do a signing/reading?  Get a children's party outfit to do free activities?


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies and RH  

Hope I've beaten the early morning peeers to wish Sweetpea and cousin and LW all the very best today         

hunyb sweetie when is your OTD - sending you loads of          

Coco, Mag and  Anna SB  -            it is so understandable that you should all feel so sad after what you have all been through and I am full of admiration for how you have all been so strong. However, it is the support that you provide for the rest of us, even with what you are going through, that is an inspiration to us all.      - sorry, I'm not very good with words like this, but I really mean it.

Tracey - you too hun     I'm so glad that you've got stuck in    to the sweets. I remember those sweets but don't remember eating them - I was more a pear drops, aniseed balls, fruit salad and black jack girl. We used to be given Sunday sweets on the way back from church and I remember looking at all those jars and being told to hurry up with choosing.  

Pixie nohut, - thank you so much for sorting us out for our party - at this rate it's like organising the logistics for a tx - I'm not sure there's much I can do to help, being so faraway, but is there is when I'm back, please let me know.  

AOC - what a brilliant idea - when do you start stimms?  

Heapey - good luck with the hysteroscopy - the ARGC charge a lot less than some other places and they often say that implantation is helped after one - I wonder if you get the pictures from the ARGC - I got mine from the Lister and to be honest I wouldn't have a clue what they were of - it looks more like a smooth moon    

I'm meeting up with another FFer for dinner tomorrow night - how cool is that  

Love to everyone      - scan at 11 and hopefully date for EC - I so want to see RH   

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

Hopefully start stims 28th, RC.    At my last clinic, I always had to downreg an extra week (up to three weeks), but with this clinic, the downreg phase is three weeks anyway!  So I'm hoping I'll get the novelty of a baseline scan that goes according to plan! ggg

I was fascinated by the pictures of my bits from my lap and dye...

 for you.


----------



## Rural Chick

Thanks Anna Sausage - the 28th is RH's birthday and I am hoping to give him the best birthday present ever.


----------



## Sarahev

Hello lovely ladies,

I have nearly managed to catch up! Thank you to all who asked - DH's birthday went off really well - it is just that I planned a really long day as I didn't know at the time that in the past 2 weeks there would be problems at work and he had to work Sunday last weekend and was at work until 8pm Mon and Tues. Don't get me wrong - he really enjoyed the day and it all went well - but the poor boy is desperate for the weekend to have a lie in!

RC - Glad that all seems to be going well - keep up the great reports!

Tracey - ohhhhhhhhh I'd love to be able to shop for all those sweets! Regular food - that's what I miss about living here!

I'm so sorry that there are a few of you going through such difficult times at the moment - I know that when you are going through such a tough time it can feel that it will never end, but i truly hope that things get easier very soon    

Miss Nix - Gavin and Stacey any day next week if you want.................... you free to play out?

Big hugs for everyone else    

Sarah xx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

Huny, Sweetpea & LW- Wishing you all so much luck for your results lovlies      

Mag & Coco- Some    girls, very very sorry, this is heartbreaking    

Pix-  

Kate- What's happened at work hunn? Will text you  

Alls- Are you ok lovely?  

Tracey-Mmmmmm, cola cubes   , You ok hun?  

AM- Hi lovely, how are you?  

Not sure if I mentioned yesterday but I was 3 days late this month....and let myself dream, was gonna do a test if it happened arrived by yesterday....but the ***** arrived on Wednesday.
This is the first time I've been late in about 5 years so you can imagine how hopeful we were. 

Oh well, onwards eh girls    

Lots of love & hugs to everyone, sorry I'm not great on personals but I do think of you all  

xxxx


----------



## Sarahev

Awwww - Anne

I have let myself dream every month for the last 6 years - you would think I would learn but I never do  

Sorry the wicked witch arrived

xx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Sarah, she's a nasty old beatch isn't she  
One day we will all have our dream, we've just got to take a longer route


----------



## Rural Chick

All systems go      

EC next Tuesday - last scan in Istanbul Monday 1pm, flight out to Cyprus 10.00pm with RH - hurrah  
Need to book flights and accommodation, so back later 
**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Brill **** y  
Who's RH?
xx


----------



## Little Me

Girls...........Sarah (Swinny) sends her love, he home PC is buggared


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Anne
Lovely to have you back hun   - glad Egypt was good, and great news about Jas - RH is my DDH - aka Rural Hick who decided he couldn't lurk any longer - he's been keeping tabs on me whilst I've been out here my myself!!!   

Sarah - great to see you again   - so what did you do for Dh's birthday - or can't you tell us.     

   and     to Swinny


----------



## Sarahev

RC - I organised a surprise trip to London for him and took him to a tailors to get two made to measure shirts (he has been picked on at work - in a friendly way -  by the fashion conscious Frenchies!). We then went for a Wembly stadium tour and then met up with a couple of friends for dinner before getting back on the Eurostar to come home. 
I didn't tell him what was happening - and when we arrive at St Pancras I gave him a map with only the address of the shop on it and he had to find it a bit like a treasure hunt - he was getting very confused as we were approaching the shop and I told him he could get 2 shirts - one from me and one from my Mum.
When we left the shop I had printed out the Wembly Tour map so he then knew where we were going next...........
He hates surprises so had to be very careful that I only picked things he would like     

It was a fun day though


----------



## sweetpea74

hi ladies (and gent) and bad news for us i'm afraid. Cousin tested this morning at 6am and the clearblue peestick was negative. We are all very upset and confused as she hasnt had a bleed so therefore what has happened to our embie?? I rang the clinic and that was the first thing they asked (whether she had had a bleed) and I said no, they then said to continue with progesterone etc as normal for two days and then test again on sunday....has anyone had experience of this, could the peestick be wrong and is there still a glimmer of hope or am i just clutching at straws It just all feels so flat - we've waited a year for this, from when dear coussie offered to carry for us back last november and then we had to wait 6 months quarantine and then a few delays after that and finally this, we're all v v sad.   

I'm off down to brighton tomorrow to be with coussie for sunday's test....

sorry for the 'me' post but head's not with it today.....

sweetpea


----------



## Rural Chick

Sweetpea and cousin              - are you going to have a blood test - peesticks can be wrong            that that one was.

Has anyone heard from LW?

Oh Sarah, that sounds lovely - what a great pressie.  

Do you think this was written by a bloke who's wife spits      

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/6267901/Chemical-in-sperm-may-slow-ageing-process.html

 sy  sy xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh Sweatpea, I am devastated for you. I am so so so sorry. The advice I was given about pee sticks is that the first response ones are the best ones to use, not clearblue. Perhaps try with the first response on Sunday?? Hang on in there sweetness


----------



## Sarahev

Sweetpea - I am so sorry and hoping for better news over the weekend


----------



## sweetpea74

thanks ladies, will try with first response on sunday and see what happens......ahhhh what a day  

i'm off now to book trains etc

SP


----------



## H&amp;P

sweetpea -   I am still holding onto     until the fat lady sings (and I ain't even whistling yet  )


----------



## Pixie75

Hey girls,

Sweetpea: Really hope the result is different on Sunday     

Anne:    I hope my witch returns soon, CD 40 and there is still nothing  

LW: Have you got your blood results yet, I'm dying to know.   

RC: Good luck with the EC on Tuesday. How many follies do you have? 

Been to see my Chinese doc this morning and asked her to bring my AF back   

I found it quite difficult to concentrate though cos she was wearing an animal print top and her cleavege was rather revealing and it reminded me of the scene from " Lost in translation" you know when Bill Murray opens the door to an unexpected guest who jumps on him and keeps saying "lip mys stockings - lip my stockings"    I know I am  

xxxxxx


----------



## Han72

Pixie75 said:


> Been to see my Chinese doc this morning and asked her to bring my AF back
> I found it quite difficult to concentrate though cos she was wearing an animal print top and her cleavege was rather revealing and it reminded me of the scene from " Lost in translation" you know when Bill Murray opens the door to an unexpected guest who jumps on him and keeps saying "lip mys stockings - lip my stockings"   I know I am


   Now I'm gonna have to download the film! Reminds me of a colleague (back in the day when I had a career  ) who got in the lift at work with someone who was wearing some proper cheesy leopard print boots. My mate was trying not to laugh so distracted herself by humming something. It was only after she'd got out of the lift she realised she'd been humming "tiger feet"    So much for trying not to take the pee out of the girl! Hope your AF stops playing silly buggers soon hon!  Oh and LVPO looks fab hon!

Anne - sorry your turned up just when you thought it was safe to go and POAS  BUMMOCKS!!!    

Sweetpea hon - really hope it's better news on Sunday lovey      

Hello Sarah! - you're on for G&S next week then! Any particular day good for you? I'm easy (fnar fnar!!!)

**** sy -    definitely!

Hiya Trace - I think I remember Jazzies but didn't like them very much, I remember that the chocolate didn't really taste like chocolate if you know what I mean (I was such a discerning child  ) Am now craving sherbet lemons and Kola cubes and it's all your fault    

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies  

I called the sugary at 2.30 and they said the result was in and the doctor would call me back. Been waiting all afternoon for the call but it didn't come. Anyway, I managed to get the numbers and I can confirm it is indeed at   I have to confess I did test positive yesterday and again this morning (the pg line went dark before I had finished peeing on it this morning) and I am still 1 day early, tomorrow should be my OTD.  

I am humbly aware Sweetpea is in anguish over pending results and I just wanted to say Sweetpea my thoughts are with you and really really pray for good news for you on Sunday     

Lightweight x x x


----------



## beachgirl

Lightweight -woohoo congratulations on your BFP, that's fantastic news x


----------



## H&amp;P

Nix/ Sarah - I'm in Paris next Thursday night might not have much time (will be expected to be social with the people I'm over there with) but would love to meet for a coffee if I am anywhere near where you live? Hotel KYRIAD , 85 Bd Saint Denis, 92400 Courbevoie 

LW - Come on put us out of our misery     Ahhh there you are   , well done you, wonder how many you've got in there, sounds like a really strong positive.  

Anne - Have you finished all your washing and ironing yet? If you have can you come and do mine  

Pix - Hope the TCM will make AF come out to play, can't believe my dance didn't work for you all, maybe they only work once and I need to do you all a new one.  

Sweetpea - got everything crossed for Sunday.    

Right really got to go as off out at 6:45 and I'm still at work and I've got no petrol and I need to buy something to take with me this evening.......I'm so tired I could just curl up and go to sleep so might be sat in a corner yawning all evening..... we are going to try to sort our holiday this weekend 

 to all.


----------



## Pixie75

WOOO HOOOO LW !!!           

Congratulations!! I'm over the moon for you. I reckon you'll have        

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

Congrats LW hunny!!! SO SO V pleased for you sweetie!

Sweetpea hunny     for you and your cous!

Pix darling you're a star organising the meet for us, I'll be there whatever hunny!

Hugs to all x


----------



## Rural Chick

LW -


----------



## Han72

Yaaaay LW!         Congrats hon!  Can't believe those buggers didn't call you back tho   

Drives - not a clue where that is, I assume somewhere near La Defense...?  Sarah, you up for it mate  Coo a Paris PR meet-up! Fantastic   Good luck sorting out your hols and don't forget to take a nice beeeeeeg beeeeeg suitcase so's I can squeeze in too!  Can we go somewhere warm please       


xxx


----------



## mag108

just popped on to say to 

Sweetpea: We are all here for you. It is so tough, but I guess Sunday is the key day now. If thats what the clinic advises I think you have to go with what they say and therefore hold on to some hope. If it was all over they would be quick to tell you. In the meantime, thinking of you and sending you a massive and tight tight tight hug


----------



## mag108

Oh LW: How fantastic! So so happy for you hun!


----------



## Miranda7

Oh Lightweight, you beauty!!!!!


RAAAAAH! That's such wonderful news...

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

Go LW!!!!      Well done, love.    I'm so pleased - just as it should be.

Sweetpea, I'm sorry sweetheart.


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Sweetpea hunny      hope sunday brings you different news sweetheart        

Lightweight darling you cannot believe how happy for you reading ur news     My hand was covering my mouth for at least a minute and scottie ended up asking me if i felt sick     Sweetheart im over the moon for you, this is the best news on here for a long long time hunny      

Pix i dont care where we go as long as its cheap i can get drunk and dance my little size 2's off with anne  

**** y woo hooooooo for you too, good luck for tuesday sweetie pie       

Hello everyone else     and      to us all.

Still hating the job im afraid have applied to boots for temporary xmas staff as i would rather work there for a few months than for the c.o.c.k. im working for at the mo. BUT BUT BUT BUT BUT hopefully some good news on the horizon, we have seen a cafe for sale which we are thinking of taking out a business loan against the house for. As i said before we have some money owing to us from sale of scotts late uncles estate so we are thinking of taking out a business loan with no early redemption fee.      this comes off. Ooooo looks like af is trying to turn up too finally on day 60   bit of watery stuff today but nothing else since.


----------



## Sarahev

LW - wow congrtulations - that is great news    

Nix - Courbevioe is next to La defense - so if you like you could come to mine for G&S day and we could meet up with Driver later on. Does that work for you guys? Only problem possibly with that idea is that Nix and I could well be VERY happy/giggly/girly - well ok - quite frankly drunk before we ever get to meet up with Driver    

Does this plan still work?

Sarah xx


----------



## laurab

Fanbloodytastic LW - Made my weekend!


----------



## Ourturn

Sweetpea - I am still keeping everything crossed for you and your cousin  CB is not very sensitive, so I am still hopeful for you, especially as her AF has not turned up!   

LW - how fantastic!

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

Maybe it will be double trouble!

Anna x


----------



## lucky_mum

LW - Fantastic news!!!           soooooooo very, very pleased for you, and wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy - well done you!!!!

Sweetpea -    for Sunday   

Would anyone mind if I bought a lovely friend with me to the PR do? (Pixie - would this mess up the numbers?) - she is actually an FF, called rupee100, but doesn't get on FF very often and has been a bit shy to post on here, she is hopefully going to come say hi in the next few days! I met her in person earlier this year through another FF (from the Reprofit clinic, Guitarangel - who met her due to them living in the same town, near me). She is a PR (she just had her third ICSI cycle cancelled due to poor response  ) We went to visit her & her husband tonight and had a lovely meal, she really is a sweetheart 

Got to go, V is stirring - sorry for lack of personals! lots of love to all   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Just checking in on LW- congrats LW, I bet you are over the moon    

Hi Steph  

Kate/ sorry about your job love, what a shame  

night all

xxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning ladies and RH  

Sweetpea hun - I believe Boots are doing a BOGOF on first response tests at the moment            for Sunday for you and your cousin - have a good weekend together.  

Pixie nohut- we're still not too sure exactly on the number of proper follies but it's certainly over 10     

Nix - what is G&S? All I can think of is Gilbert and Sullivan, and somehow I can't see you, Sarah and Driver doing that on an evening out - will you tell us or do we have to guess??  

Driver hun, I can't believe your dance didn't work either  - it sounds like you're working so hard at the moment and could do with a good break  

Beachy - did you get your tests done hun? I bet you had a lovely time with friends LO on Thursday - it's a great way to practise before you have your own.   

Kate      - am so sorry that boss is such a [email protected], but great news about the potential cafe - I say go for it hun - I'll come and drink coffee and bring Gin and Tonic with me to play with your little ones    

Steph - I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem, but I guess Pixie is the one with all the numbers - and LJ has done the labels    

LW -    your in box is full hun.  

hunyb - loads of      

     to Sarah, Purple, Mag, Heapey, Mir, AOC, Laura, AnnaSB, Anne, and all the other lovely PR ladies and      to RH!!

TMI alert - can anyone tell me whether the estrafem tablets and patches would cause loads of EWCM? 

Am off to the beach again and then meeting up with another FF for dinner who is also out here having tx.  

Hope you all have lovely days     to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning 

Hi RC   yes thanks, gave some bloods yesterday so will see what results I get...going to have a look when in work on Monday.  Had a really nice with friends LO, I have her every Thursday and really do enjoy it although it can be hard work  

Enjoy your day at the beach x

Hi Heapey x


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey hun - don't forget those follies aren't all mine - I don't want to be moved off the thread        

Have you been downstairs yet at the ARGC? The first time I went down there it was a bit of a shock, to say the least. It's quite cosy down there and you'll be given a very tasteful blue paper gown to wear, so make sure you have a nice bra on    It may have changed since I was there, of course, but somehow, I doubt it.    

Beachy - how old is LO?


----------



## beachgirl

She's 18 months RC and already her favourite word is No.....


----------



## Rural Chick

At that age my nephew's favorite word was why


----------



## Rural Chick

at all of that  hun - are kinckers a sexy form of knickers


----------



## AoC

RC:  I understand lots of EWCM is common in the latter stages of stimming.  

I keep ending up on the Woking thread, because they're on 'part 95', too!  Very confusing....


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

Just getting ready for work this morning    Really wish i didnt have to go back there tbh i hate the place the job and the c.o.c.k i work for.    

Hopefully we may get a phone call today about viewing the cafe.We are going to be sneaky when asking for business loan and get enough to pay for next tx too  

Oh well suppose id better get dressed least its only 2 and half hours suppose i should be able to struggle through it


----------



## beachgirl

Kate- just think by 1pm you'll habe done for the weekend and be able to relax x


----------



## Rural Chick

AOC - thanks for that hun - I've never got this far before   Can you imaging if we all posted on the Woking thread - would they know what had hit them    

Heapey -     

Kate hun - good luck for your viewing and great idea to get tx money at the same time - just imagine us all       the c.o.c.k. for you   

Beachy - I'm off to your namesake now - back this arvo


----------



## Donkey

Excellent (or should that be eggcellent?) news RC…good luck.  

Sarah that sounds like a lovely birthday treat for DH, he’s very lucky.  

Sweetpea fingers crossed for Sunday.  We are all thinking of you?  

Steph where do you live?  I have met Rupee and Guitar Angel at a Herts girls meet up.  I’m in Welwyn Garden.  

Heapey good luck with the hysto  

Kate I think that the café sounds a great idea.  

Pix - I really am easy about where we go, I appreciate you organising it.
xx


----------



## mag108

RC: such good news on your crop! Is RH on his way ?

Kate: good luck with the business loan hun, you need an escape route....hope today wasnt too horrible.

xxxxxxxto everyone else
no real plans today, we have Dh's son so it'll be off to the park.


----------



## Han72

Rural Chick said:


> just imagine us all      the c.o.c.k. for you


  surely it's too early in the morning for anything that kinky!



Rural Chick said:


> at all of that hun - are kinckers a sexy form of knickers


Oh maybe not!    G&S is Gavin and Stacey - LUSH    Fantastic news re the crop of follies hon, as far as I'm concerned they ARE all yours but the PR girls are very nice about letting fake pr's like me hang around so I'm sure you'll be ok          Oh and the EWCM is just cos of all the loevely follies you're growing there 

Kate -    re the cafe hon, I really hope it works out and that you can borrow enough to cover the tx too!!!   

Heapey - PMSL at MJ joke    Tell your DH that I wasn't impressed with Italy either but that was more about the racism than anything else! Mind you whaddaya expect with a PM like that   
Oh and no, downstairs at the ARGC hasn't changed at all since RC's time! 

Oops DH complaining, better shoot! Love to all and have a great WE 

xxx


----------



## popsi

morning girls...sorry not really read back i have a HUGE hangover !! just wanted to quickly pop in to congratulate LW on your BFP .. well done you xxxxx its fantastic news

love to you all.. will post more when i feel human again (could be some time LOL!!)

happy saturday girlies xx


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - the cafe sounds exciting! Hope you get to resign from your job soon!

RC - follies sound great!    

Sweetpea - keeping everything crossed for cousin's retest tomorrow    

Popsi  

Hi everyone

Not been using the cb monitor this month, but been taking my basal temp and it rose yesterday am (cd 1, despite no other signs. Had a little ecmw but not the usual amount and there was a tiny bit of pink in it so I thought that might be due to the mc.  So I dragged DH to bed before he went to work first thing, but as I had already ov'd do you think it was too late? On the positive if I did ov on cd17 that's means my body has recovered quite quickly and the down regulation has not sent my cycle into the tailspin it did after ivf no1. 

I think ov'ing has lifted my mood thanks to the hormones. I notice I'm always in a better mood from ov onwards. 

Spent yesterday giving our bedroom a spring clean and it is now clutter free and I can put candles on various surface. Only problem is the clutter is now in the spare room! Need to pack away my summer clothes and bring out the winter woolies...sigh! This cooler weather does mean I'll be calling out a man to service the aga and turn it on for the winter. DH always moans when it gets switched on as it means winter is here and it costs £40 per month to run. Worth every penny though I think, as it heats 3 rooms and helps me produce the best food! Sure pooch will love lying next to it too! 

Finally took down our enormous living room curtains to be dry cleaned, they were a disgrace. Back to the house work, whilst I'm still in the mood! 

Anna x


----------



## Züri

Hi Girls

*Lightweight*, thanks for asking about my dad - yes he's now at home recovering. It was a big ordeal but things are all looking good. He has his follow up in a few weeks but i think if the tissue they removed had been cancerous they'd have called him back in by now. How's the 2WW going? keeping all crossed x ooh stop press&#8230;.. I am doing my post on a note pad while i go through the pages and have now just come to your news! wow wow wow wow congrats! i am so happy for you, was yesterday OTD? it seems to have come round very quick

*RC* so sorry to hear about your mum  have i missed some news? seeing on todays posts people saying well done good crop to you but looked back and can't see anything re egg collection? I am so slow on here these days and have a nightmare keeping up to date  
*
Tracey *- so the toy shop is all a go go? how did you get on in the end with your logo? I emailed you back a few times but not sure if you got them? xx

Welcome back from your hols *Anne*, did you have a lovely time? get some piccies up on ** soon  x
*
Popsi* sorry it wasn't a miracle month for you x

*Ally* how's your dad doing?

*Sweatpea* I am so sorry, sorry i hadn't seen your bio and didn't know your story. What a wonderful cousin you have - i pray for a good result on Sunday - P.S who's the gent in your 'hi ladies (and gent)?

Hi everyone else i missed xx

Not sure if i mentioned i'm off to Chicago next Thursday? can't wait, really need a shopping trip, all my clothes are too big from last winter and after an unusually hot week this past week it has now turned to winter brrrrrr - so&#8230;. hubby has gone to chicago today for 2 weeks on business and I am meting him for a long weekend of shopping, can not wait. Shopping here is a nightmare and shopping in chicago is heaven!!

Right best make sure i have a productive day, husband has left lots of jobs for me to do in his absense, nice&#8230;

x


----------



## hunyb

Gosh...having not been able to get on FF for nearly a week I have absolutely no chance of catching up. I've just spent the last hour reading through the last 8 pages and am totally knackered now!

Sweetpea - I have everything crossed for you and your cousin that there will be better news tomorrow. Will be thinking. 

Coco-ruby - I'm so so sorry this wasn't your time hun. 

Popsi - Again, I'm so sorry for you bfn this time. Sorry you are hungover this morning
(whispered obviously) 

LW - Woo-hoo!       So happy for you both! 

Zuri - I'm sooooo jealous of your chicago shopping trip!

RC & RH - hope 10 is the magic number! Everything crossed for you both! I've probably missed this in my haste to catch up but when is EC planned?

Kate - your boss sounds like a d.i.c.k. . I worked for boots over christmas once and had a right laugh - it was a really nice atmophere!

Hi to heapey, anne, mags, annasb, nix, beachgirl, donkey, stephjoy, sarahev, pixie, ally, laurab, miranda, purps, and anyone else I've missed. 

Well I'm 6 days post ET and slowly driving myself . Physically I feel absolutely nowt (is that normal?) which is stressing me out. Talking about stress....I'm stressing myself out because I'm feeling stressed!    I started my new course properly last week and have had to brave rush hour traffic every day which is not conducive to staying zen-like! Not sure if this is the cyclogest talking but my road rage has gone off the scale and DH cannot do anything right (eating, breathing, sleeping, walking etc.). I'm annoyed with myself that I haven't managed to stay calm this week and feel like because I don't have any pg symptoms I've already ruined my chances of a BFP. Help...i'm going over to the dark side!   

xx


----------



## beachgirl

Just a quick one from me...

Swinny asked me to say congratulations to Lightweight, she's pc less at the moment but wanted to say ' woohoo....fantastic news'


----------



## Rural Hick

Hi Ladies including RC (phew  , I got that in the right order )

Congratulations LW on your    .

Message to RC - concentrate on growing - I'm sending      .  Only two days until we are next together and the next stage commences!   

RH


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening ladies and RH  

I hope everyone has had a good day - I am looking forward to meeting up with a fellow FFer and her husband for dinner tonight  - I have cancelled my normal stool at the kebap cart for this evening.   

Donkey    have you got anything planned for half term - great that you have met Rupee - that means she'll know 2 people at the party.  

Mag - RH flies out on Monday and we'll be on the same flight from Istanbul - he flies back on Thursday and the I fly back to the UK on the following Monday having been away for just over 3 weeks - I think I'm going to have to say I've been on a sun bed/had a spray tan    . How are you feeling today hun?   

Nix hun   - I see them as my follies as well, even though they're not all home grown.    

AnnaSB- I reckon you'll be OK - especially if DH's     swim quickly   . We had a Rayburn in one house we had - I once caught RH having put headlamps in it to soften the glue round the lenses       They are lovely, although do you have a hob as well - I used to run out of patience and not be organised enough to use the top bit properly.    Glad that you are a bit brighter today hun    

Zuri hun   - EC is on Tuesday so just waiting the last few days now. So glad that your Dad is OK    - they have found some other lumps on Mum's ureters and as I found out from my Aunt today, on one of her ovaries as well.    Make sure you buy lots of lovely clothes and then ditch the big ones - you deserve it so much after all your weight loss.      

hunyb hun - sending you loads of        and       . I'm not going to tell you not to be stressed, becuase that makes it worse - can you do some deep breathing when you feel yourself getting stressed - I find that it relaxes me, even if I'm still worrying - and you won't have ruined your chances either - more ladies than not don't have any symptoms, so try not to worry too much. If you remember how upset you were after that horrid nurse and now you're PUPO - you can do it.    

    to Beachy, Swinny and RH  

WW - thanks for your email hun - I hope we can catch up tomorrow.

Popsi  - I missed you last night, but really glad you were able to have a Friday night party with your 3D friends. Hope the head is better now.   

I hope you all enjoy Strictly and X-factor - Turkey are playing Estonia in the world cup qualifiers tonight, so I expect that means the streets will be empty    

See you all later, and thanks again for all your love and support - I couldn't have done this without you being there for me.       

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Donkey

B0lloxs...i have a cold/sinusitus temp 38.5 and it's my birthday tomorrow    I can't believe I'm ill AGAIN!!!!

Enough feeling sorry for myself...

Sweetpea, thinking of you testing tomorrow  

Zuri so glad to hear your dad is on the mend, I agree with RC ditch the old clothes and treat yourself to a fab new wardrobe, you deserve it.

RC glad to see you so positive, bet you can;t wait for RH to join you.  So sorry about your mum, you seem so strong   . I've nothing really   planned for half term aprt from acupuncture and a trip to the dentist.  I want to rest, it's been a difficult half term getting over the appendix op.  Open evening on Weds so a really late one, I hate open evening it's so false    but at least we have a late start on thursday adn I get out of doing my assembly  

Anna I love the idea of an aga, the highlight of winter for me is our woodburning stove, I have to fight the cats to snuggle up it front of it.  

SCD and X factor soon, already bathed and in my PJs  

Lots of love xx


----------



## Lilly7

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this thread. I hope it's ok to join.  

I've got a few questions and I wonder if anyone can give me advice.

I had a Lap and dye and Hyteroscopy in April this year. My consultant found that my tubes were blocked and that I had mildly polysystic ovaries. He told me that my uterus and ovaries looked really healthy and that there wouldn't be any trouble getting eggs, it would be more of a worry that I would get OHSS.

2 weeks ago my scheduled treatment week came. AF came, i went up to the clinic and my bloods weren't right and there were no follicles showing on the scan. I was advised to go back the next day. That night AF stopped, (I have complicated AF's ) and the clinic told me to call when I started bleeding again.
After 5 days of no bleeding the clinic prescribed 10mg Provera to be taken every 8 hours for 7 days. 3 days after the last dose AF came and today I went back to the clinic for my day 2 bloods and the antral folicle scan.

The nurse seemed really concerned as she was looking and then told me that she could only find 3 (or 4) follicles on 1 ovary. The other ovary was in a tricky position and it was hard for her to see but it didn't look like there was much happening there.

The nurse suggested we could wait for another cycle to see if there is any improvement, but after speaking to the consultant, she then said that we should go ahead anyway as we are having ICSI and because DH  needs SSR and also his FSH level is high, we are under time pressure.

Because of what the consultant told me after my Laparoscopy, I hadn't even considered that follicle count and producing eggs would be an issue in my treatment.  I haven't done any research and don't know where to begin. I'm still in complete shock and have a headache from crying so much. 

I would love to know if anyone had an antral follicle scan at the start of tx and went on to collect more eggs at EC than was predicted? 

And if anyone has any other advice at all I would be so so grateful.

Good luck to everyone   . . and thanks for reading,

Leola. x


----------



## mag108

Leola
Welcome to the thread. I cant help too much as have only done 1IVF myself but I do know that several people on here did start off with a low antral follie count and it did go up...
Can you post more details of your protocol? 
I am sure with someone with more exp will help!
x
MAG108


----------



## Rural Hick

Leola

I'm sorry, but I can't answer your question either.  However, what I can say is that a positive mental attitude really helps (easier said than done) so keep thinking   , that it only takes one positive sperm / folli and you'll get what we are all seeking.

Good luck, and RC and I understand what you are going through and      for the right outcome for you.

RH


----------



## Laura36

Hi Leola,
My last cycle was the only one where I had an antral follicle scan.  They said there were about 6 follies.  But at EC they could only get 1 egg (other ovary too high to reach).  Luckily my one egg fertilised and became a perfect, textbook 8 cell embryo for 3 day transfer. Was a BFN but proof that despite rubbish follicle count you can get good embryo(s).  Good luck  

   to all.  I'm more of a lurker than poster on here but wish you all the very best


----------



## veda

hello everybody have been catching up with your posts. 
well done to lw for your lovely bfp
im praying for you sweetpea.
hope your follies are cooking well and are all set for a productive week rc and you and rh are reunited asap.
leola im new too and these girls really welcome you and if anyone knows anything to help you im sure they will be along soon.
im watching x factor and cannot believe those cocky twins! rubbish.
am currently waiting for af which will be the second after treatment abandoned. feel like i am constantly wishing my life away to get to the next treatment (sounds like a nice spa! shame its not!). feeling positive after the new plan unveiled but nervous too as cant really find much info on this hrt protocol. oh well at least have got lovely maldives to look forward too (6 weeks and counting)
hope everyone is ok and even tho i dont post as often i read your posts everyday.

v


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH   

Sweetpea and cousin                  for this morning     

Donkey hun
 to you
 to you
 dear Donkey
 to you
     

Are you up to anything nice today - I really hope your cold gets better soon. I know exactly what you mean about open evening  - unfortunately it is a game all schools play - I intend to go round on a normal school day when I'm chosing a school for Gin and Tonic    A nice relaxing half term sounds great - I love not having things planned and just being able to potter and not have my life ruled by bells (and a [email protected] head!!  )

Leola hun - welcome. It does only take one good egg and sperm, but I'm interested to know why the consultant thought you might get OHSS - he must have had a reason - can you ask him why he thought that and why it would appear that your follies are being shy? Have you had your FSH and/or AMH tested? Sorry to ask all these questions, but you'll find out that the ladies on here are jolly good consultants too, and the more info we have, the better our diagnoses  

Mag - hope you're feeling a bit brighter again today hun   - have you anything nice planned for today?

Cardifflaura - great to see you again sweetie     - I lurked for ages but did read everyday - I think most of us do from time to time - I dread to think how I shall mamange when I'm back at work - but I'm not even going to contemplate that yet.  

Veda - thanks for your good wishes hun  - is it worth startiing a new thread about your hrt protocol - someone else must have done it. Are they still at Bootcamp on the X-factor - I will have so much SCD and X-factor to catch up on when I get home - what a hard way to spend the 2ww   

hunyb - half way there sweetie -        ,      and      for you.  

LW -    

WW - hopefully we'll get to natter today sometime    

Ally        for your Dad.  

Driver hun  - I seem to be a smilie addict - I am trying to cut down, but sorry if I give you a headache - I will keep trying to cut down, I promise.    

Am going to send the           to arrest Kate, Beachy, Pixie and Popsi in the hope that it will scare the   into action.

 and       to  Almond, Anna SB, Anne, AOC, Coco,  Driver, Fishy, Heapey, Jersey, Jo M, Kate, Lainey, Laura, Likas, LJ, LV, Malini, Mary, Minnow, Mir, Missy, Nikki, Nix, Purple, Sam, Sarah , Steph, Swinny, Tamelia, Zuri and all the other Team PR ladies. 

I had a fantastic time meeting up with a fellow FFer and her husband last night and the restaurant was superb. I won't say what the waiter suggested he would do for me as RH might get jealous, but he was very flattering and complimentary - I reckon they put someting in the apple tea  . We discovered that we both have an appointment with Dr. Munip at 1.00 on Monday, so we reckon he'll be doing one in each hand, so to speak    . We're meeting up for coffee before our appointments on Monday morning, so I'm not sure the waiting room will know what's hit them when we arrive.   

Am now waiting to see what the weather is like to see if I'm off to the beach again - there is something very special at seeing so much sun at this time of year.    

I hope you all have lovely days and      and      to everyone.

 sy  sy
xxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Thanks for all your welcoming replies and good wishes. I really appreciate it.  

I'll try to answer some of the questions;

I'm on the Antagonist Regime and started this morning with my first 150 IU Puregon shot. 
I'm now confused as to if I'm on the optimum dose/treatment for my situation. After yesterdays scan the specialist nurse said that I should be put on a higher dose treatment than I was originally written up for. When I went back to the clinic in the afternoon to collect my drugs, I asked about this and was told that the consultant on duty had decided against upping the dose. I wonder if this is in my best interest, or he wants to cover his back because of what was said after my Laparoscopy. 

After the Laparoscopy, the consultant diagnosed me with PCOS. (One of the ovaries looks a bit bumpy on the photos he gave me which I think indicates this) However, he said that they looked healthy and like there were lots of eggs. That was when he told me that I would be at risk of OHSS. Because he's very well respected in the field it didn't cross my mind that he could be wrong. 
Yesterday the nurse was very surprised that my notes said PCOS as she said it looked completely the other way from the scan, and that she thought that they would "struggle to get these ovaries going". 
B****y depressing!

The other thing that keeps crossing my mind is questioning wether they have the timing right. No-one has been able to get to the bottom of my period problems in the 17 years I've had them. I bleed for sometimes 3 weeks, chronic heavy bleeding. And then have 3 or 4 weeks without bleeding. It's been a bit different since the Laparoscopy, but still not normal by any means. Maybe I'm clutching at straws, but can they treat such an abnormal cycle with their usual protocol? Is my day 2 the same as a day 2 in a normal cycle, etc.

I had FSH test done in April and it was fine. I'm not sure if they've done it since, and I don't know what AMH is. Can anyone tell me? 
The clinic did seem to be very comprehensive with their work up tests, but I plan to call my consultant tomorrow so will ask about AMH. Does anyone have any suggestions as to other questions to ask? 
I'll have to write a list so that I don't just get all emotional and end up non the wiser.

Sorry for another epic. My mind is buzzing and I'm just trying to get my head round it all.

Leola. x


----------



## sweetpea74

morning all and its a definate BFN for us today     we did the test at 6am this morning (first response this time) and there was only the one line there showing not pregnant so its game over for us...its just soooo disheartening as there has been no bleeding whatsoever so we are confused as to what has happened to our little embie....dear cousin is not sure she can go through it again as she was just so certain it was going to work this time she had put all her faith in this round of tx so we have a lot of thinking about what to do next and where to go from here....it is all just so sad, but i know it will work out in the end....    Anyway I also wanted to say:

Hi Leola and welcome to the thread, you'll find a lot of very knowledgeable girls on here who know all about AMH and I'm sure they will fill you in, but from my understanding it is a blood test that can give an indication of your ovarian reserve and therefore can help doctors determine the tx that would be best for you....Mine is considered low at just 6pmol (15pmol and above is listed as satisfactory fertility) but then again I produced four eggs at my last tx so not sure how that correlates to the AHM test - i'm sure there will be some other lasses who can say more! I also wanted to say I too had a low antral follicle count, ended up with 6 follicles and then produced the four eggs so dont give up hope yet!! Sending you lots of hugs anyway and a few of us have had to deal with nurses and their insensitive comments but just ignore them as no-one ever know the outcome till you get there....    

Congratulations LW on your BFP!!!     Yay! Its great to hear some good news on this thread so lets hope it triggers off lots more positivity! Bring it on!! All the very best for the next few weeks worth of hurdles, i'm keeping everything crossed for you!     

Hey hunyB and you're half way through your 2ww! At the time it feels like its going soooo slowly but believe me you'll be at OTD before you know it so i'm sending you lots of positive thoughts and hoping that you can be as zen-like as possible for this next week!     

hey RC And RH and     for your forthcoming tx, wont be long til you're reunited eh? xx

Hi there Zuri and the 'gent' is RH, the other half of RC who has joined this lovely thread so he can keep an eye on what his missus is up to! Thanks for your lovely support and enjoy chicago, you'll have a blast i'm sure!..... 

Hey Tracey and hope the toyshop plans are running smoothly and the sweets have started arriving!   

Hello Kate and hope you find another job soon so you can get away from the c.o.c.k.... 

Hi there Veda and thank you for your well wishes, here's   your next plan works!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Donkey! Hope you're feeling a bit better today and the temp has come down a bit so you can enjoy the day??   

Hiya Mags and hope you're OK?   

How tx going annaofC? 

Hello to all you other lovely ladies and I just wanted to say thank you all for your support, positivity and well wishes for us throughout this tx. This forum has been such a help to me over the past year really,  it really has helped me feel less alone and more prepared for any outcome and although it hasnt worked out for us this time I feel like i would not be able to handle any of it as well as I am without all your lovely support so once again thank you, big hugs all round!    I'm heading back up to wales tomorrow, back to our lovely cottage but with no internet so i wont be able to get online very much so if you dont hear from me thats why.....bye for now ladies x


----------



## Ourturn

Sweetpea - I am so sorry hun                         

Donks - sorry you are poorly but

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY!   [/fly]

           

Leola - AMH is a newish tests which predicts your ovarian reserve and therefore how you will respond to ivf. It is new though and ladies with a low amh can still produce eggs (despite what some clinics say)

Pix - I'm happy to go with the majority, would be happy with the bar or the italian. The £21 buffet option would be fine with me! I'm looking foward to meeting everyone in the flesh and having a drink (or several!)

Zuri - glad your Dad is better 

Morning RC, Heapey, RH, Popsi, Anna, Veda, cardiflora and anyone else who is around.

Feel like I'm comming down with a cold...typical just as I go back to work tomorrow. Dreading logging in after a 2 week break tomorrow. At least I will be working from home on my first day back!

We are off to a nice restaurant for Sunday lunch, need to work out what I am going to wear...feeling very porky at the mo. Because I have been feeling blue I have been comfort eating and indulging in M & S desserts  . Diet starts Monday...hopefully I can loose a few pounds before the party!

Who do you think will get the heave ho in X Factor? I think the twins will stay as they are entertaining, think it will be the girl group of ex pole dancers!

Anna x


----------



## popsi

hiya ladies

sweetpea sorry for your horrible result honey    words are not enough xx

donkey....     hope you manage to have a nice day despite being ill xxx

love to everyone else, just come in from shopping so off to put all the goods away in between watching the rugby on the TV ... hope you have a good sunday xxxxx


----------



## hunyb

Sweetpea - you lovely lady...I'm gutted for you and your cousin that this tx hasn't worked. I hope you can both draw support from each other. 

Leola7 - its no wonder your confused as to what is going on.....it does sound like your antral follicle scan completely contradicts what they had thought would happen (OHSS). I would push your clinic to get your AMH level checked (I'm surprised they haven't suggested it given the latest scan). I was told by my clinic (nhs) that it costs around 100 quid to check AMH (which in short is apparently is the best indicated of how many eggs you have left and as such an indicator of how you will eventually respond to treatment) so they don't always offer it unless they suspect you have a low reserve. It should give them some idea of whether OHSS was ever a real concern fo you and help them to properly gauge the dose of stimms you need to be on. Having said that, my antral follicle count was nothing on the left ovary  (I was told this ovary would never  respond to stimms) and just 3 on the right ovary with an AMH which was barely detectable. You are nowhere near the max dose of stimms (which for most clinics is 450....someone correct me if I'm wrong). We were told that with the afc and my extremely low AMH it was extremely unlikely I would respond at all (with either follicles or eggs) and was put on 450 menopur but told to expect the worse. We were even given the DE speech b4 our first tx. We eventually had a response of one lovely follicle on the left and 3 on the right, eggs were collected from all follicles and 2 fertilised (grade 1) and were transfered last week so I'm currently on the tww. Don't lose heart love, just because you thought you would have lots of follicles...it's quality, not quantity which is the most important. I'm sure everyone on here would agree wholeheartedly with this.  In terms of your AF, I'm not sure really because although mine are ridiculously light they are at least regular. However, I think here are ladies who have succeeding in getting pg when they are not having periods at all. Hope you get some answers soon hun. 

Well I'm a complete moron!  I read in someone's tww diary (why did I even go there?) that if you hpt in the middle of the tww you can see whether the trigger shot is out of your system so then any hpt after this will show you if you are indeed 'knocked up' . Well I blame boots for their 2-4-1 offer on FR hpt because I have quite a few twin packs stacked in the cupboard so thought I would do one.  Obviously it was a BFN which I thought was a good thing because now I know hcg is out of my system. The problem is I now have an overwhelming desire to test every 10 minutes and have convinced mysef it's all over already. Yes, yes...now I know what you're going to say...OTD isn't til friday so it's waaaaaay too early to draw conclusions yet but I'm hone alone and thoroughly bored and need to get back to work where I think far less about all this malarkey.  Also, I have no smptoms at all (I thought at least I would have sore b**bs by now?) and am reading something into everything/nothing.......oh dear...I thought I was doing so well last week. What is it about the 2nd week that sends you over to the dark side!  

Love to all...thinking of you lovely girls!


----------



## Rural Hick

hunyb said:


> Leola7 - check AMH (which in short is apparently is the best indicated of how many eggs you have left and as such an indicator of how you will eventually respond to treatment)


This is what RC and I have been told - but beware that it'll lead to the DE discussion which may be premature. 



hunyb said:


> We eventually had a response of one lovely follicle on the left and 3 on the right, eggs were collected from all follicles and 2 fertilised (grade 1) and were transfered last week so I'm currently on the tww. Don't lose heart love, just because you thought you would have lots of follicles...it's quality, not quantity which is the most important.


Exactly. Don't take no  for an answer, but be prepared for a rough time with lots of negative vibes from the clinics etc.  Consider DE or the tandem approach so that you at least have some embies to put back after all of the treatment.



hunyb said:


> ...OTD isn't til friday so it's waaaaaay too early to draw conclusions yet but I'm hone alone and thoroughly bored and need to get back to work where I think far less about all this malarkey.


  must be hell - I'm not looking forward to it myself let alone trying to keep RC from wanting to know - she is a nightmare at birthdays and christmas.  Somehow it is a matter of keeping busy, but at least you've got this far. Keep the faith!    

RH


----------



## mag108

sweetpea: very very sorry to hear that. well done for supporting you cuz too and...sending you a massive hug

Hunyb: sending you a big hug on your 2ww. It is unbearable!!!!!!!

RC: Get those rays while you can!

XXX to everyone else
Just a quick post to say hi. Had a lovely walk today in a National Trust park (spoilt at the end by a NT do goooder who asked my stepson in a kindly way how old he was and then proceeded to tell him you can only cycle in that pk up to the age of 5...(he's 8 so hardly a danger)....Exactly why these places annoy me, their crazy rules and uppity rule orientated people! We are all going back on our bikes to reek havoc on them all!

Still no sign of AF. By my normal cycle (whatever that is now) its d33...
Not sure what the hell is going on an now want to employ witchcraft to help....

X


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies 

Sweetpea darling im so so sorry     for ur and ur special cousin    I really dont know what to say hunny its just so sad i was so hopeful for you    

Hunyb i will have to send the    after you    Just step away from the pee sticks sweetie the 2ww is mad enough without testing every day i mean i would never do a thing like that  Hoping its ur time sweetheart    

Mag what do mean witchcraft  Ur not one of these women that dance naked round a fire in the woods at the dead of night are you   If you are can you cast a spell on my c.o.c.k head of a boss please, nothing nasty just a few boils on the face and teeth falling out will do   

Popsi hows the head hun, have you had a hair of the dog yet?   

Annasob hey hun but you certainly dont look porky on the photos in egypt,so you enjoy ur sunday lunch and have a massive pudding after. 

Heapey huge       sweetheart hope you start to feel better soon, just take one day at a time, dont be too hard on urself and wallow for a whileif u need to     

Donks


hope u have a lovely day hunny  

Hi  y hope ur enjoying all the sun out there sweetie, we got sun here today too but its bloody cold     

Hello zuri driver anne annaoc purps pixie nix leola veda cardifflaura lj laura mir almond tracey ruralhick and everyone else  

Going out over the harvester for a late lunch/early dinner shortly and then back home for x factor. Couldnt belive what that betch danni minogue said to danyl last night, what a nasty cow she is  Must be honest tho not too keen on him he seems very arrogant to me and reminds me of one of the people in the advert for drugs when their eyes go all big and wide and the cop car is chasin em


----------



## shortie66

Oooo forgot to say af still not properly here but i did have more spotting yesterday and have spotted all day today soooooo im classing this as day 1 of a new cycle........YIPEEEEEEEEEE

AND AND AND AND - CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH THIS ONE    

For the last 5/6 years i have been having on my hands and feet some small watery blister type things, some are sore, some are not, some when i pop them   just clear fluid comes out but some of them bleed a bit.

WELL since i have had steroid injections for knees i have not had one anywhere      

Now does anyone know if this means i do have immune issues cos im so confused with it all now


----------



## hunyb

I know this sounds a bit weird kate but do they look a bit like a cluster of tiny blisters (a bit like frog spawn or tapioca)  Only on the palms and soles of the feet?


----------



## shortie66

Hunyb no sweetie i would normally just get them on my fingers and the odd one on palm of my hands now and again.  On my feet it was normally on the top around the ankle area and i had the odd one on my tootsies now and again.  Why hun whats the clusters mean they are?


----------



## LV.

Oh Sweetpea, sweetie... My heart aches for you doll... I hope you can take some time and continue that fighting spirit.

RC/ RH - is it tomorrow you're reunited? Whoop whoop! Bestest lucky xxx

Donkey - happy birthday babe!

LW - Have already said but will say it here too - toop- whoop- whoosh-a-me-ginger!!!! What a lovely start to the weekend your news was. Congrats sweet lady! Still grinning for you! 

HunyB - Hope you've found sanity this afternoon

Kate - your post about the x-factor druggy eyes made me laugh so much a bit of wee almost escaped. I can so see that!

I've been meaning to do a proper, proper post all weekend but haven't managed it and now I'm quite squidged after rediscovering how much I like rum, lime wedges and coke! Sure I shouldn't be drinking on a Sunday, Kate - help me out here... 

Can't wait for X-factor, the twins must go!!! They make me feel quite nauseus.

Much love lovelies 
LadyV xx


----------



## popsi

just calling in to say LadyV... yes you MUST drink on a Sunday its the last day of the weekend it would be rude not to      

kate... yes hear of the dog has started lol.. glad af on her way, if you see mine anywhere send her home to me !! xxx

love to you all xxx off to do a little ironing now


----------



## Rural Hick

LadyV

Yes, it is tomorrow.   without the   bit owing to having to wait to do my bit until Tuesday (EC day we hope).    It'll be great to see RC and try to stop her getting up to more mischief   -some chance.  

RH


----------



## shortie66

LV yes hun u should defo drink on a sunday, apparantly its traditional cos its the last day before monday    

Popsi im hitting the jd and coke in a bit and have got a huge bag of giant chocolate buttons to work through    Will send af over via carrier pigeon   

RH give **** y a big   from me tomorrow


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Oh god I am never going to manage to work out what you are all up to but I did want to say......

LW - massive congrats darling   

RC & RH - loads of good luck for EC this week     

Sweetpea - So sorry hon - really I am    

Kate - so sorry you are hating your job so much hon its so depressing when you spend so many hours of your life there.   

I have just been on the go since I took dad into A&E on the 1st. Dad is still in hospital, he still hasn't had a firm diagnosis but they are continuing to run tests to try to get to the bottom of it. He has inflammation on his spinal cord which caused the initial paralysis, this is still there but he has got some movement back in his right leg and left arm but his right arm is still in a pretty bad way. He also has had to have a catheter which is horrible for him.   He will be in hospital for at least another couple of weeks we think. He is finally on the Neurological ward after having been dumped in various horrible places for the first week. He was in a temporary ward for a few days where we had a really bad experience with one of the nurses. He needed to go to the bathroom and asked her to bring the 'comode' wheelchair, she came and dragged him into what looked to me like a normal wheelchair and told him to "SIT BACK" (err he is paralysed - not that easy), she then set off with his feet trapped under the chair and didn't stop when we begged for her to put down the foot rest. She then wheeled him to the bathroom at the end of the ward and told him to "STAND UP" to get to the loo (err once again he is paralysed) anyway to cut a long story short it was so humiliating for him as the door to the bathroom was open and this whole frustrating thing was played out in full view of everyone else. Very hard for someone who has just been stricken quite suddenly with such a disability. She was so nasty and then proceeded to have a go with me when I dared to say that she clearly didn't know what a comode wheelchair was. She then gave Dad a hard time telling him how upset she had been by me!! OMG is 'caring for others in a selfless manner' what you should expect from a nurse!! I was so upset by the experience I cried the whole way home.     Its so horrible seeing my cool, good looking, young dad so vulnerable being treated like a lump of meat like that. Anyway next he ended up on a geriatric ward where everyone was completely out of it, yelling, crying and moaning all night, all completely incontinent, the smell was awful (I know I sound horrible and I really feel for all those old guys but it just wasnt the right place for my dad). He didn't get any sleep for days and it really got to him in the end so finally he was moved to Neurolgical but not without one of the old fellas soiled pyjamas being put in his bag by mistake   yuk! (had to take all his things home and boil wash them) Oh well he is in the right place now at last and the nurses and other families there are all gorgeous, god it does make you feel so lucky when you see what other people are dealing with there. My dads brain is 100% NOT effected and so we still have 'Dad' even though he is massively physically compromised. Others are not so lucky and it is utterly heartbreaking.

Work pretty tough but hoping I can hold it all together till my dad is better  

Not sure where I am at with TTC, almost seems inappropriate to think about that when there is so much other awful stuff going on with my dad. Think I may have ovulated yesterday according to CM but who bloody knows, didn't BMS anyway so feeling pretty   about that.

Absolutely shattered so must go but loads of love and hugs to you all.


----------



## shortie66

Oh ally my darling          for ur dad sweetheart. U should defo put a complaint in to ward manager about nurse, they are supposed to be caring profession makes me soooo angry


----------



## popsi

oh ali.. sweetness, my heart goes out to you and your family, i would put a complaint in, but can understand you wanting to focus all your energy on getting your Dad well now, and as you say he is in a good place now with the best care, dont wory about tx right now darling, you have enough to deal with, be strong and remember we are all here for you anytime xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Ally    sending you and your family lots of hugs, it certainly can't be easy for you seeing your dad like this and for your dad being in this situation.  Glad that he's finally on the right ward with the specialist care he needs x


----------



## AoC

I'm doing okay, Sweetpea, thanks for asking.    Just a little sleepy on the buserelin, but that's fine.  I'm so so sorry for your/your cousin's BFN.  Take some time to grieve before you work out your next steps.  You don't have to decide straightaway.    

Ally, I'm so sorry your Dad's suffering at the moment.  I'm outraged at the treatment from that nurse.  Have you considered making a complaint?  Or talking to PALS?  I know it's all overwhelming at the moment, but she shouldn't get away with it.  Many hugs to you and yours.


----------



## shortie66

OK girls i need some advice/help    

It is making me feel really panicky/anxious with the thought of going to work with that horrible man tomorrow just to pick up £215.00 at the end of next week.  Do i

1) Suffer it as long as i can or until cafe o another job is sorted?

2) Go in 2moz with my notice, tell him im not happy the jobs not for me thanks very much blah blah blah?

3) Go in, but if the blokes a c.o.c.k. again tell him to fcuk off and walk out?

4) Not turn up turn off phone email him my notice and hide in house all day with curtains drawn?

Never been in this situation before   i've always been one to stick things out no matter how hard they get till something better comes along, but its starting to affect my sleep now


----------



## popsi

kate darling... anything but definately then fourth one !! you dont hide anywhere its not your fault he is a knob !!! ... my heart goes out to you honey it really does xxxx dont go there if its making you that unhappy but you tell him !!! bullly !!! use that word too


----------



## mag108

ally: I am so sorry to hear about how badly your dad has been treated, its so stressful alongside what is a very stressful period for you all, including your dad. Just as well you are there to fight his corner (I often think of all the poor souls who have no-one to fight). That nurse was way way out of line. Sending you a big hug and hope you get some answers soon.

Kate: You owe the guy NADA. Its clearly making you very upset having to go in there and at that rate of pay, not worth it, there is surely something better out there for you! .
If you are clear about wanting to leave, I wouldnt bother going in....Leave him for a few days then call up and say au revoir....


----------



## Ourturn

Ally - my heart goes out to you, your Dad and your family    . When you are feeling up to it put in a complaint about that eveil nurse to pals    what a witch, she is in the wrong job!

Kate - glad af has shown up. Sorry the c.o.c.k is making you feel miserable at work. I agree any option but not the 4th.    

Hunyb - its too early for symptoms, keeping everything crossed for you    

Evening Mag, Popsi, Anna, Beachgirl, RH, RC and anyone else who is around. 

Lunch was lovely, but the portions were huge! 
Who is voting for those twins?!!!
Anna x


----------



## LV.

Ally darlin - wowsers, you're being a super gal, aren't you? What a disgrace that nurse is, sounds like Sausage has a bit of inside track there. I'm sure complaining is the last thing on your list with things as they are but perhaps it might be an idea.

Sausage - I found the down regging bit so dull in comparison to stimming, do you think?. Hope it's all sitting well with you and won't be long until the bit with "results" starts. Much luck lady

Kate - it's clearly not been good for your well being this job, has it?! It's so awful when you hate your job, really feel for you babe. If it's not going to have any other detrimental effects  (other than an annoyed c.o.c.k.) then I'd be tempted just to say stuff it and make a call tomorrow saying "it's not for me" but suppose it's all tied in to finances at the end of the day. If you can afford not and I was in your shoes I'd probably sack it off and keep looking/  planning for cafe extraordinare

Popsi, Mags, Anna - evening ladies!

xxx


----------



## Donkey

Hunyb  sorry the 2ww is driving you crazy, hang in there!    

RC, Anna, Popsi, Kate, Sweetpea, LV thank you for the birthday wishes.  We went out for a lovely Sunday lunch and I was very spoilt.  I got a Pandora bracelet with some lovely beads and a gorgeous winter coat from Hobbs.  

Welcome Leola, no wonder you are sooo confused.  

Sweetpea big hugs for both you and your cousin  

Heapey sorry you’re feeling down  

Mag glad you had a nice day despite the ‘jobsworth’ cycle police.  

sausage hope the stimming is going well   

Ally I’m so sorry the hospital is so awful, that should be the last thing you have to worry about. 

xx


----------



## peewee55

Hi Girls
Have posted on here a couple of times but this thread moves too quickly for me to keep up but I do know a few of you from the Jinemed thread who know my sad and sorry tale. Basically I wanted to pick the brains of those who know ie you lot and not the damned doctors.  

To cut a very long story short I'm 41, have one DD born 2007, conceived after 4 IUIs.

Then started trying again in about August 2008, 4 medicated IUIs, nada. My FSH is around 6, antral follicle count is great - around 10 per ovary so went off happily for IVF in April this year - got 2 follicles, no eggs at EC, told DE only option. I was on short protocol and then 350 Fostimon ie pure FSH. 

I then got pregnant naturally 3 cycles later but the baby had a heart condition and I had to terminate 2 weeks ago at 17 weeks - not related to old eggs just sheer bad luck as the MW/consultant/Gp have all been so eager to tell me - not realising that if it were poor egg quality it would be alot easier to deal with.

Anyway we've decided to go for DE again in Jan - the clinic still advises this and not to bother with dual TX but it keeps niggling at me - I got pregnant naturally, FGS. 

What would you girls do?? I've only had 1 IVF after all and all the signs are good. Tis going round and round my head...

Thanks for any thoughts at all...

Pxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies 

I've had a manic weekend with my Dad and step mum here decorating so not had a chance to get on FF but now I've just had a quick catch up, just wanted to say a few personals

Sweetpea, I am totally gutted for you. I am so sorry sweetness, you don't deserve this. It's just not fair. Please please take some time to gather your thoughts and draw some strength. You _will _get there, and we're all here to help you through your journey     

Ally, I am really sad for you, to have the trauma of this suddenly affecting your Dad, you and your family and on top of that, an incompetent and inconsiderate nurse. I know that there's a time and a place for making a point and you can't fight every battle, you have to pick the ones worth fighting. So when you are ready and your Dad is well on his way to making a full recovery, I absolutely hope you make mincemeat of this 'nurse'. It's disgusting that she has done this to your Dad and I hope by you raising this that she will not have a chance to humiliate and behave in such a terrible manner to anyone else ever again.

Kate, I know he's a stupid idiot of a boss but I wonder if you can't get something positive out of this and treat it as a learning experience rather than just walking away. You are the winner then. I'm not sure what the structure of the company is, does he own it or is there a boss above him? In anycase, you have nothing to lose if you go in there tomorrow and ask for an urgent meeting, sit him down and try to explain to him in a constructive fashion that he is a complete idiot (please try to find some other words) and why you are unhappy and what he can do about it to make it a little more bearable. I'm not sure if he's not just blind about it because no-one has ever had the guts to point it out to him or if he is just ignorant. The thing is, I can see you have your heart set on the cafe which sounds like a total dream of an idea for you and Scottie and your babies you will have. In which case, it would be 1, good experience to deal with conflict as you will always get this in the workplace at some point; 2, it will bring in a few pennies in the meantime whilst you are planning your cafe; 3, it will mean you can concentrate all your efforts on your cafe plans in the evenings and weekends rather than looking for another job; 4, it means you also have a tx moneybox for the spring   

Heapey, massive hugs hunny, you will get there, you will, hang on to your dreams. Sometimes they seem just out of reach but you can climb on our shoulders and we'll reach them with you 

Hunyb, you little minx  we're watching you. Naughty. It's so hard, I know, but it won't make you feel any better. Your poor little beans haven't had much of a chance to cling on for the long haul yet. Hang on in there    

Annasausage, come on follies, more more     

RC and RH, goodness, so close now. I am totally excited for you. RC, you must have had your trigger shot tonight, hope it all went well lovely. Safe travels to Cyprus and please give Dr Sevket and Ayse a massive hug and the biggest thank you from me!         

LV, hope your wounded soldier is making a speedy successful recovery lovely and the sperm cells are all lining up in excitement for their first trip out soon 

OK, I must fall into bed. Trying not to get stressed about tomorrow but got to have another face off with the builder in the morning. Dad and step mum stayed over the weekend and the builder had finally plumbed the shower in the right way around last week after months of it not working (he had put the hot water pipe on the cold shower tap and vice versa so the thermostat didn't work and the shower could not be used). So the shower got used for the first time at the weekend and the water poured through the light fitting in the kitchen ceiling. The walls are already soaking and the plaster is bubbling on the kitchen walls and the builder promised us last week it was the window not fitted correctly and the pipes were fine so we should get the window company out.   

Lightweight x x x

Peewee, just seen you post, I am so so sad for you, thank you for your lovely PM earlier today, will reply shortly. I still would say try a dual tx, you never know, it may have been a bad month for you last time. It worked for Annie66 at 45 years old and she'd had several failed IVF cycles. She had frozen her DEs and is pregnant with twins from her own eggs. In anycase, please please take some some time to deal with this terrible grief and trauma you have just been through. Your body and central nervous system need time to recover from this stress as well as the emotional drain you are going though.


----------



## shortie66

Peewee i know if we had the money hun we would defo do a tandem cycle, ur clinics place is to just "advise" you and not "tell" you what to do, you have to go with ur own instincts.  Wishing you all the best hunny whatever you decide     

Lightweight thanx for the advice sweetheart       I agree wholeheartidly with what ur saying but unfortunatly he is the type of bloke to listen and do fcuk all about it.  I have been asking him since last wednesday to help me finish off a file as im having problems with it and im still waiting now.  I will have tons of stuff to do 2moz left over from saturday which believe it or not he still hasnt shown me how to do properly. He started off by showing me how to create a pdf file from a work document and i started taking notes.  At the end when it came to saving and i had taken all my notes it turned out my computer needed an update and the next time created a pdf file it would be done differently    So the we go the next one and again   im taking notes when halfway through the phone rings, he answers it, spends 20mins talking then grabs my mouse and starts doing it himself.  So im still none the fcuking wiser now.  All last week its been like that, the first time he whizzed through it so fast i didnt even have time to take notes, then he moaned about having to show me again the day after.  Is it worth the stress for £200 quid a week


----------



## Overthemoon

Kate hunny, is there anyone else that can show you how to do these things in the office rather than him? The thing is, it sounds like all the stuff you're learning there about the file handling will be really really useful to you in another job or even more importantly in your new company - Kate's Caf. Perhaps there is someone at home (friends/family) who can go through some of the computing with you? Alternatively, come up here for a weekend and we can do some of that over a bottle of JD (with me getting  tipsy on the fizzy water!!), our doglet will love Lewis   Then you can go back and tell him how to do his job or sack him and do his job yourself


----------



## shortie66

Hiya LW   no hunny unfortunately the only person who can train me is him   I have asked both girls and neither of them know as he has never shown them. Phew still undecided what to do, have done a reckie on the savings and applied for another job tonight   We have bout 800 quid in current account and a grand in savings, plus am expecting backpay of working tax credits of about 1100 quid.  Sure we could manage, its just myself im arguing with, cos i've never been one to walk away from a situation so to speak, but there is no talking to this bloke cos he is never wrong.  I could give plenty more examples (him saying he had put copy of letter in file when he hadnt) him saying he had given me copy of letter earlier in the week (he had stapled it in another file) i could go on forever but HE is NEVER wrong. It must have been me   He has got me doubting my own abilities and i have never been in that situation before in my entire working life


----------



## Overthemoon

Poke his eyes out Kate


----------



## shortie66

LW it has crossed my mind more than once to do that    Think i have made my decision well 99% anyway    Think im going in with my notice in the morning, only thing is my p45 is still there on one of the bosses chair who is away on holiday.  Now should i nick it back in the morning or should i go through correct route and wait for them to send it to me


----------



## Pixie75

Evening ladies,

Hope everyone's had a great weekend.

Ally:    I would have slapped that nurse! It must be so hard to put up with things like that on top of everything else you've got going on already. What a heartless b...! So sorry to hear that honey   

Kate: Listen to LW! If it wasn't for her I would have walked out of my current job a couple of months ago and I'm sure things would have been very difficult now but instead I bit my toungue and waited thanks to all the advice from LW and I'm in a much better position now.

LW: Don't work too hard      give your ikkle one time to snuggle in you naughty girl!   

Sweetpea: So sorry to read your news hon    

Sausage:    

LV: Lovely to hear you are coming out to play as well. Soooo looking forward to meeting everyone. 

Peewee: I'd definitely try once more with my own eggs if I was you.   

RC&RH: Lots of luck with EC    

Donkey: Happy birthday! Sorry I'm a bit late   Hope you've had a great time.  

We've had a lovely weekend. I invited a couple of friends around to ours to stay over the weekend. 2 boys (partners) and so lovely. We had a couple of bottles of bubbly at home and then went out to a Thai restaurant last night and I made Turkish breakfast for them this morning and went to a pub/shopping later on which was a real treat. They both live in London so they couldn't believe how quiet our place was   DH really enjoyed their company as well although I thought he enjoyed it rather too much which was slightly worrying!   

16 days to go before I finish work! I want to have some break before I start my new job and was thinking of having a tx but AF hasn't showed up yet so can't make any plans! I might go somewhere on hols instead. Has anyone been to Reykjavik? I always wanted to see it.

Anyway off to bed now,

Lots of love.

Pix xxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all,

sorry I have been such a rubbish poster, just been so busy!

Just wanted to say:

Ally - so, so sorry that this is happening to you and your lovely Dad    - am glad he is now on a well-run ward - DH spent 7 months in hospital, the majority of it on either neuro ward or in the specialist nursing infectious disease unit (although his wasn't an infectious infection) after he was bounced around wards in the same way as your Dad at first - it makes such a difference when you feel you can trust the nurses to look after your loved one and can build a good relationship with them. As others have said, once things are easier and you can find the strength, put in a complaint about that nurse - she should not be in that profession with such a disgusting attitude.  Hope you only meet lovely nurses from now on and that your Dad is soon much, much better. Thinking of you lots   

Sweetpea - so sorry hon -  sending you huge   

Peewee - hi sweetheart, have posted on Jinemed thread before but also wanted to say here how sorry I am for you and DH. It sounds to me like you are not ready to go straight to DE, after managing to get pregnant naturally you would be thinking "what if" (on top of all the "what ifs" you are inevitably already dealing with)- if it was me I would go for a tandem cycle. Take your time though and it will become clearer, everything must still be so, so raw for you after what happened. Huge    and wishing you so much luck whatever you decide to do next.   

Pixie - don't know if you saw my post a few pages back asking this, but would it be OK to bring a good friend to the PR do? - she is an FF but not posted on this thread yet (she doesn't get on FF much), she is a PR also and needs cheering up after just having her third ICSI cancelled due to very poor response. Would be great if she could come along - please let me know if it will mess up your numbers though! 

RC & RH - sending you masses of    - glad it is all going so well so far! 

Donkey - Happy Birthday for yesterday!!   

Laura - must come see you again soon! 

V is lovely, am more in love with her every day and sometimes I feel like my  will burst with happiness and pride in her.    

I have a crisis though - just started wearing shoes/boots again this last week after a summer in flip flops/sandals - and my feet have grown!!    WTF is that all about!? I have gone up from a 6 to a 7 and hardly anything fits me any more! I wouldn't mind so much but I hate shoe shopping sooo much!!  nobody told me that could happen after pregnancy  - has it happened to anyone else here? 

Lots of love to everybody else! sorry for lack of personals and if I have missed anything important! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH  

Thank you all so much for your continued good wishes - they mean so much   

Sweetpea        I am so sorry for you and your cousin - it seems so unfair after all you've been through - it must be so sad for you both.    

Heapey - good luck for your hysteroscopy today - I've got an awful feeling you've already left - enjoy the dungeon   

Leola - 150 is definitely not the maximum dose - I have been on 450 twice and I believe some clinics will even go to 600. I would definitely try to speak to the consultant at your next scan. 

AnnaSB - so pleased to hear you are feeling a bit brighter - and so glad you enjoyed lunch - I love huge portions  . I take it X-factor has started properly now IFSWIM - can't believe the news about Stephen G though - what a shock.  

Popsi - glad the head was OK to do the shopping - how was the Rugby? Please give t'other Popsi a big cuddle and scritch behind the ears from me    

hunyb - even I'm not that impatient     - lock them away until at least Thursday        

Mag - great to hear you sounding brighter as well  - I can't stand jobsworth like that and am with you on all going back there on your bikes - I'm a rebel at heart    Have some                

Kate hun - have sent you a pm     Sorry I can't help with the feet/hands things  

Lady V - nothing worng with drinking on a Sunday sweetie - I was lead to believe that so long as thet day has a "y" in it, it's OK     How is DH - is he OK now or still sore?  

Ally - please contact PALS once things have settled with your Dad  - what you have been through is simply NOT acceptable.    Take care of yourself as well hun and make sure you have some time for you - I know it's difficult, but please do.   

Donkey - so glad you had a nice birthday lunch and what lovely pressies - only 10 days now     

PeeWee - lovely to see you here as well hun - I would be inclined to go for the tandem treatment and am surprised that the Jinny suggested you shouldn't as they were willing to let me have a go. At least it will stop you asking "what if" which is exactly what it has done for me.    

LW - thanks for your pm - will definitely send your love to Dr. Sevket and Ayse and will ask for the same result as you!!!        

Pixie nohut - turkish breakfasts are to die for - what a lovely treat sounds like you had a lovely weekend -       at DH enjoying the company. Have never been to Rekyavik so can't help you there - won't it be dark most of the time though at this time of year?  

Steph hun - you are so not a rubbish poster and even if you were, you're forgiven because we love to see gorgeous Vivvy's photo - I'm not surprised you are so proud. I'm afraid I can't help with the feet thing - but I am dreading going back into "proper shoes" as am still in flip flops here.    

WW - will try and chat today hun      good luck with being back at work.  

    to Beachy, AOC, Almond, Anne, CardiffLaura, Coco, Driver, Fishy, Jersey, Jo M, Lainey, Laura, Likas, LJ, Malini, Mary, Minnow, Mir, Missy, Nikki, Nix, Purple, Sam, Sarah , Swinny, Tamelia,  Veda, Zuri and all the other lovely Team PR ladies.

Well, I spent yesterday at the beach - surprise surprise and then went for a Turkish bath and massage - it was fantastic and I fell asleep for 50 minutes after my massage and they had to wake me up    . Have last scan at 1.00pm today and then leave for Cyprus at 6.00pm when RH and I will be together again - can't wait.   Let's hope the WIFI is as good at the next hostel    I shall really miss Istanbul and can't wait to come back again.

Hope everyone has good days.

Love,     and      to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

So glad RH and RC will be together again soon!  

Kate, LW's advice is brilliant!  I'd just say that whatever you decide to do, make it something that doesn't make him a winner.  Bullies win when they make us do things we wouldn't normally do, or make us do the wrong thing.  So my vote, if you're sure you're going, is for a text book notice, with a clear explanation of why the job is not working out (i.e. inadequate, interrupted and poorly delivered training).  Best practice owuld have been a defined induction period, with clear tasks/training sessions timetables in, with someone responsible for reviewing progress.

Don't let him make you less than you are!

Peewee, I'm so sorry.       I think you need some space to make decisions, but at the end of the day, you've had one cycle, on one protocol.  That doesn't look to me like a firm basis for saying you can't have IVF with your own eggs.

As for me, I'm rather enjoying this part of IVF.  Nothing much to stress about, and no side effects I can't deal with.


----------



## Ourturn

Peewee - I am so sorry for your loss     I don't think you should give up on your own eggs. I suspect the 1st protocol didn't suit you. Fo my 1st IVF I was on the long protocol, down regging for 3 weeks with a gonapeptyl shot and stimming with 450 of menapur and got 6 eggs. 2nd ivf, SP with pill, 450 menapur and cetrotide, only got 2 eggs, 1 embie arrested development, tx cancelled day before transfer. My fsh is not as good as yours either. Def think you should try the lp with max dose of menapur. For my clinic is 450, others will go up to 600. 

Kate - hope today goes well for you  

Anna - glad you are feeling ok  

LW - can't believe your builder    !!!!

RC - hope you had a safe journey to Cyprus. V sad re Stephen G 

Pix  


Morning everyone. Ploughing through 100's of work e-mails....groan. 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

First of all, Ally, hunny, I've mailed you. My heart goes out to you all but as I said in the mail, anything you need at all, I'm here   

Donks- Happy late B'day hun and I hope you're feeling better  

Anna- First day back love? Will get cv over to you in next day or 2. Manic weekend with the boys....they were quite naughty this weekend   
Got some Lancaster maximiser  


PW-     

RC- When is EC hun?  

katheryn- Good luck today hun  

Sweetpea- Love and hugs chick   

Kate- What did you decide love?  

Pix- Glad you had a lovely weekend chick  

Hi AOC   

Steph- Oooohh Heaven, i would love to go up one more shoe size    
Love to Vivvy  

Love to all
Me
xxxx


----------



## Little Me

oh, PS- What the F is going on with those twins on X-factor...get them OFF!!!!


----------



## AoC

Morning Anne.  

I watched X-factor for the first time in years last night... I think the last one I watched was when Will Young won.....  

Very bemusing.... but I have the following observations....    Lucie (is that right?) and Daniel appear to be the only ones who can actually sing (and I mean 'sing' as opposed to 'perform').  Kandy Rain (I'm not even sure I'm spelling that right) didn't hit a right note for half their performance, and were wearing costumes even Christina Aguillera would have rejected as 'tarty'.  I haven't seen the twins perform, but they did stand out of the cutesy, over-produced-voicey, churn-out-homogenous-pop-star crowd.

I feel old.



Anna, releasing her inner cynic.


----------



## Sammeee

Hello everyone....

Pheweeee got a lot of reeading to do to catch up on!!... I willhave to attempt that part later but for now just wanted to wish RC+RH the very best for today XX...


----------



## Sarahev

Hi Ladies,

I'm so sorry that some of us are having such a tough time right now.

Ally - I second the other girls - the PALS mediation is definitely the way to go as it sounds as though the nurse had no concept of your Dad's needs. So sorry you had this unpleasant experience.

Sweetpea - I'm so sad that you didn't get better news yesterday - sometimes this is soo hard    

Hi Leola - you are right to be confused! Although the tests do not always tell the whole story as my AMH is just in the ok bracket but I have just had a cycle cancelled for poor response. That being said - you are currently on a fairly low dose of stimms so do not lose heart just yet.

RC - the very best of luck to you and RH for the next few days - and enjoy being back in each others company  

Big hellos to everyone else - have to go but will try and pop back later 

Sarah xx


----------



## marymoonpie

Hi Girls

Sorry but I have not been able to keep up this week but just wanted to say Sweetpea so sorry to read your news. A negative result is so devestating but it must be extra difficult when you have to consider your lovely cousin too.  

Good luck to RC and RH  for good news from you. Very sad to see the news about your Mum


Ally sorry to read about your Dad 

Also wanted to say hello to Peewee   and so sorry for your loss. The lovely ladies on here will have already given you lots of good advice but if I was in your position I would try again with my own eggs.

Hello to all you other lovely Pr ladies 

Mary x


----------



## Ourturn

I have some good news. My private health care will cover recurrent miscarriage investigations as long as the doctor is nhs registered. I have had all the level 1 tests + uterine biospy so I just need the chicago tests. Bad news is this neither Dr Gorgy or Dr Ndukwe are nhs registered. But Dr ******* is! Just called his scecretary but she leaves at 2.45 so will call tomorrow. 

Has anyone here seen him? Looking at his website though he only treats with steroids, aspirin and heparin which I take already But pretty sure he advocates using them much earlier in the cycle and at higher doses. 

Anyone know of any other docs who offer immune testing and I can then check to see if they are nhs registered? 

Thanks 

Anna x


----------



## Ourturn

Another thought is that I could see Prof Lesley Regan BUT she doesn't believe in immunes, so not much point there


----------



## Little Me

Good news Anna, sorry I can't help with you Qs


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - meant to say the lancaster stuff is a great. The scent is a bit strong but it really works. I have run out and I'm using normal after sun. Shame no one can see my tan as I need to cover up as its so cold!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi Anne and Anna (brown girls!)

Can I ask you all a quick question? We've just had DP's semen analysis results back (first time he's been tested so we were a bit nervous.) We THINK they're ok, but a bit difficult to interpret compared to the normal ranges I've discovered on this site. 

Any feedback gratefully received:

Total sperm count:  243x10*6 / ml (24.3 million)
Volume:  3ml
Semen Count (whats tht difference between a sperm count and a semen count??!): 8110*6/ml
Immotile sperm: 21%
Non-Progressive: 12%
Rapidly motile: 54%

I'm seeing a fertility consultant (NHS) tomorrow to see if the NHS can offer us anything else before we move onto a DE cycle next year. I'm hoping they'll agree to do a hysteroscopy, remove my fibroid, and check my tubes again to set me up for DE, therfore saving me money trying to get it done privately  

Lots of love and   to those of you who need it at the moment. I will try and catch up with you all soon,
jo xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Just thought, would 243 x10*6/ml be 243 million?? Where are the teachers??!! (Donkey / RC? Oh, I think RC might be a bit busy today!) How embarrassing that I don't know about 'to the power of.' Maths was never my strong point.


----------



## Jal

Hi all

Well after my promise to be a better FFer I haven't been on all weekend so just tried to have a quick read through!!

Lightweight - I am SO happy for you, we needed some god news on here and that has certainly made my week       Massive Congratulations!!!

Sweetpea - I am so sorry to hear your news  , life can be so cruel. Take care of yourself xx

Leola - welcome!! Not too sure about AF count, I had my 1st count this time round and they saw 7 in total and I had 9 follies on the 1st scan so it can definately go up. It does sound like they have put you on a very low dose considering their view on how you will respond.

Donkey - belated Happy Birthday!!

Hunyb - I know it's hard but   , it's really too early to tell anything!!

RC - glad you and RH will be reunited soon and you're moving onto the next step!

Ally1973 - so sorry to hear about your dad but glad he is now in the right place and it sounds like he is making some improvement which is a very good sign   he gets well soon and they find the cause.

Slycett - What did you decide? It sounds like the job is really making you unhappy and sad - no job is worth that, if you really can afford it I would jack it in and find something else and steal your p45 back whilst you are at it  

Hello to everybody else, will try more personals next time!!

Back from my final scan (unless I get a call before 7 after they have blood test results!). I now have 11 follies (don't know where the other 2 sprung from). 6 are a good size, 2 are potentials (between 14mm and 16mm), 1 is a very big maybe, and the 2 late appearances are only 10mm so they won't be mature. The nurse was trying to reassure me that number weren't everything, don't think she realised that I was over the moon as I only had 3 at a decent size last time, now I just need them to be better quality as I only got grade 3's last time. So plan is to inject Menopur and cetrotide as normal at 7pm (is this normal - I can't rememeber doing my FSH on the same day as trigger before) and then trigger shot at 11pm. Have to be at the hospital by 7:30am on Wed, gonna be an early start and a busy day tomorrow at work trying to sort everything out as quite hoping not to have to do much for the rest of the week. 

Question for you - if I have EC at the Lister on Wed are they likely to do ET on Fri? I'm not expecting blasts as can't imagine there will be loads of high quality embies!

Now let's see how many posts there have been whilst I've been typing!!

J x


----------



## purple72

Hey Jal!!

So pleased for you, as for not expecting blasts, my first time at Lister I had 6 follies, got 5 eggs and went to blast so stay positive, unfortunately doesn't help with your planning!

Ally hunny so sorry you had the beatch from hell involved in your dad's care! Report her. Pals is good but also to the ward manager! She is SO SO out of order! no need to be so heartless, she should not be in that job with vunerable people! Thinking of you darling, you have my number if I can help at all, even if you just want to scream!

Sweetpea, so sorry hunny, was hoping for a different result for you     

Hello to everyone else! So sorry for being such a crap PR at the mo, but I am reading and following you all.

AFM had follow up last week, spoke about DHEA, and immunes, but all Raef (Dr Faris at Lister) wants to do is a laproscopy, so that's booked in for 3rd November. DH wants me to go back on DHEA small dose for next few months and then we will cycle in Jan, Raef has given me my prescription already.

Thinking of you all and cannot wait till our meet

Love and Hugs

Sx


----------



## Ourturn

Jo - sorry, haven't got a clue how to interpret those results. I know Dh's motility wasn't brilliant, but the high sc made up for it...quantity over quality in his case!  

Purps  

Jal - great follies!


----------



## beachgirl

Hi, hope one of your might be able to shed some light on this...

Last period 6th August.  Beta HCG 16th September < 2, Beta HCG 9th October 2...

When I spoke to the EPU the nurse said it might be a chemical pregnancy....any ideas?


----------



## mag108

welcome back peewee55. 
What a tragic thing to have happened! My heart goes out to you. It is so hard dealing with the loss. Sending you a huge hug. As to tx: I think you have answered your own question!, it sounds to me like you want to try again using your own eggs and I think you should follow that instinct and I think you are right, you have only had one IVF. If I were in your shoes I would try with my own eggs, tandem or not.

RC and RH...Ditto: am really glad you guys will be together soon! How exciting all this around the world galavanting!

Good news Anna: sorry I cant help, but I am sure someone will have the answers...have you tried the immuneology thread?
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Jo Mc: no expert on the sperm numbers sorry hun. But is that right? the FIRST time he has been tested? Thats nuts, surely with IF problems both parties are tested (I am not sure if your DP has children, mine does and he got tested)

Beachy: No answers but hcg is only in the blood because of pregnancy....

(you may know my hcg hovered (and still is) between100-200 for weeks..not viable clearly.)

hello to all you lovely pr teamers...cant quite settle at the moment but thats most likely down to the uncertainty as to what is going on in my body......


----------



## Lilly7

Wow! I've never come across such a busy thread! Amazing.   

Sweatpea; I'm so so sorry for your BFN today.   . This whole thing is so heartbreaking and unfair! My thoughts are with you. 
Thank you for the info on AHM and the moral support. I wonder if you had 6 follicles on day 2 or if more developed?

Thanks to hunyb, and good luck and    for a positive outcome. I emailed my consultant this morning with all my concerns and questions. I recieved 2 rather snappy ~maybe my over sensitive interpretation~ replies, saying that he would send for my notes to review and then again to say that he was waiting for my notes to reach him. That was at midday and i've not heard anything more so I'll try to call him tomorrow.

Thanks also to RH & RC for the info. I hope my consultant will review the
dose! Although if he takes much longer to get back to me I may be waiting for a few more months for my next day 2! Grrrr. Have fun tonight. 

I've got to go as I'm running late. Sorry for those I've missed & thanks for all the support and advice. It's Soooooo good to have some moral support and I don't feel quite as traumatised as yesterday.   

Love Leola. x


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Mag    jsut fed up of this whole thing now.....


----------



## purple72

Beach hunny I'm no help I'm afreaid, but sending you a virtual hug  

Hey Anna   right back at ya!

Welcome Leola,

Hey Mags  

Oh Peewee sweetie, my heart aches for you   big hugs hunny x


----------



## mag108

beachy I completely get it. Me too. Bodies not behaving and no real answers...
x


----------



## H&amp;P

&   sorry work is a nightmare so no time to post but I am reading and wanted to let you know I was still out there and thinking of you all.    to all (and it's not just any old hug it's a big soft squishy long one) &     to RC & RH.

Right better log off and drive home or DH will think I have left him.


----------



## Donkey

Jo I don't know about the sperm analysis but it is 243 million!  

Sweepee   sorry to hear you've had such a hard time, i think I would try for a tandem go if it was me.

Kate LW has some sound advice    


RC and RH            Together again  

Thank you for all the birthday wishes, felling a lot better too.
#Love to you all
xx


----------



## Miranda7

OMG Beachie! I know you must be feeling so cheated, but you must have got pregnant in some way to have that HCG??! Blimey. I hope this heralds a new dawn for you. Could you have a look at your immunes perhaps, to try and make the most of your chances?

I know you don't want to go into tx, but if there's a chance of getting pregnant naturally?

Sorry to get so excited when you're probably feeling awful. But a chemical is so, so close.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks Mir   it's just so f**** annoying , going to bring my gynae appointment forward hopefully to next week and see what he says, although since he's not a fertility consultant it probably won't do much for me.  Have thought about immunes and have had level one's done by gp which didn't show anything so would have to look at level 2...I've just no idea, think if someone kind of said..do this...do that etc but I'm just so fogged with it all. x


----------



## Miranda7

There is a thread about which ones to have done but I don't know where to find it. Have you ever posted on multiple cycles before? They'll know. Think they're dear, but you've got so close... I think I'd do them if I were in your shoes, I really would. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Evening Ladies

Trying to catch up - speed reading is making me  

Looking forward to cathing up in Nov - will probably be alcohol free by then - that'll teach me for being cocky the last few months hey !

Hello Pixie and Rural Chick - thanks for the advice much appreciated - now that Colin Farral bloke  he he he 

Anna - So pleased to have you back - we have missed ewe xxxx

Sausage - sorry not going to see you in November ;( - next time hey xxxxxx

Someone asked about amh lower than 2 - I think mine is 0.83 and Ive been told its not the end of the road with IVF or naturally so dont give up and listen to the girlies on here too  

Kate - get rid of the c.o.c.k bloke at work - can you hide him in his training cupboard and lose the key  xxxxx

Anyone else think those 2 daft twins look like Zig n Zag - ARGHHHHHHHHHH !!

Loads of Love to all
Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies

Please can I pick you brains urgently? Scan yesterday showed lining to only be 6.2mm. I am on 4 estrafem tablets, 4 estrafem patches, selenium tablets and aspirin. Can anyone suggest anything else I can do in the next couple of days to get it thicker - there is no acu to be had here either.

Will do another post with persos etc, but any advice would be great - I can't bear the thought of being cancelled now.   

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hello again - normal service resumed.  

AOC - great to see that you are so chilled about the down regging - let's hope that continues all the way through with stims as well.    .     at your X-factor summmary.

AnnaSB - out of your 100 work emails, how many were really important? How did we manage before email?   Fantastic news about the immune tests although sorry I can't help as they are like a black art to me.  

Anne  - unlike the boys to be naughty, isn't it? EC is today hun.    

Sammee and Sarah - thank you both so much huns - how are you feeling at the moment?   

Mary - hun - lovely to see you again - I do love your name    

Jo hun - I haven't got DH's figures to compare but will let you know when I get back next week. ^6 is a million as Donkey said. Semen is the entire liquid that is produced with lots of other bits as well as the sperm. They get rid of this and the sperm are actually colourless.   If you want to chat about DE there are quite a few of us now who have gone down that route, and I'd be more than happy to have a natter to you and DH if that would be useful.

Jal - please keep positive - 11 follies is what we would die for so well done. Most of us struggle to get 5 or 6, or even 2 or 3.

Purple - great to see that the lovely Raef has you sorted for January - hopefully the stress of the last few weeks will be long gone by then. It is the 22nd you're meeting up isn't it? Are you feeling OK about it? I too can't wait to meet everyone    

Beachy - I really wish I could help, but I don't even know what a chemical pregnancy is   . Did the doctor suggest what the next steps were?      

Mag hun - hope you continue to feel a bit stonger every day. I'm not surprised you are still unsettled after everything that has happened.  

Leola - keep asking those questions hun - good for you. Glad you are feeling a bit better - we are all here to help.  

Driver hun - so sorry that work is so busy - did you get your holiday sorted as you deserve one soooooo much.   Am I getting better with my smilies? 

Donkey - glad you are feeling better hun - only 9 days to go now    . 

Mir hun - how are you? Is the Bobster fully recovered?  

Spud - good luck for the      action.  

Zuri - how's the packing going hun - don't forget to leave lots of space for all those new clothes.  

Ally      for your Dad hun.  

hunyb - sending you loads of        - stay away from those peesticks   

WW - have emailed you hun    

Kate - how did yesterday go?  

Heapey - hope all went well yesterday hun - how was the dungeon?  

Sweetpea hun  

   to Almond, CardiffLaura, Coco, Fishy, Lainey, Laura, Likas, LJ, LV, LW, Malini, Minnow, Mir, Missy, Nikki, Nix, PeeWee, Pix, Popsi, Sam, Steph, Swinny, Tamelia, Veda, and all the other lovely PR ladies   

Well, I had my worst day so far yesterday  . It started really well in that I met up with the FFer I'd had dinner with on Saturday. We had coffee and went to the Jinny together for 1, which was great. I had my scan and was told my lining was really thin and that we might need to cancel and freeze all the embies to use another time.   I then had to wait til 3.00 for my drugs, went straight back to the hostel to find the driver already waiting to take me to the airport. I met up with RH which was lovely and arrived in Cyprus half an hour late at 8.30. No sign of the driver  Phoned Ayse who was very helpful and said that he'd be with us in 15 minutes. Young lad turns up with girlfriend - very fast driving to Kyrenia - doesn't have a clue where the hostel is. I tell him it's on the harbour and we need to find the sea!! After an hour of faffing about, RH and I get out and walk. By now it is 10.30 so any chance of a romantic meal together are down the pan. Of course, all of this is RH's fault, so poor man gets an earful - great after 2 weeks apart.   

Anyway, am feeling far more  positive now and it is lovely   to hear RH snoring next to me. Can't wait for after EC when the     don't need saving    

Will let you know later how things go, and thanks again for all you good wishes.

Lots of love,     and     

**** sy and RH xxxx


----------



## AoC

I'd take the offer, Heapey!  People have treatment in London while they're living in Cornwall, so I don't think the other side of London is a biggie - and it'll be nice to have somewhere fun to be when you're stressed.  

RC, like Heapey said it's all about blood flow.  Gentle exercise (walking etc), hot water bottle on your tum (but NOT after ET), and keep your feet warm, apparently.  Cold feet, cold uterus!    Good luck!


----------



## Miranda7

RC - they put me on oestrogen tabs and others on the tabs and patches to thicken up the lining. Try red wine and sex - gets the blood flowing to the right places!

xxx


----------



## purple72

Happy Birthday MIR hunny     
Hope you have a lovely day

RC sorry you had such a naff day yesterday, sometimes they prescribe Viagra for lining! worth an ask

Hello to everyone else

Big hugs

Sx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Ooh, a birthday girl, happy Birthday Miranda, I shall eat cake in your honour today  

Heapey, sounds lovely, I commuted to London from Yorkshire and the train fares were extortionate, let alone the time it took for my first tx so your option sounds perfect.

Annasausage, how are those follies coming along?   

RC, as I said in my texts this morning, my lining thickened up loads at a late stage. We were really surprised that I went from 7 to 11mm in just a few days. I'm guessing you'll go to blasts so you have 5 days of thickening still left before your lovely embies will be placed on their snuggly new bed. 5 days is a lot so keep up the relaxing and estrafem. I got masses and masses of EWCM taking 4 estrafem and the patches so keep a tissue with you (sorry TMI for everyone). Good luck today RC and RH, we're hoping to hear of a juicy crop tonight      

Beachy,   what a difficult situation to interpret what happened but I hope you get some answers sweetness. Sounds like you might have done it though lovely  

Morning to everyone else 

LW xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Thanks Purps and LW!

xx


----------



## AoC

LW, babe, I'm just down regging at the mo.    Won't be stimming till at least 28th Oct.  Thanks for thinking of me!

*waving to all*


----------



## Lilly7

Can anyone tell me what down regging is?    

x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all  

Miranda- Happy Birthday love, have a good one         

RC- LOTS of luck and love for today  

Beachy- Hun, sorry you're havign such a horrible time. Did you get any answers? 

AoC- Lots of luck to you for this cycle hun


----------



## AoC

Hi Leola.  On the Long Protocol of IVF, the first stage is down-regulation, where you take drugs to basicallly put your ovaries to sleep. Then when you get to the stimulation stage, they can try to boost your egg production in a controlled way.

Different clinics do it differently. Last two times, for me it was two weeks of sniffing nafarelin/synarel. This time I've got three weeks of daily injections of buserelin.

Then you have a "baseline scan" to check that your womb lining is thing and your ovaries are 'queit'. This means down-regulation has worked and you can proceed to stimulation - stimming/stims!

Sorry if any of that was stuff you already knew! 

Thanks Anne. 

PS - more about down regging here:- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59514.0


----------



## Lilly7

Thanks Anne, 

There's so much to learn! Are there advantages to the long protocol over the short? Does down regging need to start on a particular day of your cycle? And when it's finished do you go onto the same drugs as used in the short  protocol. I guess it all depends on the individual situation.  

Leola. x


----------



## AoC

It depends on your situation, your clinic, all sorts of stuff!    I'm SO not an expert, but I've seen some people say that SP *can* produce more eggs, but sometimes reduces the quality of them, so you get reduced fertilisation rates.  Last time I had three eggs and all three fertilised, and the clinic said if we had done SP I might have got four eggs, but just had a couple fertilise... swings and roundabouts.  BUT it depends on what your fertility issues are etc....

Yes, there is a lot to learn, but you WILL learn it, even if you don't want to!  So don't fret about that - it'll all fall into place.

My last clinic started downregging on day 21 of my cycle.  My current one wasn't too bothered what day I was, but I was on day 20 anyway and started injecting Buserelin on 5th Nov.  I'm due a bleed any day now, and I'm expecting it to be late and long, because that's what happened in my other two cycles.

I'm not too sure how the drugs work in the SP, as I've only ever done LP.  Anyone else?


----------



## Ourturn

Beachy - so sorry hun, does sound like you were pg    

Someone kindly pm'd me to say the doctor I was thinking of seeing has had loads of bad reviews on FF which is why his name has been blanked out   Apparantely he is conservative around immunes...not what I need.  Posted on the immunology thread but no one got back to me. 

Looks like we will need to fork out the cash to see Dr N at Care Notts need to break it to dh.

Anna x


----------



## LV.

Happy birthday Miranda! Hope it's a smasher

hello everyone else! big smiles and hugs all round. Hopefully I will get some time to post properly at some point soon - all a bit manic with work, house, kittens, wedding and a fiancé who is now officially milking it post his op!

LadyV xx


----------



## Ourturn

Mir

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY[/fly]

         

Hope you are having a lovely day.

Posted on the yahoo immunology site and someone suggested going through Dr Gorgy's partner and they were right! I called the clinic and I will still see Dr G and get the same tests, will just spend 10 mins with his partner. Healthcare co are sending the authorisation letter through to him now! Wooohooo!

Question, does DH need to be there for the chicago tests? Think he does (receptionist didn't know). If so will book in the monday following our xmas party..get dh to come down on Sat and make a weekend of it.

Anna x


----------



## Jumanji

Lots ot catch up on….

Sweetpea - I am so very sorry;  I had such hopes for you and your cousin.  I know it seems impossible to contemplate a new cycle at the moment but do give yourself time.  I know many of the ladies here have been through a failed cycle and at the end it does feel as though you just can't take it again.  But time does heal.  I think this will apply to your cousin too.  Right now she may feel that she cannot face a further cycle but, in time, I think that will change.  Please allow yoursleves time to feel sad and grieve and give yourself lots of little treats. 

LW - many congratulations!!  so thrilled and delighted for you.  When is your first scan?

Coco - I know I said it before but I am so sorry that you did go on to miscarry.  Again, as I and others have said, I think you can feel positive about a future cycle - you responded well and you did get pregnant.  Even if the pregnancy ended in a loss, the fact that you managed it is still a good sign.  It is totally natural to feel unhappy and confused at the moment - you do need to give yourself a little time.  And, as Pixie says, don't get hung up on your age - just do all you can to improve egg quality.  Still thinking of you. 

Rural (C)hick - With the lining, I don't know much about building it up but please know that my sister's twins were transferred into a 6mm thick lining!  I don't think this is disastrous at all and very far from being cause to cancel.  I have to say I am confused as to why they think this is so bad!  RH - I suspect that lots of men in the past and now are bringing up children which are not genetically their own.  My friend's cousin has recently found out his 5 year old son is not his biological child.  His wife made a throwaway comment in an argument which made him go and check!  RC - thanks for the Christmas cards thread!  Good luck to both of you!  

Sammee - it really does pi$$ me off when fertility consultants assume that on your 35th birthday all your eggs turn to cr&p!   Please remember that my sister's eggs all fertilised to give 5 Grade 1 embies (one stopped dividing so they couldn't freeze it) - this is very far from suggesting that the majority of her eggs were duff even if she didn't have gazillions!  She was 38 and had high FSH!  The docs really do not know what the quality of your eggs is - no test shows it!  And 37 is not old.  I have raised the issue of my own age a couple of times in my pregnancy only to receive questioning looks and to be told I am fine and that they have lots of patients pregnant in their 40s.  OK - fertility does decline with age but this suggestion that by the time you are 37 most of your eggs are useless is plain old wrong and is not borne out by the fact that the majority of women can get pregnant fairly easily in their late 30s!  Plus, as Pixie says, this does a great dissservice to younger women who often have their IF concerns dismissed because theya re "too young".  Please do not be put off by this!  Focus on your cycle in November!   

Hunyb - it is good to know the trigger hcg is out of your system but there is NO WAY you can think that a negative on Sunday is your end result when you OTD is on Friday!!  Think about someone ttc naturally.  Would you seriously think they couldn't possibly be pg because they had tested negative about a week after ovulation 

Steph - yes yes yes!!  You can go up a shoe size after pregnancy.  Happened to a friend of mine and to her mother.  Look upon it as a shoe shopping excuse.  Can you PM me rupee100's real name cos I am doing badges with FF names and real names!

Pee Wee - my heart goes out to you; what a terrible tragedy.   Like Steph, I don't think you should necessarily go for DE yet, having got pregnant naturally so recently.  I would give it a little time and, as Anna says, maybe look towards another protocol.

Beachy - I think with the late AF and lingering HCG it does sound like an early loss.  I really hope you can get an earlier appointment and maybe some answers!  I hope you are ok.  

Jal - so thrilled that your cycle is going well!!  11 follies is just fantastic! 

Jerseyspuds - I am pleased you have another round booked for December; it's good to make plans!  with your AMH, I think the 2 they talk about is on the pmol/l scale and your 0.83 may be on the ng/ml scale which, if this is the case, would be about 5.93 pmol/l.  with AMH it is always important to check the scale!

Anne - it is so lovely to have you back!  Sorry that AF was late and then arrived.  It must have got your hopes up - that is only natural!  The only thing I would say is do keep going this month because, given that you are usually so regular, it is just possible that you had a very early loss.  So your body may have been kick started.  Pleased Jason has an extra 2 weeks of work!

JoM - I can't help on the SA front.  Sorry! I am pleased you are moving forward though.

Annaof C - it is good to hear that you are feeling relaxed and are positive about your cycle!  That can only be helpful!

SobroodyAnna - I am sorry this doctor has had poor reviews and I would steer clear!  I am pleased that your healthcare coverage should pay for your tests though - assuming you can find a decent doc!  I am also glad that you don't feel you are sinking into depression.  It is totally natural to be extremely sad in your situation but it is great that you are managing to keep on top of that.  I would try and look forward to the immune tests and hopefully find some answers.  Well done on all the cleaning - you really are a domestic goddess! 

Pixie -  I hope AF appears soon (or that you are pg but I assume you have tested!).  However, as I said, please do not worry.  You are under a lot of stress right now with work change etc.  When we moved house in August 2008 I was a week late - just stressed from sorting everything out!  I'm afriad I have only been to the airport at Reykjavik so I am no help there!  I don't mind on party venue btw!  Did we decide anything?  Do you need any help? Not too much longer to go at work now!!

Zuri - I am glad your dad is recovering.  How are you doing?

Sarahev - sounds like your lucky DH had a nice birthday.

Tracey - the toy shop sounds fun.  I love all those kiddies' sweeties!!

Nix - when is your next tx?  

Heapey - hope the hysteroscopy went well; I have to confess I read that term a lot here but have no idea what one is!!  sorry you were feeling down.  I hope today is a better day! 

Driver - glad you have a plan for a further cycle in January!  I know I am answering very late but sorry the lady on the other board was told a lot of rubbish about very low AMH and pregnancy with own eggs.  Although impressive that the clinic has managed to test every woman who has ever got pregnant with their own eggs in order to be able to make such a statement.  As others have said, here is a good starting point to disprove that with Sam, Missy and Hazelnut all currently pregnant with dire AMH.  Ally's miracle thread also has some good stories.  And below is another link which tells of 2 american ladies who got pregnant with AMH of 0.06 (natural) and 0.08 (IVF).  These results are clearly in the ng/ml range whereas the 2 referred to to this lady will be in the pmol/l range.  However, 0.06 is 0.43 in the pmol/l range and 0.08 is 0.57 pmol/l so nothing near 2.    

Donkey - Happy Belated Birthday!! I hope you feel better now! 

Ally - I cannot believe that nurse.   Actually, I can, given some of the nurse stories I have read here!  Clearly a complaint is warranted but, as with so many of these cases, it just isn't a priority for you right now!  I am so sorry your family is going through all this.  Thank god you still have your dad with you in that his brain is not impacted.  I am glad he is finally in the right place and I do hope he improves.   

Leola - no wonder you are all confused; being told you have PCOS then being told you are responding poorly has to be confusing!!  With AMH, do bear in ind that it is a new test and even docs do not, whatever they say, know all that much about it.  With your current treatment, lots of people get increased follies later but please bear in mind that 4 or 5 eggies is still fine!!  So just concentrate on that for now!  One thing I would point out is that (presumably because of the PCOS and fear of OHSS) you were started off on a very very low dose of stims and, if you do have to do another cycle, they will correct this and you will do better.  The key thing is that you are responding and on a very low dose so I really don't think you need worry.  This sounds to me like a case of docs not getting it quite right with the stim dose!  Nothing to do with your body!  Try to rise above the snappy consultants - you are the customer so stand your ground!  And there does seem to be a lot to learn but soon you'll know more than the docs!!  Not difficult in the case of some of them but…. 

Popsi - I really think the late AF is likely to be a one off.  You are under quite a lot of stress at the moment!  Any news on the blood test?  Sorry the adoptions exchange day didn't find you a little one but he or she is definitely out there. 

Purple - I am so pleased your consultation went well and that you have a plan.  That sounds good. 

Marymoonpie - hello!  Hope the CBFM is going well!

Mag - I know you have been feeling low lately and I do hope you are feeling better now.  I would really take heart that your DH seems to trust Dr. G.  I know this is a horribly tough time for you and I am thinking of you.  

Kate - I am so sorry your boss is such a nightmare.  Hang in there for now!  I would heed what Pix and LW have to say.  Sorry I can't help on the hands and immune issues thingy!

Swinny - hello; so sorry you are computerless!

LV - not surprised DP is milking it over his op.  Men are so like that.  Hope the kittens are well!

Malini - I hope you are enjoying your travels.  We miss you!

Veda - hello!  

Cardiff Laura - hello!  

Wing Wing - where are you? Hope you are ok! 

Miranda - Happy Birthday!!

LauraB - hi there!

Jo1105 - don't know you but hello there!

love to everyone I have missed.

I'm not watching the X-factor.  I have a preference for Strictly, although I think it was a very poor decision to get rid of Arlene in favour of Alesha.   Kandy Rain sounds the name of someone who should have a career in the adult entertainment industry. 

Sorry I've not been around. Been having a touch of the panics again!  Bit better now!


----------



## Little Me

LJ hun- I must admit, Jason did say that to me last night, TMI ALERT but my period was heavier than usual and at one stage it looked almost black  But I will never know I guess   
Still having kind of period pains though which is odd.
Sorry about the panics hun  

Hi Anna


----------



## Jumanji

Anne - you will never know but bear in mind that it is a possibility and also that there is a school of thought which says that you are actually more fertile just after an early loss.  I am not sure whether this is actually true or not but given my own experience I certainly wouldn't discount it!


----------



## Lilly7

Anna of C: I have just started on the short protocol and my impression is also that it fits in very well with a usual cycle. I don't have usual cycles so we'll have to see how it pans out in my case.
It's complicated hey, amazing that I am slowly becoming an expert with lots of help from all you kind people.  How long do you still have to down regg before you start Stims?   

Thanks LittleJenny . Reading about your sister is so encouraging. Were her follicles all visable in the baseline scan before she started stims? Or did some of them take time? 
You mentioned that i am responding on the low dose, but actually that was the scan before treatment started so I will only know if I'm responding when I go in on Saturday. 
I wish they would scan me before to see if they need to up the dose. I feel a real sense of urgency as DP had the highest FSH level my clinic has ever seen in someone that they were still able to get viable sperm from. Because of that we were told that we need to move forward efficiently . . . and have already had to wait extra months as poor DP was left very badly bruised after his SSR. 

I'm still waiting to hear back from my consultant! 2 whole days now! Is it so unreasonable that I would like a mini review in light of the complete contrast in what was expected and what my baseline scan showed!?

I would still really love to hear from anyone who had very few follies on the scan before they started stims but then went on to get more throughout treatment. Is there anyone out there?    

Leola. x


----------



## Jumanji

Leola - sorry I misread your post; I thought you had already had a scan while stimming.  The basic answer is that follies can definitely not be visible on an initial scan but appear with stims to boost them up.  I think there are a lot of examples of that happening.  It depends on a lot of things, including how your body works individually.  Some people's follies will appear more "advanced" at an initial scan e.g. if they tend to ovulate earlier.  You may just be someone whose follies take their time on a natural cycle so they don't look that impressive as a starting point but you could still respond well!!  My sister's follies were not visible at all at her initial scan (they were obviously too small or just hadn't developed at all) and the last one didn't appear until virtually the end of her stims!  I know it is really hard but try not to worry too much.  Just concentrate on keeping yourself healthy until Friday and then see what your scan brings.  And no, you are not asking too much from your consultant.  As I said, being told you have PCOS one day and not many follies the next is confusing and you deserve a discussion!  

Heapey - thanks for the explanation!  It sounds as though your hysteroscopy was a good idea and was very well performed.  You now have some reassurance on some issues, which must be nice!


----------



## mag108

RC: Hope things are a bit more settled now. You're crazy travels and all the antics, bet you cant wait to be home, hoping that lining gets thincker and thicker 

Happy birthday Mir 

Anna: thats fab. The receptionist at Dr G's doesnt seem to know much. When I asked if my DH needed to be with me she said 'maybe' I said, love, we are travelling from Manchester so love is a little. The answer is yea, he will get a blood test too, though not as many as you!

Thanks LJ thats very sweet

Heapy thanks for the info on the hysteroscopy I am supposed to have one...

hi everyone else, a bit wiped tonite as AF FINALLY arrived last night. Feel very tired but at least things are moving on and that is a relief
XX


----------



## popsi

Just calling in quickly to say to RC and RH.. huge amounts of luck, oh i bet it was lovely to see each other for a cuddle after this time    

love to you all... sorry no more i am wiped out with a really bad throat and aching all over ,... i am reading but not got energy to remember.. and still no sign of bl00dy AF ! xx


----------



## Skybreeze

New Home Ladies >>>>>  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211062.new#new


----------

